# Stuff that happened to you that doesnt deserve a thread



## Anneries

*Moderators: Please delete if you feel it is not appropriate or single threads should be started. *

Hi, on another forum that I used to frequent, we had a thread like this. It was quite popular, as it was a place to chat about random stuff, make general observations or sometimes just vent a little. But without creating a thread. You cannot go off topic on this thread as it doesn't or shouldn't have a topic. I had a couple of instances the past two weeks, where I needed something like this and decided it might be time to start a thread like this. This is not a vape-mail or a "Lols" thread, but rather a "I just had a almost fatal moment when x happened" or a "I just saw the following celeb vaper" type of thread.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cespian

I'll start!

I bought an RBA for my TFV8 Big Baby with appropriate glass at Vape Fest on Saturday... came home, built the coil, took the glass out........ its meant for the Baby


----------



## blujeenz

I just stood in an hour long queue to renew my license only to be told that I needed to verify the address that they sent it to with a rates or electric acc.
One form to verify another.
Then to top if off the cashier thought I should come back later today so that I presumably could get punished with "peak hour" traffic.
This is why my puff counter climbs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Anneries

blujeenz said:


> verify the address that they sent it to with a rates or electric acc.


The same thing happened to me end of last year, got to the offices early, still stood in a cue for longer than I wanted, just to be told that I need proof of address. "_But uhm ... I got this letter at the address you sent it to" _doesn't satisfy their sadistic needs.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Anneries

Ok, now that I will not be the first one to reply to my own thread. The main reason for this thread, is. Last night after I dripped some of the Jelly monster, I all of a sudden got a "atomizer low" warning. I opened up, checked all screws was tight, still the same warning. Unscrewed the atty, checked everything is clean, screwed it back in. Same error. After about 20 minutes checking and trying I gave up and decided to rebuild. I was confused, as I was using this build since the weekend and it was solid 0.2ohms since the moment I put it in. 
Anyways, long story short, when I removed the cotton I found a small piece of wire touching both the positive and negative sides of the build deck. The only explanation I have for this is that when I rebuild the Moonshot, and I clipped the wire, a small piece must have achieved the 1 in million change of scoring a goal into the driptip of the mutation x v5. When I dripped it must have moved all the way down. 
This was quite scary. Imagine this was on a mech. 
So moral of the story, be careful when you build. This could have ended badly for me if it was on a mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

blujeenz said:


> I just stood in an hour long queue to renew my license only to be told that I needed to verify the address that they sent it to with a rates or electric acc.
> One form to verify another.
> Then to top if off the cashier thought I should come back later today so that I presumably could get punished with "peak hour" traffic.
> This is why my puff counter climbs.



Thanks for the headsup man... My license expires end of April... guess you saved me some puffs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Someone (I think it was @Anneries ) in one of the posts he was talking about the use of a Vit B12 injection to improve energy levels. Went for a physical yesterday and convinced my Doc to give me one. Glad to report it works. Its not like drinking a Red Bull or such, just that dead tired feeling I got by the end of a hectic day is gone and I actually have the motivation to attend to my domestic chores without griping about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> Someone (I think it was @Anneries ) in one of the posts he was talking about the use of a Vit B12 injection to improve energy levels. Went for a physical yesterday and convinced my Doc to give me one. Glad to report it works. Its not like drinking a Red Bull or such, just that dead tired feeling I got by the end of a hectic day is gone and I actually have the motivation to attend to my domestic chores without griping about it.


Did you also get that hectic taste in your mouth afterwards. The taste that is identical to the smell, which is ... shall we say... unpleasant.


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> Did you also get that hectic taste in your mouth afterwards. The taste that is identical to the smell, which is ... shall we say... unpleasant.


Was that what it was!? Yes had a funny taste as you said, could not quite place it though. I've mixed worse.

Totally worth it though.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel

I have had a fair amount of injections but that B12 stings like a bee atch. Then again considering that my wife normally gives it to me (she is qualified), maybe it's not the injection but the injector.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> I have had a fair amount of injections but that B12 stings like a bee atch. Then again considering that my wife normally gives it to me (she is qualified), maybe it's not the injection but the injector.


Nope, it stings alright! still feels bruised even now. But compared to some of the other "procedures" I've endured, this was the least of my worries.


----------



## Anneries

Raindance said:


> Someone (I think it was @Anneries ) in one of the posts he was talking about the use of a Vit B12 injection to improve energy levels.



Wasn't me, but I am very happy that it worked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I read a thread about stuff that happened to me that doesn't deserve a thread, then chuckled at the possible paradox of posting in such a thread.

I was then chased around my house by a iridescent blue wasp -while I screamed like mildly excited teenage girl. It eventually flew out an open window, so maybe it wasn't chasing me at all but simply wanted directions to the nearest exit, I am now probably known as a helpful guy among the iridescent blue wasp community, the wasp will tell it's parasitic children about me and my name will become a curse from the lips of the spider in which said parasitic children are inserted. 

I then read a first hand account of a father whose toddler was both a super genius and completely ripped apart by schizophrenia, and now I am reading all the studies dealing with whether we are a simulation, as well as the Fermi paradox. 

I am now posting in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Anneries

Feliks Karp said:


> I screamed like mildly excited teenage girl.


Sounds like me when I tried to take a photo of a rain spider. I actually picked it up, put in on the table. When it charged me I almost dropped my camera while letting out a teenage girl scream. Good times.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate

blujeenz said:


> I just stood in an hour long queue to renew my license only to be told that I needed to verify the address that they sent it to with a rates or electric acc.
> One form to verify another.
> Then to top if off the cashier thought I should come back later today so that I presumably could get punished with "peak hour" traffic.
> This is why my puff counter climbs.





Anneries said:


> The same thing happened to me end of last year, got to the offices early, still stood in a cue for longer than I wanted, just to be told that I need proof of address. "_But uhm ... I got this letter at the address you sent it to" _doesn't satisfy their sadistic needs.



Whilst attempting to renew my vehicle license I got pulled out of a short queue by a very helpful lady at the traffic dept.Very proactive I thought to have someone check all your papers before you eventually get to the counter and end up frustrated.Reason I was pulled out was because I didn't have a pink FICA form,I did explain I'd been checked by them recently,but to no avail.Anyway she even fills the form in for me and I rejoin at the back of what is now a very long queue.One hour later I'm at the front.Lady behind counter checks the documents and her PC,then ask me why Ive filed in the pink FICA form "you don't need this you've done it recently" she says screwing the form up and tossing toward file 13

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## wiesbang

Feliks Karp said:


> I read a thread about stuff that happened to me that doesn't deserve a thread, then chuckled at the possible paradox of posting in such a thread.
> 
> I was then chased around my house by a iridescent blue wasp -while I screamed like mildly excited teenage girl. It eventually flew out an open window, so maybe it wasn't chasing me at all but simply wanted directions to the nearest exit, I am now probably known as a helpful guy among the iridescent blue wasp community, the wasp will tell it's parasitic children about me and my name will become a curse from the lips of the spider in which said parasitic children are inserted.
> 
> I then read a first hand account of a father whose toddler was both a super genius and completely ripped apart by schizophrenia, and now I am reading all the studies dealing with whether we are a simulation, as well as the Fermi paradox.
> 
> I am now posting in this thread.


I lol'ed so hard. Thanks @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## wiesbang

My thing that doesn't deserve a thread but I am super impressed.

Scar 6weeks post Carpal tunnel surgery

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

wiesbang said:


> I lol'ed so hard. Thanks @Feliks Karp



No thank you, usually the village just chases me with pitchforks and torches, so I must be making progress to have some one laugh at me. I recently read The Secret, and it is currently propping up my desk so the better posture must be helping my approach-ability. Also kief scar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## boxerulez

Anneries said:


> The same thing happened to me end of last year, got to the offices early, still stood in a cue for longer than I wanted, just to be told that I need proof of address. "_But uhm ... I got this letter at the address you sent it to" _doesn't satisfy their sadistic needs.



Been like this for over a year now, any car or driving licence renewals need proof of address every time you renew. Much the same as dealing with any bank or opening any new account.

I commend this action, have been burnt in accidents by drivers with no physical address too many times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Has anyone else taken a lungfull (out of habbit ofcorse) only to realise . . . "this is a kak spot to pump a cloud" . . . Leaving you awkwardly holding your breath hoping for the best

Too often

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 8


----------



## Raindance

Just made use of a discount code for an online purchase for the first time. Usually I see the option to enter a discount code but have no clue on how to obtain one. Found this one on the Clyroninx threads on this forum. Awesome, made a 26% (15% on price and some free stuff) saving and feeling rather chuffed with myself right now.

Regards

(Edit: Hope I am allowed to do this, apologies to the mods if not: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/discount-quiz-15-off-of-all-flavour-concentrates.t35726/
Hurry, this ends today! Thanks @Geoff )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries

Just found out our *Smoking Policy *at work was amended to include vaping. It actually says : "... this includes e-cigarettes." So when I was approached, I told them it is NOT an e-cigarette, e-cigarettes are those little batteries that looks like a cigarette with a LED that lights up.

But that did not help. Now they will probably review it again to specifically state, vaping.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

So through a series of common-to-felix events, my cellphone died, insurance dragging their feet, and on Saturday Eskom cut in to the underground Telkom cables, leaving me an entire week without the ability to contact anyone, if communication technology ever falls over, we are so fucked. I had almost no way of communicating what so ever, felt like I was on a raft in the sea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Anneries

Feliks Karp said:


> So through a series of common-to-felix events, my cellphone died, insurance dragging their feet, and on Saturday Eskom cut in to the underground Telkom cables, leaving me an entire week without the ability to contact anyone, if communication technology ever falls over, we are so fucked. I had almost no way of communicating what so ever, felt like I was on a raft in the sea.



Shees dude, hope everything is resolved quickly. Technology has become such a major part in our lives that it is difficult to imagine how we survived without it. We try to switch off all IT for at least an hour a day. That is easy enough, because you know it will be there when you *need it case of emergeny* or once the time is up. BUT if it is switched off out of your control it is frustrating to say the very least. 

Anyways. Good luck, at least you could vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Anneries said:


> Shees dude, hope everything is resolved quickly. Technology has become such a major part in our lives that it is difficult to imagine how we survived without it. We try to switch off all IT for at least an hour a day. That is easy enough, because you know it will be there when you *need it case of emergeny* or once the time is up. BUT if it is switched off out of your control it is frustrating to say the very least.
> 
> Anyways. Good luck, at least you could vape!




Almost didn't haha Telkom stuffed up Eskom's cables when they went in to fix their cables  and so the cycle of misadventure continues.


----------



## Raindance

It just occurred to me that my circle of friends consists of only one real life, flesh and bone human being. The rest of it consists of you shabby digitally enhanced lot. Please fairy godmother, turn me into a real boy?!

Live would be pretty boring without you though, not complaining...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Stosta

Ive hardly ever dropped my kit, and now I've made it a two-for.. 




FML...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh @Stosta 
Condolences
Was that a subtank mini v2?


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Stosta
> Condolences
> Was that a subtank mini v2?


Yep! 

Lucky I have a few spare glasses for it, but they are all a bit scaffy-looking. Oh well, the rest of my beloved subtank is a bit shoddy so I'll just try go for the shabby-chic look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Yep!
> 
> Lucky I have a few spare glasses for it, but they are all a bit scaffy-looking. Oh well, the rest of my beloved subtank is a bit shoddy so I'll just try go for the shabby-chic look.



Sorry to hear @Stosta - 
Worst case you have some spares for the other subtanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Ive hardly ever dropped my kit, and now I've made it a two-for..
> 
> View attachment 91569
> 
> 
> FML...


Time for a kayfun  @Silver agrees too.
P.S the kayfun also comes with a metal sleeve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Time for a kayfun  @Silver agrees too.
> P.S the kayfun also comes with a metal sleeve.



You are right @Christos - the Kayfun does come with a metal sleeve
I just dont know why they dont make a little strip of see through window at the bottom so you can see when you are going empty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> You are right @Christos - the Kayfun does come with a metal sleeve
> I just dont know why they dont make a little strip of see through window at the bottom so you can see when you are going empty


The metal sleeve is ideal for temp control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The metal sleeve is ideal for temp control.



Aah, that's right - so when you run out of juice you don't get a dry hit!
Now thats a great one.
I would like to experiment more with temp control @Christos
What percentage of your vaping do you do on temp control versus normal power mode?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Aah, that's right - so when you run out of juice you don't get a dry hit!
> Now thats a great one.
> I would like to experiment more with temp control @Christos
> What percentage of your vaping do you do on temp control versus normal power mode?


TBH not much temp control lately. Been using NI80 and neglecting my SS wire. 
Also NI 200 seems to make my throat scratchy. Might be a nickel alergy that I am not aware of.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## playa4life

Dont need an entire thread for this, so here goes...
My tortoise got out over the weekend and a car drove over him. Still haven't broken the news to the kids.


----------



## Feliks Karp

playa4life said:


> Dont need an entire thread for this, so here goes...
> My tortoise got out over the weekend and a car drove over him. Still haven't broken the news to the kids.



That's depressing. Sorry man :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

This Forum never stops to amaze me. In the time that I have been registered here. I am on here on a daily basis. I read alot, especially from the "New posts" tab.

Even with my daily/hourly reading. I mark all posts as read on a Monday morning. Every weekend it reaches 1500+ posts, that is in a week! 

On another forum that I am registered on, I logged in for the first time since November 2016, and they only have 966 unread posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Few weeks back I started making concentrate storage trays. Made two hoping that will provide enough space for ALL my concentrates.


Seems I over estimated my needs a bit. When packed in five or six different boxes, it does seem like there are a lot more.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> Few weeks back I started making concentrate storage trays. Made two hoping that will provide enough space for ALL my concentrates.
> View attachment 92830
> 
> Seems I over estimated my needs a bit. When packed in five or six different boxes, it does seem like there are a lot more.
> 
> Regards


Just means you need to buy more concentrates.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> Few weeks back I started making concentrate storage trays. Made two hoping that will provide enough space for ALL my concentrates.
> View attachment 92830
> 
> Seems I over estimated my needs a bit. When packed in five or six different boxes, it does seem like there are a lot more.
> 
> Regards



Looks cool though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang

Just got discharged after a week in hospital with 2 theatre events just to go back on the 8th of May for a big operation...

Fun times ain't it?....



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

wiesbang said:


> Just got discharged after a week in hospital with 2 theatre events just to go back on the 8th of May for a big operation...
> 
> Fun times ain't it?....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry Wiesbang! I'm not really religious so I can't pray for you... Will you accept beer drinking while thinking of you being in and out of hospital in place of prayer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang

Stosta said:


> Sorry Wiesbang! I'm not really religious so I can't pray for you... Will you accept beer drinking while thinking of you being in and out of hospital in place of prayer?


That works for me 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

wiesbang said:


> Just got discharged after a week in hospital with 2 theatre events just to go back on the 8th of May for a big operation...
> 
> Fun times ain't it?....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just live in the moment @wiesbang , and filling those moments with clouds just makes them so much better. This too will pass...

Good luck & regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Strength to you @wiesbang

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

So here I am on a workday Wednesday morning sitting amongst a selection of soggy tissues on my bed. Feeling like crap from the throat up. 

One upside though, unlike in the past, there is no sign of this turning into a lung infection. Vape on!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ShamZ

I have read today, that somebody actually ransacked a members possessions to steal his Vape gear, juice included.

So, I ask you this: Are we all ADDICTS?


----------



## Cespian

ShamZ said:


> I have read today, that somebody actually ransacked a members possessions to steal his Vape gear, juice included.
> 
> So, I ask you this: Are we all ADDICTS?






Soon we will see beggers picking up empty-ish juice bottles instead of cigarette stompies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cespian

I recently discovered that there are crap loads of people who believe the earth is flat. I mean, I've seen this for a while now but always thought they were a bunch of trolls. 

A hairy, oily, small phallased Greek dude could figure out the earth was spherical and calculate its circumference with a max of 15% error margin, with nothing other than his legs, a pair of sloffies and a trigonometry formula. But our special snowflakes of today, with access to an endless well of information, thinks that we are floating through space on a giant turtle, while the grown men identify themselves as 12 year old school girls and apache helicopters. 

WHAT ARE WE BECOMING!!!???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Cespian said:


> I recently discovered that there are crap loads of people who believe the earth is flat. I mean, I've seen this for a while now but always thought they were a bunch of trolls.
> 
> A hairy, oily, small phallased Greek dude could figure out the earth was spherical and calculate its circumference with a max of 15% error margin, with nothing other than his legs, a pair of sloffies and a trigonometry formula. But our special snowflakes of today, with access to an endless well of information, thinks that we are floating through space on a giant turtle, while the grown men identify themselves as 12 year old school girls and apache helicopters.
> 
> WHAT ARE WE BECOMING!!!???


 The part about a flat world on the back of a giant turtle flying through space is 100% accurate if you live in disc world, a univers thought up by famous author Terry Pratchet


----------



## blujeenz

Cespian said:


> I recently discovered that there are crap loads of people who believe the earth is flat. I mean, I've seen this for a while now but always thought they were a bunch of trolls.
> 
> A hairy, oily, small phallased Greek dude could figure out the earth was spherical and calculate its circumference with a max of 15% error margin, with nothing other than his legs, a pair of sloffies and a trigonometry formula. But our special snowflakes of today, with access to an endless well of information, thinks that we are floating through space on a giant turtle, while the grown men identify themselves as 12 year old school girls and apache helicopters.
> 
> WHAT ARE WE BECOMING!!!???


That hairy Greek made a few assumptions, the main one of which was the fact the the suns rays are parallel.
However, they are most definitely not as pics of crepuscular rays will reveal.







just saying... baller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

blujeenz said:


> That hairy Greek made a few assumptions, the main one of which was the fact the the suns rays are parallel.
> However, they are most definitely not as pics of crepuscular rays will reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just saying... baller.



His "assumptions" were still way more accurate than believing (in 2017) that we are on a massive frizbee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Took a trip to Newcastle today and discovered a landmark i didnt know existed.
Enjoy...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb

HRH just referred to this forum as "The Other Woman"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Anneries

In the rush this morning to get everyone in and out of the house and where they should be. I took an empty juice bottle by mistake. And it is pouring with rain now, so now I should decide if I rather want to stay dry or vape....

It is also the day that my "backup device and juice" is in my other work bag. Will leave a set in my drawer from tomorrow.


----------



## blujeenz

Anneries said:


> In the rush this morning to get everyone in and out of the house and where they should be. I took an empty juice bottle by mistake. And it is pouring with rain now, so now I should decide if I rather want to stay dry or vape....
> 
> It is also the day that my "backup device and juice" is in my other work bag. Will leave a set in my drawer from tomorrow.



We have these "brain fart" days, I forgot to put in the filter paper in my Aeropress, had quite the mess to clean after I turned it upside down to brew on the cup.
#humanlyfe


----------



## Anneries

Just deleted a long rant post that I was going to put up here. But decided, based on all the negativity and fighting that was plaguing this forum the last couple of weeks I am just going to say thank you for ALL the members of this forum that makes it a source of information for people new to vaping. And give a little feedback on what I stumbled on this past week on the forum, call it a "In the news today"

- The warmup to the battle of @Stosta and @Feliks Karp still havent gained traction
- By upping the price of fake batteries by 150% makes them not fake anymore
- @Silver managed a back to back quote in the Reading the forum as a non Vaper 
- Nic in VG will degrade faster @craigb 

Have a great day you all. From a nice wet and cold Cape Town.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Anneries said:


> Just deleted a long rant post that I was going to put up here. But decided, based on all the negativity and fighting that was plaguing this forum the last couple of weeks I am just going to say thank you for ALL the members of this forum that makes it a source of information for people new to vaping. And give a little feedback on what I stumbled on this past week on the forum, call it a "In the news today"
> 
> - The warmup to the battle of @Stosta and @Feliks Karp still havent gained traction
> - By upping the price of fake batteries by 150% makes them not fake anymore
> - @Silver managed a back to back quote in the Reading the forum as a non Vaper
> - Nic in VG will degrade faster @craigb
> 
> Have a great day you all. From a nice wet and cold Cape Town.


Regarding price changing the nature of a product. Upping the price of a Toyota turns it into a Lexus. Upping the price of red vinegar turns it into vintage wine. Upping the price of Pep stores clothing turns it into designer ware. Upping the price of Aim electronics turns it into Russel Hobs. Upping the price of a run of the mill atty or mod turns it into HE. Its physics...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Nou gaan ons braai!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

So it happened. Everyone said it would. My new-year resolution lies in scattered pieces strewn across whats left of my self control. 
I swore to buy no new mods in 2017. I have more than i need i told myself. But my search for a nice Mtl Rta resulted in desire overtaking my resolve. New mod incoming. Four months short of goal.

Shame on me. Ill go stand in the corner for my penance. (The one by the front door, dont want to keep the courier guy waiting).

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> So it happened. Everyone said it would. My new-year resolution lies in scattered pieces strewn across whats left of my self control.
> I swore to buy no new mods in 2017. I have more than i need i told myself. But my search for a nice Mtl Rta resulted in desire overtaking my resolve. New mod incoming. Four months short of goal.
> 
> Shame on me. Ill go stand in the corner for my penance. (The one by the front door, dont want to keep the courier guy waiting).
> 
> Regards


Lol, what mod?


----------



## Raindance

Andre said:


> Lol, what mod?


Volcano Lavabox M DNA75. The Sir's is selling them so dirt cheap there was no way i could resist. A DNA box for 850 bucks! Thats less than it would cost to import the chip/board alone!

I blame them, lol.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Just thought I'd share a nice collection of one's.


Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries

ok, so a while ago I decided to do an online cleanse. I have spent to much online and not nearly enough time with my family. This time is now over. hehe. so ONLY 9692 unread messages to scan through to see what I have missed. 

The first couple of days was the worst, had to actually hide my phone not to check in every couple of minutes. After that it became easier, but quiet times at work I still graviated online. Now I am at a point where I feel comfortable enough to check in, see what is going on and move on. 

So lets see how this goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

08/08/18:45 - Unflippenbelievable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

I spent the afternoon vaping in the study. Move over to the cinema for a movie... then I realize I'm gonna have to circulate some fresh air before the movie starts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Nice cinema @TheV 
What movie and where's the popcorn?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Nice cinema @TheV
> What movie and where's the popcorn?


Thanks @Silver. It is my little hideaway from the world 

Movie is King Arthur: Legend of the Sword ... entertaining so far
And the popcorn is already finished, it was great though:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That is awesome @TheV !
I love popcorn at the movies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> That is awesome @TheV !
> I love popcorn at the movies


Agreed hey. Movies + Popcorn = 
And if I remember to fire up the extractor I can even bring the vape in without blocking out the movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

Ive had a blocked drain at my home since we moved (+- 3 months ago). i finally got it unblocked yesterday using a cool method I found online. Basically remove as much muck and water as you can with your hand, stick in a hose pipe, stuff it closed with an old bed sheet or table cloth to create pressure once youve moered the water through. Now I can keep my yard shower-water free. 
(I used the borehole to accomplish this, no potable water was wasted in the making).

Then, entering into the garage last night, I discover a spider that looked as though it should have a Health and Mana bar floating above it. Lets just say that my car is parked in the driveway until I can regrow my manly-parts, visit the local blacksmith for a set of armor and infuse a special gem into a sword, and train in a hyperbolic time chamber for 8 years to defeat the lusus naturae.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Apollo

Scissorhands said:


> Has anyone else taken a lungfull (out of habbit ofcorse) only to realise . . . "this is a kak spot to pump a cloud" . . . Leaving you awkwardly holding your breath hoping for the best
> 
> Too often


 I actually laughed out loud at this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Cespian said:


> Ive had a blocked drain at my home since we moved (+- 3 months ago). i finally got it unblocked yesterday using a cool method I found online. Basically remove as much muck and water as you can with your hand, stick in a hose pipe, stuff it closed with an old bed sheet or table cloth to create pressure once youve moered the water through. Now I can keep my yard shower-water free.
> (I used the borehole to accomplish this, no potable water was wasted in the making).
> 
> Then, entering into the garage last night, I discover a spider that looked as though it should have a Health and Mana bar floating above it. Lets just say that my car is parked in the driveway until I can regrow my manly-parts, visit the local blacksmith for a set of armor and infuse a special gem into a sword, and train in a hyperbolic time chamber for 8 years to defeat the lusus naturae.


How big is your demon in the garage?

Some offspring of the unfound demons at my place:
I have included a picture of thr pigeons because we are at war with this bird species and they are my nemesis at the moment.


----------



## Cespian

Christos said:


> How big is your demon in the garage?
> 
> Some offspring of the unfound demons at my place:
> I have included a picture of thr pigeons because we are at war with this bird species and they are my nemesis at the moment.
> View attachment 104367
> View attachment 104368
> View attachment 104369
> View attachment 104370
> View attachment 104371



It is definitely a rain spider that I've got - like the last 2 pics you've sent (not the first one I found on the property though). I aint going anywhere near to take a pic though. Yeah I have an irational fear of arachnids. I could be over exaggerating but Im pretty sure it was at least a metre long and was muttering something in Latin to me  (around 15cm in non-irational-language). How do you cope and still manage to trap the buggers? If it was in my house I could almost guarantee a "gas-leak accident".

I would much rather have a pigeon problem than the odd huntsman roaming around and ready to terrorise innocent folk merely trying to park their vehicles. Wind chimes (the aluminium ones) work really well to deter pigeons, infact anything that reflects light into their general approach direction (foil pans, mirrors etc). Ive not seen any pigeons in our current place at all, but we've got 2 owls living in one of the trees so I assume they intimidate the winged rodents.


----------



## Christos

Cespian said:


> It is definitely a rain spider that I've got - like the last 2 pics you've sent (not the first one I found on the property though). I aint going anywhere near to take a pic though. Yeah I have an irational fear of arachnids. I could be over exaggerating but Im pretty sure it was at least a metre long and was muttering something in Latin to me  (around 15cm in non-irational-language). How do you cope and still manage to trap the buggers? If it was in my house I could almost guarantee a "gas-leak accident".
> 
> I would much rather have a pigeon problem than the odd huntsman roaming around and ready to terrorise innocent folk merely trying to park their vehicles. Wind chimes (the aluminium ones) work really well to deter pigeons, infact anything that reflects light into their general approach direction (foil pans, mirrors etc). Ive not seen any pigeons in our current place at all, but we've got 2 owls living in one of the trees so I assume they intimidate the winged rodents.


Big tupperware! Like 40x30x25. .. place over spider. Then take a piece of cardboard to cover the top. 
Make sure the cardboard is sturdy and for heavens sake do not use newspaper! You do not want an angry Latin spider breaking free in the process of his capture and release!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> How big is your demon in the garage?
> 
> Some offspring of the unfound demons at my place:
> I have included a picture of thr pigeons because we are at war with this bird species and they are my nemesis at the moment.
> View attachment 104367
> View attachment 104368
> View attachment 104369
> View attachment 104370
> View attachment 104371


Number 2 is beautiful @Christos ! How big was it?


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Big tupperware! Like 40x30x25. .. place over spider. Then take a piece of cardboard to cover the top.
> Make sure the cardboard is sturdy and for heavens sake do not use newspaper! You do not want an angry Latin spider breaking free in the process of his capture and release!


Ooooh! The sturdiness is critical! I learnt that the hard way this week. I had someone in my office last week auditing me. We were sitting down and I saw this huge rain spider running across the floor.

She freaks out and runs to the corner of the room. Now I don't like spiders but you know, years of patriarchy and all that so I grab a piece of A4 paper and try scoop him up. The paper folds under his weight and he drops down onto my hand. At this point I lost all credibility and we both went bailing for the door. I was stronger so I got out first!

I then allocated the job of removing the spider from my office to one of my staff!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Number 2 is beautiful @Christos ! How big was it?


Waant too big. I believe it's a crab spider.
Drip tip for scale... that's all I had in my hand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Christos said:


> Big tupperware! Like 40x30x25. .. place over spider. Then take a piece of cardboard to cover the top.
> Make sure the cardboard is sturdy and for heavens sake do not use newspaper! You do not want an angry Latin spider breaking free in the process of his capture and release!



Damn, and I went to purchase red chalk and candles already to send it back to where it belongs. 
Luckily my father is still alive and able, so he will be "coming for supper" either tonight or tomorrow night haha. 

Snakes, anyday, but spiders... Nein!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Cespian said:


> Damn, and I went to purchase red chalk and candles already to send it back to where it belongs.
> Luckily my father is still alive and able, so he will be "coming for supper" either tonight or tomorrow night haha.
> 
> Snakes, anyday, but spiders... Nein!


The red chalk and candles are always useful. 
For times when you need to send the mother in law back from whence she came!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Raindance

Cespian said:


> It is definitely a rain spider that I've got - like the last 2 pics you've sent (not the first one I found on the property though). I aint going anywhere near to take a pic though. Yeah I have an irational fear of arachnids. I could be over exaggerating but Im pretty sure it was at least a metre long and was muttering something in Latin to me  (around 15cm in non-irational-language). How do you cope and still manage to trap the buggers? If it was in my house I could almost guarantee a "gas-leak accident".
> 
> I would much rather have a pigeon problem than the odd huntsman roaming around and ready to terrorise innocent folk merely trying to park their vehicles. Wind chimes (the aluminium ones) work really well to deter pigeons, infact anything that reflects light into their general approach direction (foil pans, mirrors etc). Ive not seen any pigeons in our current place at all, but we've got 2 owls living in one of the trees so I assume they intimidate the winged rodents.


I actually like spiders and will not disturb those sharing my living space. Fascinating creatures. My irrational fear is moths. Put me in a room with a moth and the cheese completely slips of my cracker. Dont know why, I just totally loose it...

Regards


----------



## Cespian

Raindance said:


> I actually like spiders and will not disturb those sharing my living space. Fascinating creatures. My irrational fear is moths. Put me in a room with a moth and the cheese completely slips of my cracker. Dont know why, I just totally loose it...
> 
> Regards



I think my fear developed from being "attacked" by baboon spiders (twice) as a kid. Those fiends jump pretty far and high. I cannot even look at a pic without getting a little uneasy. Christos nearly allowed me to use my medical aid savings with his last pic. 

I kinda find moths to be one of the more "cute" insects out there. They are just annoying because they always manage to find their way into the light fittings which makes no sense; because not even rain gets in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh

Christos said:


> View attachment 104367
> View attachment 104368
> View attachment 104369
> View attachment 104370
> View attachment 104371

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries

Well, life got hold of me and I was busy beyond words the last two weeks. And realized today, that I have been vaping for a one year one week and a day, today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stillwaters

All the 1's. Big grats @Anneries . Hope you keep vaping strong

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Anneries said:


> Well, life got hold of me and I was busy beyond words the last two weeks. And realized today, that I have been vaping for a one year one week and a day, today!


Awesome milestone! Congrats @Anneries.


----------



## Effjh

Haven't been very active on the forum lately, life went from 0 - 100 pretty fast in the last 2 months. Got married recently and immigrated to New Zealand in the same month. Been in NZ for a week now, only just got over the jet lag, but enjoying it so far. So far discovered the DIY scene is really bad here compared to SA and they don't have a forum equivalent like Ecigssa. Makes you realise how lucky we are to have this awesome community and platform in RSA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

Effjh said:


> Haven't been very active on the forum lately, life went from 0 - 100 pretty fast in the last 2 months. Got married recently and immigrated to New Zealand in the same month. Been in NZ for a week now, only just got over the jet lag, but enjoying it so far. So far discovered the DIY scene is really bad here compared to SA and they don't have a forum equivalent like Ecigssa. Makes you realise how lucky we are to have this awesome community and platform in RSA.




Everything of the best for your stay in NZ bro.

At least getting your gear wont be as painful, im assuming (China is a hop and a skip away). So Fasttech might actually just live up to their name (no more SAPO!)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Effjh said:


> Haven't been very active on the forum lately, life went from 0 - 100 pretty fast in the last 2 months. Got married recently and immigrated to New Zealand in the same month. Been in NZ for a week now, only just got over the jet lag, but enjoying it so far. So far discovered the DIY scene is really bad here compared to SA and they don't have a forum equivalent like Ecigssa. Makes you realise how lucky we are to have this awesome community and platform in RSA.



All the best for you there @Effjh - thanks for letting us know
Do pop in from time to time and keep us updated
And we want to see pics of NZ when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Cespian said:


> Everything of the best for your stay in NZ bro.
> 
> At least getting your gear wont be as painful, im assuming (China is a hop and a skip away). So Fasttech might actually just live up to their name (no more SAPO!)



Thanks man. Yeah FT delivery times will be much quicker and public services actually work here so don't forsee the same struggles as dealing with SAPO. The vaping scene in general is pretty good too (except for DIY), it is the "Land of the long white cloud" after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Silver said:


> And we want to see pics of NZ when you get a chance



Im not a morning person at all, but due to jet lag, been waking up at 4-5am every morning and decided might as well go see the first sun rise in the world. NZ is further East than Japan so it is more deserving of the "Land of the rising sun" title. This is from Narrow Neck beach, 2 mins from where we live.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance

Two rounds of Golf today. Was raining during the first round, greens were slow and very forgiving. A good approach almost secured a birdie put. Cleared up by the second round and a gale force wind set in. With the greens now dry and fast, and the possibility of a good approach shot "gone with the wind", things got a bit tougher. Double bogey on the third hole undermined confidence and the next fifteen holes were a mind-game of note.

All in all a good day on the couch.




If only...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Apollo

I have been mustering the courage for this one for a week now...

Here goes nothing:
The other day I quickly whipped up a light fruity mix for the day.
Driving to work, I put the bottle by the airvent to heat the mix a little for a lekker shake.
So here I am, sitting in JHB traffic shaking my mixture.
As I look up I see the piercing stare of the lady in the car in front of me in her rearview mirror, it took me about 20 seconds to realise why she gave me this kak death stare.
Then it hit me... She must have thought I was "rubbing one out"!

I have never felt that guilty in my life.

To make matters worse, I lifted my hand and gestured "sorry" (I don't know why I did that) as if that would have changed the climate of the "encounter in any way. Oh and I was stuck behind her in said JHB traffic.

The life of a vaper eh?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Christos

Apollo said:


> I have been mustering the courage for this one for a week now...
> 
> Here goes nothing:
> The other day I quickly whipped up a light fruity mix for the day.
> Driving to work, I put the bottle by the airvent to heat the mix a little for a lekker shake.
> So here I am, sitting in JHB traffic shaking my mixture.
> As I look up I see the piercing stare of the lady in the car in front of me in her rearview mirror, it took me about 20 seconds to realise why she gave me this kak death stare.
> Then it hit me... She must have thought I was "rubbing one out"!
> 
> I have never felt that guilty in my life.
> 
> To make matters worse, I lifted my hand and gestured "sorry" (I don't know why I did that) as if that would have changed the climate of the "encounter in any way. Oh and I was stuck behind her in said JHB traffic.
> 
> The life of a vaper eh?


You went through all that guilt... Hopefully you "rubbed one out" to make up for the guilt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

I'm getting new neighbors. They are officially moving in tomorrow (I assume) but have spent yesterday and today cleaning an painting and so forth. Did notice today that at least one adult is a vaper! Awesome! the neighborhood is improving.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries

I made a note this week while driving to work in the morning, more like being stuck in traffic to work, of the number of people vaping in traffic. Must say it is easy to spot the difference between a smoke and vapour cloud in the morning. 

Think it was Tuesday it started with the car at the robot massive cloud out the window, then one or two cars behind him ... same thing for about 5 cars until it was my turn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Anneries said:


> I made a note this week while driving to work in the morning, more like being stuck in traffic to work, of the number of people vaping in traffic. Must say it is easy to spot the difference between a smoke and vapour cloud in the morning.
> 
> Think it was Tuesday it started with the car at the robot massive cloud out the window, then one or two cars behind him ... same thing for about 5 cars until it was my turn.



I'm also noticing a significant increase during the morning school run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh

Cespian said:


> Everything of the best for your stay in NZ bro.
> 
> At least getting your gear wont be as painful, im assuming (China is a hop and a skip away). So Fasttech might actually just live up to their name (no more SAPO!)



So just an update, took exactly 5 working days since placing an order on Fasttech to finding the package on my door step - They do that here, they leave packages on your doorstep and that's where it stays until you pick it up..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Effjh said:


> So just an update, took exactly 5 working days since placing an order on Fasttech to finding the package on my door step - They do that here, they leave packages on your doorstep and that's where it stays until you pick it up..



I know they do the same in Aus - leave it at your door. I was amazed when I heard that the first time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Effjh said:


> So just an update, took exactly 5 working days since placing an order on Fasttech to finding the package on my door step - They do that here, they leave packages on your doorstep and that's where it stays until you pick it up..



Flippin amazing man! Dammit, and Ive had a parcel chilling in Epping for 2.5 months 

[Queue Sound of Silence into]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Cespian said:


> Flippin amazing man! Dammit, and Ive had a parcel chilling in Epping for 2.5 months
> 
> [Queue Sound of Silence into]
> 
> View attachment 107134



That sucks man. For what it's worth I still know what that feels like from dealing with SAPO and customs. Hope your package makes it safely to you soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja

So... I closed the juice flow on my skyclone to fill it with juice... then happily started vaping - completely forgetting to open the juice flow up again! Daaaaamn... burnt everything! With no kit with me to re-wick! Luckily we have friendly vapers at work that was willing to assist in such an emergency...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

The bottom of the coffee tin dropped, while putting it back on the shelf, which knocked over a full Aeropress that was steeping, happily the Alien survived.
Anyone else having a "Dammit Thursday"?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> So... I closed the juice flow on my skyclone to fill it with juice... then happily started vaping - completely forgetting to open the juice flow up again! Daaaaamn... burnt everything! With no kit with me to re-wick! Luckily we have friendly vapers at work that was willing to assist in such an emergency...


Hmm, the taste of zero juice flow control ... 
Been there done that smoked the cotton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

blujeenz said:


> The bottom of the coffee tin dropped, while putting it back on the shelf, which knocked over a full Aeropress that was steeping, happily the Alien survived.
> Anyone else having a "Dammit Thursday"?
> View attachment 107238


At least the Alien survived the ordeal! 

What a "lekker gemors" bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox

Christos said:


> How big is your demon in the garage?
> 
> Some offspring of the unfound demons at my place:
> I have included a picture of thr pigeons because we are at war with this bird species and they are my nemesis at the moment.
> View attachment 104367
> View attachment 104368
> View attachment 104369
> View attachment 104370
> View attachment 104371


This post gave me the heebie jeebies looking at those pics did not help especially that very moment my cat decided to walk past my leg and do the 
"Lets Gently touch his leg thing" resulting in me almost doing a double back flip with a half twist " and scraming like the kids getting a fright on youtube

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV

At the beginning of the year I set a goal for myself: Run 750km
I'm not a physically active person so this was quite a serious goal for me.
Slowly but surely, day by day, I chipped away at this goal...
Today I completed the last leg of my 750km journey.
I'm exhausted and in pain but delighted that I managed to push my lazy ass to the end of this goal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Raindance

TheV said:


> At the beginning of the year I set a goal for myself: Run 750km
> I'm not a physically active person so this was quite a serious goal for me.
> Slowly but surely, day by day, I chipped away at this goal...
> Today I completed the last leg of my 750km journey.
> I'm exhausted and in pain but delighted that I managed to push my lazy ass to the end of this goal



Congratulation on the achievement! I respect your resolve and commitment. Awesome brother!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Raindance said:


> Congratulation on the achievement! I respect your resolve and commitment. Awesome brother!
> 
> Regards


Thank you for the kind words bud. It means a lot to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

TheV said:


> At the beginning of the year I set a goal for myself: Run 750km
> I'm not a physically active person so this was quite a serious goal for me.
> Slowly but surely, day by day, I chipped away at this goal...
> Today I completed the last leg of my 750km journey.
> I'm exhausted and in pain but delighted that I managed to push my lazy ass to the end of this goal



Good job, now go for 1000.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> Good job, now go for 1000.


If he keeps up his current daily average he'll exceed the 1000 by end of year. 

Awesome job @TheV. Must feel like you can tackle anything now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Feliks Karp said:


> Good job, now go for 1000.





craigb said:


> If he keeps up his current daily average he'll exceed the 1000 by end of year.
> 
> Awesome job @TheV. Must feel like you can tackle anything now.


Thanks! It is indeed very empowering for me to achieve a goal like this. Getting past 2km at the beginning of the year was a struggle so I feel that I have really pushed my personal limits! 

About that 1000 ... I think I'm good for now 
I will definitely set a new goal and tackle something else ... but I'm "gatvol" of running now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Keeping up with the health stuff, I've lost 33 kg since January and can now incline bench more than I weigh in dumbells. All my bloods are spectacular, and all my docs are super happy. Feels good man.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## TheV

Feliks Karp said:


> Keeping up with the health stuff, I've lost 33 kg since January and can now incline bench more than I weigh in dumbells. All my bloods are spectacular, and all my docs are super happy. Feels good man.


Wow dude, that is amazing! I'm sure its not just your docs that are super happy. 
You must be super proud of yourself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

TheV said:


> Wow dude, that is amazing! I'm sure its not just your docs that are super happy.
> You must be super proud of yourself!



Thanks duder , and yes I am quite swelled up with smugness, I set out to do something my doctor said could not be done, and now she had to apologize and wants to try translate it in to data she can use on her other patients

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks duder , and yes I am quite swelled up with smugness, I set out to do something my doctor said could not be done, and now she had to apologize and wants to try translate it in to data she can use on her other patients


Haha, that is a fantastic attitude to have. "Can't be done" ... "Challenge accepted!"
It sounds like you have some critical changes in your life that are going to be absolutely priceless going forward. Well done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

Daaaaaaamn! Well done @TheV and @Feliks Karp! That's amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> Daaaaaaamn! Well done @TheV and @Feliks Karp! That's amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> At the beginning of the year I set a goal for myself: Run 750km
> I'm not a physically active person so this was quite a serious goal for me.
> Slowly but surely, day by day, I chipped away at this goal...
> Today I completed the last leg of my 750km journey.
> I'm exhausted and in pain but delighted that I managed to push my lazy ass to the end of this goal



Dude - I could have sworn that I replied to your post, but obviously did not hit the button. WELLFLIPPENDONE!!! See - you deserved that SMM 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Dude - I could have sworn that I replied to your post, but obviously did not hit the button. WELLFLIPPENDONE!!! See - you deserved that SMM
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! Without knowing you sent me the loveliest prize for completely this journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Thank you sir! Without knowing you sent me the loveliest prize for completely this journey



Ok - so what is your next goal and what do you want 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - so what is your next goal and what do you want
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The next goal is in the planning stages but I first need to give my body a bit of rest.
The only thing I want is the strength and perseverance to achieve whatever silly goal I set for myself ... that and a Lamborghini Huracan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats @TheV and @Feliks Karp 
I admire you guys
Great achievements!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Congrats @TheV and @Feliks Karp
> I admire you guys
> Great achievements!


Thank you bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

I hope everybody is doing the patriotic thing and having a lekka braai at the moment!? Show us your pic's in out and about?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

TheV said:


> At the beginning of the year I set a goal for myself: Run 750km
> I'm not a physically active person so this was quite a serious goal for me.
> Slowly but surely, day by day, I chipped away at this goal...
> Today I completed the last leg of my 750km journey.
> I'm exhausted and in pain but delighted that I managed to push my lazy ass to the end of this goal


Wow! That's some achievement!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Anneries said:


> *Moderators: Please delete if you feel it is not appropriate or single threads should be started. *
> 
> Hi, on another forum that I used to frequent, we had a thread like this. It was quite popular, as it was a place to chat about random stuff, make general observations or sometimes just vent a little. But without creating a thread. You cannot go off topic on this thread as it doesn't or shouldn't have a topic. I had a couple of instances the past two weeks, where I needed something like this and decided it might be time to start a thread like this. This is not a vape-mail or a "Lols" thread, but rather a "I just had a almost fatal moment when x happened" or a "I just saw the following celeb vaper" type of thread.


One of my dogs chewed my drip tip today. It was very loose and it must have fallen on to the floor. I now have two iJust Starts and one drip tip. Ah well, at least it was just the drip tip which got chewed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Anneries said:


> Shees dude, hope everything is resolved quickly. Technology has become such a major part in our lives that it is difficult to imagine how we survived without it. We try to switch off all IT for at least an hour a day. That is easy enough, because you know it will be there when you *need it case of emergeny* or once the time is up. BUT if it is switched off out of your control it is frustrating to say the very least.
> 
> Anyways. Good luck, at least you could vape!



Come to think of it, how did we survive without electricity? We had down-time for a few hours the other day and it was an anxious time, as I needed to charge my devices. Murphy's Law they would all need to be charged just at the time when it's impossible to do so! Fortunately I have a nifty little powerbank, and fortunately it was charged, so at least I could continue vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky

...I can't decide...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

Dooky said:


> ...I can't decide...


NEW! Never trust an OLD outdated reading... all LIES!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

So the android infested sony experia lost the will to live yesterday morning. Decided to revive an all time classic. Bought a sim adapter, inserted the sim, gave it a charge and after 14 months on mothballs the little Apple is back in action. It's true what they say: Once you go Mac, you never go back!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

I'm busy putting all my gear to bed for the rest of the week.
I'll be vaping on the BB and the Therion for a little bit longer today and then everything goes into the cupboard.
The rest of the week will be Oppikoppi! So no vaping and no ecigssa 
Hopefully I will return to the forum on Sunday evening and resume my vaping activities.
If not, you guys have been fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> I'm busy putting all my gear to bed for the rest of the week.
> I'll be vaping on the BB and the Therion for a little bit longer today and then everything goes into the cupboard.
> The rest of the week will be Oppikoppi! So no vaping and no ecigssa
> Hopefully I will return to the forum on Sunday evening and resume my vaping activities.
> If not, you guys have been fantastic!


I survived Oppikoppi! What a party 
In mud we trust

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

Just rewicked and realized I have ss builds in all of my rdas in rotation different builds but same wire tipe don't know how or why this happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

So,this morning 03:46 our female pitbull growls,I hear something,cock the Beretta and storm out,bastard gone with my laptop bag,tv was outside the window already but never took it.

What Im mostly pissed about,my last juice,solo rda,RX300 and all 6 my spare batteries...Gone!Bastard...

And my whole build kit is gone,cotton and all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

Jp1905 said:


> So,this morning 03:46 our female pitbull growls,I hear something,cock the Beretta and storm out,bastard gone with my laptop bag,tv was outside the window already but never took it.
> 
> What Im mostly pissed about,my last juice,solo rda,RX300 and all 6 my spare batteries...Gone!Bastard...
> 
> And my whole build kit is gone,cotton and all...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked your post for your dog's notification, your prompt response and the fact that it seems like nobody got hurt.
Sorry you got burgled bud. That really sucks!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jp1905

TheV said:


> I liked your post for your dog's notification, your prompt response and the fact that it seems like nobody got hurt.
> Sorry you got burgled bud. That really sucks!



Thanks bud,the other pit slept through it all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV

Jp1905 said:


> Thanks bud,the other pit slept through it all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were doing shift work it seems 

Who the hell steals vape gear? It's worth so little to a criminal I assume. Laptops and TV I can understand. But a build kit and cotton. Sorry man. I'm upset and sorry at the same time. Glad you are okay though. These material things aren't worth getting hurt over. I hope insurance covers all your losses!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

Okay...And the dude took a dump in front of the house...WTF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Jp1905 said:


> Okay...And the dude took a dump in front of the house...WTF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the hell man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick

If a pitbull growled at me I would also take a dump anywhere!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> So,this morning 03:46 our female pitbull growls,I hear something,cock the Beretta and storm out,bastard gone with my laptop bag,tv was outside the window already but never took it.
> 
> What Im mostly pissed about,my last juice,solo rda,RX300 and all 6 my spare batteries...Gone!Bastard...
> 
> And my whole build kit is gone,cotton and all...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Jp1905 said:


> So,this morning 03:46 our female pitbull growls,I hear something,cock the Beretta and storm out,bastard gone with my laptop bag,tv was outside the window already but never took it.
> 
> What Im mostly pissed about,my last juice,solo rda,RX300 and all 6 my spare batteries...Gone!Bastard...
> 
> And my whole build kit is gone,cotton and all...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Jp1905 Love your Vaper's reaction! Which area are you in? For the past few months in Yzerfontein we've been having a run of break-ins while the people are asleep in the house. In fact, vacant houses e.g. holiday homes, aren't targeted at all. The same is happening in Langebaan. It just amazes me that anyone would have the audacity to break into a house knowing that people are there. As for one of your dogs sleeping through it all - hilarious! I have two dogs of which one would do the same!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Man @Jp1905 that sucks big time! I can only imagine the feeling knowing there was an intruder inside your place and the degrading feeling of needing to dispose of a grown humans kak. 

Its almost Christmas and I suppose the skarabonkels are on a mission to make their bonuses. 

My car was broken into the weekend past as well... kinda my own stupidity though. Ive become so relaxed. My daughter didnt close the car door properly and I have developed a habit of just walking away as the car locks itself after a few seconds... and I have not been pulling the car into the garage because I have an ecosystem in there that I need to clean up a bit (@Christos has been sending his friends down to haunt me). So the bastards get into the boot and steal the freakin space-saver spare wheel. What makes matters idiotic is that they have to unscrew a freakin Bose Sub Woofer to get the spare wheel out. They take a bladdy biscuit but leave a Bose Sub behind, bladdy idiots, they could have been high rolling and no need to steal for the rest of the month. 

Its that time of the year folk... Be careful, lockup properly, dont be like Cespian.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Thought Id share a photo or 2...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Waine

Welcome to South Africa, the land of the long-fingers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Jp1905 said:


> Thought Id share a photo or 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Geez that's crap, I stay in Benoni by the sea (AKA Strand) same happened to me December last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Spent my weekend turning this idea:


into this reality:


Now at last time for some mixing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> Spent my weekend turning this idea:
> View attachment 110426
> 
> into this reality:
> View attachment 110425
> 
> Now at last time for some mixing.
> 
> Regards



So clean and minimal. Awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Spent my weekend turning this idea:
> View attachment 110426
> 
> into this reality:
> View attachment 110425
> 
> Now at last time for some mixing.
> 
> Regards



That looks great @Raindance !
Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> That looks great @Raindance !
> Congrats


My daughters design, its for her home office.

Thanks, regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> My daughters design, its for her home office.
> 
> Thanks, regards



Lucky daughter whose dad can just whip it up on a weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Ok, i've had it. Put in leave today and starting Sunday I'm off to Gamkas kloof and Baviaans to do some off the grid out and abouting with my awesome regulated mods. Yiiihaaa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## GregF

Raindance said:


> Ok, i've had it. Put in leave today and starting Sunday I'm off to Gamkas kloof and Baviaans to do some off the grid out and abouting with my awesome regulated mods. Yiiihaaa!


Enjoy. I'm off next week for a little R&R as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> Ok, i've had it. Put in leave today and starting Sunday I'm off to Gamkas kloof and Baviaans to do some off the grid out and abouting with my awesome regulated mods. Yiiihaaa!



@Raindance - enjoy Baviaans especially - good memories for me



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Hey guys, 

So yesterday evening I went into Vape Cartel plumstead to get some juice before I went to @KZOR to collect my new VT inbox (which I love). While there one of the employees informs me that they have an instore sale running on Far Eliquids (one that comes in a spray can) R250 100ml so I tried the range and after getting some awesome customer service and having a great chat to the owner (I dont know his name lol) about squonking I ended up walking out with a bottle of their Neon Green Slushee. Today, about 30mins ago I proceed to refill my squonk bottle with the Neon Slushee, I squeeze the bottle and the juice comes out very slowly and being impatient I squeeze harder and the cap shoots off the bottle, half of the bottle spills on my white T-shirt!! 

It's a very shitty bottle,one of those bottles that Dr Crimmys and 5 points used years ago. 

On the plus side now I smell like lime slushee lol! 

Just thought I should share it with y'all, 
Enjoy the weekend guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

As is my custom, when on leave I take a week to go camping and off-roading and then upon return start some or other "little" domestic project. These project usually end up coming in way over budget and take much longer than planned but at least it gets me to do something with my hands, which is the whole idea behind them.

So this past week it was the building of a dog kennel. Not just any dog kennel but one that could hold the weight of a thousand liter rainwater catchment tank on top of it. Of-course scope creep set in and some major pluming and rain water diversion got added to the mix.

Finished it up on Wednesday with final pluming done Thursday just in time for some nice stormy weather. Caught 630 liters of rainwater last night and glad to report all performing as planned.



Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Wow @Raindance 
Thats so amazing
Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Wanted to set up a VPN so a short time ago I bought a fancy new router from the USA and got it set up an running.
Last night I think I scored a direct hit with lightning and it got fried along with my modem.
I hate Telkom and before anyone tries to tell me its not their fault .....I don't care,I still hate Telkom.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance

Genosmate said:


> Wanted to set up a VPN so a short time ago I bought a fancy new router from the USA and got it set up an running.
> Last night I think I scored a direct hit with lightning and it got fried along with my modem.
> I hate Telkom and before anyone tries to tell me its not their fault .....I don't care,I still hate Telkom.


Eisch man, that sucks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

On the road today I noticed a stunning looking women in the car next to me stopped at the traffic light. Our eyes met and we had a moment. It was magical. Then I exhaled and we could not see each other anymore...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Genosmate

Today I made a third visit to Nedbank (made two yesterday) in order to draw cash !!
Yesterday at the end of the second visit they wheel out this ugly looking sweaty geezer to explain why I can't have my money,there follows an extract of conversation ;
Him ; Sir your account is dormant.
Me ; What have Nedbank taken from my account every month?
Him ; Bank charges sir.
Me ; Don't Nedbank call them maintenance charges?
Him ; Yes sir.
Me; Exactly,I have paid Nedbank to maintain my account,and you have made it dormant,without informing me FFS
Him ; Sir the customer has a duty to understand the regulations.
Me ; Jy praat kak.
Him ;Excuse me sir.
Me ; Kak,Verstaan jy kak?
Him ; Yes sir.
Me; Change that fecking withdrawal notice and have all my funds available tomorrow,I'm taking the lot and closing the account.
Him ; Ok thank you sir
Me ; What time to do you open and what time would you like me to come.We open at 9am sir please come then.
Me; Thanks for your help.
I rock up there today at 0850am and the bank is open ,turns out Mr Sweaty is the Manager and he doesn't know the opening times.
It takes two fecking hours to get my money and the ladies helping just laughed when I told them their manager couldn't manage a piss up in a brewery!
To cap it off my mech squonker had shit on the contacts and wouldn't fire!!
I leave the bank at 1055am,over two hours !! Nedbank are no more and I never have to go and see Mr Sweaty again!!
Rant over

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Today I made a third visit to Nedbank (made two yesterday) in order to draw cash !!
> Yesterday at the end of the second visit they wheel out this ugly looking sweaty geezer to explain why I can't have my money,there follows an extract of conversation ;
> Him ; Sir your account is dormant.
> Me ; What have Nedbank taken from my account every month?
> Him ; Bank charges sir.
> Me ; Don't Nedbank call them maintenance charges?
> Him ; Yes sir.
> Me; Exactly,I have paid Nedbank to maintain my account,and you have made it dormant,without informing me FFS
> Him ; Sir the customer has a duty to understand the regulations.
> Me ; Jy praat kak.
> Him ;Excuse me sir.
> Me ; Kak,Verstaan jy kak?
> Him ; Yes sir.
> Me; Change that fecking withdrawal notice and have all my funds available tomorrow,I'm taking the lot and closing the account.
> Him ; Ok thank you sir
> Me ; What time to do you open and what time would you like me to come.We open at 9am sir please come then.
> Me; Thanks for your help.
> I rock up there today at 0850am and the bank is open ,turns out Mr Sweaty is the Manager and he doesn't know the opening times.
> It takes two fecking hours to get my money and the ladies helping just laughed when I told them their manager couldn't manage a piss up in a brewery!
> To cap it off my mech squonker had shit on the contacts and wouldn't fire!!
> I leave the bank at 1055am,over two hours !! Nedbank are no more and I never have to go and see Mr Sweaty again!!
> Rant over


I had a simular experience when standard bank sent me legal letters to collect fees on an account I closed years ago... good thing I found that letter they gave me when I closed the account. 
Opening an account took 5 minutes. Closing it and sorting the mess out took over 5 days

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Salamander

Looks like banks are the target at the moment! Standard bank was the executor of my father's estate. About 5 years after the estate was wound up I got a letter (addressed to my father) from a lawyer representing the bank threatening to sue him for some rediculous amount owing to Standard bank. I referred them back to Standard bank in a not to friendly manner and fortunately heard nothing more

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Salamander said:


> Looks like banks are the target at the moment! Standard bank was the executor of my father's estate. About 5 years after the estate was wound up I got a letter (addressed to my father) from a lawyer representing the bank threatening to sue him for some rediculous amount owing to Standard bank. I referred them back to Standard bank in a not to friendly manner and fortunately heard nothing more


ABSA was executor for my Dads estate, 5 years to finalize and 5 years of trying to explain that he cannot collect his credit card, the account is not dormant it is part of the estate that they are busy with, and the cherry on the cake, will he collect when he is no longer diseased

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> ABSA was executor for my Dads estate, 5 years to finalize and 5 years of trying to explain that he cannot collect his credit card, the account is not dormant it is part of the estate that they are busy with, and the cherry on the cake, will he collect when he is no longer diseased


ABSA, I think, will always top any other bank. When I still banked with them they refused me a second bond because I was labeled as a late payer. The lovely knowledgeable people there insisted that I was supposed to pay my bond on the first of the month and I was consistently paying 25 days late. They also explained to me that the fact that I was 18 months ahead in installments did not excuse this reckless behavior. Fortunately most other banks do not employ people this knowledgeable and I've been ripping of Standard Bank ever since. They even gave me my own private banker.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905

Technically I feel this deserves a thread,but Ill contain my excitement.After 5 years and being told its medically impossible...







Our family is getting a +1!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Jp1905 said:


> Technically I feel this deserves a thread,but Ill contain my excitement.After 5 years and being told its medically impossible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family is getting a +1!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That is over the moon news! Certainly deserves a new thread.
Congrats @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Jp1905 said:


> Technically I feel this deserves a thread,but Ill contain my excitement.After 5 years and being told its medically impossible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family is getting a +1!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Congrats to the both of you @Jp1905

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok so my 5 year old usually listens to RSG in the evenings while he lies in bed. They have these afrikaans kids stories from 19:00 19:50 each evening, reallu nice stories. However, the last few days all he wants to listen to is Andrea Bocelli. From when we get home until he falls asleep our house reverberate with opera music. Dont know if i should be terrified or really impressed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> Technically I feel this deserves a thread,but Ill contain my excitement.After 5 years and being told its medically impossible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family is getting a +1!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow, @Jp1905 
That is awesome!!
Wishing you guys all the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Amazing! Congrats to both of you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Jp1905 said:


> Technically I feel this deserves a thread,but Ill contain my excitement.After 5 years and being told its medically impossible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family is getting a +1!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations @Jp1905, absolutely great news. Hope the soon to be little one will fill your lives with joy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hey hey - congrats @Jp1905 - as a father of plenty I can tell you it is even better than vaping mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Guess a shotgun is in order...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Great news , unfortunately you will have to worry about all the boys in the neighborhood, not just one or two. Friend of mine greets prospective suitors with sjambok in one hand and butchers knife in the other, also hands them pictures of his hunts. Seems to work, you can start practicing early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Room Fogger said:


> Great news, unfortunately you will have to worry about all the boys in the neighborhood, not just one or two. Friend of mine greets prospective suitors with sjambok in one hand and butchers knife in the other, also hands them pictures of his hunts. Seems to work, you can start practicing early.



The day that laaitie walks in,he will find me cleaning my gun,will switch him on to polish my car for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Jp1905 said:


> The day that laaitie walks in,he will find me cleaning my gun,will switch him on to polish my car for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last hom werk, then he will appreciate that it will take effort to get the prize, no freebies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Room Fogger said:


> Last hom werk, then he will appreciate that it will take effort to get the prize, no freebies



Woah...he aint getting no prize from my daughter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Woah...he aint getting no prize from my daughter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice meeting you today buddy

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> Nice meeting you today buddy
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Thanx bud,was quite ironic that I noticed the mod,nevertheless always awesome putting faces to the forum names!That combo of yours is quite a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Thanx bud,was quite ironic that I noticed the mod,nevertheless always awesome putting faces to the forum names!That combo of yours is quite a beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I am sure we will run in to each other again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

The Republic of Knysna is not vape friendly
So at 07.30 this morning when in town I decide to get some coffee whilst waiting for shops to open.
I sit outside at the coffee shop under a shaded section,there were two people (together) at a table waiting for their order,otherwise empty,so I sit away from them.When my coffee arrived I decide to vape.Now I don't gooi the clouds in situations like this and Im respectful of people (thats why I sat away from the other two people..........Jeez one tootie puff and the waitress is turfing me out.Informing me that I must go sit at the table which is not under shade which is a couple of metres away and where there is a lady smoking long white stinkies sending up smoke signals..........I drank the coffee and left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Fuzz

Genosmate said:


> The Republic of Knysna is not vape friendly
> So at 07.30 this morning when in town I decide to get some coffee whilst waiting for shops to open.
> I sit outside at the coffee shop under a shaded section,there were two people (together) at a table waiting for their order,otherwise empty,so I sit away from them.When my coffee arrived I decide to vape.Now I don't gooi the clouds in situations like this and Im respectful of people (thats why I sat away from the other two people..........Jeez one tootie puff and the waitress is turfing me out.Informing me that I must go sit at the table which is not under shade which is a couple of metres away and where there is a lady smoking long white stinkies sending up smoke signals..........I drank the coffee and left.



I don’t see what’s the issue - from the sound of it, you were vaping in an area that isn’t designated for smoking. So I’m not sure why you’re taking offence to this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Tae a Moos

So, last weekend the dishwasher went bang, literally. Saturday morning took the thing apart thinking I could fix the short and maybe just need to replace a fuse if need be.


Found the error and repaired it just to find it had blown the control electronics. Funds intended for the vaping fund rerouted to the domestic appliance fund. My dreams of owning a Reo delayed for now.

"...The best-laid schemes o' mice an' men
Gang aft agley,..."

Regards


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear @Raindance


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Raindance


These things happen. Not the end of the world. This machine did give me ten years of service and I can use certain of its parts to further enhance my water recycling system so I'll just play the cards as they have been dealt.

Regards


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> These things happen. Not the end of the world. This machine did give me ten years of service and I can use certain of its parts to further enhance my water recycling system so I'll just play the cards as they have been dealt.
> 
> Regards


@Resistance Now that's what I call recycling! And I see that you like Robert Burns!


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Resistance Now that's what I call recycling! And I see that you like Robert Burns!



@Resistance Speaking of water recycling, I've got one of those big water tanks, but the problem is that I can never judge how much water is in it. The guy who installed my alam system is also a general handyman and he inserted a pipe into the tank, which clearly shows the level of water. It's so cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

@Raindance , I am joining the club, mine started to sound like a diesel last night and then drained and now refuses to do anything. I feel your pain!

So no guesses as to who the new dishwasher is until I can fix or replace

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> @Raindance , I am joining the club, mine started to sound like a diesel last night and then drained and now refuses to do anything. I feel your pain!
> 
> So no guesses as to who the new dishwasher is until I can fix or replace


My dishwasher has gone in to semi retirement or should I say on standby. 

I recently aquired a LG dishwasher so the previous dishwasher is very happy with me and she enjoys the LG

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

The area I stay in has until recently been plagued with the excessive noise of a club in the vicinity which blasted us with its particular brand of proletarian shite (can't call that music.) five to six nights a week until 2 to 3 in the morning. Eventually, after rallying some of the neighbors to join forces, we managed to get piece and quiet restored. With the help of the city that works for you, this only took 18 months.

Naturally, the more sensitive members of our little community are a bit shell shocked after this experience and may (I know I am) very quickly relive the hell of that time when a new noise disturbance makes its appearance. Just to paint the full picture, the noise we were exposed to was not some distant whisper in the wind, I am talking somebody put a boombox on full volume in the room next to me type of noise. I am truly not exaggerating on this.

Today Saturday afternoon 27 January 2018 at 13:05 we were right back to those days. A mixture of Justin Bieber undergoing a colonoscopy in the absence of any form of anesthesia, what sounded like a truck filled with cutlery rolling down a hill and a number of what sounded like fiery political and/or religious speeches once again enveloped our neighborhood, seeping into and occupying each and every fiber of our existence.
After two hours of repeat communication with local law enforcement, which was very helpful i must admit, the source of the noise could not be established. Seeing that my natural reaction was to send them to look in the area of the before mentioned club and the fact that on a Saturday afternoon they have more pressing issues to deal with, resulted in me offering to investigate the source myself.

After scouring the clubs area, and confirming the findings of the patrol vehicle, which called me directly to give feedback, I increased the search to a larger radius. Driving past a huge storage facility of one of the countries largest retail outlets I noticed the noise seemed to emanate from the direction of this facility. Also noticed people exiting the security gate with beer cans and bottles of what I can only presume liqueur. Two were even getting physical with a security guard trying to separate them. 

On my second pass of the facilities main gate, there was no more noise to be heard, all that remained were a couple of seemingly inebriated people stumbling down the pavement of the rather busy dual carriage way, obviously on their way to catch a taxi on the nearby main arterial road. This was just after 17:00 this afternoon.

By the time I got home and until now there has not been a further sound to be heard.
Now seeing that the noise ceased before I could confirm this establishment as being its source I can not make any direct accusation in this regard. I also find it very difficult to believe that an international retailer would in this day and age of corporate social responsibility allow such behavior and conduct. But then, the image of those rowdy people exiting the gates holding Lion Lager beer cans has somehow stuck in my mind.

Whatever the case, I will be avoiding this retailer in future. Not that they will notice, rite?

P.S. I am truly grateful of the support received from local law enforcement. I did direct them incorrectly and the feedback I received was truly professional. This was way more than we received previously when Kobus se Gat was torturing us.

So that was my Saturday...

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> The area I stay in has until recently been plagued with the excessive noise of a club in the vicinity which blasted us with its particular brand of proletarian shite (can't call that music.) five to six nights a week until 2 to 3 in the morning. Eventually, after rallying some of the neighbors to join forces, we managed to get piece and quiet restored. With the help of the city that works for you, this only took 18 months.
> 
> Naturally, the more sensitive members of our little community are a bit shell shocked after this experience and may (I know I am) very quickly relive the hell of that time when a new noise disturbance makes its appearance. Just to paint the full picture, the noise we were exposed to was not some distant whisper in the wind, I am talking somebody put a boombox on full volume in the room next to me type of noise. I am truly not exaggerating on this.
> 
> Today Saturday afternoon 27 January 2018 at 13:05 we were right back to those days. A mixture of Justin Bieber undergoing a colonoscopy in the absence of any form of anesthesia, what sounded like a truck filled with cutlery rolling down a hill and a number of what sounded like fiery political and/or religious speeches once again enveloped our neighborhood, seeping into and occupying each and every fiber of our existence.
> After two hours of repeat communication with local law enforcement, which was very helpful i must admit, the source of the noise could not be established. Seeing that my natural reaction was to send them to look in the area of the before mentioned club and the fact that on a Saturday afternoon they have more pressing issues to deal with, resulted in me offering to investigate the source myself.
> 
> After scouring the clubs area, and confirming the findings of the patrol vehicle, which called me directly to give feedback, I increased the search to a larger radius. Driving past a huge storage facility of one of the countries largest retail outlets I noticed the noise seemed to emanate from the direction of this facility. Also noticed people exiting the security gate with beer cans and bottles of what I can only presume liqueur. Two were even getting physical with a security guard trying to separate them.
> 
> On my second pass of the facilities main gate, there was no more noise to be heard, all that remained were a couple of seemingly inebriated people stumbling down the pavement of the rather busy dual carriage way, obviously on their way to catch a taxi on the nearby main arterial road. This was just after 17:00 this afternoon.
> 
> By the time I got home and until now there has not been a further sound to be heard.
> Now seeing that the noise ceased before I could confirm this establishment as being its source I can not make any direct accusation in this regard. I also find it very difficult to believe that an international retailer would in this day and age of corporate social responsibility allow such behavior and conduct. But then, the image of those rowdy people exiting the gates holding Lion Lager beer cans has somehow stuck in my mind.
> 
> Whatever the case, I will be avoiding this retailer in future. Not that they will notice, rite?
> 
> P.S. I am truly grateful of the support received from local law enforcement. I did direct them incorrectly and the feedback I received was truly professional. This was way more than we received previously when Kobus se Gat was torturing us.
> 
> So that was my Saturday...
> 
> Best Regards


Was it perhaps a Steinhoff closing down party?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> The area I stay in has until recently been plagued with the excessive noise of a club in the vicinity which blasted us with its particular brand of proletarian shite (can't call that music.) five to six nights a week until 2 to 3 in the morning. Eventually, after rallying some of the neighbors to join forces, we managed to get piece and quiet restored. With the help of the city that works for you, this only took 18 months.
> 
> Naturally, the more sensitive members of our little community are a bit shell shocked after this experience and may (I know I am) very quickly relive the hell of that time when a new noise disturbance makes its appearance. Just to paint the full picture, the noise we were exposed to was not some distant whisper in the wind, I am talking somebody put a boombox on full volume in the room next to me type of noise. I am truly not exaggerating on this.
> 
> Today Saturday afternoon 27 January 2018 at 13:05 we were right back to those days. A mixture of Justin Bieber undergoing a colonoscopy in the absence of any form of anesthesia, what sounded like a truck filled with cutlery rolling down a hill and a number of what sounded like fiery political and/or religious speeches once again enveloped our neighborhood, seeping into and occupying each and every fiber of our existence.
> After two hours of repeat communication with local law enforcement, which was very helpful i must admit, the source of the noise could not be established. Seeing that my natural reaction was to send them to look in the area of the before mentioned club and the fact that on a Saturday afternoon they have more pressing issues to deal with, resulted in me offering to investigate the source myself.
> 
> After scouring the clubs area, and confirming the findings of the patrol vehicle, which called me directly to give feedback, I increased the search to a larger radius. Driving past a huge storage facility of one of the countries largest retail outlets I noticed the noise seemed to emanate from the direction of this facility. Also noticed people exiting the security gate with beer cans and bottles of what I can only presume liqueur. Two were even getting physical with a security guard trying to separate them.
> 
> On my second pass of the facilities main gate, there was no more noise to be heard, all that remained were a couple of seemingly inebriated people stumbling down the pavement of the rather busy dual carriage way, obviously on their way to catch a taxi on the nearby main arterial road. This was just after 17:00 this afternoon.
> 
> By the time I got home and until now there has not been a further sound to be heard.
> Now seeing that the noise ceased before I could confirm this establishment as being its source I can not make any direct accusation in this regard. I also find it very difficult to believe that an international retailer would in this day and age of corporate social responsibility allow such behavior and conduct. But then, the image of those rowdy people exiting the gates holding Lion Lager beer cans has somehow stuck in my mind.
> 
> Whatever the case, I will be avoiding this retailer in future. Not that they will notice, rite?
> 
> P.S. I am truly grateful of the support received from local law enforcement. I did direct them incorrectly and the feedback I received was truly professional. This was way more than we received previously when Kobus se Gat was torturing us.
> 
> So that was my Saturday...
> 
> Best Regards



@Raindance Clearly not the best of Saturdays, but it's good to hear something positive being said of law enforcement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Raindance Clearly not the best of Saturdays, but it's good to hear something positive being said of law enforcement.


There are very many good people in law enforcement. There is just only so much you can do with your hands tied behind your back. My local town has four huge sectors but last I heard only two working patrol vehicles...

True for most if not all parastatals I think.

This is getting me depressed and I need to lighten up. So enough said.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear about this @Raindance 
Dont know how you survived that cloub noise for so long
Noise like that in the evenings drives me nuts

Hope the peace and quiet continues

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

I can vouch for what @Raindance said,we live a few houses apart...and holy crap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok im going to vent a bit. So my kids loves fish. So once every 2 months i spoil them and take them to ocean basket. Can someone please explain to me why parents allow their 9-10 year old to sit the entire meal on their ipad/phone. Bloody hell u might as well stay at home and watch tv. Where are our youth going to end up when they cant even enjoy a meal with their family without staring at a damn phone. When me and the kids go out we sit and chat, make jokes and have a hell of a good time. I just dont understand it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spyro

I wanted to ask a question. Why are there no white Atties? Mods come in white. Why not Atties? Or have I just missed them all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I need to get something off my chest because it's truly getting me down, so much so that I've become ill with stress.

Two weeks ago, a woman posted on one of our Yzerfontein FB groups, the following, "Hey julle ek soek werk. Enige werk. Ek is 23 jaar oud en ek bly op Yzerfontein" (My translation: Hey you I'm looking for work. Any work. I'm 23 years old and I live in Yzerfontein". I commented "If you're looking for work you don't start off by saying "Hey julle". That's unprofessional."

Well, about 15 people replied in anger to my comment. Disagreeing with me is one thing, but their comments to me and about me were vicious, poisonous and filled with utter hatred. I let it go ... until one woman referred to me as a "*****". That's when I removed the entire post - and removed her from the group (I'm a moderator). I informed the Admin of the group of why I had removed her and told her that she (the woman whom I removed) can be glad that that's all that I'm doing, at present. I took a screenshot of her post in case I might need it in future.

Everything's done and dusted - or so I thought. Last week I went to a local place just outside Yzer for breakfast. I was sitting outside, no-one else was there, when a woman approached me and berated me, again, for what I'd said. She informed me that people in Yzer stick together; that they don't like what I said and don't like me. I told her I don't care whether they like me or not - they're not my friends. Many of my friends and people I know in Yzer agreed with what I'd said, but they didn't post their agreement on FB for professional reasons (they're all business owners here). She told me, "Get out! Get out of Yzer! You're not wanted here!". I like to pretend that I'm a real tough cookie, but actually it hurt like hell. (Some of you might have read my post about not being able to taste e-liquid when one is upset - it was on that day). She also told me that if I dare to say anything about this (our "conversation") on FB, she'd sue me. 

Everything's done and dusted - or so I thought, again. However, yesterday I was told by a friend of mine that this woman is now going around Yzerfontein stirring people up against me and that her purpose is to get me to leave. 
There's a little shopping centre where @Andre, Belinda and I had breakfast. I often used to go there at lunch-time and join the shop-owners for lunch. Now, it's difficult - the woman who told me to leave Yzer helps out at one of the shops there and she's been telling everyone there how mean and cruel I am and that she's decided (!!!) that I must leave Yzer. She even criticised a friend of mine, who owns the coffee shop where Andre and I had breakfast, for being friends with me, to which my dear friend replied, "What's it to you who I'm friends with??"

Yzer is a small place - there are only about 1,500 permanent residents (the rest of the houses are holiday homes), so you can imagine how personal this is. Yes, I was outspoken and unfortunately that is my way. As a friend of mine said, "When I want the truth you are the person I ask". Unfortunately this has backfired. I ws indeed outspoken in my comment to the person who was looking for a job, but I wasn't vicious - yet what is now being directed against me is vicious indeed. 

It hurts like hell to know that people hate me so much that they don't even want me in their town!! It's getting me down so much that I've become quite ill. On Saturday I had such a lovely morning. I fetched my repaired Twisp and then had brunch at a delightful little place on Eden on the Bay, where I could sit outside and vape. I felt happy ... until I drove back into Yzerfontein. And then I felt so sad and full of dread.

All of this sounds like high-school drama, doesn't it? I've read on the Internet about teenagers committing suicide because of things that were said about them on FB and I could never understand what the big deal. Now, I understand - and I'm a mature woman and I can't cope with it, so how can one expect teenagers to cope?

I really don't know how to handle the situation. One thing is for sure - I'm not leaving. I love my house here.
Another thing that is for sure, is that I will NEVER comment on FB again. In fact, I'm hardly doing anything on FB at all (other than entering competitions lol). I used to share posts about events in the surrounding areas and municipality notifications to the group - not anymore. I don't think these people are worth my time and data.

Thanks to my forum family who has given me the chance to talk about all of this.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Hooked said:


> I need to get something off my chest because it's truly getting me down, so much so that I've become ill with stress.
> 
> Two weeks ago, a woman posted on one of our Yzerfontein FB groups, the following, "Hey julle ek soek werk. Enige werk. Ek is 23 jaar oud en ek bly op Yzerfontein" (My translation: Hey you I'm looking for work. Any work. I'm 23 years old and I live in Yzerfontein". I commented "If you're looking for work you don't start off by saying "Hey julle". That's unprofessional."
> 
> Well, about 15 people replied in anger to my comment. Disagreeing with me is one thing, but their comments to me and about me were vicious, poisonous and filled with utter hatred. I let it go ... until one woman referred to me as a "*****". That's when I removed the entire post - and removed her from the group (I'm a moderator). I informed the Admin of the group of why I had removed her and told her that she (the woman whom I removed) can be glad that that's all that I'm doing, at present. I took a screenshot of her post in case I might need it in future.
> 
> Everything's done and dusted - or so I thought. Last week I went to a local place just outside Yzer for breakfast. I was sitting outside, no-one else was there, when a woman approached me and berated me, again, for what I'd said. She informed me that people in Yzer stick together; that they don't like what I said and don't like me. I told her I don't care whether they like me or not - they're not my friends. Many of my friends and people I know in Yzer agreed with what I'd said, but they didn't post their agreement on FB for professional reasons (they're all business owners here). She told me, "Get out! Get out of Yzer! You're not wanted here!". I like to pretend that I'm a real tough cookie, but actually it hurt like hell. (Some of you might have read my post about not being able to taste e-liquid when one is upset - it was on that day). She also told me that if I dare to say anything about this (our "conversation") on FB, she'd sue me.
> 
> Everything's done and dusted - or so I thought, again. However, yesterday I was told by a friend of mine that this woman is now going around Yzerfontein stirring people up against me and that her purpose is to get me to leave.
> There's a little shopping centre where @Andre, Belinda and I had breakfast. I often used to go there at lunch-time and join the shop-owners for lunch. Now, it's difficult - the woman who told me to leave Yzer helps out at one of the shops there and she's been telling everyone there how mean and cruel I am and that she's decided (!!!) that I must leave Yzer. She even criticised a friend of mine, who owns the coffee shop where Andre and I had breakfast, for being friends with me, to which my dear friend replied, "What's it to you who I'm friends with??"
> 
> Yzer is a small place - there are only about 1,500 permanent residents (the rest of the houses are holiday homes), so you can imagine how personal this is. Yes, I was outspoken and unfortunately that is my way. As a friend of mine said, "When I want the truth you are the person I ask". Unfortunately this has backfired. I ws indeed outspoken in my comment to the person who was looking for a job, but I wasn't vicious - yet what is now being directed against me is vicious indeed.
> 
> It hurts like hell to know that people hate me so much that they don't even want me in their town!! It's getting me down so much that I've become quite ill. On Saturday I had such a lovely morning. I fetched my repaired Twisp and then had brunch at a delightful little place on Eden on the Bay, where I could sit outside and vape. I felt happy ... until I drove back into Yzerfontein. And then I felt so sad and full of dread.
> 
> All of this sounds like high-school drama, doesn't it? I've read on the Internet about teenagers committing suicide because of things that were said about them on FB and I could never understand what the big deal. Now, I understand - and I'm a mature woman and I can't cope with it, so how can one expect teenagers to cope?
> 
> I really don't know how to handle the situation. One thing is for sure - I'm not leaving. I love my house here.
> Another thing that is for sure, is that I will NEVER comment on FB again. In fact, I'm hardly doing anything on FB at all (other than entering competitions lol). I used to share posts about events in the surrounding areas and municipality notifications to the group - not anymore. I don't think these people are worth my time and data.
> 
> Thanks to my forum family who has given me the chance to talk about all of this.


It always amazes me how some "adults" can behave in such a way!

That is really awful and in such a small community it's terrible that you now have to deal with it and live with it. I would say you need to try and not let her get the better of you. Let people make up their own minds, and soon they'll be telling her to STFU when she starts trying to stir.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Hooked , not a nice experience you have had. This is the only forum where I participate on, as in my eyes the people here are mature, and it is a give and take, people joke, but they take it as well.

Don't let 1 person spoil it for you, they are entitled to their opinions and can decide who to like or dislike and associate with, but you have the same right. Being straightforward can have its downside, but I always say and believe that the truth is the truth and stays that way, nothing can change that. Imho just keep on doing what you always did, it will bother them when they see that their rantings and threats have no impact on you, in other words, they are insignificant in your life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

@Hooked, maintaining the moral high ground may be easier said than done but is also exactly what this situation calls for. Do not change your behaviour towards anyone not even those that turn their back on you. People make up their own minds and if they notice your conduct contradicts the rumours being spread, it is not your reputation that will suffer. 

From what you stated it also seems obvious that there is more behind these actions than a simple fb comment. Every action has a proportional reaction and these events do not add up. You are a strong self sufficient intelligent person and that does intimidate some people. Fear often presents itself as hate or anger.

In any case, not your monkeys, not your circus. This to will pass.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 87hunter

@Hooked , I can semi relate to your story.
6 months into living in a new small also holiday area myself and my dad placed two youngsters under citizens arrest for poaching on our property, shooting under a spotlight without a permit and shooting with a rifle without the license holder being present.
Long story short, one guy gapped it and while we where searching for him the local authorities set up a roadblock and stopped another youngster under a different offense.
The next two weeks we fielded calls from 'concerned' fathers who threatened us with law suits for all sorts of differnt things.
We just stuck to our guns and carried on as usual.
The locals either supported us or despised us and at a time I actually worried about my safety.
End of the day it just makes life easier, you know who likes you and who not. It's kinda fizzled out and nobody gives a **** anymore and we all just moved on.
The readers digest version is: it sucks in the moment and you think the whole world hates you, reality is most people hear crap and just ignore it. The small people will believe the crap and in the long run everybody forgets about it.

Hold in there buddy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 87hunter

Sorry double post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

@Hooked , that lady clearly has to much time on her hands. Also if she comes at you again like that i would open up harassment charges. People like her need to be taught how to be civil and act appropriately, we are not in the stone age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Shame @Hooked, that is utter crap and so uncalled for, no-one wants, or deserves to, to be belittled and/or threatened!
What is the use of an opinion if you cannot voice it, especially if it is only meant well? 
I am also opinionated, but it breaks one's spirit and tends to make one a hard person in the end, and I would rather avoid such situations altogether.
I feel like that on this forum (albeit not as big a toughie as yours) as well as some sad sacks really cannot let things go and move on, so I have learned to spend my time, and share my experiences and knowledge elsewhere rather.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> Shame @Hooked, that is utter crap and so uncalled for, no-one wants, or deserves to, to be belittled and/or threatened!
> What is the use of an opinion if you cannot voice it, especially if it is only meant well?
> I am also opinionated, but it breaks one's spirit and tends to make one a hard person in the end, and I would rather avoid such situations altogether.
> I feel like that on this forum (albeit not as big a toughie as yours) as well as some sad sacks really cannot let things go and move on, so I have learned to spend my time, and share my experiences and knowledge elsewhere rather.


Couldn't agree with you more! Some people just want to kick up poop over nothing. And while you may feel the need to defend yourself or correct them, at the end of the day, nine time out of ten the same people stirring are the ones that don't want an explanation, they want an argument. If you don't stoke the fire, then it will fizzle out a lot faster @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> Shame @Hooked, that is utter crap and so uncalled for, no-one wants, or deserves to, to be belittled and/or threatened!
> What is the use of an opinion if you cannot voice it, especially if it is only meant well?
> I am also opinionated, but it breaks one's spirit and tends to make one a hard person in the end, and I would rather avoid such situations altogether.
> I feel like that on this forum (albeit not as big a toughie as yours) as well as some sad sacks really cannot let things go and move on, so I have learned to spend my time, and share my experiences and knowledge elsewhere rather.



@Caramia Oh I'm sorry if you've had any negative experiences on this forum. That is indeed a pity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> @Hooked, maintaining the moral high ground may be easier said than done but is also exactly what this situation calls for. Do not change your behaviour towards anyone not even those that turn their back on you. People make up their own minds and if they notice your conduct contradicts the rumours being spread, it is not your reputation that will suffer.
> 
> From what you stated it also seems obvious that there is more behind these actions than a simple fb comment. Every action has a proportional reaction and these events do not add up. You are a strong self sufficient intelligent person and that does intimidate some people. Fear often presents itself as hate or anger.
> 
> In any case, not your monkeys, not your circus. This to will pass.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Come to think of it, there IS "more behind these actions than a simple fb comment." The woman who is trying to get me out bakes doggy biscuits. Some time ago I bought a packet and *both* of my dogs threw up within an hour of eating a biscuit. I told her and she was rather annoyed and defensive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

So i wrote one of my CompTIA exams yesterday and passed by the skin of my teeth...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Raindance Come to think of it, there IS "more behind these actions than a simple fb comment." The woman who is trying to get me out bakes doggy biscuits. Some time ago I bought a packet and *both* of my dogs threw up within an hour of eating a biscuit. I told her and she was rather annoyed and defensive.


So there you have it. Her cooking is so bad not even the dogs will eat it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I need to get something off my chest because it's truly getting me down, so much so that I've become ill with stress.
> 
> Two weeks ago, a woman posted on one of our Yzerfontein FB groups, the following, "Hey julle ek soek werk. Enige werk. Ek is 23 jaar oud en ek bly op Yzerfontein" (My translation: Hey you I'm looking for work. Any work. I'm 23 years old and I live in Yzerfontein". I commented "If you're looking for work you don't start off by saying "Hey julle". That's unprofessional."
> 
> Well, about 15 people replied in anger to my comment. Disagreeing with me is one thing, but their comments to me and about me were vicious, poisonous and filled with utter hatred. I let it go ... until one woman referred to me as a "*****". That's when I removed the entire post - and removed her from the group (I'm a moderator). I informed the Admin of the group of why I had removed her and told her that she (the woman whom I removed) can be glad that that's all that I'm doing, at present. I took a screenshot of her post in case I might need it in future.
> 
> Everything's done and dusted - or so I thought. Last week I went to a local place just outside Yzer for breakfast. I was sitting outside, no-one else was there, when a woman approached me and berated me, again, for what I'd said. She informed me that people in Yzer stick together; that they don't like what I said and don't like me. I told her I don't care whether they like me or not - they're not my friends. Many of my friends and people I know in Yzer agreed with what I'd said, but they didn't post their agreement on FB for professional reasons (they're all business owners here). She told me, "Get out! Get out of Yzer! You're not wanted here!". I like to pretend that I'm a real tough cookie, but actually it hurt like hell. (Some of you might have read my post about not being able to taste e-liquid when one is upset - it was on that day). She also told me that if I dare to say anything about this (our "conversation") on FB, she'd sue me.
> 
> Everything's done and dusted - or so I thought, again. However, yesterday I was told by a friend of mine that this woman is now going around Yzerfontein stirring people up against me and that her purpose is to get me to leave.
> There's a little shopping centre where @Andre, Belinda and I had breakfast. I often used to go there at lunch-time and join the shop-owners for lunch. Now, it's difficult - the woman who told me to leave Yzer helps out at one of the shops there and she's been telling everyone there how mean and cruel I am and that she's decided (!!!) that I must leave Yzer. She even criticised a friend of mine, who owns the coffee shop where Andre and I had breakfast, for being friends with me, to which my dear friend replied, "What's it to you who I'm friends with??"
> 
> Yzer is a small place - there are only about 1,500 permanent residents (the rest of the houses are holiday homes), so you can imagine how personal this is. Yes, I was outspoken and unfortunately that is my way. As a friend of mine said, "When I want the truth you are the person I ask". Unfortunately this has backfired. I ws indeed outspoken in my comment to the person who was looking for a job, but I wasn't vicious - yet what is now being directed against me is vicious indeed.
> 
> It hurts like hell to know that people hate me so much that they don't even want me in their town!! It's getting me down so much that I've become quite ill. On Saturday I had such a lovely morning. I fetched my repaired Twisp and then had brunch at a delightful little place on Eden on the Bay, where I could sit outside and vape. I felt happy ... until I drove back into Yzerfontein. And then I felt so sad and full of dread.
> 
> All of this sounds like high-school drama, doesn't it? I've read on the Internet about teenagers committing suicide because of things that were said about them on FB and I could never understand what the big deal. Now, I understand - and I'm a mature woman and I can't cope with it, so how can one expect teenagers to cope?
> 
> I really don't know how to handle the situation. One thing is for sure - I'm not leaving. I love my house here.
> Another thing that is for sure, is that I will NEVER comment on FB again. In fact, I'm hardly doing anything on FB at all (other than entering competitions lol). I used to share posts about events in the surrounding areas and municipality notifications to the group - not anymore. I don't think these people are worth my time and data.
> 
> Thanks to my forum family who has given me the chance to talk about all of this.



@Hooked, am sorry to hear about this and how the one comment escalated to all of this.

I will say that from your involvement here on the forum I have found you to be polite, mature and kind. You always thank people for their advice and help. And you discuss topics with maturity and a good sense of humour. 

Its strange how you saying that woman shouldnt start her post with "Hey julle" leads to all this. To me you are right and it seems her post should have started with something more respectful. But perhaps the haters saw it differently. Maybe they saw it that you didnt support this woman asking for a job. Maybe if you explained better what your intentions were it would have turned out different. And i can only assume you had good intentions and were trying to help.

Dont worry about it, whats done is done. It should pass if you dont stoke it further.

The online world can be a strange place at times. Its all good when one is making positive comments. But one has to be very careful when making negative comments and/or posting criticisms. Sometimes despite our best intentions it all goes wrong.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> I feel like that on this forum (albeit not as big a toughie as yours) as well as some sad sacks really cannot let things go and move on, so I have learned to spend my time, and share my experiences and knowledge elsewhere rather.


Indeed our loss @Caramia.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

RainstormZA said:


> So i wrote one of my CompTIA exams yesterday and passed by the skin of my teeth...
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Congrats on the pass!!!

My father used to joke that any mark above the pass mark was a result of me being inefficient with my time.

I blame my mediocrity on him!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> So i wrote one of my CompTIA exams yesterday and passed by the skin of my teeth...
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Congrats @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> Congrats on the pass!!!
> 
> My father used to joke that any mark above the pass mark was a result of me being inefficient with my time.
> 
> I blame my mediocrity on him!


Hahahahaha thing is I'm better at practical stuff and the questions screwed me over...

Hopefully I'll do better with the software side

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Congrats @RainstormZA !


Thanks, i have 7 more to go... Hopefully I'll do better on the software side.. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Well done @RainstormZA A pass is a pass, whether by the skin of your teeth or not!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands

Is popular opinion the only opinion?

Hey guys, as a barber/hairdresser in a small/holiday town I am exposed to people from all walks of life, everything from the drug dependant homeless, free minded artists to self made millionaires

From a business perspective I need to be relatively thick skinned then it comes to clients views and opinions as it can effect my performance and the family business as a whole

The reality is that 9/10 clients dont give a shit about you, and thats perfectly ok, Im paid for my service/skill not my friendship

Its the 1/10 that are challenging, clients who become friends, largely because my "professional image" is not a mirror reflection of who I am (does that make sense?)

When asked personal questions regarding religion / politics / abortion ect. I fall out of my "zone" I can no longer concentrate on the task at hand, simply because I need to be careful of what I say as my opinion/view rarely align with the popular conservative opinion

Am I being over sensitive or does anyone share my position?

Love and peace

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Scissorhands said:


> Is popular opinion the only opinion?
> 
> Hey guys, as a barber/hairdresser in a small/holiday town I am exposed to people from all walks of life, everything from the drug dependant homeless, free minded artists to self made millionaires
> 
> From a business perspective I need to be relatively thick skinned then it comes to clients views and opinions as it can effect my performance and the family business as a whole
> 
> The reality is that 9/10 clients dont give a shit about you, and thats perfectly ok, Im paid for my service/skill not my friendship
> 
> Its the 1/10 that are challenging, clients who become friends, largely because my "professional image" is not a mirror reflection of who I am (does that make sense?)
> 
> When asked personal questions regarding religion / politics / abortion ect. I fall out of my "zone" I can no longer concentrate on the task at hand, simply because I need to be careful of what I say as my opinion/view rarely aligns with the popular conservative opinion
> 
> Am I being over sensitive or does anyone share my position?
> 
> Love and peace


I'm lucky that I don't have to be nice to anyone in my job (apart from my bosses, and I really push the envelope there). In my opinion, considering they're asking you at your work premises, unfortunately you're obliged to respond in a way that they want. Best thing to do is to tell them something along the lines of "I haven't given it much thought" or something along those lines and let them run with the conversation. You can never please everyone, and rather than go against what you might believe in, in this situation it is probably best to skirt the issue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Stosta said:


> I'm lucky that I don't have to be nice to anyone in my job (apart from my bosses, and I really push the envelope there). In my opinion, considering they're asking you at your work premises, unfortunately you're obliged to respond in a way that they want. Best thing to do is to tell them something along the lines of "I haven't given it much thought" or something along those lines and let them run with the conversation. You can never please everyone, and rather than go against what you might believe in, in this situation it is probably best to skirt the issue!



Thanks for the insight @Stosta 

During my student life I found metal heads and nature management students to be amongst the most "real" people out there

Best regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GregF

Scissorhands said:


> Is popular opinion the only opinion?
> 
> Hey guys, as a barber/hairdresser in a small/holiday town I am exposed to people from all walks of life, everything from the drug dependant homeless, free minded artists to self made millionaires
> 
> From a business perspective I need to be relatively thick skinned then it comes to clients views and opinions as it can effect my performance and the family business as a whole
> 
> The reality is that 9/10 clients dont give a shit about you, and thats perfectly ok, Im paid for my service/skill not my friendship
> 
> Its the 1/10 that are challenging, clients who become friends, largely because my "professional image" is not a mirror reflection of who I am (does that make sense?)
> 
> When asked personal questions regarding religion / politics / abortion ect. I fall out of my "zone" I can no longer concentrate on the task at hand, simply because I need to be careful of what I say as my opinion/view rarely align with the popular conservative opinion
> 
> Am I being over sensitive or does anyone share my position?
> 
> Love and peace


Stay away from Politics and Religion in any environment. It can only go wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Raindance

Scissorhands said:


> Is popular opinion the only opinion?
> 
> Hey guys, as a barber/hairdresser in a small/holiday town I am exposed to people from all walks of life, everything from the drug dependant homeless, free minded artists to self made millionaires
> 
> From a business perspective I need to be relatively thick skinned then it comes to clients views and opinions as it can effect my performance and the family business as a whole
> 
> The reality is that 9/10 clients dont give a shit about you, and thats perfectly ok, Im paid for my service/skill not my friendship
> 
> Its the 1/10 that are challenging, clients who become friends, largely because my "professional image" is not a mirror reflection of who I am (does that make sense?)
> 
> When asked personal questions regarding religion / politics / abortion ect. I fall out of my "zone" I can no longer concentrate on the task at hand, simply because I need to be careful of what I say as my opinion/view rarely align with the popular conservative opinion
> 
> Am I being over sensitive or does anyone share my position?
> 
> Love and peace



Best to steer clear or redirect such coversations. If need be make your dicomfort known siting not viewing it as professional behaviour in the work environment. Actually as you said it above should work just fine. Just leave out the last bit describing your views. If asked why its because each of your clients has his own views wnd opinions and you do not want to be seen favouring one above the other. It is the truth after all.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Scissorhands You asked, "Is popular opinion the only opinion?" Answer: Yes, when you're working with the public.

Since you rely on the public for your business you unfortunately can't express your opinions honestly - especially if they're out of sync with the majority. Unfortunately, the majority can't differentiate between your skill as a hairdresser and your personal views. If your views are quite different from theirs, they'll find another hairdresser. I can quite understand that you need to watch what you say. I also live in a small, conservative town, but I do not work with the public!

So, at work don your professional mask - and be yourself at home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Hooked said:


> @GregF You asked, "Is popular opinion the only opinion?" Answer: Yes, when you're working with the public.
> 
> Since you rely on the public for your business you unfortunately can't express your opinions honestly - especially if they're out of sync with the majority. Unfortunately, the majority can't differentiate between your skill as a hairdresser and your personal views. If your views are quite different from theirs, they'll find another hairdresser. I can quite understand that you need to watch what you say. I also live in a small, conservative town, but I do not work with the public!
> 
> So, at work don your professional mask - and be yourself at home.


I think you meant @Scissorhands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> So i wrote one of my CompTIA exams yesterday and passed by the skin of my teeth...
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Well done @RainstormZA



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

GregF said:


> I think you meant @Scissorhands



Apologies @GregF !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

GregF said:


> Stay away from Politics and Religion in any environment. It can only go wrong.



Society dictates that we do that, because most have not learned to respect differences. We don't have to agree on everything / just recognize and accept that we may be different. Everything in life is like vaping - different strokes for different folks. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## craigb

So exactly 1 year after making my worst decision ever that would turn my and my family's lives upside down , I'm sitting on the back stoep of my new place, vaping some lemon canoli, belly full of pizza, looking forward to a nice hot shower to slough off the results of the day's manual labour.

It may not be Clifton or Morningside , but I got a lease agreement saying its all mine to use and it's a crap load more than a large number of my country men & women have, for which i am eternally grateful, especially considering how close I came to losing everything .

Now go hug someone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked

craigb said:


> So exactly 1 year after making my worst decision ever that would turn my and my family's lives upside down , I'm sitting on the back stoep of my new place, vaping some lemon canoli, belly full of pizza, looking forward to a nice hot shower to slough off the results of the day's manual labour.
> 
> It may not be Clifton or Morningside , but I got a lease agreement saying its all mine to use and it's a crap load more than a large number of my country men & women have, for which i am eternally grateful, especially considering how close I came to losing everything .
> 
> Now go hug someone.



@craigb Good for you for turning your life around after whatever it was that happened . May you have many more happy days and happy vapes on your stoep!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

craigb said:


> So exactly 1 year after making my worst decision ever that would turn my and my family's lives upside down , I'm sitting on the back stoep of my new place, vaping some lemon canoli, belly full of pizza, looking forward to a nice hot shower to slough off the results of the day's manual labour.
> 
> It may not be Clifton or Morningside , but I got a lease agreement saying its all mine to use and it's a crap load more than a large number of my country men & women have, for which i am eternally grateful, especially considering how close I came to losing everything .
> 
> Now go hug someone.



Brother, if you think about it, if it were not for that darkness, you would not have appreciated the light as you do now. Something money can not buy.

Thanks for sharing your joy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> Brother, if you think about it, if it were not for that darkness, you would not have appreciated the light as you do now. Something money can not buy.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your joy.
> 
> Regards



Bud, you just paraphrased my inspiration song. 
" sometimes the darkness can show you the light"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

craigb said:


> So exactly 1 year after making my worst decision ever that would turn my and my family's lives upside down , I'm sitting on the back stoep of my new place, vaping some lemon canoli, belly full of pizza, looking forward to a nice hot shower to slough off the results of the day's manual labour.
> 
> It may not be Clifton or Morningside , but I got a lease agreement saying its all mine to use and it's a crap load more than a large number of my country men & women have, for which i am eternally grateful, especially considering how close I came to losing everything .
> 
> Now go hug someone.


Awesome @craigb We share you happiness.

Down here in the Cape, the showers are quick affairs nowadays!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> So exactly 1 year after making my worst decision ever that would turn my and my family's lives upside down , I'm sitting on the back stoep of my new place, vaping some lemon canoli, belly full of pizza, looking forward to a nice hot shower to slough off the results of the day's manual labour.
> 
> It may not be Clifton or Morningside , but I got a lease agreement saying its all mine to use and it's a crap load more than a large number of my country men & women have, for which i am eternally grateful, especially considering how close I came to losing everything .
> 
> Now go hug someone.


Congrats bud! May it bring you many happy memories. Nothing like a new house for a fresh change of mindset.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Scissorhands said:


> Is popular opinion the only opinion?
> 
> Hey guys, as a barber/hairdresser in a small/holiday town I am exposed to people from all walks of life, everything from the drug dependant homeless, free minded artists to self made millionaires
> 
> From a business perspective I need to be relatively thick skinned then it comes to clients views and opinions as it can effect my performance and the family business as a whole
> 
> The reality is that 9/10 clients dont give a shit about you, and thats perfectly ok, Im paid for my service/skill not my friendship
> 
> Its the 1/10 that are challenging, clients who become friends, largely because my "professional image" is not a mirror reflection of who I am (does that make sense?)
> 
> When asked personal questions regarding religion / politics / abortion ect. I fall out of my "zone" I can no longer concentrate on the task at hand, simply because I need to be careful of what I say as my opinion/view rarely align with the popular conservative opinion
> 
> Am I being over sensitive or does anyone share my position?
> 
> Love and peace



WORK IS WORK and the plebeians need to respect that, I see this far too often not just in a service provider sense but even within interactions between acquaintances, every body these days seems to think any one who talks to them is instantly their god damn friend and is owed some kind of deep personal commitment. I blame social media for helping to manufacture intimacy and I guess 90% of the average Joe's utilizes these apps and networks so they think it extends to real life. I personally would just beat them with a broom while screaming, 'HOW DO YOU LIKE ME NOW?'

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## AniDey

Lately something has been bothering me on social media. 

I am Afrikaans speaking, but read a lot of English books. Spelling mistakes bother me! Sometimes I have to read a sentence more than once to understand the meaning. Today I found the word SAMWAN in a post. It took me a while to decipher it as SOMEONE!
A following post asked what a Samwan is. And then the jeering started. A lot of people belittled the asker! Spelling police and what ever!
I believe the person in the original post is dyslexic, but what harm is there in clarifying it for others?

Is it really so bad to correct a spelling mistake? Isn’t it better to learn, rather than keep on making ignorant mistakes?

I find it terribly sad that people will rather fight than learn something. 
Is it a feeling of entitlement, or just no respect?

PS:
And I would like to link this to the ‘Hey julle’ post by @Hooked. 
Well meaning advice gets trashed most awfully, and so unnecessarily. 

Ai!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i am Afrikaans i cant spell it takes me 10 min to type a small post.
spell check helps sometimes, as you have to have same spelling right 
have no idea how i past grade 12 
i work with my hands so no need to write in my job but same writing is needed 
sorry if i miss spell things

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## AniDey

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am Afrikaans i cant spell it takes me 10 min to type a small post.
> spell check helps sometimes, as you have to have same spelling right
> have no idea how i past grade 12
> i work with my hands so no need to write in my job but same writing is needed
> sorry if i miss spell things


Does it bother you when people correct your spelling, @Moerse Rooikat ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I am Afrikaans but grew up with a grandfather who was still schooled in English, and he was a fanatic when it came to spelling in both languages. Although I will correct if asked, I accept that some people don't like or appreciate it. So most times I just decipher their hieroglyphics and move on with life, and this includes my sons.

Some are better at it than others, but I am not a teacher and don't assume that I have a right to correct them, but make a point never to belittle someone. I will clarify if it becomes a problem in getting a message over that is important, it's the right thing to do then. It's of no use trying to clarifyi something to people who are already ignorant, and engaging in behavior that is belittling, they would not appreciate it due to their narrow mindedness Some people can only spell in their home language and battle in another. Heck, even my kids sometimes stuff it up, they were English until school going age, and due to a move had to suddenly go to an Afrikaans school. And autocorrect is still going to get a lot of us into trouble, it does not always understand the context and we don't double check as we accept that a machine knows everything and rely on its judgement, which it doesn't have.

Moral of my story, accept that nothing is perfect, there is always someone better at something than what you are, ignore the grammar police but assist if needed and asked, and yes, I also sometimes cringe when I see spelling and grammar, help if asked to do so, respect others for who they are, never judge a book by its cover, judge people by their actions and values, realize that we are all human and that advice given in good faith is not always welcomed by all.

Einde van die preek, geniet Afrikaans en leef saam met die Engelse spelling wat nie altyd perfek is nie. 

I had to select every single word in the statement in Afrikaans as autocorrect could not interpret it. It now knows the words on my machine because it remembers it once used, but cannot write another sentence because of this, only the words.
RF

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

AniDey said:


> Does it bother you when people correct your spelling, @Moerse Rooikat ?


no my wife and kid do it every minute

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## AniDey

I can live with spelling mistakes. 
I don’t like it when people get angry at the spelling police. 
It’s like getting angry at a whistle blower. I mean, if you did something wrong, you are in the wrong, and you got found out. You should be angry at yourself!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

AniDey said:


> Lately something has been bothering me on social media.
> 
> I am Afrikaans speaking, but read a lot of English books. Spelling mistakes bother me! Sometimes I have to read a sentence more than once to understand the meaning. Today I found the word SAMWAN in a post. It took me a while to decipher it as SOMEONE!
> A following post asked what a Samwan is. And then the jeering started. A lot of people belittled the asker! Spelling police and what ever!
> I believe the person in the original post is dyslexic, but what harm is there in clarifying it for others?
> 
> Is it really so bad to correct a spelling mistake? Isn’t it better to learn, rather than keep on making ignorant mistakes?
> 
> I find it terribly sad that people will rather fight than learn something.
> Is it a feeling of entitlement, or just no respect?
> 
> PS:
> And I would like to link this to the ‘Hey julle’ post by @Hooked.
> Well meaning advice gets trashed most awfully, and so unnecessarily.
> 
> Ai!!



@AniDey I also can't stand it when a question is asked and others make fun of the person asking the question. But wait ... Karma finds a way to sort things out and then the last laugh will be on them! 

And as for you not understanding a post with spelling mistakes ... being Afrikaans isn't the cause. I'm English and I also have to figure out what is being said sometimes.

Thanks for your comment about my "Hey julle" post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am Afrikaans i cant spell it takes me 10 min to type a small post.
> spell check helps sometimes, as you have to have same spelling right
> have no idea how i past grade 12
> i work with my hands so no need to write in my job but same writing is needed
> sorry if i miss spell things



Don't worry @Moerse Rooikat" - my brother can't spell to save his life and, quite frankly, an automatic spell-check can sometimes lead to even worse e.g. you might have spelt a word as "their" instead of "there" but the spell-check wouldn't pick that up, because "their" is spelt correctly - it's just not the correct word for the context. 

If you ever need to do a long or important post on the forum, you're welcome to PM the draft to me - or PM me and I'll give you my email. I'll correct your draft and send it back to you. Even if it's not forum-related, I'd be happy to help you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> Don't worry @Moerse Rooikat" - my brother can't spell to save his life and, quite frankly, an automatic spell-check can sometimes lead to even worse e.g. you might have spelt a word as "their" instead of "there" but the spell-check wouldn't pick that up, because "their" is spelt correctly - it's just not the correct word for the context.
> 
> If you ever need to do a long or important post on the forum, you're welcome to PM the draft to me - or PM me and I'll give you my email. I'll correct your draft and send it back to you. Even if it's not forum-related, I'd be happy to help you.


thanks for the offer my wife do it for me wen she is around

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

AniDey said:


> Lately something has been bothering me on social media.
> 
> I am Afrikaans speaking, but read a lot of English books. Spelling mistakes bother me! Sometimes I have to read a sentence more than once to understand the meaning. Today I found the word SAMWAN in a post. It took me a while to decipher it as SOMEONE!
> A following post asked what a Samwan is. And then the jeering started. A lot of people belittled the asker! Spelling police and what ever!
> I believe the person in the original post is dyslexic, but what harm is there in clarifying it for others?
> 
> Is it really so bad to correct a spelling mistake? Isn’t it better to learn, rather than keep on making ignorant mistakes?
> 
> I find it terribly sad that people will rather fight than learn something.
> Is it a feeling of entitlement, or just no respect?
> 
> PS:
> And I would like to link this to the ‘Hey julle’ post by @Hooked.
> Well meaning advice gets trashed most awfully, and so unnecessarily.
> 
> Ai!!


If you correct people's spelling, you will become very unpopular very quickly, and you will have a full time job. If you have to do it, rather do it via PM. Not referring to you personally @AniDey, but in general.

I, for one, would not be angry if someone corrects my spelling mistakes, but many would imho.

Spelling mistakes do not bother me at all. As long as the message is understandable. If not, I will just pass it by. Unless it is important enough for me to take it up with the poster via PM.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Damn... I read through all of those and not a single spelling mistake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Carnival

AniDey said:


> Lately something has been bothering me on social media.
> 
> I am Afrikaans speaking, but read a lot of English books. Spelling mistakes bother me! Sometimes I have to read a sentence more than once to understand the meaning. Today I found the word SAMWAN in a post. It took me a while to decipher it as SOMEONE!
> A following post asked what a Samwan is. And then the jeering started. A lot of people belittled the asker! Spelling police and what ever!
> I believe the person in the original post is dyslexic, but what harm is there in clarifying it for others?
> 
> Is it really so bad to correct a spelling mistake? Isn’t it better to learn, rather than keep on making ignorant mistakes?
> 
> I find it terribly sad that people will rather fight than learn something.
> Is it a feeling of entitlement, or just no respect?
> 
> PS:
> And I would like to link this to the ‘Hey julle’ post by @Hooked.
> Well meaning advice gets trashed most awfully, and so unnecessarily.
> 
> Ai!!



I understand it can be frustrating for many, reading through a post (be it here or on social media or elsewhere) and there are spelling mistakes which may make it hard to decipher what a person is trying to say. For me, I agree with @Andre - as long as the message is understandable, I don't have a problem with it.

Commenting on what you said, "and then the jeering started"..

We all have our faults, and we all have our strengths and weaknesses. Some are brilliant at spelling, others not so much. I think what would be more appropriate, if you see a person that makes a spelling mistake(s) and you really feel you must say something, then try privately messaging them about it and perhaps the person will be more willing to take it without feeling insulted. I think it automatically becomes insulting for some, if a person is called out publicly for everyone else to see and then comment on. 

The internet can be a great source of learning of course, but it can also be a place that just tears others apart.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Stosta said:


> Damn... I read through all of those and not a single spelling mistake!


We try, we try!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Spelling mistakes I can deal with. Illegitimate words are something else though. Somehow I can not accept the inclination to legitimise the existence of any other form of English than the queen's English. Just because people to the north, south, east or west can not spell or pronounce words correctly does not warrant the creation of a new language in order to justify their lack of respect for their mother tongue. 

Then there is the use and acceptance of non words. Isn't is not a word. Do not use the word don't. I can not accept the use of can't or cannot. 

But at the end of the day all this proves is that I am full of crap, hopelessly clinging to the values of a bygone era where people stil communicated on topics of sufficient content to require the accurate use of language for the transfer of complex ideas.

Oh shucks, not only have I adopted my grandfather's appearance, now I am sounding like him too.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

if i cant spell a word i try to find one i can like
she is corihes (neskierig)
she is interested 
two different meanings but it works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

If spelling is what bothers you soo much, you should surely watch this video. Just to give you a background, this guy is a well known professional in his field.


must watch for @Raindance @Moerse Rooikat
I am eager to hear your comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

AniDey said:


> I am Afrikaans speaking, but read a lot of English books. Spelling mistakes bother me!



Bar a select few individuals who use their intellect evenly between trying to make the world a better place and exploiting the technology addicted sheep, the rest of the populace is becoming increasingly dumb, I wouldn't stress too much about grammar the world will end soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Feliks Karp said:


> Bar a select few individuals who use their intellect evenly between trying to make the world a better place and exploiting the technology addicted sheep, the rest of the populace is becoming increasingly dumb, I wouldn't stress too much about grammar the world will end soon.


Hahahahaha i have stopped mostly trying to correct spelling. Sometimes i just ask what they meant if i cant figure it out myself. 



Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Talking about spelling makes me think of my Mom. When I was in primary school she would make me learn 20 (I think) words a night and the following night she would test me. If I spelt just one word incorrectly, she'd say, "If you don't get that right tomorrow I'm going to box your ears!" - and she did, too!


----------



## Hooked

Talking about spelling again - and grammar. One would think that an English teacher would be the least tolerant, right? Wrong. I taught English in China and Oman and therefore I'm accustomed to spelling and grammatical errors - they're par for the course and it doesn't bother me in a social setting. 

However, it bothers me a great deal in a business or professional setting for example, when a company places an ad and there are spelling or grammatical errors. That's unacceptable. Likewise for the media e.g. newspapers. I often read the Daily Mail online, which is a British publication. Far from being the Queen's English, there are often mistakes - some of them rather funny!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> However, it bothers me a great deal in a business or professional setting for example, when a company places an ad and there are spelling or grammatical errors. That's unacceptable.



Most professionals (including politicians) are glued 24/7 to their phone screens; writing garbage on twitter or facebook - in between sending badly constructed pick up lines and pictures of their genitals on Tinder or Bumble. Seriously, stop expecting any kind of coherent behavior from humans, we've objectified and dehumanised each other (including ourselves) to the point where we've pretty much flushed our brains down the toilet.


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> Most professionals (including politicians) are glued 24/7 to their phone screens; writing garbage on twitter or facebook - in between sending badly constructed pick up lines and pictures of their genitals on Tinder or Bumble. Seriously, stop expecting any kind of coherent behavior from humans, we've objectified and dehumanised each other (including ourselves) to the point where we've pretty much flushed our brains down the toilet.


Bumble!? That's new. Tell me more?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> Bumble!? That's new. Tell me more?
> 
> Regards


Dating app, match match like tinder, but the women have to msg the man first and only have a 24 hr period in which to do so.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> Dating app, match match like tinder, but the women have to msg the man first and only have a 24 hr period in which to do so.


It's amazing how you know all this stuff... Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> It's amazing how you know all this stuff... Lol
> 
> Regards


Uncle @Feliks Karp takes no prisoners....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

now lets vyp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Spelling mistakes I can deal with. Illegitimate words are something else though. Somehow I can not accept the inclination to legitimise the existence of any other form of English than the queen's English. Just because people to the north, south, east or west can not spell or pronounce words correctly does not warrant the creation of a new language in order to justify their lack of respect for their mother tongue.
> 
> Then there is the use and acceptance of non words. Isn't is not a word. Do not use the word don't. I can not accept the use of can't or cannot.
> 
> But at the end of the day all this proves is that I am full of crap, hopelessly clinging to the values of a bygone era where people stil communicated on topics of sufficient content to require the accurate use of language for the transfer of complex ideas.
> 
> Oh shucks, not only have I adopted my grandfather's appearance, now I am sounding like him too.
> 
> Cheers



@Raindance There's no such thing as an "illegitimate" word. A word is a word. Language is a living thing, continually evolving. I'm not sure of what the criterion is for including a word in a dictionary - and don't have time now to Google it - but I know that if a word has entered the lexicon (vocab) a certain number of times it is considered to be a new word and is included in the next dictionary update. 

If language did not change with the times, we would still be speaking Old English from about 1000 BC or its successor, Middle English, which 'lasted' until about 1500. If we still spoke Middle English, this is what our language be:

"Whan that Aprill with his shoures soote
The droghte of March hath perced to the roote,
And bathed every veyne in swich licour
Of which vertu engendred is the flour;"
Prologue to The Canterbury Tales, Chaucer

Furthermore, there's no such thing as "non words". You are referring to abbreviations, such as the ones that I'm using now e.g. there's, I'm. There's a time and place for the acceptable use of abbreviations. They should *never* be used in any formal document e.g. a thesis; a business letter, but informally e.g. on the forum, they're acceptable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10

Raindance said:


> Spelling mistakes I can deal with. Illegitimate words are something else though. Somehow I can not accept the inclination to legitimise the existence of any other form of English than the queen's English. Just because people to the north, south, east or west can not spell or pronounce words correctly does not warrant the creation of a new language in order to justify their lack of respect for their mother tongue.
> 
> Then there is the use and acceptance of non words. Isn't is not a word. Do not use the word don't. I can not accept the use of can't or cannot.
> 
> But at the end of the day all this proves is that I am full of crap, hopelessly clinging to the values of a bygone era where people stil communicated on topics of sufficient content to require the accurate use of language for the transfer of complex ideas.
> 
> Oh shucks, not only have I adopted my grandfather's appearance, now I am sounding like him too.
> 
> Cheers



Im only 30 but i totally agree with you, I dont really care when people call me an old man for using full and correct english. Dont get me started on the mxit lingo...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Raindance There's no such thing as an "illegitimate" word. A word is a word. Language is a living thing, continually evolving. I'm not sure of what the criterion is for including a word in a dictionary - and don't have time now to Google it - but I know that if a word has entered the lexicon (vocab) a certain number of times it is considered to be a new word and is included in the next dictionary update.
> 
> If language did not change with the times, we would still be speaking Old English from about 1000 BC or its successor, Middle English, which 'lasted' until about 1500. If we still spoke Middle English, this is what our language be:
> 
> "Whan that Aprill with his shoures soote
> The droghte of March hath perced to the roote,
> And bathed every veyne in swich licour
> Of which vertu engendred is the flour;"
> Prologue to The Canterbury Tales, Chaucer
> 
> Furthermore, there's no such thing as "non words". You are referring to abbreviations, such as the ones that I'm using now e.g. there's, I'm. There's a time and place for the acceptable use of abbreviations. They should *never* be used in any formal document e.g. a thesis; a business letter, but informally e.g. on the forum, they're acceptable.



Hi @Hooked, You are right but that does not mean I have to like reality. Fact is that I do so enjoy dueling the windmills I encounter on my path.

In defense of this particular noble quest, languages did all evolve through time and that was perfect while mankind was also evolving. 

Regards

P.S. So hoping Chaucer's prediction comes true.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

jm10 said:


> Im only 30 but i totally agree with you, I dont really care when people call me an old man for using full and correct english. Dont get me started on the mxit lingo......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha dont get me started on that either. It drives me nuts

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Hi @Hooked, Y
> 
> P.S. So hoping Chaucer's prediction comes true.



Me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

This was amusing, really enjoyed it for some reason.
The worst culprits ironically, are the same people that spawned this language.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

What a cool thread. Why did I only discover it now? Because I live in a small town, mining town...and for some reason, even though I pay the same price as others in the city, I am not allowed to enjoy the same level of signal quality as them. Yes, it urks me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777

Eks oraait met die spelling, maar my grammar is besonders swak. Ek waardeer as mense my daarop wys, dan leer ek dalk iets...my go to response is altyd net: Jip, English is my 2nd language.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Also found this now. Think its because I never got to the bottom of the homepage. There goes my Sunday night...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> What a cool thread. Why did I only discover it now? Because I live in a small town, mining town...and for some reason, even though I pay the same price as others in the city, I am not allowed to enjoy the same level of signal quality as them. Yes, it urks me!



@Steyn777 I also live in a small town and we have many problems with internet and phone signals. My internet problems have been solved since I switched to Afrihost about 3 months ago. They're absolutely fantastic!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Adephi You're quite right - if one looks only at the Homepage one misses a lot. I find it's best to click on New Posts up at the top - it lists everything going back to Noah's Ark, if you wish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> @Adephi You're quite right - if one looks only at the Homepage one misses a lot. I find it's best to click on New Posts up at the top - it lists everything going back to Noah's Ark, if you wish.



I did not see that. Thanks for pointing it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> Eks oraait met die spelling, maar my grammar is besonders swak. Ek waardeer as mense my daarop wys, dan leer ek dalk iets...my go to response is altyd net: Jip, English is my 2nd language.



@Steyn777 I love your attitude and I feel the same way when I speak Afrikaans. Ek se altyd vir mense, "Jy moet vir my se as ek 'n fout maak, anders sal ek oor en oor dieselfde fout maak." And then I test them by deliberately making a mistake - and they say nothing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 I also live in a small town and we have many problems with internet and phone signals. My internet problems have been solved since I switched to Afrihost about 3 months ago. They're absolutely fantastic!!


That would definitely solve the problem...it's just, it annoys me that I have to spend extra money because of someone else's poor service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 I also live in a small town and we have many problems with internet and phone signals. My internet problems have been solved since I switched to Afrihost about 3 months ago. They're absolutely fantastic!!


That would definitely solve the problem...it's just, it annoys me that I have to spend extra money because of someone else's poor service.


Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 I love your attitude and I feel the same way when I speak Afrikaans. Ek se altyd vir mense, "Jy moet vir my se as ek 'n fout maak, anders sal ek oor en oor dieselfde fout maak." And then I test them by deliberately making a mistake - and they say nothing!


Don't be to hard on them, we are actually much more lenient with english folk when they speak afrikaans, because we know it's not your fault. While we were reading Shakespeare in school during our 2nd language classes, you guys read stuff like Kees die bobbejaan. So we can't expect you to speak Afrikaans at the same level we speak English.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Steyn777 said:


> That would definitely solve the problem...it's just, it annoys me that I have to spend extra money because of someone else's poor service.
> 
> Don't be to hard on them, we are actually much more lenient with english folk when they speak afrikaans, because we know it's not your fault. While we were reading Shakespeare in school during our 2nd language classes, you guys read stuff like Kees die bobbejaan. So we can't expect you to speak Afrikaans at the same level we speak English.



Ons het "Fiela se kind" gelees @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> That would definitely solve the problem...it's just, it annoys me that I have to spend extra money because of someone else's poor service.
> 
> Don't be to hard on them, we are actually much more lenient with english folk when they speak afrikaans, because we know it's not your fault. While we were reading Shakespeare in school during our 2nd language classes, you guys read stuff like Kees die bobbejaan. So we can't expect you to speak Afrikaans at the same level we speak English.



@Steyn777 Actually you're wrong - it was Trompie gaan skool toe.

I never thought about you guys having to study Shakespeare. Whew! That must have been really difficult. Even English-speaking people often find it difficult.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 I also live in a small town and we have many problems with internet and phone signals. My internet problems have been solved since I switched to Afrihost about 3 months ago. They're absolutely fantastic!!


That would definitely solve the problem...it's just, it annoys me that I have to spend extra money because of someone else's poor service.


Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 I love your attitude and I feel the same way when I speak Afrikaans. Ek se altyd vir mense, "Jy moet vir my se as ek 'n fout maak, anders sal ek oor en oor dieselfde fout maak." And then I test them by deliberately making a mistake - and they say nothing!


Don't be to hard on them, we are actually much more lenient with english folk when they speak afrikaans, because we know it's not your fault. While we were reading Shakespeare in school during our 2nd language classes, you guys read stuff like Kees die bobbejaan. So we can't expect you to speak Afrikaans at the same level we speak English.


Silver said:


> Ons het "Fiela se kind" gelees @Steyn777


@Silver ah, I remember something like that. Hehe, hated that book, then again, we read it before High School. 
How did the people in charge of stuff like this think? I mean no disrespect to Dalene Mathee, but vs Shakespeare?? That's like Mozart vs that cat that played keyboard.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Steyn777 said:


> That would definitely solve the problem...it's just, it annoys me that I have to spend extra money because of someone else's poor service.
> 
> Don't be to hard on them, we are actually much more lenient with english folk when they speak afrikaans, because we know it's not your fault. While we were reading Shakespeare in school during our 2nd language classes, you guys read stuff like Kees die bobbejaan. So we can't expect you to speak Afrikaans at the same level we speak English.
> 
> @Silver ah, I remember something like that. Hehe, hated that book, then again, we read it before High School.
> How did the people in charge of stuff like this think? I mean no disrespect to Dalene Mathee, but vs Shakespeare?? That's like Mozart vs that cat that played keyboard.



I found Dalene Matthee to be very good. Enjoyed that book a lot. But I hear you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

@Silver I also enjoy her, Kringe in 'n bos is still my all time favourite Afrikaans book.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

@Silver I also enjoy her, Kringe in 'n bos is still my all time favourite Afrikaans book.


----------



## Silver

Steyn777 said:


> @Silver I also enjoy her, Kringe in 'n bos is still my all time favourite Afrikaans book.



Yes definitely, how could I forget Kringe in 'n bos!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 Actually you're wrong - it was Trompie gaan skool toe.
> 
> I never thought about you guys having to study Shakespeare. Whew! That must have been really difficult. Even English-speaking people often find it difficult.


We started serious Shakespeare "The Tempest" in standard 7/Grade 9 (when my English was still very flaky), and every Shakespeare play from there on, right through Varsity in English 101 (first year requirement for BSc Town Planning), with the Norton Anthology of Poetry as an added "advantage" - how I managed to pass English 101 first time, was a miracle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Dalene Matthee was in her own class, I devoured all her books.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Willem Wikkelspies - Romeo and Juliet matric for English, we rented the movie about 5 times just to get an inclination of what was actually meant by tying it up with the pictures. "Wherefore art thou Romeo", "waar de hel is jy boet" was a firm favorite interpretation.
En a specials "treat" vir Afrikaans - Koning van Katoren in hoog Hollands, there was no end to the phsycological torture on that one, nobody understood it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Willem Wikkelspies - Romeo and Juliet matric for English, we rented the movie about 5 times just to get an inclination of what was actually meant by tying it up with the pictures. "Wherefore art thou Romeo", "waar de hel is jy boet" was a firm favorite interpretation.
> En a specials "treat" vir Afrikaans - Koning van Katoren in hoog Hollands, there was no end to the phsycological torture on that one, nobody understood it.


O yes, and "Die Son Struikel" - pure agony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> @Silver I also enjoy her, Kringe in 'n bos is still my all time favourite Afrikaans book.


By Dalene Mathee? 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777

@rainstorm Yes, awesome awesome book with a main character that will stay with you for ever. Saul Barnard. Wow, amazing how a good book can bring such memories 21 years later. Need to read it again and soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Steyn777 said:


> @rainstorm Yes, awesome awesome book with a main character that will stay with you for ever. Saul Barnard. Wow, amazing how a good book can bring such memories 21 years later. Need to read it again and soon.


@Steyn777 , I tend to read more English, but must maybe do a couple of Afrikaans ones again, and yes, I like the paper versions more. The smell of a book add to the pleasure. I think as a nation we do not read nearly enough!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

@rainstorm Yes, awesome awesome book with a main character that will stay with you forever. Saul Barnard. Wow, amazing how a good book can bring such memories 21 years later. Need to read it again and soon.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i cleaned out my gmail account and made same folders . now i cannot receive ecigssa notify emails. get in box emails but not following emails , mmm what did i do wrong not in spam folders


----------



## Steyn777

I also read english books exclusively, I'm a fantasy book nut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Oh and Die rebelie van Lafras Verwey, what a load of crap that was.


----------



## Steyn777

@roomfogger Waar de hel is jy boet, I laughed so hard at that now. Brilliant! ! Romea and Juliet was actually child's play compared to Macbeth. Bubble bubble, toil and trouble...wth?!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Steyn777 said:


> @roomfogger Waar de hel is jy boet, I laughed so hard at that now. Brilliant! ! Romea and Juliet was actually child's play compared to Macbeth. Bubble bubble, toil and trouble...wth?!!


Hulle weet nie hoe om te kook nie,  agree on R&J, I'm doing Macbeth this year apparently as it is Locust2's book for grade 12. Going to have to sharpen my quil and see if I am still able to help.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I loved Thief's Magic by Trudi Canavan... Need to get the other 3 books that go with them.

On another note, i wrote another CompTIA exam today and passed by the skin of my teeth

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> @roomfogger Waar de hel is jy boet, I laughed so hard at that now. Brilliant! ! Romea and Juliet was actually child's play compared to Macbeth. Bubble bubble, toil and trouble...wth?!!


Hahahahaha i did Macbeth in my last year of school

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> I loved Thief's Magic by Trudi Canavan... Need to get the other 3 books that go with them.
> 
> On another note, i wrote another CompTIA exam today and passed by the skin of my teeth
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Congratulations man, great news, 50 is a pass, 51 you overdid it on the study part. Just joking, good luck with the rest you still have to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

I love any book, except maybe biographies, my favorites are Lois Lamour, Matthew Reilly, David Baldadchi, Andy McNab, Jeffrey Archer, Ludlum, Wilbur Smith. Anything actually, if you have a book you can never be lonely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Dont remember which play it was from, but a phrase i will never forget, drummed into our skulls, " my heart laments that virtue cannot live without the teeth of emulation!" 
Or something along those lines...  

Still dont know what it means??? Anyone???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnival

Spongebob said:


> Dont remember which play it was from, but a phrase i will never forget, drummed into our skulls, " my heart laments that virtue cannot live without the teeth of emulation!"
> Or something along those lines...
> 
> Still dont know what it means??? Anyone???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Google to the rescue!

When I searched for “teeth of emulation meaning” this came up:



> He says, ''my heart laments that virtue cannot live / Out of the *teeth of emulation*,'' *meaning* he is sad that a virtuous man like Caesar cannot live without other people being jealous of him and plotting against him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Aaaah, thanx @Carnival  many moons mystery solved and yes now i remember julius ceasar 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Die afrikaanse ouens.....wie onthou die boek van Bart iemand een of aner mal ou wat met aartappels gepraat het en dan moes ons ontleed wat in sy kop aangegaan het?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA

Aaaah when i was a kid, i watched Liewe Heksie and Heidi in afrikaans 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Boet, I still have a Liewe Heksie lp stashed away! And Heidi was never to be missed, as was .Nils Holgerson and Brakanjan and the 3 musketeers.

Dam, think I'm giving my age away here, but it is such fond memories of childhood, like our first black and white Blaupunkt tv, and the hour test transmission.

Or the stories on Springbok Radio in the afternoons

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Spongebob said:


> Die afrikaanse ouens.....wie onthou die boek van Bart iemand een of aner mal ou wat met aartappels gepraat het en dan moes ons ontleed wat in sy kop aangegaan het?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


At Nel, seun van Bart Nel; en Die Son Struikel met Diederik Versveldt, het mos homselwers neergepletter in die rooigras - as point interest, we spoke to Dolf van Niekerk who wrote the book, and he was flabbergasted about the "naelstringmotief" and the "aartappel" connection, he said nothing was intended by him writing that, he "simply wrote the bloody book", but still we wrote a plethora of essays regarding that... "die son styg, struikel, kyk, en stryk aan..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ons het "Fiela se kind" gelees @Steyn777



Ons ook - baie geniet. Ek het die movie jare terug gesien en dit was ook goed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> I love any book, except maybe biographies, my favorites are Lois Lamour, *Matthew Reilly*, David Baldadchi, Andy McNab, Jeffrey Archer, Ludlum, Wilbur Smith. Anything actually, if you have a book you can never be lonely.


Ice Station was the most ridiculous amount of fun ever crammed into a single novel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> That would definitely solve the problem...it's just, it annoys me that I have to spend extra money because of someone else's poor service.
> 
> Don't be to hard on them, we are actually much more lenient with english folk when they speak afrikaans, because we know it's not your fault. While we were reading Shakespeare in school during our 2nd language classes, you guys read stuff like Kees die bobbejaan. So we can't expect you to speak Afrikaans at the same level we speak English.
> 
> @Silver ah, I remember something like that. Hehe, hated that book, then again, we read it before High School.
> How did the people in charge of stuff like this think? I mean no disrespect to Dalene Mathee, but vs Shakespeare?? That's like Mozart vs that cat that played keyboard.



@Steyn777 Which Afrikaans authors are equivalent to Shakespeare? Ah ... there's the rub! There is none, since Afrikaans is a new language. Perhaps Dutch authors of the same era as Shakespeare could be read. Dutch would be comprehensible to a point, though many words would need explanatory study notes - just as with Shakespeare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> We started serious Shakespeare "The Tempest" in standard 7/Grade 9 (when my English was still very flaky), and every Shakespeare play from there on, right through Varsity in English 101 (first year requirement for BSc Town Planning), with the Norton Anthology of Poetry as an added "advantage" - how I managed to pass English 101 first time, was a miracle.



@Caramia You said "when my English was still very flaky". What is your home language, if I may ask?

What on earth has English Literature got to do with a BSc Town Planning??

I loved the Norton Anthology of Poetry in English 101. By the time I'd completed my BA I hated it lol!


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Willem Wikkelspies - Romeo and Juliet matric for English, we rented the movie about 5 times just to get an inclination of what was actually meant by tying it up with the pictures. "Wherefore art thou Romeo", "waar de hel is jy boet" was a firm favorite interpretation.
> En a specials "treat" vir Afrikaans - Koning van Katoren in hoog Hollands, there was no end to the phsycological torture on that one, nobody understood it.



@Room Fogger I just love the "waar de hel is jy boet"! If Shakespearan plays could be rewritten in local lingo, in study notes, students wouldn't hate it as much, since they would understand the story. The story is still relevant to today. A college in one of the extremely bad areas of New York (I think) did this, focusing on the aspects of gang warfare (which the students in that area could relate to) and what happens when you fall in love with someone from another gang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> @Steyn777 , I tend to read more English, but must maybe do a couple of Afrikaans ones again, and yes, I like the paper versions more. The smell of a book add to the pleasure. I think as a nation we do not read nearly enough!



I also love reading and the smell of paper. I used to read every night. I still do - but the contents of the ecigssa forum! I really must get back into my book-reading...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> @roomfogger Waar de hel is jy boet, I laughed so hard at that now. Brilliant! ! Romea and Juliet was actually child's play compared to Macbeth. Bubble bubble, toil and trouble...wth?!!



Ah!!!! Macbeth is my favourite! Interesting that Lady Macbeth, who was the mastermind, ended up with OCD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i cleaned out my gmail account and made same folders . now i cannot receive ecigssa notify emails. get in box emails but not following emails , mmm what did i do wrong not in spam folders



@Moerse Rooikat What do you receive in your Inbox? What do you mean by "following" emails" Are you referring to "watched" threads?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Hulle weet nie hoe om te kook nie,  agree on R&J, I'm doing Macbeth this year apparently as it is Locust2's book for grade 12. Going to have to sharpen my quil and see if I am still able to help.



@Room Fogger lol at "Hulle weet nie hoe om te kook nie", or perhaps they were DIY vapers! The first recorded DIY in vaping history!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> @Caramia You said "when my English was still very flaky". What is your home language, if I may ask?
> 
> What on earth has English Literature got to do with a BSc Town Planning??
> 
> I loved the Norton Anthology of Poetry in English 101. By the time I'd completed my BA I hated it lol!


My home language is Afrikaans.

No idea, but had to have it with the first year Med students, all with chips on their shoulders
I still have the book here on the shelf, and after all these years I am still trying to "face my fears" by looking at it every day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> @Steyn777 , I tend to read more English, but must maybe do a couple of Afrikaans ones again, and yes, I like the paper versions more. The smell of a book add to the pleasure. I think as a nation we do not read nearly enough!



I've realised that Afrikaans people usually read English books. Why is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Well done on passing another exam @RainstormZA !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> My home language is Afrikaans.
> 
> No idea, but had to have it with the first year Med students, all with chips on their shoulders
> I still have the book here on the shelf, and after all these years I am still trying to "face my fears" by looking at it every day



@Caramia I thought perhaps you were Italian because of your forum name! 

lol about the Med students! I never knew they have to study English Lit. I understand that language ability is important whatever field you're in or are going to be in, but instead of Shakespeare they should rather have courses in practical English. I love Shakespeare and I love(d) poetry, but university students don't have the time to spend on something that is irrelevant to them.


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> I love any book, except maybe biographies, my favorites are Lois Lamour, Matthew Reilly, David Baldadchi, Andy McNab, Jeffrey Archer, Ludlum, Wilbur Smith. Anything actually, if you have a book you can never be lonely.



@Room Fogger I agree about the lonely part and, in addition, you can never be bored. I always take a book with me if I have a medical/dental appointment, because waiting drives me up the wall!! And there's nothing better than reading a book and having an Irish Coffee at a coffee bar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I've been reading all of the above with my coffee and first-vape-of-the-day (currently Merak Infusion - Eleanor (Irish Coffee) and what an interesting discussion! How on earth did we get on to Shakespeare? I don't even remember!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> I also love reading and the smell of paper. I used to read every night. I still do - but the contents of the ecigssa forum! I really must get back into my book-reading...


Save the planet, get an e-reader!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Andre said:


> Save the planet, get an e-reader!


Save your eyes! Invest in audiobooks 

Jokes aside, my schedule lately doesn't allow me nearly enough actual reading time. I've moved over to audiobooks in order to allow me to still consume content at a reasonable pace. A very enjoyable experience as long as you have a semi-proper narrator providing the content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

TheV said:


> Save your eyes! Invest in audiobooks
> 
> Jokes aside, my schedule lately doesn't allow me nearly enough actual reading time. I've moved over to audiobooks in order to allow me to still consume content at a reasonable pace. A very enjoyable experience as long as you have a semi-proper narrator providing the content.


But, does that not consume a lot more time? Probably only efficient if using traffic time, which is not a problem in Koringberg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

TheV said:


> Save your eyes! Invest in audiobooks
> 
> Jokes aside, my schedule lately doesn't allow me nearly enough actual reading time. I've moved over to audiobooks in order to allow me to still consume content at a reasonable pace. A very enjoyable experience as long as you have a semi-proper narrator providing the content.


Stephen Fry reading MYthos - his retelling of the Greek Myths and Legends. 15+ hours of Fry to get me through my "traffic" each day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Andre said:


> But, does that not consume a lot more time? Probably only efficient if using traffic time, which is not a problem in Koringberg.


It really depends hey. I listen when I'm driving, doing random admin at work, out for a run, when I'm mixing, doing any vape maintenance. I have a bunch of scenarios where I can actually manage to listen to audiobooks so it works out quite well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> It really depends hey. I listen when I'm driving, doing random admin at work, out for a run, when I'm mixing, doing any vape maintenance. I have a bunch of scenarios where I can actually manage to listen to audiobooks so it works out quite well.


I wouldn't mind this, but actually turning a page is part of the joy for me, like opening a present. But I can see some situations where that may be benificial, not easy to rewick while reading

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat What do you receive in your Inbox? What do you mean by "following" emails" Are you referring to "watched" threads?


yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

craigb said:


> Stephen Fry reading MYthos - his retelling of the Greek Myths and Legends. 15+ hours of Fry to get me through my "traffic" each day.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely have to check this one out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> I've realised that Afrikaans people usually read English books. Why is that?


I think the reason I read more English is due to the horrible afrikaans books I was exposed to in school. Except for Kringe in n bos, I can't remember a single afrikaans book by a South African author I actually enjoyed. Wait, there is another one I absolutely loved as a kid: Dwergplaneet!! I must actually buy that again so my son can enjoy it as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> @Caramia I thought perhaps you were Italian because of your forum name!
> 
> lol about the Med students! I never knew they have to study English Lit. I understand that language ability is important whatever field you're in or are going to be in, but instead of Shakespeare they should rather have courses in practical English. I love Shakespeare and I love(d) poetry, but university students don't have the time to spend on something that is irrelevant to them.


LOL, no, it was a nickname, either Caramia (ala Addams family) or Carmina (Burana) - I have been quite the dramatic party animal.
Meds students should LEARN to write rather... I cannot remember if I ever spoke to a doctor about Shakespeare or Poetry for that matter



Steyn777 said:


> I think the reason I read more English is due to the horrible afrikaans books I was exposed to in school. Except for Kringe in n bos, I can't remember a single afrikaans book by a South African author I actually enjoyed. Wait, there is another one I absolutely loved as a kid: Dwergplaneet!! I must actually buy that again so my son can enjoy it as well.


Well there are good writers like Ettiene van Heerden, Ettiene le Roux, Marita van der Vyver, Deon Weideman, Andre P Brink, etcetera.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger I just love the "waar de hel is jy boet"! If Shakespearan plays could be rewritten in local lingo, in study notes, students wouldn't hate it as much, since they would understand the story. The story is still relevant to today. A college in one of the extremely bad areas of New York (I think) did this, focusing on the aspects of gang warfare (which the students in that area could relate to) and what happens when you fall in love with someone from another gang.


West side story.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Steyn777 said:


> I think the reason I read more English is due to the horrible afrikaans books I was exposed to in school. Except for Kringe in n bos, I can't remember a single afrikaans book by a South African author I actually enjoyed. Wait, there is another one I absolutely loved as a kid: Dwergplaneet!! I must actually buy that again so my son can enjoy it as well.



Have you read Leon van nierop's books?
I only read English fantasy books specifically one author Brandon Sanderson can't put his books down.
My wife made me read adrenaline by Leon van nierop and I must say this was an excellent read.
I haven't had time to read lately and I must say it sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Maybe it's time to start looking at Afrikaans books for a change, I too have been too busy, but will have to make time for this as I cannot watch tv at this stage, too much movement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep

Just wanted to add some thoughts to the spelling thing. I am dyslexic and spell phonetically yet I had a distinction in Afrikaans and English matric and they are currently my main subjects I am self-conscious about my spelling and mind when people correct me although I would listen and take advice and try my utmost to not make the same mistake.
My wife is an Afrikaans teacher and a grammar Nazi of note. She actually laughs at some of the spelling mistakes I make but luckily she still spell checks everything I write in a formal manner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep

Sad thing I noticed since I started teaching. Kids don't read any more. This might be a generalization but I have noticed that it's to much effort for a child to just turn back in a text book and look for answers. My personal opinion is that the information age brought this about because everything is instantly available.

Now I sound like an old person complaining about kids these days lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Google has changed everything, they think they don't have to read @Friep , then adult life kicks in and they need to , but they never acquired the skill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So my 10 year old daughter is going to her first school dance tomorrow. Im stressing my freaking ass off. Think im going to sit outside the school with a shotgun and a pair of binoculars just to make sure no boy gets 10m from her. Look i trust my daughter with everything in me, but its all those bloody boys that worries me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> So my 10 year old daughter is going to her first school dance tomorrow. Im stressing my freaking ass off. Think im going to sit outside the school with a shotgun and a pair of binoculars just to make sure no boy gets 10m from her. Look i trust my daughter with everything in me, but its all those bloody boys that worries me


I only have two schlangs to worry about, you have to worry about the whole neighborhoods , but I think it is still too early for the shotgun, after 16 toy. For now you just sit and carve a cabanossi as if you're circumcising it, they will get the message.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Room Fogger said:


> I only have two schlangs to worry about, you have to worry about the whole neighborhoods , but I think it is still too early for the shotgun, after 16 toy. For now you just sit and carve a cabanossi as if you're circumcising it, they will get the message.


Wahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe it's time to start looking at Afrikaans books for a change, I too have been too busy, but will have to make time for this as I cannot watch tv at this stage, too much movement.



@Room Fogger Try sitting still then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Save the planet, get an e-reader!



I used to have one, but I never really liked it. It was convenient for flying, though.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Boet, I still have a Liewe Heksie lp stashed away! And Heidi was never to be missed, as was .Nils Holgerson and Brakanjan and the 3 musketeers.
> 
> Dam, think I'm giving my age away here, but it is such fond memories of childhood, like our first black and white Blaupunkt tv, and the hour test transmission.
> 
> Or the stories on Springbok Radio in the afternoons



@Room Fogger I remember the programmes in the evening: Squad Cars "They prowl the empty streets at night...", The Creaking Door (scary then but tame by today's standards), The Men from the Ministry, hmmm ... who can add to this list?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes



It sounds like you've added a filter to "skip the Inbox" for the alert emails from the forum, which means that that email will automatically go into the folder which you've chosen in the filter. It won't appear in your Inbox at all.


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> Just wanted to add some thoughts to the spelling thing. I am dyslexic and spell phonetically yet I had a distinction in Afrikaans and English matric and they are currently my main subjects I am self-conscious about my spelling and mind when people correct me although I would listen and take advice and try my utmost to not make the same mistake.
> My wife is an Afrikaans teacher and a grammar Nazi of note. She actually laughs at some of the spelling mistakes I make but luckily she still spell checks everything I write in a formal manner



@Friep Gosh well done on the distinctions!! 

Lucky for you your wife doesn't check your grammar too, otherwise you'd be in for a whipping due to a grammar mistake in your post above. Sinful! I mean, really sinful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> @Friep Gosh well done on the distinctions!!
> 
> Lucky for you your wife doesn't check your grammar too, otherwise you'd be in for a whipping due to a grammar mistake in your post above. Sinful! I mean, really sinful!


Lol she does check my grammar but not on the forum. Please excuse the mistakes I make. 
If at all posible please explain my mistake to me. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Friep said:


> Lol she does check my grammar but not on the forum. Please excuse the mistakes I make.
> If at all posible please explain my mistake to me. Thanks


You don't start a sentence with "Lol" ... 
I'm just kidding, this is a relaxed format.

I too appreciate my mistakes being pointed out in a respectable manner.
There is always room for improvement and the day you stop learning is the day you should stop living.

Being Afrikaans (home, school and upbringing) I tend to make a lot of mistakes (when it comes to English spelling and grammar) but I do try to better myself on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> Lol she does check my grammar but not on the forum. Please excuse the mistakes I make.
> If at all posible please explain my mistake to me. Thanks



@Friep Only a REAL MAN admits his mistakes - and only a SUPERMAN asks to have them explained. I humbly bow to you! 

The mistake, the heinous mistake, is the 11th Commandment: Thou shalt not split thy infinitives. 
You said, "I would listen and take advice and try my utmost *to not make* the same mistake."

It should be: not to make 

"to" must always be attached with an umbilical cord to its verb. There may not be another word in between. In your instance, the word "not" separated "to" and "make". 

Here's another example (oooh I'm having such fun now - I love grammar!)

Correct: We decided not to go.
Incorrect: We decided to not go.

Correct: Zuma tried not to step down.
Correct: Zuma tried to not step down.

Exercise
Which sentence is grammatically correct - No. 1 or No.2?

1. When vaping, try to not blow the vapour in someone's face.
2. When vaping, try not to blow the vapour in someone's face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> @Friep Only a REAL MAN admits his mistakes - and only a SUPERMAN asks to have them explained. I humbly bow to you!
> 
> The mistake, the heinous mistake, is the 11th Commandment: Thou shalt not split thy infinitives.
> You said, "I would listen and take advice and try my utmost *to not make* the same mistake."
> 
> It should be: not to make
> 
> "to" must always be attached with an umbilical cord to its verb. There may not be another word in between. In your instance, the word "not" separated "to" and "make".
> 
> Here's another example (oooh I'm having such fun now - I love grammar!)
> 
> Correct: We decided not to go.
> Incorrect: We decided to not go.
> 
> Correct: Zuma tried not to step down.
> Correct: Zuma tried to not step down.
> 
> Exercise
> Which sentence is grammatically correct - No. 1 or No.2?
> 
> 1. When vaping, try to not blow the vapour in someone's face.
> 2. When vaping, try not to blow the vapour in someone's face.


2 ek hoop
eng is mooilik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> 2 ek hoop
> eng is mooilik



Kom ons gee eers vir ou Friepie @Friep 'n kans, voordat ek se of jy reg is of verkeerd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> @Friep Only a REAL MAN admits his mistakes - and only a SUPERMAN asks to have them explained. I humbly bow to you!
> 
> The mistake, the heinous mistake, is the 11th Commandment: Thou shalt not split thy infinitives.
> You said, "I would listen and take advice and try my utmost *to not make* the same mistake."
> 
> 
> It should be: not to make
> 
> "to" must always be attached with an umbilical cord to its verb. There may not be another word in between. In your instance, the word "not" separated "to" and "make".
> 
> Here's another example (oooh I'm having such fun now - I love grammar!)
> 
> Correct: We decided not to go.
> Incorrect: We decided to not go.
> 
> Correct: Zuma tried not to step down.
> Correct: Zuma tried to not step down.
> 
> Exercise
> Which sentence is grammatically correct - No. 1 or No.2?
> 
> 1. When vaping, try to not blow the vapour in someone's face.
> 2. When vaping, try not to blow the vapour in someone's face.



Number 2 I think. 
You lost me with infinitives all ready. Thank you for the detailed explanation I will try not to make the same mistake again. 
Hopefully this will come in useful as I have three English subjects this semester.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> Number 2 I think.
> You lost me with infinitives all ready. Thank you for the detailed explanation I will try not to make the same mistake again.
> Hopefully this will come in useful as I have three English subjects this semester.



@Friep @Moerse Rooikat No. 2 is correct! Well done to both of you! 
Yes, I knew I'd lose you with infinitives, that's why I then spoke in "normal" English by using the umbilical cord.

Which English subjects do you have this semester?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> @Friep @Moerse Rooikat No. 2 is correct! Well done to both of you!
> Yes, I knew I'd lose you with infinitives, that's why I then spoke in "normal" English by using the umbilical cord.
> 
> Which English subjects do you have this semester?



I have the following subjects this semester:
Eng2601, Eng2602 and Eng2603 I do not have an idea what's going on in them yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

@Andre changed his profile picture, the forum seems a bit off balance as a result of it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> @Friep Only a REAL MAN admits his mistakes - and only a SUPERMAN asks to have them explained. I humbly bow to you!
> 
> The mistake, the heinous mistake, is the 11th Commandment: Thou shalt not split thy infinitives.
> You said, "I would listen and take advice and try my utmost *to not make* the same mistake."
> 
> It should be: not to make
> 
> "to" must always be attached with an umbilical cord to its verb. There may not be another word in between. In your instance, the word "not" separated "to" and "make".
> 
> Here's another example (oooh I'm having such fun now - I love grammar!)
> 
> Correct: We decided not to go.
> Incorrect: We decided to not go.
> 
> Correct: Zuma tried not to step down.
> Correct: Zuma tried to not step down.
> 
> Exercise
> Which sentence is grammatically correct - No. 1 or No.2?
> 
> 1. When vaping, try to not blow the vapour in someone's face.
> 2. When vaping, try not to blow the vapour in someone's face.


Brilliantly explained. We need a lesson at least once a week @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Friep said:


> Have you read Leon van nierop's books?
> I only read English fantasy books specifically one author Brandon Sanderson can't put his books down.
> My wife made me read adrenaline by Leon van nierop and I must say this was an excellent read.
> I haven't had time to read lately and I must say it sucks.


If you like fantasy, give Patrick Rothfuss a go. Awesome is not the word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Steyn777 said:


> If you like fantasy, give Patrick Rothfuss a go. Awesome is not the word.


Two words: Dan Brown.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Steyn777

Room Fogger said:


> Two words: Dan Brown.


Impossible to argue with that, he is brilliant! !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Room Fogger said:


> Two words: Dan Brown.



One epic writer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Steyn777 said:


> If you like fantasy, give Patrick Rothfuss a go. Awesome is not the word.


Thanks will give it a go quick Google search says it's right up my alley.

Robert Jordan is also on of my favourite authors but I need to reread his books got to book 9 of 13 it's been so long that i need to start over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Friep said:


> Thanks will give it a go quick Google search says it's right up my alley.
> 
> Robert Jordan is also on of my favourite authors but I need to reread his books got to book 9 of 13 it's been so long that i need to start over.


Just take your time with Patricks trilogy...we have been waiting for the last book for a very long time now and he has no intention to release it until he is 100% happy with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Decided to change my cover letter for a specific position and I was so impressed with it, I had to share it.

Morning,

Yesterday I applied for the position you advertised: Senior Warehouse Manager.
I could unfortunately not attach a cover letter so please allow me to just add some information and erase any doubt that I am the person you're looking for:

I managed Blue Ribbon bakkery in Aeroton's Warehouse for 6 years.
As you know bread is an FMCG product and my department was responsible for the effective storage, stock control and conversion losses and loading of 140 000 loaves per day, spread over 7 SKU's.
The warehouse runs 24/7, 3 shifts and believe it or not, I was in charge of exactly 54 employees. (This was added because the position advertised has 55 employees to be managed)
To add some jam to the toast, we managed a stock loss percentage of 0 for 5 years straight. I did not do this, my team did. I only empowered them with the correct training, and by creating an environment that promoted confidence in each and every position.
2 of the supervisor that reported directly to me was skilled and competent enough within a year to apply for promotion and I am proud to say they both are still warehouse managers at different blue ribbon bakeries.
I am sure you have received many CV's from different candidates and some of them might even have management degrees or 30 years more experience and I respect that. But let me ensure you, what I bring to the table, few others will have the abolity to compete. I do this by placing trust in my team, keeping responsibility where it should be and creating a safe space for everyone...my employees always know, no matter what happens, they can trust that I will do the fighting when fighting is required.
I know this is a very big opportunity and at a higher level than I'm used to, but my results speak for themselves, this is not arrogance, this took long hours, massive commitment and months of constant training.
It is because of my competitive nature that I know you've found the right person. 3 months and my department will be the flagship, the blue print, the standard to follow and ask for assistance.

I ask for the opportunity to be interviewed, so I can sell myself to your customer. In all honesty and I am proud to say this because I have worked more hours than anyone should, no Manager or Directory etc has ever had the need to question if they made the right choice in employing Derrick Steyn. 
I even come with a guarantee: If after the initial probation period, I have not convinced my superiors that I am an asset to this company, I will leave on my own accord, no questions asked.

Thanks for taking the time to read through this, I am aware that it's not really conventional.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So i despise cell phones. Hate them like the plaque. Unfortuantely as Im in IT, cell phones are an integral part of my job. So today for the 1st time in probably 10 years i forgot my phone at home and only realised when i parked at work. And i have to say, the freedom i felt just not having that piece of plastic in my pocket and not being on everyone's beck and call made me feel so free. Think i going to "forget" my phone more often. I long for the days when you could only be reached by post or land lines

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> So i despise cell phones. Hate them like the plaque. Unfortuantely as Im in IT, cell phones are an integral part of my job. So today for the 1st time in probably 10 years i forgot my phone at home and only realised when i parked at work. And i have to say, the freedom i felt just not having that piece of plastic in my pocket and not being on everyone's beck and call made me feel so free. Think i going to "forget" my phone more often. I long for the days when you could only be reached by post or land lines



@SmokeyJoe I learned a lot from my Dad and this was way before cellphones. Referring to the phone at home, he would say, "Just because the phone is ringing, doesn't mean I have to answer it." - and he wouldn't. I can't resist answering or reading Whatsapp msg, but when I really want the world to leave me alone I put the phone on silent. I guess in your line of work you can't do these kind of things though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Friep said:


> Sad thing I noticed since I started teaching. Kids don't read any more. This might be a generalization but I have noticed that it's to much effort for a child to just turn back in a text book and look for answers. My personal opinion is that the information age brought this about because everything is instantly available.
> 
> Now I sound like an old person complaining about kids these days lol


No sir you are 100percent right there.we were told in our last days of matrices that when you go into the real world there is always someone to help,thus they made the group learning thing and assessments instead of exams...this is the worst thing people can do to their children and yet they do it.they too scared to let them do something for themselves which in tern makes them not wanting to do anything.I'm one of the lucky ones.my child loves to read and he reads anything from newspapers to encyclopaedias

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked go on with your life in yzer.don't worry about people giving you a hard time.There will always be ignorance but let them indulge in their own.
If its friends you lost then they weren't really your friends.
If it was acquaintances they were never really acquaintances .
Either go to them and say sorry and stay away or just avoid them but still walk past them.
Either way with you out of the way they won't have anything else to do but look for faults within themselves and in their circles.
And that's when they will look for you again and you just greet and ignore them.
Don't even stress about it and don't change who you are.they would need to face you later but on your level not theirs

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

To everyone that's having a bad time...there always someone having a worst time.
To everyone who lost a shoe there's always someone who their feet.
To everyone who lost everything.pick yourself up and dust you off,your still breathing fix your situation.
Thank you and God bless

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

What happens when mielies get planted too close to a crop of glass gem corn? 

Result in image...






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Scrub hare up close
















Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Scrub hare up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Be vewy vewy quiet . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> What happens when mielies get planted too close to a crop of glass gem corn?
> 
> Result in image...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


I know very little about mielies, what am I looking at? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> I know very little about mielies, what am I looking at?
> 
> Regards


This is a glass gem corn cob







And a mielie cob






If they are planted next to each other, cross pollination happens.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stosta

RainstormZA said:


> Scrub hare up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Brrrrrigggghtttt eyeesssss! Burning like fire!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Brrrrrigggghtttt eyeesssss! Burning like fire!


Waars daai haas! (Knersus)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Waars daai haas! (Knersus)


En sy jagtande!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hablo no afrikaans 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

This morning driving to work, drivers window open on a crack to let the vapor out, a bee hit the T pillar and unbeknownst to me, settled on my shirt collar. Next intersection, look left, look right, WTF!!!. Got me in the neck right next to my windpipe. Pulled over, in peak traffic, to get to grips with what hit me.

I am not allergic to bee stings but the location had me worried. And there was considerable localized swelling, so after an hour at work I took off the the chemist, which referred me to the doctors next door.

One Cortisone injection and antihistamine tablet later I was back at work. Zombie'd out of my skull, still am. Will teach me to have breakfast before 10 in the morning.

Fortunately I was wearing clean underwear. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## jm10

Raindance said:


> This morning driving to work, drivers window open on a crack to let the vapor out, a bee hit the T pillar and unbeknownst to me, settled on my shirt collar. Next intersection, look left, look right, WTF!!!. Got me in the neck right next to my windpipe. Pulled over, in peak traffic, to get to grips with what hit me.
> 
> I am not allergic to bee stings but the location had me worried. And there was considerable localized swelling, so after an hour at work I took off the the chemist, which referred me to the doctors next door.
> 
> One Cortisone injection and antihistamine tablet later I was back at work. Zombie'd out of my skull, still am. Will teach me to have breakfast before 10 in the morning.
> 
> Fortunately I was wearing clean underwear.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance glad you ok dude

Try the below in future




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> This morning driving to work, drivers window open on a crack to let the vapor out, a bee hit the T pillar and unbeknownst to me, settled on my shirt collar. Next intersection, look left, look right, WTF!!!. Got me in the neck right next to my windpipe. Pulled over, in peak traffic, to get to grips with what hit me.
> 
> I am not allergic to bee stings but the location had me worried. And there was considerable localized swelling, so after an hour at work I took off the the chemist, which referred me to the doctors next door.
> 
> One Cortisone injection and antihistamine tablet later I was back at work. Zombie'd out of my skull, still am. Will teach me to have breakfast before 10 in the morning.
> 
> Fortunately I was wearing clean underwear.
> 
> Regards


Not to be nasty, But rather you than me, i would have needed clean underwear for starters, and maybe should look at having my Epipen or andrenaline ampoules replaced,  ER24battle in traffic due to yellow lane hogs and I have about 10 minutes for them to start drip for my trip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Not to be nasty, But rather you than me, i would have needed clean underwear for starters, and maybe should look at having my Epipen or andrenaline ampoules replaced,  ER24battle in traffic due to yellow lane hogs and I have about 10 minutes for them to start drip for my trip.


Brother, rather be ready than sorry. Stock up on emergency treatment stuff and replace regularly. "Could have", "should have" and "would have" do not change the present.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Brother, rather be ready than sorry. Stock up on emergency treatment stuff and replace regularly. "Could have", "should have" and "would have" do not change the present.
> 
> Regards


Agree, I checked and I am good until 20 March, so order will be going in nhext week.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> This morning driving to work, drivers window open on a crack to let the vapor out, a bee hit the T pillar and unbeknownst to me, settled on my shirt collar. Next intersection, look left, look right, WTF!!!. Got me in the neck right next to my windpipe. Pulled over, in peak traffic, to get to grips with what hit me.
> 
> I am not allergic to bee stings but the location had me worried. And there was considerable localized swelling, so after an hour at work I took off the the chemist, which referred me to the doctors next door.
> 
> One Cortisone injection and antihistamine tablet later I was back at work. Zombie'd out of my skull, still am. Will teach me to have breakfast before 10 in the morning.
> 
> Fortunately I was wearing clean underwear.
> 
> Regards


Ouch! Happened to me a couple years back, right down my shirt, it stung my back. I was living in Gardenvale AH back then and was driving to meet up with my parents. My mother had to take the stinger out - can't remember it being that bad because it burned like hell. Just surprised that I didn't crash the car lol

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Ouch! Happened to me a couple years back, right down my shirt, it stung my back. I was living in Gardenvale AH back then and was driving to meet up with my parents. My mother had to take the stinger out - can't remember it being that bad because it burned like hell. Just surprised that I didn't crash the car lol
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


My problem came about after being attacked by a swarm of bees, they took over 90 stingers just out of my face, and about the same out of my neck. That excludes my body as I was mowing the lawn without a shirt. Took me 2 min to doctor as it was a block away and couldn't talk when I got there, lucky for me her Gardner was attacked the previous weekend so she knew immediately. Drip, cortisone, epenephedrine and 2 days in hospital. They reacon that if I was under 16 and under 80 kg I would not have made the dr's rooms even. Paid off to be 6'1 and a 100 kgs that time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> My problem came about after being attacked by a swarm of bees, they took over 90 stingers just out of my face, and about the same out of my neck. That excludes my body as I was mowing the lawn without a shirt. Took me 2 min to doctor as it was a block away and couldn't talk when I got there, lucky for me her Gardner was attacked the previous weekend so she knew immediately. Drip, cortisone, epenephedrine and 2 days in hospital. They reacon that if I was under 16 and under 80 kg I would not have made the dr's rooms even. Paid off to be 6'1 and a 100 kgs that time!


That's bad. You were very lucky.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> My problem came about after being attacked by a swarm of bees, they took over 90 stingers just out of my face, and about the same out of my neck. That excludes my body as I was mowing the lawn without a shirt. Took me 2 min to doctor as it was a block away and couldn't talk when I got there, lucky for me her Gardner was attacked the previous weekend so she knew immediately. Drip, cortisone, epenephedrine and 2 days in hospital. They reacon that if I was under 16 and under 80 kg I would not have made the dr's rooms even. Paid off to be 6'1 and a 100 kgs that time!


Damn, you had luck on your side! Must have been a taste of hell.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

@Andre , like the new signature phrase: "I'm getting to the age...."

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> This is a glass gem corn cob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a mielie cob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are planted next to each other, cross pollination happens.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Nooooo you're pulling our legs, surely? How could a mielie possibly look like the top pic? That pic looks like the result of a beading workshop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Nooooo you're pulling our legs, surely? How could a mielie possibly look like the top pic? That pic looks like the result of a beading workshop!


Noooooo I'm serious! I found two mixed colour mielies when they were supposed to be white.

Glass gem corn has been preserved for many generations by the American Indians. A friend in Cape town has grown them and it's not a lie. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Noooooo I'm serious! I found two mixed colour mielies when they were supposed to be white.
> 
> Glass gem corn has been preserved for many generations by the American Indians. A friend in Cape town has grown them and it's not a lie.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Much like "heirloom" mielies, but this is prettier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> Much like "heirloom" mielies, but this is prettier.


That's correct...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA @Caramia This is quite fascinating. Are those multi-coloured mealies edible? I've certainly never seen them anywhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA @Caramia This is quite fascinating. Are those multi-coloured mealies edible? I've certainly never seen them anywhere!


I ate a few - very much like the corn you buy in shops. They are smaller though.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Do they make you crap rainbows?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Do they make you crap rainbows?


Hahahahahaha very funny 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Hope @Hooked is alright, have not seen or heard from her since Friday...???

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> Hope @Hooked is alright, have not seen or heard from her since Friday...???
> 
> Regards





Hooked said:


> @Silver I completely forgot about this thread of yours when I started my Coffee Research thread. I'm so sorry. Howcome you haven't said anything? Usually you're quick to pick up things like this and merge the threads. Falling asleep on the job - not good! You need some coffee!!



Saturday, just before midday... So about 31 hours. Not in front of he PC to cyber stalk in more detail, but seems like a reasonable offline break.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

craigb said:


> Saturday, just before midday... So about 31 hours. Not in front of he PC to cyber stalk in more detail, but seems like a reasonable offline break.


Not to worry, she's safe and just posted.

Kids these day's you know. Just run off and disappear for the weekend without telling anyone. So irresponsible! LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

A work colleague, a dear friend, and a father figure passed away this morning. No one here knew him, but he was my pillar when i went through hard times, an ear when i needed a friend and a shoulder when i needed to cry. I will never forget you my dear friend and i will cherish all the advice you provided me. Rest is peace Danie.

Reactions: Like 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Thanks so much for your concern @Raindance - that's very sweet of you.  I'm fine - @Andre and his wife Belinda invited me to overnight on Saturday at their place in Koringberg. Andre made some good juice for me - especially his Irish Coffee. WoW!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

craigb said:


> Saturday, just before midday... So about 31 hours. Not in front of he PC to cyber stalk in more detail, but seems like a reasonable offline break.



@Raindance @craigb This is very touching that people care enough to comment when they haven't seen me on the forum, but it's also very funny and it shows just how much I AM on the forum. It's almost like a Missing Vaper's case - when was the last time that she was seen on the forum. Where is she now? Better investigate - could be a case of vapenap for a ransom of 50 bottles of juice!

Love you all for it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Not to worry, she's safe and just posted.
> 
> Kids these day's you know. Just run off and disappear for the weekend without telling anyone. So irresponsible! LOL
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> My problem came about after being attacked by a swarm of bees, they took over 90 stingers just out of my face, and about the same out of my neck. That excludes my body as I was mowing the lawn without a shirt. Took me 2 min to doctor as it was a block away and couldn't talk when I got there, lucky for me her Gardner was attacked the previous weekend so she knew immediately. Drip, cortisone, epenephedrine and 2 days in hospital. They reacon that if I was under 16 and under 80 kg I would not have made the dr's rooms even. Paid off to be 6'1 and a 100 kgs that time!



Crikey! That's no joke to be attacked by a swarm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> This morning driving to work, drivers window open on a crack to let the vapor out, a bee hit the T pillar and unbeknownst to me, settled on my shirt collar. Next intersection, look left, look right, WTF!!!. Got me in the neck right next to my windpipe. Pulled over, in peak traffic, to get to grips with what hit me.
> 
> I am not allergic to bee stings but the location had me worried. And there was considerable localized swelling, so after an hour at work I took off the the chemist, which referred me to the doctors next door.
> 
> One Cortisone injection and antihistamine tablet later I was back at work. Zombie'd out of my skull, still am. Will teach me to have breakfast before 10 in the morning.
> 
> Fortunately I was wearing clean underwear.
> 
> Regards



Lucky that you're it wasn't worse - and that you were wearing clean underwear lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

I'm sorry for your loss @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Sorry for your loss @SmokeyJoe , a confidant and "brother "!like that is not easy to find and keep, for lack of a better word. You will be in my thaughts. Lost mine August 2016, things have not been the same again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Got new air filters for my car and I was surprised to see hardly any carbon deposits on it !! Back in Mumbai-India when ever I changed my vehicles air filter it used to be Pitch black because of carbon buildup and had a oily touch. 
I think most of you may not be surprised or understand why I am posting this. But trust me when I tell this to my friends back in India they will be absolutely astonished . 
Just want to say this city is awesome and air quality is terrific !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

At 5:30am, I am sure this is the same hare that visited me the other morning at 4:30am






Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

This is the one in our garden 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This is the one in our garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Looks like he has been sampling some serious Nigerian contraband!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Looks like he has been sampling some serious Nigerian contraband!



There is no such thing as contraband here - for the necessary "administration" fee anything can be certified as legal 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Got new air filters for my car and I was surprised to see hardly any carbon deposits on it !! Back in Mumbai-India when ever I changed my vehicles air filter it used to be Pitch black because of carbon buildup and had a oily touch.
> I think most of you may not be surprised or understand why I am posting this. But trust me when I tell this to my friends back in India they will be absolutely astonished .
> Just want to say this city is awesome and air quality is terrific !!


never changed mine waist of time for us here.
i would not even know where to look for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Oh sure... You're all on holiday so you aren't posting on the forum! But some of us schmucks are stuck at work with nothing to do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Oh sure... You're all on holiday so you aren't posting on the forum! But some of us schmucks are stuck at work with nothing to do!








Would it make you feel better to know I'm actually off until Monday?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Would it make you feel better to know I'm actually off until Monday?


Hahahaha!

Now I have "Cry me a River" stuck in my head, thanks for that!

Hmmm... I see we're missing a **** rating on this forum...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Now I have "Cry me a River" stuck in my head, thanks for that!
> 
> Hmmm... I see we're missing a **** rating on this forum...


You see, at least you have something to do now 

Always happy to help! Have a fantastic day 






> Now it's your turn, to cry
> 
> Cry me a river

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> You see, at least you have something to do now
> 
> Always happy to help! Have a fantastic day


Thanks @TheV ! What a great guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

This morning...









Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

RainstormZA said:


> This morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


Epic way to start the day @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> Epic way to start the day @RainstormZA !


Yeah, as I didn't sleep again - insomnia. The mist and dew was fresh n crispy. Now it's bloody hot! 

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Oh sure... You're all on holiday so you aren't posting on the forum! But some of us schmucks are stuck at work with nothing to do!


You're not alone @Stosta. Just came home from work to smell the last embers of everybody else's braai fires.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> Oh sure... You're all on holiday so you aren't posting on the forum! But some of us schmucks are stuck at work with nothing to do!


Lol did filing for a company from 4:30 then fed hens and collect eggs plus water plants and help my mom as it's suspected she may have broken a rib or two

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Would it make you feel better to know I'm actually off until Monday?



Not that lucky, but I sneaked off work with my wife to have a Shoprite snacks picnic at home







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Genosmate

Today I just don't know what to vape,I'm confused

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## TheV

Genosmate said:


> Today I just don't know what to vape,I'm confused
> View attachment 126744


That poor Bx9!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Somebody hand @Genosmate A crack pipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Sitting in the car waiting for my wife who is at work and she just called to say she will take another half an hour to come, this sucks. Already been sitting in the car for one hour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Sitting in the car waiting for my wife who is at work and she just called to say she will take another half an hour to come, this sucks. Already been sitting in the car for one hour.


Close all the widows and see if you can hotbox your car. Check her reaction when she eventually shows up.
Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I need to step out of the car I think

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I need to step out of the car I think
> View attachment 126758


Have fun wiping down the inside of all the windows before you drive off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not that lucky, but I sneaked off work with my wife to have a Shoprite snacks picnic at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Bud, if you have a wife that you can share such moments with, then you are DAMN lucky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bud, if you have a wife that you can share such moments with, then you are DAMN lucky



I would like to believe that it has nothing to do with luck 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> This morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell



this Netherealms of Hell looks like a nice place ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> this Netherealms of Hell looks like a nice place ?


Lol. It's quite harsh in the winter with recorded temp of up to -17*C

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stillwaters

RainstormZA said:


> Lol. It's quite harsh in the winter with recorded temp of up to -17*C
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


Can confirm that. Did my National Service in Ladysmith, not too far from Mooi River. Gets cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Not cool.

Had a couple teeth sorted and one tooth pulled.

Now when I vape, I can't taste anything as my face is still numb and I had to quickly learn to vape with numb lips 

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## HapticSimian

RainstormZA said:


> Not cool.
> 
> Had a couple teeth sorted and one tooth pulled.
> 
> Now when I vape, I can't taste anything as my face is still numb and I had to quickly learn to vape with numb lips
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell



Hopefully you're taking wide, wide open direct-to-lung drags. Had a wisdom out in August & got taught all the horrors around what's called 'dry socket' by my butche... erm... surgeon. Substantial risk with smoking and, because it's caused by negative pressure, MTL vaping. Scared me off stinkies for 5 days which, thinking back, actually sparked the interest in vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

HapticSimian said:


> Hopefully you're taking wide, wide open direct-to-lung drags. Had a wisdom out in August & got taught all the horrors around what's called 'dry socket' by my butche... erm... surgeon. Substantial risk with smoking and, because it's caused by negative pressure, MTL vaping. Scared me off stinkies for 5 days which, thinking back, actually sparked the interest in vaping.


Haha yes, I'm a Dl Vaper so all good. Funny enough, this is a good dentist - I don't feel much pain after the numbness wore off.

Just feels like I got punched lol.

On another note, I caught a snake. Pics to follow
















Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

RainstormZA said:


> Haha yes, I'm a Dl Vaper so all good. Funny enough, this is a good dentist - I don't feel much pain after the numbness wore off.
> 
> Just feels like I got punched lol.
> 
> On another note, I caught a snake. Pics to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


Red-lipped Herald?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> Red-lipped Herald?


Yep, very small one. So cute

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> Red-lipped Herald?


More like an any colour NOPE

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> More like an any colour NOPE


Hahahahahaha this is nothing compared to dealing with rhinkals and moz spitting cobras.

I still have the skin of a green spotted bush snake that used to visit me everyday. It shed it's skin and left it on my windowsill - about 5m long. Used to sit in my chair in the sun like a king lol

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha this is nothing compared to dealing with rhinkals and moz spitting cobras.
> 
> I still have the skin of a green spotted bush snake that used to visit me everyday. It shed it's skin and left it on my windowsill - about 5m long. Used to sit in my chair in the sun like a king lol
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell






Back on topic.... Driving through the mielie and game farms in the mornings is becoming really beautiful with the mist creeping in. 

Drove past 2 kids the other morning presumably waiting for school transport. With the sun staying lower in the mornings the cars are throwing nice long shadows, and these 2 were jumping over every shadow as it drove past. Was lolling all day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> More like an any colour NOPE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

I tried to place an order for a replacement batter door for my Cartel160 a few minutes ago on the cartel Mods Website (US) but had issues with paypall, I dont have an account and then something went wrong on the credit card payment side So I could not complete the order BUT I still got a notification from my bank that the money has been deducted!

I Sent a mail to them and am waiting (and hoping) for a reply. Worst case might be I just lost about R200
This is why I dont like to order outside of our borders, Well apart from BLCK, I dont even order online outside of my City or province

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> I tried to place an order for a replacement batter door for my Cartel160 a few minutes ago on the cartel Mods Website (US) but had issues with paypall, I dont have an account and then something went wrong on the credit card payment side So I could not complete the order BUT I still got a notification from my bank that the money has been deducted!
> 
> I Sent a mail to them and am waiting (and hoping) for a reply. Worst case might be I just lost about R200
> This is why I dont like to order outside of our borders, Well apart from BLCK, I dont even order online outside of my City or province



Yeah I get the same issue with payfast - drives me nuts...

I buy a lot of stuff online and only do eft. One time I was forced to do a credit card and I don't even own one. I had to give my mom the cash and she paid with her card...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb

We spent the day out yesterday visiting various family members for HRH's birthday. Got home about 21h00. While I'm sitting at the desk getting some 'home at last' comfort vaping in, HRH goes into the kitchen to put the kettle on for some relaxing evening tea.

She hears a weird sound outside. Now we have a problem in this place with stray cats, so we've made a mixture of water and lavender essential oils to try and dissuade them from returning. When she opened the back door, one of the strays was right there mewling away, so out of habit she picked up the bottle and sprayed it a few times. The cat started dragging itself away.

Reread the previous sentence ... I said dragging because it's back legs weren't working at all. 

Now I'm not the biggest fan of cats, and if this thing had been able to drag its ass out of my space I would have not given it another thought. But it couldn't. I went to try open the back gate (we have a long pot with lavender and rosemary covering it to try and stop these pests coming in) .moved the pot but couldn't open the gate because this cat was in the way. This is when I made my mistake, I scratched the cat behind the ear. 

Golden rule with me and cats, once I've scratched it behind the ear, we are buddies for life. HRH brought out a box lined with towels and a spare towel for me to hoist it into the box to try and avoid causing more damage to what we assumed was a spinal injury. While I was doing the transfer she called the local SPCA emergency line. I carried kitty in through the kitchen while she was on the phone and I notice movement by its tail. Maggots! A writhing, bubbling mass of maggots.

I ended up scratching the cats head and sides in the lounge until the lady from the SPCA arrives, it kept nudging my hand where it want to be scratched. Such soft, clean fur that I just cannot believe it was an actual stray/feral but had no collar or tag. 

SPCA lady arrives, impressively quickly - talk about dedication She snaps a few pictures, then tries to take a closer look. Uh-uh, too gruesome to describe further. The only thing she says is she's definitely going to have to put it down. This situation has been developing over a couple of days, at least.

How the cat got into our area is completely baffling as we have put stuff in place to make it difficult for them and at the very least they have to jump with great precision to make it. Lying just outside our back gate, in an otherwise spotless alley accessible by residents only (9 units) is a stompie. WTF? Not saying it is related, but in my general opinion people suck, so I'm not saying it's unrelated either.

Tl;dr
Tried to rescue cat, cat was host to many other lifeforms (100s/1000s maybe) good hearted animal people helped out and will make sure it is euthanized humanely. Me upset because "Lynx" and I bonded over some ear scratching.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

craigb said:


> We spent the day out yesterday visiting various family members for HRH's birthday. Got home about 21h00. While I'm sitting at the desk getting some 'home at last' comfort vaping in, HRH goes into the kitchen to put the kettle on for some relaxing evening tea.
> 
> She hears a weird sound outside. Now we have a problem in this place with stray cats, so we've made a mixture of water and lavender essential oils to try and dissuade them from returning. When she opened the back door, one of the strays was right there mewling away, so out of habit she picked up the bottle and sprayed it a few times. The cat started dragging itself away.
> 
> Reread the previous sentence ... I said dragging because it's back legs weren't working at all.
> 
> Now I'm not the biggest fan of cats, and if this thing had been able to drag its ass out of my space I would have not given it another thought. But it couldn't. I went to try open the back gate (we have a long pot with lavender and rosemary covering it to try and stop these pests coming in) .moved the pot but couldn't open the gate because this cat was in the way. This is when I made my mistake, I scratched the cat behind the ear.
> 
> Golden rule with me and cats, once I've scratched it behind the ear, we are buddies for life. HRH brought out a box lined with towels and a spare towel for me to hoist it into the box to try and avoid causing more damage to what we assumed was a spinal injury. While I was doing the transfer she called the local SPCA emergency line. I carried kitty in through the kitchen while she was on the phone and I notice movement by its tail. Maggots! A writhing, bubbling mass of maggots.
> 
> I ended up scratching the cats head and sides in the lounge until the lady from the SPCA arrives, it kept nudging my hand where it want to be scratched. Such soft, clean fur that I just cannot believe it was an actual stray/feral but had no collar or tag.
> 
> SPCA lady arrives, impressively quickly - talk about dedication She snaps a few pictures, then tries to take a closer look. Uh-uh, too gruesome to describe further. The only thing she says is she's definitely going to have to put it down. This situation has been developing over a couple of days, at least.
> 
> How the cat got into our area is completely baffling as we have put stuff in place to make it difficult for them and at the very least they have to jump with great precision to make it. Lying just outside our back gate, in an otherwise spotless alley accessible by residents only (9 units) is a stompie. WTF? Not saying it is related, but in my general opinion people suck, so I'm not saying it's unrelated either.
> 
> Tl;dr
> Tried to rescue cat, cat was host to many other lifeforms (100s/1000s maybe) good hearted animal people helped out and will make sure it is euthanized humanely. Me upset because "Lynx" and I bonded over some ear scratching.



Whew so sad. But bless you for taking the cat in and giving it some comfort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Cut my thumb last night. Cut from the tip of the finger to about halfway down the nail. The result is that using my Reo's is currently impossible. 


Fortunatly the Coppervapes are ambidextrous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Cut my thumb last night. Cut from the tip of the finger to about halfway down the nail. The result is that using my Reo's is currently impossible.
> View attachment 127658
> 
> Fortunatly the Coppervapes are ambidextrous.



Ah, so you think you're a cut above the rest, do you?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Ah, so you think you're a cut above the rest, do you?


Hahaha! Actually feeling stupid for cutting myself. Ag well, could have, should have, would have does not change the present.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Just got an sms from FNB and my mom confirmed it... Ugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

RainstormZA said:


> Just got an sms from FNB and my mom confirmed it... Ugh.


Bestmed is also not hiking their medical aid fees up

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

the company i work for is changing our shifts. no more weekend night shift. but now my shift rate gous down by 18%.
am going to need a new job or a saterday job. any vape shop need a exsta hand on saterdays?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> the company i work for is changing our shifts. no more weekend night shift. but now my shift rate gous down by 18%.
> am going to need a new job or a saterday job. any vape shop need a exsta hand on saterdays?



Try Juicy Joes - they're in your area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Was looking forward to a nice long weekend. Went to Spar on Saturday and while trying to hide my phone from the tsotsies around me it fell out of my hand and the whole LCD is buggerd. Scratched around the house looking for a spare phone and each one of them I want to through so far away that not even CSI would find them. Finally got one that works. Insurance is deciding on what to do since I live in the boendoes. Only repair shop in this boendoes is a Paki that charges R2500  
So no more vape purchases for me for the next few months. O and to end the weekend off my website server got moved without me knowing so at 8:00 this morning all 10 of my clients phoned: Why is my email not working!!

Feel like jumping in the sea and swimming to the closest island with no reception. Havent felt so depro in a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Braki said:


> Was looking forward to a nice long weekend. Went to Spar on Saturday and while trying to hide my phone from the tsotsies around me it fell out of my hand and the whole LCD is buggerd. Scratched around the house looking for a spare phone and each one of them I want to through so far away that not even CSI would find them. Finally got one that works. Insurance is deciding on what to do since I live in the boendoes. Only repair shop in this boendoes is a Paki that charges R2500
> So no more vape purchases for me for the next few months. O and to end the weekend off my website server got moved without me knowing so at 8:00 this morning all 10 of my clients phoned: Why is my email not working!!
> 
> Feel like jumping in the sea and swimming to the closest island with no reception. Havent felt so depro in a while.



Ag shame that sucks... Hope you come right with the cellphone soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Braki said:


> Was looking forward to a nice long weekend. Went to Spar on Saturday and while trying to hide my phone from the tsotsies around me it fell out of my hand and the whole LCD is buggerd. Scratched around the house looking for a spare phone and each one of them I want to through so far away that not even CSI would find them. Finally got one that works. Insurance is deciding on what to do since I live in the boendoes. Only repair shop in this boendoes is a Paki that charges R2500
> So no more vape purchases for me for the next few months. O and to end the weekend off my website server got moved without me knowing so at 8:00 this morning all 10 of my clients phoned: Why is my email not working!!
> 
> Feel like jumping in the sea and swimming to the closest island with no reception. Havent felt so depro in a while.


good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Getting hold of Vendors.... UUUURGGGHHH !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Braki said:


> Was looking forward to a nice long weekend. Went to Spar on Saturday and while trying to hide my phone from the tsotsies around me it fell out of my hand and the whole LCD is buggerd. Scratched around the house looking for a spare phone and each one of them I want to through so far away that not even CSI would find them. Finally got one that works. Insurance is deciding on what to do since I live in the boendoes. Only repair shop in this boendoes is a Paki that charges R2500
> So no more vape purchases for me for the next few months. O and to end the weekend off my website server got moved without me knowing so at 8:00 this morning all 10 of my clients phoned: Why is my email not working!!
> 
> Feel like jumping in the sea and swimming to the closest island with no reception. Havent felt so depro in a while.



Sorry to hear @Braki - hope everything settles back to normal soon 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> Was looking forward to a nice long weekend. Went to Spar on Saturday and while trying to hide my phone from the tsotsies around me it fell out of my hand and the whole LCD is buggerd. Scratched around the house looking for a spare phone and each one of them I want to through so far away that not even CSI would find them. Finally got one that works. Insurance is deciding on what to do since I live in the boendoes. Only repair shop in this boendoes is a Paki that charges R2500
> So no more vape purchases for me for the next few months. O and to end the weekend off my website server got moved without me knowing so at 8:00 this morning all 10 of my clients phoned: Why is my email not working!!
> 
> Feel like jumping in the sea and swimming to the closest island with no reception. Havent felt so depro in a while.



Oh how awful @Braki - and of course everything happens at once i.e. the phone and the server. But remember ... I'm still PIFing the Joyetech Cuboid Pro to you ... if you still want it? Will Whatsapp you about arrangements- maybe this weekend, it's just a bit chaotic here at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> Oh how awful @Braki - and of course everything happens at once i.e. the phone and the server. But remember ... I'm still PIFing the Joyetech Cuboid Pro to you ... if you still want it? Will Whatsapp you about arrangements- maybe this weekend, it's just a bit chaotic here at the moment.


and were is my pif @Hooked maybe after u win jet another competition

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> and were is my pif @Hooked maybe after u win jet another competition



@Moerse Rooikat and where is my coffee juice that you promised to make for me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Braki said:


> Was looking forward to a nice long weekend. Went to Spar on Saturday and while trying to hide my phone from the tsotsies around me it fell out of my hand and the whole LCD is buggerd. Scratched around the house looking for a spare phone and each one of them I want to through so far away that not even CSI would find them. Finally got one that works. Insurance is deciding on what to do since I live in the boendoes. Only repair shop in this boendoes is a Paki that charges R2500
> So no more vape purchases for me for the next few months. O and to end the weekend off my website server got moved without me knowing so at 8:00 this morning all 10 of my clients phoned: Why is my email not working!!
> 
> Feel like jumping in the sea and swimming to the closest island with no reception. Havent felt so depro in a while.


Hi @Braki , sorry to hear of your not so perfect Easter weekend! Hope your phone gets sorted soon, and your server troubles disappear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat and where is my coffee juice that you promised to make for me?


i vaped it sorry can make same more

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i vaped it sorry can make same more



@Moerse Rooikat It must be good then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hahahahahaha busted @Moerse Rooikat

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat It must be good then!


cant remember must make it again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Moerse Rooikat said:


> cant remember must make it again



Looking forward to the sample that you are going to offer so graciously to include with my order - just think - your fame can reach all the way to Nigeria 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Looking forward to the sample that you are going to offer so graciously to include with my order - just think - your fame can reach all the way to Nigeria
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


o i shall start mixing
need bottles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Moerse Rooikat said:


> o i shall start mixing
> need bottles



O Thank you kind sir - such a nice gesture 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> o i shall start mixing
> need bottles



@Moerse Rooikat Not having bottles is no excuse - I have plenty! Just tell me how many you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Moerse Rooikat This will teach you not to make promises at a braai @Braki's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat Not having bottles is no excuse - I have plenty! Just tell me how many you need.



Speaking of this - how many people recycle their bottles? 

I would be happy to pay for shipping even if it means less plastic on the landfills and keeping the ocean clean

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb

RainstormZA said:


> Speaking of this - how many people recycle their bottles?
> 
> I would be happy to pay for shipping even if it means less plastic on the landfills and keeping the ocean clean


I have a whole bunch of brand new 10ml bottles i am probably never going to use, lying around gathering dust...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> I have a whole bunch of brand new 10ml bottles i am probably never going to use, lying around gathering dust...



10ml is quite small for heavy chain vapers like me - I think some would benefit from using them as tester bottles. I use 60ml and 30ml bottles for adding to my tank. I also have moved to 500ml / 1L bottles for larger mixes to steep in. I still have 2 x 1L bottles sitting on the shelf, empty. 

Plus I also recycle coke bottles - always have a use for them here and we donate the rest to Singakwenza, an education foundation, that uses a variety of plastic to teach little kids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

RainstormZA said:


> Plus I also recycle coke bottles



They make the best seed starters - testing out some jalapeno seeds in a coke bottle to see if I can get them started indoors over winter. Also planning on planting some garlic in coke bottles soon (just waiting for the cloves to root in water first)

Bought the 10mls with the intention of using them as testers, but 10ml is a) a mission to mix in b) not enough to get a good enough idea of the 'iffy' mixes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> They make the best seed starters - testing out some jalapeno seeds in a coke bottle to see if I can get them started indoors over winter. Also planning on planting some garlic in coke bottles soon (just waiting for the cloves to root in water first)



Ah yes they do. Where I live, we have flies all year and I make fly traps. 

I made watering "cans" out of them too for seedlings. We also use them with fitted sprayers as well.

My papa taught me how to create makeshift wind spinners to scare off pests in the garden.

The use of them is endless...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Speaking of this - how many people recycle their bottles?
> 
> I would be happy to pay for shipping even if it means less plastic on the landfills and keeping the ocean clean



@RainstormZA I have quite a few bottles, which I've kept for adjusting some commercial juice. Also, I want to decant some of my 60ml juice into two bottles. It's quite difficult to get the tops off the plastic ones, isn't it? I'm re-organising all my vape stuff and when I've done so I'll let you know if I have bottles to give away. I wonder if it's worth it for you to pay for courier fees though? Do you need them for DIY?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA I have quite a few bottles, which I've kept for adjusting some commercial juice. Also, I want to decant some of my 60ml juice into two bottles. It's quite difficult to get the tops off the plastic ones, isn't it? I'm re-organising all my vape stuff and when I've done so I'll let you know if I have bottles to give away. I wonder if it's worth it for you to pay for courier fees though? Do you need them for DIY?


Not really , larger mixes go into a 500ml/1L bottles. I use a 60ml bottle to add juice to my tank and refill when needed. 

I just lost one bottle - it split in the middle and had to throw it away, considering I got it just before December - it's seen a lot of use.

I'm just curious to how many of us DIYers actually recycle bottles from vendors after we finish the commercial juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

RainstormZA said:


> I'm just curious to how many of us DIYers actually recycle bottles from vendors after we finish the commercial juices


I struggle to reuse my own bottles after finishing a DIY mix, unless it's the same recipe going in... something I need to work much harder on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> I struggle to reuse my own bottles after finishing a DIY mix, unless it's the same recipe going in... something I need to work much harder on.


Yeah I tend to stick to the same bottles until they break...

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

RainstormZA said:


> Not really , larger mixes go into a 500ml/1L bottles. I use a 60ml bottle to add juice to my tank and refill when needed.
> 
> I just lost one bottle - it split in the middle and had to throw it away, considering I got it just before December - it's seen a lot of use.
> 
> I'm just curious to how many of us DIYers actually recycle bottles from vendors after we finish the commercial juices



I have a friend that drops his commercial bottels with me mainly 50ml Opus bottles. I keep them for use and basically reuse every bottle get...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> Not really , larger mixes go into a 500ml/1L bottles. I use a 60ml bottle to add juice to my tank and refill when needed.
> 
> I just lost one bottle - it split in the middle and had to throw it away, considering I got it just before December - it's seen a lot of use.
> 
> I'm just curious to how many of us DIYers actually recycle bottles from vendors after we finish the commercial juices



Overnight soak in lightly soapy water to get any leftover flavour and stickers off. Leave it for the day on the kitchen counter and at night they are ready to mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Adephi said:


> Overnight soak in lightly soapy water to get any leftover flavour and stickers off. Leave it for the day on the kitchen counter and at night they are ready to mix.



This is pretty much how I do it as well with all my reusable juice bottles - my motto: waste not, want not. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Tip: If the bottle had a strong flavour in it e.g. those pink, musk sweeties, which I will NEVER buy again, add a few drops of white vinegar to the bottle and fill with water. Stand overnight. Rinse well the next morning. Vinegar will remove the previous flavour and if the bottle is rinsed well, it won't impart its own flavour.

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 3


----------



## Stosta

As I was saying... Monitor lizards in my warehouse. You can tell they're inside pretty easily by the screams and site of the staff jumping out of whatever exit they can find. 




Sorry for the grainy pic, my re-sizer sometimes does this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> As I was saying... Monitor lizards in my warehouse. You can tell they're inside pretty easily by the screams and site of the staff jumping out of whatever exit they can find.
> 
> View attachment 128031
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic, my re-sizer sometimes does this.


@Stosta posting selfies to the wrong thread again ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> @Stosta posting selfies to the wrong thread again ?


My tail isn't nearly that spotty!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> As I was saying... Monitor lizards in my warehouse. You can tell they're inside pretty easily by the screams and site of the staff jumping out of whatever exit they can find.
> 
> View attachment 128031
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic, my re-sizer sometimes does this.



Gross! I should give you a Dislike for this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I found the lizzards cousin @Stosta

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I found the lizzards cousin @Stosta
> View attachment 128037


That is epic!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Overnight soak in lightly soapy water to get any leftover flavour and stickers off. Leave it for the day on the kitchen counter and at night they are ready to mix.





RenaldoRheeder said:


> This is pretty much how I do it as well with all my reusable juice bottles - my motto: waste not, want not.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone





Hooked said:


> Tip: If the bottle had a strong flavour in it e.g. those pink, musk sweeties, which I will NEVER buy again, add a few drops of white vinegar to the bottle and fill with water. Stand overnight. Rinse well the next morning. Vinegar will remove the previous flavour and if the bottle is rinsed well, it won't impart its own flavour.



Thanks for this advice guys, especially the vinigar one. I have a bunch of 50 and 100 ml concentrate bottles I was wondering how to get clean.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> I found the lizzards cousin @Stosta
> View attachment 128037



@Christos GROSS!!!!!!!!!!! You deserve not only a Dislike, but to be banned for this!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Christos GROSS!!!!!!!!!!! You deserve not only a Dislike, but to be banned for this!


I think it's beautiful. 
Nature doing what nature does....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Wish I could shed my skin like that and have a new identity. Tbh, had to watch the clip a few times to figure out what was happening, really beautiful

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Having a fully refined and developed palate makes one fussy in the ejuice dept.

Now I remember why I make diy instead of commercial juices. Out of 14 bottles, I've liked only 5 juices...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Tip: If the bottle had a strong flavour in it e.g. those pink, musk sweeties, which I will NEVER buy again, add a few drops of white vinegar to the bottle and fill with water. Stand overnight. Rinse well the next morning. Vinegar will remove the previous flavour and if the bottle is rinsed well, it won't impart its own flavour.



Yeah pretty much - also soak in cold water, not hot as the heat will transfer the flavour to the bottle for a good while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Speaking of this - how many people recycle their bottles?
> 
> I would be happy to pay for shipping even if it means less plastic on the landfills and keeping the ocean clean



Labels removed, washed and ready for my DIY tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Khutso

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I would like to believe that it has nothing to do with luck
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Lol, ? 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog

Also into some DIY today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Fun at bath time.

Making fart noises with my 5 year old nephew - priceless!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro

@Stosta won't you post me the next lizard you get? I love lizards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, so my turn for a change,
1. Always check that you have replaced the inner o-ring on the Skyclone when cleaning, otherwise it does a no1 on your mod. 
2. When you rewick it for a second time and the same happens, check the o- rings and see if there is spares lying on the table!
3. When the Ammit 25 starts gargling, don't think that you are going to make it home while vaping on it. At the first robot it is going to do a no 1 on you, and unscrewing a atty in Bryanston traffic is not something I want to do in a hurry again. From now on it lives on the Aegis, old bulletproof . And juiceproof!
4. When refilling said Ammit don't use your last Simply Cannoli to refill whilst gargling, I now want to vape my shirt and pants, just need to get a coil and atty it will fit into! New batch only finishes steeping next week sometime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so my turn for a change,
> 1. Always check that you have replaced the inner o-ring on the Skyclone when cleaning, otherwise it does a no1 on your mod.
> 2. When you rewick it for a second time and the same happens, check the o- rings and see if there is spares lying on the table!
> 3. When the Ammit 25 starts gargling, don't think that you are going to make it home while vaping on it. At the first robot it is going to do a no 1 on you, and unscrewing a atty in Bryanston traffic is not something I want to do in a hurry again. From now on it lives on the Aegis, old bulletproof . And juiceproof!
> 4. When refilling said Ammit don't use your last Simply Cannoli to refill whilst gargling, I now want to vape my shirt and pants, just need to get a coil and atty it will fit into! New batch only finishes steeping next week sometime.


My Ammit has done the same. School fees paid. Wick every 3rd day. lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cornelius said:


> My Ammit has done the same. School fees paid. Wick every 3rd day. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Will definately be doing that going forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

So I want to pay for an order at Valley Vapour and need to buy electricity (3 units left) and freaking Standard Bank is off line. Sometimes technology sucks.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Regards[/QUOTE]


Raindance said:


> So I want to pay for an order at Valley Vapour and need to buy electricity (3 units left) and freaking Standard Bank is off line. Sometimes technology sucks.
> 
> Regards


send me your meter number

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Regards



send me your meter number[/QUOTE]
Awesome, thanks but just tried again and managed to make payments needed. Meter has its happy yellow light burning again. Its been years since i have seen the green one. Buy R150 every eight to ten days so it never goes over 80 units. Led lighting and cooking on gas makes a difference.

Many thanks for the offer to help, really appreciate it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> send me your meter number


Awesome, thanks but just tried again and managed to make payments needed. Meter has its happy yellow light burning again. Its been years since i have seen the green one. Buy R150 every eight to ten days so it never goes over 80 units. Led lighting and cooking on gas makes a difference.

Many thanks for the offer to help, really appreciate it.

Regards[/QUOTE]

you are welcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> send me your meter number


Awesome, thanks but just tried again and managed to make payments needed. Meter has its happy yellow light burning again. Its been years since i have seen the green one. Buy R150 every eight to ten days so it never goes over 80 units. Led lighting and cooking on gas makes a difference.

Many thanks for the offer to help, really appreciate it.

Regards[/QUOTE]
This order paid after midnight this morning, already delivered at home! That is impressive!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> freaking Standard Bank is off line. Sometimes technology sucks.
> 
> Regards



Yeah tell me about it. My elearning online has scheduled maintenance between 8 and 10pm every Sunday. I can't study during those hours if I book an exam on a Monday morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Regards



send me your meter number[/QUOTE]

Awesome, @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Duck tales new series starting on Disney XD !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Made my own wood Polish and wax. Had some Australian beeswax left and lots of coconut oil. It smells amazing and I've tested it on a variety of wood pieces - it works very well!!! Even my new Asvape Gabriel is looking awesome. I don't even need to add a scented oil - love the smell of honey coming from the beeswax

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Have an open plan bedroom/bathroom with one of those glass wall "shower room" type things. Stepped out of the bucket after my shower (I live in cape Town) and slipped, tipping the bucket, spilling around 50l of water all over my bedroom and underneath the bed. I no longer have any dry towels in my house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spyro said:


> Have an open plan bedroom/bathroom with one of those glass wall "shower room" type things. Stepped out of the bucket after my shower (I live in cape Town) and slipped, tipping the bucket, spilling around 50l of water all over my bedroom and underneath the bed. I no longer have any dry towels in my house.


U are a true follower of suzell . Jokes apart, u took a bath with 50l of water !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> U are a true follower of suzell . Jokes apart, u took a bath with 50l of water !!!



Bucket is for saving grey water and it was a shower with a few showers worth of accumulated water

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Also... It wasn't funny! Retract your rating immediately!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Made my own wood Polish and wax. Had some Australian beeswax left and lots of coconut oil. It smells amazing and I've tested it on a variety of wood pieces - it works very well!!! Even my new Asvape Gabriel is looking awesome. I don't even need to add a scented oil - love the smell of honey coming from the beeswax



And my old man is impressed with it too. I did a chair for him - it's special, a ball and claw type that we've had in our family for generations.

Voila ! Transformed into a "new" chair...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spyro said:


> Also... It wasn't funny! Retract your rating immediately!


I hope u are not hurt. If u are then it's really not funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I hope u are not hurt. If u are then it's really not funny.



Just my ego

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905

Spyro said:


> Have an open plan bedroom/bathroom with one of those glass wall "shower room" type things. Stepped out of the bucket after my shower (I live in cape Town) and slipped, tipping the bucket, spilling around 50l of water all over my bedroom and underneath the bed. I no longer have any dry towels in my house.



I almost thought my father in law has a secret vaping identity,as this exact same thing happened to him last week,his whole hip is purple!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Yeah!!!!! The rainy season has started - this will help to cool part of the day a bit








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Yeah!!!!! The rainy season has started - this will help to cool part of the day a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Send some to us in the Western Cape please.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

An aluminium door frame fell on me, missing my head by inches and has left a massive bruise on my back


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> An aluminium door frame fell on me, missing my head by inches and has left a massive bruise on my back


Oh dear. I hope it's not too bad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Oh dear. I hope it's not too bad.


Will see in the morning how it is as it hit two places on my back. Surprised the one place isn't hurting. The other is a big fat purple lump lol


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Have an open plan bedroom/bathroom with one of those glass wall "shower room" type things. Stepped out of the bucket after my shower (I live in cape Town) and slipped, tipping the bucket, spilling around 50l of water all over my bedroom and underneath the bed. I no longer have any dry towels in my house.



Oh how awful! So I guess a separate bathroom is on your bucket list now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> Oh how awful! So I guess a separate bathroom is on your bucket list now?



Living somewhere without drought is higher on the list though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Will see in the morning how it is as it hit two places on my back. Surprised the one place isn't hurting. The other is a big fat purple lump lol



So far, my shoulder blade is good - not even hurting but my mom says there's a slight bruise on it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Sanding down and restoring this old table of mine with my homemade beeswax polish 







Will post after pic later

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice table @RainstormZA 
Perfect vape station!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Nice table @RainstormZA
> Perfect vape station!



Haha yes it is my vape station. Used to house my fish tanks...

Thanks, going to look awesome as my parents and I have moved away from varnish on stabilised wood furniture - someone did a kak job of it before I got it. Layers of varnish in certain places

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Sanding down and restoring this old table of mine with my homemade beeswax polish
> 
> View attachment 129073
> 
> 
> View attachment 129075
> 
> 
> Will post after pic later



And afterwards. With beeswax polish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> And afterwards. With beeswax polish
> 
> View attachment 129102
> 
> 
> View attachment 129103



WOW! Viva la difference! And you even make your own beeswax polish - crikey!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> And afterwards. With beeswax polish
> 
> View attachment 129102
> 
> 
> View attachment 129103


Absolutely stunning, maybe all of us must rethink that piece of furniture that we discard so easily. Look at the gem that was hidden.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

@Hooked lol I'm buggered now - took four hours to sand it properly on the top.

I had quite a lot of beeswax left lying around from Australia - so decided that it would be worthawhile to make natural furniture polish. 

@Room Fogger, I agree. This may be a crappy pine table but a little TLC goes a long way.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> @Hooked lol I'm buggered now - took four hours to sand it properly on the top.
> 
> I had quite a lot of beeswax left lying around from Australia - so decided that it would be worthawhile to make natural furniture polish.
> 
> @Room Fogger, I agree. This may be a crappy pine table but a little TLC goes a long way.



@RainstormZA Did you live in Australia before, then?

Do you do chalk-painting? I've been on two courses but still haven't got around to painting anything lol. The effects that one can create are quite fascinating though


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Did you live in Australia before, then?
> 
> Do you do chalk-painting? I've been on two courses but still haven't got around to painting anything lol. The effects that one can create are quite fascinating though



No, my parents went to Australia to visit my sister, her husband and their 2 year boy. My mom found beeswax there and divided it between my sister and me.

Never heard of chalk painting. Time to hit Google lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Nice one on chalk painting. Very easy to do as I've made my own black boards...

Thanks @Hooked for that


----------



## Silver

Thats fantastic @RainstormZA 
Well done, the table looks great
Must be a great feeling to restore something like that 
Enjoy using it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Thats fantastic @RainstormZA
> Well done, the table looks great
> Must be a great feeling to restore something like that
> Enjoy using it!



Thanks. It's kinda a hobby. I love antiquities - I'm forever restoring something to its former glory.

My next quest is to create a steampunk table lamp with a switch. Copper pipes and a wood base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks. It's kinda a hobby. I love antiquities - I'm forever restoring something to its former glory.
> 
> My next quest is to create a steampunk table lamp with a switch. Copper pipes and a wood base.



That would be awesome
Do show us - am watching

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Nice one on chalk painting. Very easy to do as I've made my own black boards...
> 
> Thanks @Hooked for that



@RainstormZA It's got nothing to do with blackboards though. I don't know why it's called chalk paint. It can be used on any surface except glass and it can't be used for anything outside. The surface does NOT need to be sanded or primed first - you just start painting - big advantage! An example of what you can do is to paint something to look as if it's old - it's called the distressed look lol. There are also various effects which can be created with chalk paint wax. 

You can even paint fabric, but apparently it does go hard. I want to paint an old footstool I have, so that when my little boy-dog marks his territory i can just wipe it off!!

Have a look at this site to see what effects can be created.


If it's possible try to attend a chalk-paint workshop. The first one that I went to, I thought, OK, so I'm going to learn how to slap on a bit of paint today. I came out of there with my head spinning with creativity - which by now has spun right into the whirlwind of life, I'm afraid.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA I've just seen your post on how you love restoring things. What you could do with chalk-paint, if you know the technique in order to create different effects, will just blow you away!!


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA I've just seen your post on how you love restoring things. What you could do with chalk-paint, if you know the technique in order to create different effects, will just blow you away!!



Yes I like what one would call vintage / steampunk. Vintage is very easy to create. You've given me some ideas for that table now. Will see what paints are available in the workshop and work with that. 

I will also have to sand down the legs first...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

My vape station lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Speaking of steampunk, I showed my parents some steampunk stuff from Google as they had just build a larger room from the diningroom to the deck. Deck was replaced with a concrete slab and glass all round between the beam stands. Then he used copper piping for the electrical routing.

That's when I jumped in with a steampunk theme on light switches, lights and lamps. 

Today he fitted a ballgate valve with a red tap on a long piece of copper pipe, attached a E25 light fitting and a carbon filament globe to it. Made me laugh because he usually doesn't like stuff that I love. 

So steampunk won over...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Speaking of steampunk, I showed my parents some steampunk stuff from Google as they had just build a larger room from the diningroom to the deck. Deck was replaced with a concrete slab and glass all round between the beam stands. Then he used copper piping for the electrical routing.
> 
> That's when I jumped in with a steampunk theme on light switches, lights and lamps.
> 
> Today he fitted a ballgate valve with a red tap on a long piece of copper pipe, attached a E25 light fitting and a carbon filament globe to it. Made me laugh because he usually doesn't like stuff that I love.
> 
> So steampunk won over...


I would love to see some pics?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> I would love to see some pics?



There you go 










I quoteth my dad, "the tap controls the floooow of electricity". Bwhahaha

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog

That is so cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bulldog said:


> That is so cool.


Yeah I suggested a copper top but not sure if it will look good. Maybe a metal frame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Just saw this *I-Priv Page* and it just seems alot like this :



(I say this as a Gpriv owner )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> There you go
> 
> View attachment 129328
> 
> 
> View attachment 129329
> 
> 
> View attachment 129330
> 
> 
> I quoteth my dad, "the tap controls the floooow of electricity". Bwhahaha



Interesting concept and really came out well. My question is a bit off track but I see an interesting ceiling being put in there. Any possibility of giving me some details? I am planning a few alterations that would require replacement of a large part of my ceiling and that ceiling type looks like a good alternative to the conventional stuff.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Interesting concept and really came out well. My question is a bit off track but I see an interesting ceiling being put in there. Any possibility of giving me some details? I am planning a few alterations that would require replacement of a large part of my ceiling and that ceiling type looks like a good alternative to the conventional stuff.
> 
> Regards



Yeah sure, where we live now is freezing in the winter and searing hot in summer. These are polystyrene panels with this silver lining and probably ceiling insulation stuffing. Fairly easy to cut and install.

That provides great insulation for summer and winter - my flat is never hot in summer and I only use the heater at night when the temps drop below 5*C.

Plus side is its light and waterproof. Downside is the flipping flies shit on everything. Lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Light on

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Caramia

Friggin' awesome @RainstormZA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> Friggin' awesome @RainstormZA



Yup I plan to make a bedside cube type table and a steampunk lamp

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

I got a non-vape related delivery today, how's this 18650?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> I got a non-vape related delivery today, how's this 18650?
> 
> View attachment 129498


I didn't know the new generation of vibrators took 18650s.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I didn't know the new generation of vibrators took 18650s.


Well then you haven't lived my friend!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Well then you haven't lived my friend!!


Have you heard of 230v a.c.?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> There you go
> 
> View attachment 129328
> 
> 
> View attachment 129329
> 
> 
> View attachment 129330
> 
> 
> I quoteth my dad, "the tap controls the floooow of electricity". Bwhahaha



so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Light on
> 
> View attachment 129424
> 
> 
> View attachment 129423
> 
> 
> View attachment 129422



Lol he went and installed two more! I'm such a bad influence!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Lol he went and installed two more! I'm such a bad influence!



Here we go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

its raining in cape town hope to have lots more

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb

HRH is a "bit" of a royalist. I'm... Not. 

I am so $€¥¢©®ING tired of hearing about the () =%:ING royal baby. She ¦><} |ING Streaming UK live feeds!

Aaaaaaargh

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

craigb said:


> HRH is a "bit" of a royalist. I'm... Not.
> 
> I am so $€¥¢©®ING tired of hearing about the () =%:ING royal baby. She ¦><} |ING Streaming UK live feeds!
> 
> Aaaaaaargh


thats why i don't watch news o and tv i download everything hate ads

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb

Moerse Rooikat said:


> thats why i don't watch news o and tv i download everything hate ads


That's the thing, we also don't have traditional TV. No SABC or Multichoice. Everything is internet based. Oh well, seems like everyone has packed up and gone home. Peace and quiet at last. 

If anyone cares, the new royal brat is in the palace.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Moerse Rooikat said:


> thats why i don't watch news o and tv i download everything hate ads


Hahahahahaha me too. Found my latest favourite series - Castle. Man, it's hilarious!!!


----------



## Raindance

craigb said:


> That's the thing, we also don't have traditional TV. No SABC or Multichoice. Everything is internet based. Oh well, seems like everyone has packed up and gone home. Peace and quiet at last.
> 
> If anyone cares, the new royal brat is in the palace.


It's bloody idiotic. Why celebrate the birth of yet another inbred bloodsucking parasite that will look down from the palace windows with self righteous contempt at the peasants who's taxes are funding his privileged lifestyle. Ooooops, sorry did not mean to say that out loud, LOL

Vive la révolution

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

So last night it rained in Cape Town. Leaving work at something past six I was met with the kind of traffic I try to avoid by leaving at this time. Let me just admit, Capies can not drive in the rain. Its a sad fact, no need to argue. However, seems they have a total inability at using any freaking function of their vehicles as intended as well. Fog fxxxxg lights are meant for use in foggy fxxxxg conditions not on on dark rainy nights where the glare they create blank out all else. What are these idiots thinking, that its safer driving a car when the red glow being emited from rear freaking fog lights renders their brake and indicator lights invisible and its reflection on the wet road surface blanks out all else? What the XXX people?

Sorry for pulling a Jai Haze on you but damn!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> So last night it rained in Cape Town. Leaving work at something past six I was met with the kind of traffic I try to avoid by leaving at this time. Let me just admit, Capies can not drive in the rain. Its a sad fact, no need to argue. However, seems they have a total inability at using any freaking function of their vehicles as intended as well. Fog fxxxxg lights are meant for use in foggy fxxxxg conditions not on on dark rainy nights where the glare they create blank out all else. What are these idiots thinking, that its safer driving a car when the red glow being emited from rear freaking fog lights renders their brake and indicator lights invisible and its reflection on the wet road surface blanks out all else? What the XXX people?
> 
> Sorry for pulling a Jai Haze on you but damn!
> 
> Regards


You are not alone, us up here in Gangsters Paradise also have solar powered drivers, 2 drops of rain and everyone loses the ability to drive, except for the really bright sparks who emit such a aura of perfection that they don't need lights at all for others to be able to see them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> So last night it rained in Cape Town. Leaving work at something past six I was met with the kind of traffic I try to avoid by leaving at this time. Let me just admit, Capies can not drive in the rain. Its a sad fact, no need to argue. However, seems they have a total inability at using any freaking function of their vehicles as intended as well. Fog fxxxxg lights are meant for use in foggy fxxxxg conditions not on on dark rainy nights where the glare they create blank out all else. What are these idiots thinking, that its safer driving a car when the red glow being emited from rear freaking fog lights renders their brake and indicator lights invisible and its reflection on the wet road surface blanks out all else? What the XXX people?
> 
> Sorry for pulling a Jai Haze on you but damn!
> 
> Regards



I sat in traffic last night thinking the same thing, Until I compared in my mind this CT traffic to that of JHB (that Im used To). 

For one the people are Waaaay more decent and safety aware here on the roads compared to anywhere in GP. 
I enjoy the morning conversations with People complaining of 20 mins traffic, HaHahah! Ive been groomed by JHB traffic, try 1.5H in any direction in JHB, Makes the CT equivalent of 30 mins look like a normal drive. Another thing I havent seen here is when People turn around ON the Highway driving the opposite direction to the nearest offramp, that happened almost everytime it rained on my route in JHB, and lets not even mention taxis in JHB...

With this said... I am grateful that I do not work in the City, Those people have REAL traffic coming from the N1 in the mornings!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> So last night it rained in Cape Town. Leaving work at something past six I was met with the kind of traffic I try to avoid by leaving at this time. Let me just admit, Capies can not drive in the rain. Its a sad fact, no need to argue. However, seems they have a total inability at using any freaking function of their vehicles as intended as well. Fog fxxxxg lights are meant for use in foggy fxxxxg conditions not on on dark rainy nights where the glare they create blank out all else. What are these idiots thinking, that its safer driving a car when the red glow being emited from rear freaking fog lights renders their brake and indicator lights invisible and its reflection on the wet road surface blanks out all else? What the XXX people?
> 
> Sorry for pulling a Jai Haze on you but damn!
> 
> Regards



AND most people don't drive slower or increase their following distance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> AND most people don't drive slower or increase their following distance.


To most of these clowns slowing down or increasing following distance would mean they would be going backwards.

I am not saying drive like hell when it rains but in a light downpour there is no reason to do 40kph in the fast lane.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> To most of these clowns slowing down or increasing following distance would mean they would be going backwards.
> 
> I am not saying drive like hell when it rains but in a light downpour there is no reason to do 40kph in the fast lane.
> 
> Regards


i say see a pool of water dont drive slow in it. go fast and slide over it a contrail slide
aquaplane is what they call it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters

You have to drive close to the car in front when visibility is poor so you can see them. If you're too far away you can't see them and be able to take the necessary evasive action when necessary. 

Also, you need to get out of bad weather as soon as a possible cause everyone knows that there are more accidents in bad weather, usually caused by people being too far away from the car in front and therefore not being able to take the necessary evasive action. So you need to drive as fast as possible. 

Really guys, where did you buy your licence? First rule of licence buying... know how to drive properly in bad weather....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yummeeeeeee! Gluten free cupcakes FTW!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol @Raindance what's so funny?


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Lol @Raindance what's so funny?


Not funny as such, but your post did put a smile on my face.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Not funny as such, but your post did put a smile on my face.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 130250


Nope, not due to being part of a 'circle'. Insanity is hereditary, you get it from your kids...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Nope, not due to being part of a 'circle'. Insanity is hereditary, you get it from your kids...
> 
> Regards



Haha join the club...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Boom baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> Boom baby!
> 
> View attachment 130293



Congratulations @RainstormZA


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA 

Now that's reason to celebrate!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Thanks! It's the first certificate since I started in IT. Onward and forward, I aim to be in the security sector in a year or so.

Next two exams to be done - Server and Security.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the certification @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Winner, winner, hare dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

dhl drivers are stupid real stupid 
that's all i am going to say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Moerse Rooikat said:


> dhl drivers are stupid real stupid
> that's all i am going to say



Eish what happened now?


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Winner, winner, hare dinner!




This taken on your farm @RainstormZA?

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> This taken on your farm @RainstormZA?
> 
> Regards



Yes, right from my door step

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Ok, so this flu/cold/wrath of the god's (or whatever it is) has had me on my back for the whole of the long weekend. Rejoining normal society a bit at a time today, hence I have been absent here a day or two. Took me most of an hour to catch up on all the notifications, that with skipping a few here and there.

Did not vape all of Saturday and only managed two ml on Sunday. First time since I quit smoking I've been taken out of action like this. Did not have a full bronchial infection as was the norm when I was still smoking but was heading that way. I shudder to think how bad it would have been had I not quit when I did.

I took leave this week hoping to replace some patio doors with sliding doors over the weekend and have the week free to take care of some other odds and ends and have some lazy personal time. Only managed to go buy the doors and safety gates today and that was about all I could handle.
Hoping to make good headway tomorrow.

Plans falling apart at the seams seems to be the theme for me this year.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

RainstormZA said:


> Eish what happened now?


was home they say we are closed. unit 1 was not i am unit 2

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Ok, so this flu/cold/wrath of the god's (or whatever it is) has had me on my back for the whole of the long weekend. Rejoining normal society a bit at a time today, hence I have been absent here a day or two. Took me most of an hour to catch up on all the notifications, that with skipping a few here and there.
> 
> Did not vape all of Saturday and only managed two ml on Sunday. First time since I quit smoking I've been taken out of action like this. Did not have a full bronchial infection as was the norm when I was still smoking but was heading that way. I shudder to think how bad it would have been had I not quit when I did.
> 
> I took leave this week hoping to replace some patio doors with sliding doors over the weekend and have the week free to take care of some other odds and ends and have some lazy personal time. Only managed to go buy the doors and safety gates today and that was about all I could handle.
> Hoping to make good headway tomorrow.
> 
> Plans falling apart at the seams seems to be the theme for me this year.
> 
> Regards



Wishing you better @Raindance 
And good luck with the patio doors!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Moerse Rooikat said:


> was home they say we are closed. unit 1 was not i am unit 2


Good Lords of Kobol... Eish is all I can say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Ok, so this flu/cold/wrath of the god's (or whatever it is) has had me on my back for the whole of the long weekend. Rejoining normal society a bit at a time today, hence I have been absent here a day or two. Took me most of an hour to catch up on all the notifications, that with skipping a few here and there.
> 
> Did not vape all of Saturday and only managed two ml on Sunday. First time since I quit smoking I've been taken out of action like this. Did not have a full bronchial infection as was the norm when I was still smoking but was heading that way. I shudder to think how bad it would have been had I not quit when I did.
> 
> I took leave this week hoping to replace some patio doors with sliding doors over the weekend and have the week free to take care of some other odds and ends and have some lazy personal time. Only managed to go buy the doors and safety gates today and that was about all I could handle.
> Hoping to make good headway tomorrow.
> 
> Plans falling apart at the seams seems to be the theme for me this year.
> 
> Regards



Such awful timing @Raindance - a long weekend AND the Vape Meet! Better luck next time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Yummeeeeeee! Gluten free cupcakes FTW!
> 
> View attachment 130219
> 
> 
> View attachment 130220
> 
> 
> View attachment 130221



Have a look at @Bumblebabe's website. She might have gluten-free snacks and she'll deliver. (Bumblebabe is @BumbleBee's wife and she owns a health shop in Tzaneen. http://livingproof.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stillwaters said:


> You have to drive close to the car in front when visibility is poor so you can see them. If you're too far away you can't see them and be able to take the necessary evasive action when necessary.
> 
> Also, you need to get out of bad weather as soon as a possible cause everyone knows that there are more accidents in bad weather, usually caused by people being too far away from the car in front and therefore not being able to take the necessary evasive action. So you need to drive as fast as possible.
> 
> Really guys, where did you buy your licence? First rule of licence buying... know how to drive properly in bad weather....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



How can you take evasive action if you're close to the car in front of you? If you brake suddenly on a wet road you could skid - right into them. First rule of driving on a wet road - increase your following distance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Stillwaters said:


> You have to drive close to the car in front when visibility is poor so you can see them. If you're too far away you can't see them and be able to take the necessary evasive action when necessary.
> 
> Also, you need to get out of bad weather as soon as a possible cause everyone knows that there are more accidents in bad weather, usually caused by people being too far away from the car in front and therefore not being able to take the necessary evasive action. So you need to drive as fast as possible.
> 
> Really guys, where did you buy your licence? First rule of licence buying... know how to drive properly in bad weather....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



How can you take evasive action if you're close to the car in front of you? If you brake suddenly on a wet road you could skid - right into them. First rule of driving on a wet road - increase your following distance.


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Have a look at @Bumblebabe's website. She might have gluten-free snacks and she'll deliver. (Bumblebabe is @BumbleBee's wife and she owns a health shop in Tzaneen. http://livingproof.co.za/



Gluten free cooking and baking is so much easier now that there are boxes to choose from - seed bread, muffins, cupcakes etc. I like baking and one of my strengths is being able to totally convert gluten recipes into gluten free ones. 

I have stomach issues - doctors aren't entirely sure what but I find that avoiding anything with gluten helps. One says it sounds like Crohn's disease , another says celiac disease and a variety of other illnesses but my Dr tells me that I do have an allergy to something and turns out he is right. The symptoms vary and I can't eat chocolate with gluten - I end up feeling like I have been hit by a tummy bug the next day. It's not nice.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Guess what I found? Scratching through my old stuff - piles of led drivers and led chips on heatsink.

Gave me a brilliant idea for my steampunk lamp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Hooked said:


> How can you take evasive action if you're close to the car in front of you? If you brake suddenly on a wet road you could skid - right into them. First rule of driving on a wet road - increase your following distance.


Please read my post with a ton of salt and tongue firmly in cheek. Unfortunately too many people drive like this as if this is their intention. Scares the c**p out of me

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Gluten free cooking and baking is so much easier now that there are boxes to choose from - seed bread, muffins, cupcakes etc. I like baking and one of my strengths is being able to totally convert gluten recipes into gluten free ones.
> 
> I have stomach issues - doctors aren't entirely sure what but I find that avoiding anything with gluten helps. One says it sounds like Crohn's disease , another says celiac disease and a variety of other illnesses but my Dr tells me that I do have an allergy to something and turns out he is right. The symptoms vary and I can't eat chocolate with gluten - I end up feeling like I have been hit by a tummy bug the next day. It's not nice.



Oh how I know that feeling!
I do hope you are feeling better by now @RainstormZA 

Once you go down this rabbit hole, there’s no turning back. Unfortunately there really aren’t tests for these (gluten intolerance allergies, celiac, Crohns and many more). It’s all guess work. All we can do is go with our gut (pun intended) and be as informed as we can. 

If you need any help, please ask. I’m no expert but I know a few

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> Have a look at @Bumblebabe's website. She might have gluten-free snacks and she'll deliver. (Bumblebabe is @BumbleBee's wife and she owns a health shop in Tzaneen. http://livingproof.co.za/



@Hooked thank you for your support and kindness. Let me know if you need any help

All my goodies are totally gluten free. 
I’m extremely intolerant and that stuff is poison for anyone. 
Our gut flora, immune system and bones, can not take the abuse it dishes out in such high quantities. 

It’s scary when you really take a good look at how our food has changed and made out to be “wholesome” and “good”, while it slowly destroys us from within.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Gluten free cooking and baking is so much easier now that there are boxes to choose from - seed bread, muffins, cupcakes etc. I like baking and one of my strengths is being able to totally convert gluten recipes into gluten free ones.
> 
> I have stomach issues - doctors aren't entirely sure what but I find that avoiding anything with gluten helps. One says it sounds like Crohn's disease , another says celiac disease and a variety of other illnesses but my Dr tells me that I do have an allergy to something and turns out he is right. The symptoms vary and I can't eat chocolate with gluten - I end up feeling like I have been hit by a tummy bug the next day. It's not nice.


@Bumblebabe , I am including you in this as it may be of interest. @RainstormZA , if you are lethargic with the tummy story the next day it may be coeliac disease. Locust 1 suffers from it and it is only diagnosed by going for a gastroscopy unfortunately. We have found it easy to look before we buy and it is becoming the norm to cook gluten free most of the time, it is amazing how many things contain gluten that we were not aware of. We have found that if he has been exposed to gluten we pepper him with tea to flush the system, and antihistamine. It works for him, may not for you, but worth a try, the severity also depends on the amount ingested and the time until he starts to flush.

Great on the bakery side, it is actually easier than what we think, just needs a bit more fluid all at the beginning, and don't try half way through because otherwise it is a major flop!

Happy healthy eating and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> @Hooked thank you for your support and kindness. Let me know if you need any help
> 
> All my goodies are totally gluten free.
> I’m extremely intolerant and that stuff is poison for anyone.
> Our gut flora, immune system and bones, can not take the abuse it dishes out in such high quantities.
> 
> It’s scary when you really take a good look at how our food has changed and made out to be “wholesome” and “good”, while it slowly destroys us from within.



@RainstormZA Here's a reply from @Bumblebabe (Living Proof) re gluten-free products.

@Bumblebabe I'm so glad I'm not gluten-intolerant - being diabetic is enough! 
What a coincidence that both you and @Alex https://www.ecigssa.co.za/study-on-gut-flora-in-vapers.t49476/ have posted something about gut flora!!


----------



## Hooked

Stillwaters said:


> Please read my post with a ton of salt and tongue firmly in cheek. Unfortunately too many people drive like this as if this is their intention. Scares the c**p out of me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@Stillwaters Got it! The problem with the written word is that one assumes that what was said is what was meant. Maybe that's why smileys were invented

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> @Hooked thank you for your support and kindness. Let me know if you need any help
> 
> All my goodies are totally gluten free.
> I’m extremely intolerant and that stuff is poison for anyone.
> Our gut flora, immune system and bones, can not take the abuse it dishes out in such high quantities.
> 
> It’s scary when you really take a good look at how our food has changed and made out to be “wholesome” and “good”, while it slowly destroys us from within.



Ameeeeen to that! Apparently an article on why our wheat is poisonous today is because they use Roundup to ripen the wheat faster. It doesn't clear out of the end product before harvesting, therefore we are being poisoned by our food.

Scary thing is there is more crap being put into our food. I've been scared of eating because the food makes me ill after eating it. Lol. And I've always loved food. 

My ex has food allergies and says that UK is very strict with food stuff such as certain flavourings and additives. That will work in my favour when I leave South Africa for good. 

Learning to cook glutenfree has been really empowering to say. I mean how the hell do those cupcakes taste so good and exactly like those made with gluten flour? Believe me, it's changed my life. I'm definitely heading down this path for good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Bumblebabe I created a recipe for gluten free fried chicken. 

All you need is cornflour, any spices and herbs that are gluten free to your liking. Just an egg or two beaten. Dip the chicken into the cornflour mix, dip into egg and back into the cornflour mix again to coat the chicken. Then fry it in a pot of oil. 

Voila! It's divine! And way better than KFC too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Bumblebabe *HELP!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Started replacing previously mentioned doors today. One is at least 85% done. Some more plastering, finishing and safety gate required. I however am feeling broken this evening. Office work has made me soft, lol.



This wall faces straight north and the elements have totally destroyed those wooden happy doors.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I can't taste any dragonfruit in my juices ??
Oh I haven't ate one before !! Ever !!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I can't taste any dragonfruit in my juices ??
> Oh I haven't ate one before !! Ever !!


Well you are not missing out, It does not taste anything like the fruit to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

I'm with @Dietz on this one, it's more of a texture experience than a taste!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I can't taste any dragonfruit in my juices ??
> Oh I haven't ate one before !! Ever !!



Tip a drop on your hand and taste it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i have a very short fuse i get pist of at bad service and same times the person on the other end of the phone call is not the one that messed up 
and then i am normally loud as well so a phone call to dhl did not go so well.
i did say to the Lydie on the phone i know its not your fault its the stupid drivers fault
hope i dont kill him wen he finely gets here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Tip a drop on your hand and taste it



@Faiyaz Cheulkar what? I do it all the time. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i have a very short fuse i get pist of at bad service and same times the person on the other end of the phone call is not the one that messed up
> and then i am normally loud as well so a phone call to dhl did not go so well.
> i did say to the Lydie on the phone i know its not your fault its the stupid drivers fault
> hope i dont kill him wen he finely gets here



Oh dear Lords of Kobol I hate it when that happens.

My parents had a tiff with one driver from tcg and called their boss to complain. Never happened again after that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

So yesterday I caught a good bargain at CTM,time to redo the bathroom before the little one arrives...but tomorrow when they start breaking out all the old stuff and the dust starts flying around,Im not sure whether it would still feel like such a bargain.

I just refuse to do tiles by myself again,Im a little OCD,but its much easier telling someone else that a tile is skew or something is wrong,than telling yourself that when you’re laying them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Jp1905 said:


> So yesterday I caught a good bargain at CTM,time to redo the bathroom before the little one arrives...but tomorrow when they start breaking out all the old stuff and the dust starts flying around,Im not sure whether it would still feel like such a bargain.
> 
> I just refuse to do tiles by myself again,Im a little OCD,but its much easier telling someone else that a tile is skew or something is wrong,than telling yourself that when you’re laying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love work, I can sit and watch people working for hours.  I usually tried to do everything myself, but circumstances mean I have to now "trust" someone else to do it. On day one I give him my square and spirit level, and I use same to check his work. No more it must be the level that's wrong. Found this made them sit up and take notice and do it right the first time. Works for me every time so far, especially if you pull down days one work or kick a wall over and tell him the cost for that is for his account. I have had contractors walk off site before starting, but I have had more that really put in the effort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> Started replacing previously mentioned doors today. One is at least 85% done. Some more plastering, finishing and safety gate required. I however am feeling broken this evening. Office work has made me soft, lol.
> 
> View attachment 130719
> 
> This wall faces straight north and the elements have totally destroyed those wooden happy doors.
> 
> Regards


Rain stopped play on the second day. So glad I could use that excuse, gives me time to recover a bit.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> So yesterday I caught a good bargain at CTM,time to redo the bathroom before the little one arrives...but tomorrow when they start breaking out all the old stuff and the dust starts flying around,Im not sure whether it would still feel like such a bargain.
> 
> I just refuse to do tiles by myself again,Im a little OCD,but its much easier telling someone else that a tile is skew or something is wrong,than telling yourself that when you’re laying them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When is baby due @Jp1905 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Hooked said:


> When is baby due @Jp1905 ?



Doctor reckons 12 June  but its normal birth so who really knows. I must say Ive been having fun prepping the baby room,the cot we have has been restored as it comes from the dinosaur era(father in law and his older brother of 63 slept in this cot as babies).The wife is the creative one,give me an idea and I will try make it work somehow...















Wife wanted to buy one of these wooden baby gyms at a baby expo,I told her there is no way I am buying a piece of wood for R800,so I made one and it cost me a fraction of the price.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> Doctor reckons 12 June  but its normal birth so who really knows. I must say Ive been having fun prepping the baby room,the cot we have has been restored as it comes from the dinosaur era(father in law and his older brother of 63 slept in this cot as babies).The wife is the creative one,give me an idea and I will try make it work somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife wanted to buy one of these wooden baby gyms at a baby expo,I told her there is no way I am buying a piece of wood for R800,so I made one and it cost me a fraction of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fantastic preparations @Jp1905 You're a handyman of note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> Doctor reckons 12 June  but its normal birth so who really knows. I must say Ive been having fun prepping the baby room,the cot we have has been restored as it comes from the dinosaur era(father in law and his older brother of 63 slept in this cot as babies).The wife is the creative one,give me an idea and I will try make it work somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife wanted to buy one of these wooden baby gyms at a baby expo,I told her there is no way I am buying a piece of wood for R800,so I made one and it cost me a fraction of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Epic @Jp1905 !

Your baby is going to be very happy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> @Bumblebabe I created a recipe for gluten free fried chicken.
> 
> All you need is cornflour, any spices and herbs that are gluten free to your liking. Just an egg or two beaten. Dip the chicken into the cornflour mix, dip into egg and back into the cornflour mix again to coat the chicken. Then fry it in a pot of oil.
> 
> Voila! It's divine! And way better than KFC too.



@RainstormZA 
I'm sorry to be the barer of bad news.
The corn flour is comes with its own set of problems. Same with rice and potatoes.

The problem with gluten is the protein gluten, it causes holes in the stomach lining and you end up with undigested food particles in your blood stream. 
Corn and potatoes have their own gluten-like proteins that are no good for any of use.
To top it they are also high carb, this means they are as good as sugar for you. Your liver turns high carb foods in to sugar, your insulin levels god up, this is the process that does so much harm because it was not meant to be used so much.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe *HELP!*
> 
> View attachment 130705



I'm going to relocate you 
I have a spot open right next to me hehehe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> @RainstormZA
> I'm sorry to be the barer of bad news.
> The corn flour is comes with its own set of problems. Same with rice and potatoes.
> 
> The problem with gluten is the protein gluten, it causes holes in the stomach lining and you end up with undigested food particles in your blood stream.
> Corn and potatoes have their own gluten-like proteins that are no good for any of use.
> To top it they are also high carb, this means they are as good as sugar for you. Your liver turns high carb foods in to sugar, your insulin levels god up, this is the process that does so much harm because it was not meant to be used so much.



True true but I only have it once in a blue moon because it's a lot of work to make it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> I'm going to relocate you
> I have a spot open right next to me hehehe



@Bumblebabe, believe me I'm very tempted - especially when I see those deliciously healthy lunches which you offer every day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe, believe me I'm very tempted - especially when I see those deliciously healthy lunches which you offer every day!



You know what I realize  our parents tell us to "not play with our food" 
I've been playing so lekker, and have some amazing things to try next week 

One day we'll be able to send such goodies too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Armed

Jp1905 said:


> Doctor reckons 12 June  but its normal birth so who really knows. I must say Ive been having fun prepping the baby room,the cot we have has been restored as it comes from the dinosaur era(father in law and his older brother of 63 slept in this cot as babies).The wife is the creative one,give me an idea and I will try make it work somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife wanted to buy one of these wooden baby gyms at a baby expo,I told her there is no way I am buying a piece of wood for R800,so I made one and it cost me a fraction of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Brilliant stuff. Good luck with baby,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Jp1905 said:


> Doctor reckons 12 June  but its normal birth so who really knows. I must say Ive been having fun prepping the baby room,the cot we have has been restored as it comes from the dinosaur era(father in law and his older brother of 63 slept in this cot as babies).The wife is the creative one,give me an idea and I will try make it work somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife wanted to buy one of these wooden baby gyms at a baby expo,I told her there is no way I am buying a piece of wood for R800,so I made one and it cost me a fraction of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh oh oh a June baby 
How exciting!!
Everything looks gorgeous, well done. 

Our son turns 15 in June, 12 June

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

@Hooked @RainstormZA 
Lasagne roll
I'm playing with food today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb

Bumblebabe said:


> @Hooked @RainstormZA
> Lasagne roll
> I'm playing with food today
> 
> View attachment 131059
> View attachment 131060


That looks interesting ... Is it GF?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> @Hooked @RainstormZA
> Lasagne roll
> I'm playing with food today
> 
> View attachment 131059
> View attachment 131060



Oh yummy!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe

craigb said:


> That looks interesting ... Is it GF?


100% gluten free, sugar free and low carb

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> 100% gluten free, sugar free and low carb



WOW! I saw it on FB but to see a big pic like this really makes my mouth water!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> Started replacing previously mentioned doors today. One is at least 85% done. Some more plastering, finishing and safety gate required. I however am feeling broken this evening. Office work has made me soft, lol.
> 
> View attachment 130719
> 
> This wall faces straight north and the elements have totally destroyed those wooden happy doors.
> 
> Regards


Except for paint the battle of the doors is done.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

Booked the weekend away at a BnB. Owners decided to have a party till 1am which stuffed up my ability to relax. Came home to a car with a bent open door, missing radio and sound system. C'est la vie.


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> Booked the weekend away at a BnB. Owners decided to have a party till 1am which stuffed up my ability to relax. Came home to a car with a bent open door, missing radio and sound system. C'est la vie.



Sorry to hear @Spyro 
Man thats not cool

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spyro

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Spyro
> Man thats not cool


It's not getting to me for some reason  usually this kind of thing would have me fuming but today I'm not fussed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

G


Spyro said:


> It's not getting to me for some reason  usually this kind of thing would have me fuming but today I'm not fussed.



Sorry this happened to you 

Great not allowing they to take your peace

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> Booked the weekend away at a BnB. Owners decided to have a party till 1am which stuffed up my ability to relax. Came home to a car with a bent open door, missing radio and sound system. C'est la vie.


Sorry about what you had to go through, and for the loss. At least that can be replaced.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

First time tasting dragon fruit. Still can't decode if I like it or not. A combination of sweet and bland.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spyro said:


> Booked the weekend away at a BnB. Owners decided to have a party till 1am which stuffed up my ability to relax. Came home to a car with a bent open door, missing radio and sound system. C'est la vie.


Sorry to hear

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Spyro said:


> Booked the weekend away at a BnB. Owners decided to have a party till 1am which stuffed up my ability to relax.



That's ridiculous . We own a self catering cottage and occasionally rent it out to people that need a place until they find a suitable place. We don't even party up a storm at all, out of respect to tenants or visitors.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro

Got to say, at 1am, I was ready to pack my bags and demand a refund. Was too far from home to drive back at that time though. It was my first ever bad experience with a BnB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> That's ridiculous . We own a self catering cottage and occasionally rent it out to people that need a place until they find a suitable place. We don't even party up a storm at all, out of respect to tenants or visitors.


Someday I will definitely visit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Someday I will definitely visit.



Word of warning - don't come during June and July. Those are the worse parts of winter. Frozen pipes every morning and ice on everything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Word of warning - don't come during June and July. Those are the worse parts of winter. Frozen pipes every morning and ice on everything.


We don't travel in winter anymore, because my son falls sick. 
But, if I ever get a chance to come alone I will come in winter because I have never seen natural ice. But like that's going to happen.


----------



## Spyro

RainstormZA said:


> First time tasting dragon fruit. Still can't decode if I like it or not. A combination of sweet and bland.
> 
> View attachment 131168
> 
> 
> View attachment 131167



I was also somewhat unimpressed with the taste of dragon fruit. I feel like the only reason this has turned into a vape juice is because people like the name. Frankly all dragon fruit juices that I've tried suck. The fruit tastes bland and the seeds don't do it for me. I'll take a kiwi over a dragon fruit any day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Spyro said:


> I was also somewhat unimpressed with the taste of dragon fruit. I feel like the only reason this has turned into a vape juice is because people like the name. Frankly all dragon fruit juices that I've tried suck. The fruit tastes bland and the seeds don't do it for me. I'll take a kiwi over a dragon fruit any day.



Yeah, for that price tag of R40 a piece of fruit, I won't try it again in a hurry. I've never had it before and frankly to be honest, it did taste like turnip at first then afterwards, it just confused me...

At least I tried it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Our city council here in Cape Town is losing it, I swear...

Their water meter is installed inside my boundary line, so I put up a wall and a gate, and they could no longer get access to the meter.

I thought I would be pro-active and inform them they will have this issue, and the lady tells me they will move the meter but I will have to pay R2400 and some change,obviously I refused to do so, and the meter is still inside my yard.

So their policy is that if they are unable to access/read the meter 3 times, they move it at their own cost.

My grandparents were here so the main gate was always open and they could read the meter up and till the last reading.

Now the part that really got me pissed...

During the warmer months, I was a water warrior and only showered three times a week unless I have meetings set up, and took a swim each morning and night(kinda gross I know but hey,desperate times and all). During this time we used 4kl per month.Since it got colder and I no longer have the guts for the icy swimming pool, we use no more than 6kl.

So the last month they had no access and estimated my reading...*16kl*!!!!! I dont know developed their system or where the guy doing the estimation went to school, but both failed, I read the meter every Friday and in actual fact we used 6kl again.

Of course they expect me to pay the full R3100 and they will do a reversal, but my issue is if I do not pay they charge me interest on the overdue amount, but I do not get interest on the overpaid amount?

Needless to say I paid my monthly average based on my own estimation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Our city council here in Cape Town is losing it, I swear...
> 
> Their water meter is installed inside my boundary line, so I put up a wall and a gate, and they could no longer get access to the meter.
> 
> I thought I would be pro-active and inform them they will have this issue, and the lady tells me they will move the meter but I will have to pay R2400 and some change,obviously I refused to do so, and the meter is still inside my yard.
> 
> So their policy is that if they are unable to access/read the meter 3 times, they move it at their own cost.
> 
> My grandparents were here so the main gate was always open and they could read the meter up and till the last reading.
> 
> Now the part that really got me pissed...
> 
> During the warmer months, I was a water warrior and only showered three times a week unless I have meetings set up, and took a swim each morning and night(kinda gross I know but hey,desperate times and all). During this time we used 4kl per month.Since it got colder and I no longer have the guts for the icy swimming pool, we use no more than 6kl.
> 
> So the last month they had no access and estimated my reading...*16kl*!!!!! I dont know developed their system or where the guy doing the estimation went to school, but both failed, I read the meter every Friday and in actual fact we used 6kl again.
> 
> Of course they expect me to pay the full R3100 and they will do a reversal, but my issue is if I do not pay they charge me interest on the overdue amount, but I do not get interest on the overpaid amount?
> 
> Needless to say I paid my monthly average based on my own estimation.


Yip, our city has some fuzzy logic driving its decision making for sure.

My advice would be to lodge a dispute and pay your regular amount. I am open for correction but believe this is the legally correct way of dealing with the situation.
As far as reversals go, I doubt that would include the sewage levy as well as this may be a bit difficult for them to understand.

This is the reason I pay them monthly by EFT rather than giving them free access to my bank account via stop order.

They did move my meter when the front wall went up, and yes, I paid. What concerns me is that the meter is now outside the boundary wall and the stopcock inside. Any leaks between the meter and the stopcock are for my account yet I have no means of closing the water supply down to fix it. The also installed the meter half a meter under the surface making it a mission to read and keep clear as the hole keeps caving in.

Good Luck & Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

My wife was running late and phoned to ask me to dress my son for their tea and cake date with her girlfriends...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> My wife was running late and phoned to ask me to dress my son for their tea and cake date with her girlfriends...
> 
> View attachment 131252


And here we lay @Stosta to rest. His last act was one of epic metal'ness, but displayed poor foresight.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> And here we lay @Stosta to rest. His last act was one of epic metal'ness, but displayed poor foresight.


This was last week... Needless to say I ended up doing the night feeds for a few nights for my crime.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Stosta said:


> My wife was running late and phoned to ask me to dress my son for their tea and cake date with her girlfriends...
> 
> View attachment 131252



Gorgeous little human being!
Crime pays when they get to 3 years old as DAD then becomes the ultimate partner in crime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Cornelius said:


> Gorgeous little human being!
> Crime pays when they get to 3 years old as DAD then becomes the ultimate partner in crime.


I must be honest... I can't wait for that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Stosta said:


> I must be honest... I can't wait for that!


Wait for it.......wait for it, it wasn't me it was him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> My wife was running late and phoned to ask me to dress my son for their tea and cake date with her girlfriends...
> 
> View attachment 131252



Classic @Stosta !
Too good and too cute!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> My wife was running late and phoned to ask me to dress my son for their tea and cake date with her girlfriends...
> 
> View attachment 131252



Damn, dude. He needs pants. The cold is upon us soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> @Bumblebabe , I am including you in this as it may be of interest. @RainstormZA , if you are lethargic with the tummy story the next day it may be coeliac disease. Locust 1 suffers from it and it is only diagnosed by going for a gastroscopy unfortunately. We have found it easy to look before we buy and it is becoming the norm to cook gluten free most of the time, it is amazing how many things contain gluten that we were not aware of. We have found that if he has been exposed to gluten we pepper him with tea to flush the system, and antihistamine. It works for him, may not for you, but worth a try, the severity also depends on the amount ingested and the time until he starts to flush.
> 
> Great on the bakery side, it is actually easier than what we think, just needs a bit more fluid all at the beginning, and don't try half way through because otherwise it is a major flop!
> 
> Happy healthy eating and many happy clouds to you.



You may be right about the celiac disease.

I did a test run with Rye bread. I have never felt so horrible in my life. 

I took the incentive to read up more info on both wheat and gluten allergies - by the sound of it, it appears I have both. 

Never again!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> You may be right about the celiac disease.
> 
> I did a test run with Rye bread. I have never felt so horrible in my life.
> 
> I took the incentive to read up more info on both wheat and gluten allergies - by the sound of it, it appears I have both.
> 
> Never again!!!


It becomes a habit for us to read every sticker to find out what's in whatever we want to buy, Woolies Viennas-yes, Bokkie-no, Ina Paarman spices, nandos sauces, wellington tomato sauce, chutney, all gluten free. Rice crispies contain gluten, simba chips, gluten, rajah curry powder, gluten, Cartwright, fine. 

The secret is that you are able to eat virtually anything, just in a slightly other format or brand. It is second nature for us that locust 1 has his own butter, cheese etc, and he eats first where bread or rolls are involved, gluten free of course, and lots of hand washing.

Good luck, but it becomes real easy once you start deliberately looking for gluten in everyday items, and they appear in the most strangest places, even in ice cream.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb

Room Fogger said:


> It becomes a habit for us to read every sticker to find out what's in whatever we want to buy, Woolies Viennas-yes, Bokkie-no, Ina Paarman spices, nandos sauces, wellington tomato sauce, chutney, all gluten free. Rice crispies contain gluten, simba chips, gluten, rajah curry powder, gluten, Cartwright, fine.
> 
> The secret is that you are able to eat virtually anything, just in a slightly other format or brand. It is second nature for us that locust 1 has his own butter, cheese etc, and he eats first where bread or rolls are involved, gluten free of course, and lots of hand washing.
> 
> Good luck, but it becomes real easy once you start deliberately looking for gluten in everyday items, and they appear in the most strangest places, even in ice cream.


even in chocolate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> even in chocolate



That too! I have found that beacon doesnt have gluten in. I have eaten it and no reaction - where the worse was from other brands. 

@Room Fogger yeah I read everything but I wasn't entirely sure if it was both or just one. Not doing this again. Seriously never felt this sick in my entire life, after living on rice cakes and corn cakes.


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> That too! I have found that beacon doesnt have gluten in. I have eaten it and no reaction - where the worse was from other brands.
> 
> @Room Fogger yeah I read everything but I wasn't entirely sure if it was both or just one. Not doing this again. Seriously never felt this sick in my entire life, after living on rice cakes and corn cakes.


It takes a bit of practice when you start, but becomes second nature after a while, washing hands, 2 margarines in fridge, ditto toasters, his stuff made first. Fruits and veg galore, just have to be carefull of spices and sauces, using maizeina for thickening and whate sauces as bases.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb

My primary contribution, especially for the ladies, is if you are having gluten issues, get your thyroids checked. If possible get tested for Hashimoto's Disease. HRH went through a very difficult time until we found a doctor prepared to test fully and finally figure out. the extremes can be managed with medicine, but knowing exactly what is wrong helps you choose an appropriate approach to food that is the real foundation for healing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

Jp1905 said:


> Our city council here in Cape Town is losing it, I swear...
> 
> Their water meter is installed inside my boundary line, so I put up a wall and a gate, and they could no longer get access to the meter.
> 
> I thought I would be pro-active and inform them they will have this issue, and the lady tells me they will move the meter but I will have to pay R2400 and some change,obviously I refused to do so, and the meter is still inside my yard.
> 
> So their policy is that if they are unable to access/read the meter 3 times, they move it at their own cost.
> 
> My grandparents were here so the main gate was always open and they could read the meter up and till the last reading.
> 
> Now the part that really got me pissed...
> 
> During the warmer months, I was a water warrior and only showered three times a week unless I have meetings set up, and took a swim each morning and night(kinda gross I know but hey,desperate times and all). During this time we used 4kl per month.Since it got colder and I no longer have the guts for the icy swimming pool, we use no more than 6kl.
> 
> So the last month they had no access and estimated my reading...*16kl*!!!!! I dont know developed their system or where the guy doing the estimation went to school, but both failed, I read the meter every Friday and in actual fact we used 6kl again.
> 
> 
> Of course they expect me to pay the full R3100 and they will do a reversal, but my issue is if I do not pay they charge me interest on the overdue amount, but I do not get interest on the overpaid amount?
> 
> Needless to say I paid my monthly average based on my own estimation.


I had an incorrect estimation on my electricity reading 3 months ago, R9000.00 . Took a few pics of meter reading and serial number of meter. Stood for a few hours in the que. 
To sort it out, I had to pay my average consumption, and hand the proof of payment with the printed out copies of the photo's and an extention of payment form.
It might take them a month (or 3), but they will sort it out.
Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Booked the weekend away at a BnB. Owners decided to have a party till 1am which stuffed up my ability to relax. Came home to a car with a bent open door, missing radio and sound system. C'est la vie.



Sorry to hear about your troubles, @Spyro


----------



## craigb

A very intelligent, constructive conversation happening in the legislation thread, I don't have anything useful to add, so I just came here to vent at the world at large instead.

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh* 

Thank you
you may proceed as normal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked

I also need to vent ... 

If one more *non-smoker, non-vaper* quotes an article to me about how bad vaping is for one's health, I'm going to go into a rapid decline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I'm going to make a list of all research articles which dispute that and hand it out, without saying a word. Because if I say A word, it's not going to be a nice one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Dietz

Hooked said:


> I also need to vent ...
> 
> If one more *non-smoker, non-vaper* quotes an article to me about how bad vaping is for one's health, I'm going to go into a rapid decline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to make a list of all research articles which dispute that and hand it out, without saying a word. Because if I say A word, it's not going to be a nice one.


here is a good start

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Hooked said:


> I also need to vent ...
> 
> If one more *non-smoker, non-vaper* quotes an article to me about how bad vaping is for one's health, I'm going to go into a rapid decline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to make a list of all research articles which dispute that and hand it out, without saying a word. Because if I say A word, it's not going to be a nice one.


Cut these <censored> out of your life. If they don't willingly want to stay away... just cut them. You don't need this kind of negativity or ignorance in your life.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

I don't agree @TheV although, unlike @KarlDP, I won't mark your post "Disagree". If it's a stranger or casual acquaintance then yes, but I won't cut friends out of my life simply because we're not on the same page re vaping. I appreciate my friends for other qualities e.g. they care about me, which is why they, in their ignorance, are concerned about my vaping! However, if they become persistent then I'll take stronger action.


----------



## Dietz

Hooked said:


> I don't agree @TheV although, unlike @KarlDP, I won't mark your post "Disagree". If it's a stranger or casual acquaintance then yes, but I won't cut friends out of my life simply because we're not on the same page re vaping. I appreciate my friends for other qualities e.g. they care about me, which is why they, in their ignorance, are concerned about my vaping! However, if they become persistent then I'll take stronger action.


(Im only joking)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Hooked said:


> I don't agree @TheV although, unlike @KarlDP, I won't mark your post "Disagree". If it's a stranger or casual acquaintance then yes, but I won't cut friends out of my life simply because we're not on the same page re vaping. I appreciate my friends for other qualities e.g. they care about me, which is why they, in their ignorance, are concerned about my vaping! However, if they become persistent then I'll take stronger action.


@Hooked, my comment was very much "tongue in cheek". I do not expect that you actually exclude people from your life for something as trivial as this.
It was just a (failed) attempt at humor 
On the subject of Disagreeing. Please do feel free to use the button. If you ever Dislike or Disagree with anything I say, the button is there for a reason.

As for dealing with people that try to convince me how bad vaping is for me... I'll be civil and engaging if the argument has merit and is approached in a reasonable manner, otherwise I just deploy the standard "smile & wave" tactic and move along. I do have better things to do with my time ... like watching paint dry

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> @Hooked, my comment was very much "tongue in cheek". I do not expect that you actually exclude people from your life for something as trivial as this.
> It was just a (failed) attempt at humor
> On the subject of Disagreeing. Please do feel free to use the button. If you ever Dislike or Disagree with anything I say, the button is there for a reason.
> 
> As for dealing with people that try to convince me how bad vaping is for me... I'll be civil and engaging if the argument has merit and is approached in a reasonable manner, otherwise I just deploy the standard "smile & wave" tactic and move along. I do have better things to do with my time ... like watching paint dry



I just say that I enjoy it and I feel WAY better than when I smoked
That usually gets them to back off...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

TheV said:


> @Hooked, my comment was very much "tongue in cheek". I do not expect that you actually exclude people from your life for something as trivial as this.
> It was just a (failed) attempt at humor
> On the subject of Disagreeing. Please do feel free to use the button. If you ever Dislike or Disagree with anything I say, the button is there for a reason.
> 
> As for dealing with people that try to convince me how bad vaping is for me... I'll be civil and engaging if the argument has merit and is approached in a reasonable manner, otherwise I just deploy the standard "smile & wave" tactic and move along. I do have better things to do with my time ... like watching paint dry



Sorry @TheV it's not the first time that I've taken a post seriously, when it was meant as a joke. Without smileys or winks or winks or something I just assume that the literal meaning is the one! And no - I will not give you a Disagree. Quite honestly, I don't think it's necessary and I think it's just a horrible thing to do to someone. 
*
Very few* peeps on the forum use the Disagree button and, [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], I think it should be removed. What's the point of it? Rather disagree using words and explanations, as I have done. My perspective of someone who doesn't offer any explanation of disagreement, but simply clicks on the Disagree button, is that they clearly think that their opinion is important enough to show disagreement, but they're too lazy to enter into discussion. Please consider removing that button - I don't think anyone gives two hoots whether someone who is quite unknown to them agrees with what they said or not! If I remember correctly, some time ago @Alex also wanted the Disagree button to be removed. I'm speaking under correction, so if it wasn't you @Alex forgive me!


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Sorry @TheV it's not the first time that I've taken a post seriously, when it was meant as a joke. Without smileys or winks or winks or something I just assume that the literal meaning is the one! And no - I will not give you a Disagree. Quite honestly, I don't think it's necessary and I think it's just a horrible thing to do to someone.
> *
> Very few* peeps on the forum use the Disagree button and, g0g, I think it should be removed. What's the point of it? Rather disagree using words and explanations, as I have done. My perspective of someone who doesn't offer any explanation of disagreement, but simply clicks on the Disagree button, is that they clearly think that their opinion is important enough to show disagreement, but they're too lazy to enter into discussion. Please consider removing that button - I don't think anyone gives two hoots whether someone who is quite unknown to them agrees with what they said or not! If I remember correctly, some time ago @Alex also wanted the Disagree button to be removed. I'm speaking under correction, so if it wasn't you @Alex forgive me!



Hi @Hooked

Very interesting point you brought up

We have considered the rating icons on a number of occasions
Likely candidates for removal have been the dislike and the disagree icons
But on several occasions, we have agreed to keep them. We moved the disagree to the far right so that finger slips are less likely.

Its important to give people an opportunity to show they disagree with something that has been said. Even if its not used that often. If they choose to enter into the discussion and explain why they disagree, then that is great. Other members would appreciate that. If not, well then that is okay too. At least the poster gets an indication that someone disagrees with them. And they could even continue the discussion further via PM.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alex

Hooked said:


> Sorry @TheV it's not the first time that I've taken a post seriously, when it was meant as a joke. Without smileys or winks or winks or something I just assume that the literal meaning is the one! And no - I will not give you a Disagree. Quite honestly, I don't think it's necessary and I think it's just a horrible thing to do to someone.
> *
> Very few* peeps on the forum use the Disagree button and, g0g, I think it should be removed. What's the point of it? Rather disagree using words and explanations, as I have done. My perspective of someone who doesn't offer any explanation of disagreement, but simply clicks on the Disagree button, is that they clearly think that their opinion is important enough to show disagreement, but they're too lazy to enter into discussion. Please consider removing that button - I don't think anyone gives two hoots whether someone who is quite unknown to them agrees with what they said or not! If I remember correctly, some time ago @Alex also wanted the Disagree button to be removed. I'm speaking under correction, so if it wasn't you @Alex forgive me!



It's interesting that you bring this up @Hooked, I'm inclined to agree with you with regarding the disagree button, it's much better to express the reason for the disagreement in words, except in rare circumstances when doing so would invoke a firestorm due to heated emotions. I'm not a huge fan of the disagree button, but I think it does have it's place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

snap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> Very interesting point you brought up
> 
> We have considered the rating icons on a number of occasions
> Likely candidates for removal have been the dislike and the disagree icons
> But on several occasions, we have agreed to keep them. We moved the disagree to the far right so that finger slips are less likely.
> 
> Its important to give people an opportunity to show they disagree with something that has been said. Even if its not used that often. If they choose to enter into the discussion and explain why they disagree, then that is great. Other members would appreciate that. If not, well then that is okay too. At least the poster gets an indication that someone disagrees with them. And they could even continue the discussion further via PM.



Sorry Silver, I disagree. I see no point in showing someone that you disagree with them, if you're not prepared to enter into discussion. How would you feel if you suggested something to a person in your family and they just said, "I disagree." and walked away?

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Sorry Silver, I disagree. I see no point in showing someone that you disagree with them, if you're not prepared to enter into discussion. How would you feel if you suggested something to a person in your family and they just said, "I disagree." and walked away?



I hear you @Hooked and i agree that it is more polite to explain ones disagreement.


----------



## Raindance

Not to derail things but I would much prefer a "Please explain/clarify" button. Sometimes disagreement is merely a case of needing more understanding.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Hooked 
My disagree on your post is a joke

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheV

Hooked said:


> Sorry @TheV it's not the first time that I've taken a post seriously, when it was meant as a joke. Without smileys or winks or winks or something I just assume that the literal meaning is the one! And no - I will not give you a Disagree. Quite honestly, I don't think it's necessary and I think it's just a horrible thing to do to someone.
> *
> Very few* peeps on the forum use the Disagree button and, g0g, I think it should be removed. What's the point of it? Rather disagree using words and explanations, as I have done. My perspective of someone who doesn't offer any explanation of disagreement, but simply clicks on the Disagree button, is that they clearly think that their opinion is important enough to show disagreement, but they're too lazy to enter into discussion. Please consider removing that button - I don't think anyone gives two hoots whether someone who is quite unknown to them agrees with what they said or not! If I remember correctly, some time ago @Alex also wanted the Disagree button to be removed. I'm speaking under correction, so if it wasn't you @Alex forgive me!


Not a problem @Hooked. Things don't always come across clearly or as intended via text. With a bit of back and forth we will usually get on the same page though 

Regarding the buttons... I've completely started ignoring them. I have no notifications or alerts if an action is taken on any of my posts. I've blocked the element completely on my browser. I try and streamline my interaction as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> I just say that I enjoy it and I feel WAY better than when I smoked
> That usually gets them to back off...


I completely agree that your own improvement in your health is the only motivation you need and should be sufficient for any argument.

Does vaping in itself improve you health... no definitely not.
Does vaping as an alternative to smoking improve your health... absolutely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Adephi

I foresee a slight problem with my first winter as a vaper.

The juice tend to not wick so lekker at 3am when its at the coldest. Might have to make some 50/50 juices.

Not even my squonker wants to squonk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I hope saqa completes my application at least this time. It's already 4 months now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I hope saqa completes my application at least this time. It's already 4 months now
> 
> View attachment 132545


Yeah try applying for a vault copy from Home Affairs - been waiting since August last year. I need my unabridged birth certificate so that I can apply for my ancestral visa...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> I foresee a slight problem with my first winter as a vaper.
> 
> The juice tend to not wick so lekker at 3am when its at the coldest. Might have to make some 50/50 juices.
> 
> Not even my squonker wants to squonk.



Lol depends on where you live. If I leave my butter outside, it will be as hard as a brick so imagine if I leave a wet wick then, it will be frozen solid ...

Last winter, the hose pipe was shooting ice pieces out.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah try applying for a vault copy from Home Affairs - been waiting since August last year. I need my unabridged birth certificate so that I can apply for my ancestral visa...



I have a feeling that I am definitely going to, after saqa I have to apply for a work permit !


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have a feeling that I am definitely going to, after saqa I have to apply for a work permit !



Oh Lords of Kobol, good luck with that..
Call centre is useless - dad been phoning to hurry them up and obviously nothing gets done

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Oh Lords of Kobol, good luck with that..
> Call centre is useless - dad been phoning to hurry them up and obviously nothing gets done


somewhere deep down I knew divorcing my wife was the right decision instead of listening to her and coming here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stillwaters

RainstormZA said:


> Lol depends on where you live. If I leave my butter outside, it will be as hard as a brick so imagine if I leave a wet wick then, it will be frozen solid ...
> 
> Last winter, the hose pipe was shooting ice pieces out.


The wick will probably not freeze solid due to the PG. My PG nic lives in the freezer and has never frozen. But then again, your winters are cold... damn cold. PG may freeze

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Computer won't boot. Terrific. Got numbers of one or two guys in Yzer who repair computers. And where are the numbers? On the computer. I've got noodles for brains!!! And hate using phone for forum so I'll be MIA until sorted out. 

TV not working either! Switched on Sat for first time in months. Wanted to watch royal wedding. No signal. Terrific. 

What will be the third thing?
.


----------



## Hooked

Computer won't boot. Terrific. Got numbers of one or two guys in Yzer who repair computers. And where are the numbers? On the computer. I've got noodles for brains!!! And hate using phone for forum so I'll be MIA until sorted out. 

TV not working either! Switched on Sat for first time in months. Wanted to watch royal wedding. No signal. Terrific. 

What will be the third thing?
.


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Computer won't boot. Terrific. Got numbers of one or two guys in Yzer who repair computers. And where are the numbers? On the computer. I've got noodles for brains!!! And hate using phone for forum so I'll be MIA until sorted out.
> 
> TV not working either! Switched on Sat for first time in months. Wanted to watch royal wedding. No signal. Terrific.
> 
> What will be the third thing?
> .



Oh no!! Hope you manage to come right soon @Hooked


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Computer won't boot. Terrific. Got numbers of one or two guys in Yzer who repair computers. And where are the numbers? On the computer. I've got noodles for brains!!! And hate using phone for forum so I'll be MIA until sorted out.
> 
> TV not working either! Switched on Sat for first time in months. Wanted to watch royal wedding. No signal. Terrific.
> 
> What will be the third thing?
> .



A double post on the forum... there you are sorted. Now all will go well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> Lol depends on where you live. If I leave my butter outside, it will be as hard as a brick so imagine if I leave a wet wick then, it will be frozen solid ...
> 
> Last winter, the hose pipe was shooting ice pieces out.


We have family from the Natal Midlands. They refuse to come to Gauteng in winter because of the Highveld frost. 

Now I work nightshift and have to go outside for a vape. Couldn't even hold my BB so cold it was.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> We have family from the Natal Midlands. They refuse to come to Gauteng in winter because of the Highveld frost.
> 
> Now I work nightshift and have to go outside for a vape. Couldn't even hold my BB so cold it was.



Haha that's what I'm talking about - ten times worse here because I have to wear gloves outside. I lose total feeling in my fingers after 5 minutes in -1 down to -5...

Right now it's not so bad... In slops and no socks hehehe


----------



## Jp1905

So since Sunday we have been on a mouse hunt...this bugger is quick,and Im sure he has super powers to make himself invisible...So Im softening the bugger up...feeding him every night then the trap comes out.

Which gets me thinking,wonder if the smell of me vaping attracts him,only when I sot in front of the tv vaping the little nonsense becomes arrogant and jolts through the living room,the 2 pitbulls snoring away and not of any help whatsoever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Oh no!! Hope you manage to come right soon @Hooked



Nope. Computer brain-dead. Have to buy new one. Getting it tmw I hope!


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Nope. Computer brain-dead. Have to buy new one. Getting it tmw I hope!


Damn, is it a laptop or desktop pc?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Nope. Computer brain-dead. Have to buy new one. Getting it tmw I hope!


How old it is ?? What did ur tech say ? I would like to have a go at it. Let me know what are ur plans for it.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

If nothing I can strip it for parts to make a magnetic stirrer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> How old it is ?? What did ur tech say ? I would like to have a go at it. Let me know what are ur plans for it.


@Hooked let him try. Usually we can find cheap parts to replace if it's not a big issue. 

I once was called out by the ex's sister who got fed-up with an useless technician - I had to move data from the old PCs to the new ones, install a printer and set it up on the WiFi, check that everything was working...

She was very very happy about it after I was done. She called him out three times but I only needed to go once. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Jp1905 said:


> So since Sunday we have been on a mouse hunt...this bugger is quick,and Im sure he has super powers to make himself invisible...So Im softening the bugger up...feeding him every night then the trap comes out.
> 
> Which gets me thinking,wonder if the smell of me vaping attracts him,only when I sot in front of the tv vaping the little nonsense becomes arrogant and jolts through the living room,the 2 pitbulls snoring away and not of any help whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It usually means they have found a source of food. We had a rat in the house, eating dog food out of the packet. Ended up canning or boxing every perishable up. Rat couldnt eat bec there was no food and died as it was trapped in the house. Haven't seen another rat since.

Also finding that they are too smart for cage traps so I was forced to do it the cruel way - snap traps with food on it. Caught quite a lot of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz

Hooked said:


> Computer won't boot. Terrific. Got numbers of one or two guys in Yzer who repair computers. And where are the numbers? On the computer. I've got noodles for brains!!! And hate using phone for forum so I'll be MIA until sorted out.
> 
> TV not working either! Switched on Sat for first time in months. Wanted to watch royal wedding. No signal. Terrific.
> 
> What will be the third thing?
> .


Hi @Hooked I have been doing IT for the past 14 years or so, If you'd like I can have a look at it for you?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA

Sorry for replying now only, but reading forum on the phone is a pain. I can't stand reading on a small screen so I've been MIA. Thanks so much for your offers to help @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Dietz. That's very kind of you indeed and I never thought to ask for help from the forum. 

Back in action now with a new Dell laptop. The IT guy from Calldoit said the previous one (also Dell laptop) is fried and can't be repaired. He was able to restore my data, although most of my stuff is backed up on a USB anyway. He took the old one back to his office where he'll keep it for a week just in case I'm missing any data, after which I'll give him the go ahead to reformat, after which he'll give the old one to some place who destroys it. @Faiyaz Cheulkar if you're serious about wanting the old one pls PM or FB me and I'll get it back from him so you can have it.

I've had a bad few days. First TV decoder went on the blink - dead as a doornail and doesn't even switch on. Then laptop. Then one of the alarm sensors (but was just the battery). Then fluorescent lights in kitchen. Waiting for electrician, as apparently it's not the tubes, it's a problem with the connection altogether. 

The alarm guy said quite a few people have been having similar problems over the last week or so and he wonders if it's not power surges?

Anyway, I'm glad to be back! But being without a computer since Monday has shown me how much time I have for other things when I'm not on the Internet - specifically on the forum lol

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> Hi @Hooked I have been doing IT for the past 14 years or so, If you'd like I can have a look at it for you?



Interesting. I'm also in the IT field too since I was 25 but been operating PCs since I was 6. First memory was an IBM with a black and green crt and everything was done by the dos line .

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA
> 
> Sorry for replying now only, but reading forum on the phone is a pain. I can't stand reading on a small screen so I've been MIA. Thanks so much for your offers to help @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Dietz. That's very kind of you indeed and I never thought to ask for help from the forum.
> 
> Back in action now with a new Dell laptop. The IT guy from Calldoit said the previous one (also Dell laptop) is fried and can't be repaired. He was able to restore my data, although most of my stuff is backed up on a USB anyway. He took the old one back to his office where he'll keep it for a week just in case I'm missing any data, after which I'll give him the go ahead to reformat, after which he'll give the old one to some place who destroys it. @Faiyaz Cheulkar if you're serious about wanting the old one pls PM or FB me and I'll get it back from him so you can have it.
> 
> I've had a bad few days. First TV decoder went on the blink - dead as a doornail and doesn't even switch on. Then laptop. Then one of the alarm sensors (but was just the battery). Then fluorescent lights in kitchen. Waiting for electrician, as apparently it's not the tubes, it's a problem with the connection altogether.
> 
> The alarm guy said quite a few people have been having similar problems over the last week or so and he wonders if it's not power surges?
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be back! But being without a computer since Monday has shown me how much time I have for other things when I'm not on the Internet - specifically on the forum lol



YAY welcome back! @Hooked  Sorry to hear about the other problems (decoder and lights), hope they get sorted out soon too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Then fluorescent lights in kitchen. Waiting for electrician, as apparently it's not the tubes, it's a problem with the connection altogether.



Most likely need to replace the starters.

Why don't you get it converted to LED?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Am I the only woman that is pretty technical in almost every way? 

Comes from growing up with 3 brothers lol. Heck I even build my own tree house

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Anyone having difficulty connecting to forum frm desktop/laptop? This morning no problem but i can't frm laptop, but can frm my phone. I'm goung into a rapid decline with all these things going wrong. I'm sure someone's put a curse on me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog

No problem here @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Anyone having difficulty connecting to forum frm desktop/laptop? This morning no problem but i can't frm laptop, but can frm my phone. I'm goung into a rapid decline with all these things going wrong. I'm sure someone's put a curse on me!


Does ecigssa not open at all or u get to the login page and get a screen asking for verification ?? Let me know more, may be we can do a remore login session on your new laptop and I can help u fix it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Am I the only woman that is pretty technical in almost every way?
> 
> Comes from growing up with 3 brothers lol. Heck I even build my own tree house


I guess u are. My wife is a developer but she still presses both up and down buttons on an elevator call button as she thinks the elevator will come faster.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Dietz said:


> Hi @Hooked I have been doing IT for the past 14 years or so, If you'd like I can have a look at it for you?


What do u do exactly ? I mean are u into support development testing ??


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I guess u are. My wife is a developer but she still presses both up and down buttons on an elevator call button as she thinks the elevator will come faster.



Hahahahahaha tell her to take the stairs. It's faster...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dietz

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What do u do exactly ? I mean are u into support development testing ??


At the moment, Project management for the most part while also going to the south African border posts for customs related Clearing software support. 
But started out In IT Sales then IT technician at Computer corp and after I got my A+, N+ I worked as a Systems administrator for a few companies, also did networking and Fibre in a few of MTN Data switches after that I was a Helpdesk Manager and now Im in Project management and Client Software Support.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Dietz said:


> At the moment, Project management for the most part while also going to the south African border posts for customs related Clearing software support.
> But started out In IT Sales then IT technician at Computer corp and after I got my A+, N+ I worked as a Systems administrator for a few companies, also did networking and Fibre in a few of MTN Data switches after that I was a Helpdesk Manager and now Im in Project management and Client Software Support.


Thats awesome, May be once I have a work permit u can help me find a job. I worked for tech support for Microsoft SharePoint, then switched to work for Optus Australia for tech support and help desk got promoted, worked as a tech lead for several years, then worked as a software tester as the pay was good and I hated night shifts.
Testing Jobs pay good but it's boring, would love to work for software support again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Does ecigssa not open at all or u get to the login page and get a screen asking for verification ?? Let me know more, may be we can do a remore login session on your new laptop and I can help u fix it.



Thanks @Faiyaz Cheulkar but since the computer is under guarantee, I think I should let Calldoit handle any problems. He installed Teamwork on my comp in case there are. But, what happened with the forum was a message saying that it was taking too long to respond. I know why - I had run out of data!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> No problem here @Hooked



Problem sorted @Bulldog - I'd run out of data!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Jp1905 said:


> So since Sunday we have been on a mouse hunt...this bugger is quick,and Im sure he has super powers to make himself invisible...So Im softening the bugger up...feeding him every night then the trap comes out.
> 
> Which gets me thinking,wonder if the smell of me vaping attracts him,only when I sot in front of the tv vaping the little nonsense becomes arrogant and jolts through the living room,the 2 pitbulls snoring away and not of any help whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am convinced that the Vaping has something to do with it...but more in a sense of due to the clouds, the room gets darker. Mice are crepuscular and nocturnal so that would explain it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

Silver said:


> I just say that I enjoy it and I feel WAY better than when I smoked
> That usually gets them to back off...


It doesn't happen a lot but my go to response is: So?


Alex said:


> It's interesting that you bring this up @Hooked, I'm inclined to agree with you with regarding the disagree button, it's much better to express the reason for the disagreement in words, except in rare circumstances when doing so would invoke a firestorm due to heated emotions. I'm not a huge fan of the disagree button, but I think it does have it's place.


There could be 10 Disagree rating buttons...if anything should be removed it's that damn Optimistic button. Yeah...you know who you are.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> First time tasting dragon fruit. Still can't decode if I like it or not. A combination of sweet and bland.
> 
> View attachment 131168
> 
> 
> View attachment 131167


Didnt you get a sherbety kind off flavour?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Room Fogger said:


> It becomes a habit for us to read every sticker to find out what's in whatever we want to buy, Woolies Viennas-yes, Bokkie-no, Ina Paarman spices, nandos sauces, wellington tomato sauce, chutney, all gluten free. Rice crispies contain gluten, simba chips, gluten, rajah curry powder, gluten, Cartwright, fine.
> 
> The secret is that you are able to eat virtually anything, just in a slightly other format or brand. It is second nature for us that locust 1 has his own butter, cheese etc, and he eats first where bread or rolls are involved, gluten free of course, and lots of hand washing.
> 
> Good luck, but it becomes real easy once you start deliberately looking for gluten in everyday items, and they appear in the most strangest places, even in ice cream.


This makes no sense to me. Gluten is formed when water is mixed with wheat flour. It's not a separate ingredient that can be added willy nilly to anything...and if you're putting 1% brown bread in my Ice cream, keep it.
Then again, if the number of people following gluten free diets, keeps being triple the amount of people that actually suffers from celiac disease, I suppose I'd jump on the money making bandwagon as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Bumblebabe said:


> @RainstormZA
> I'm sorry to be the barer of bad news.
> The corn flour is comes with its own set of problems. Same with rice and potatoes.
> 
> The problem with gluten is the protein gluten, it causes holes in the stomach lining and you end up with undigested food particles in your blood stream.
> Corn and potatoes have their own gluten-like proteins that are no good for any of use.
> To top it they are also high carb, this means they are as good as sugar for you. Your liver turns high carb foods in to sugar, your insulin levels god up, this is the process that does so much harm because it was not meant to be used so much.


I won't press that button, but unfortunately I have to disagree @Bumblebabe. Potatoes are 100% gluten free and gluten found in corn flour is completely harmless to people suffering from celiac disease. Only wheat (and only when it becomes wet) produces the troublesome Gluten.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Didnt you get a sherbety kind off flavour?



No, it's slimey. Lol. I'll repeat what I said about turnips but sweeter.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> No, it's slimey. Lol. I'll repeat what I said about turnips but sweeter.


Maybe you had an off one? But if we've learned anything it's that flavourbis subjective.


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Maybe you had an off one? But if we've learned anything it's that flavourbis subjective.



Yeah, flavouring is subjective. No, it was perfect. My mom had it before and said it was fine. She doesn't really like it though.

Once it was in my mouth, it had the texture of cooked oats porridge and I don't like oats porridge as it's slimey. The flavour is similar to raw turnips. I eat a lot of raw vegetables so yeah.


----------



## Steyn777

Below you'll find @RainstormZA's flavour notes on "Earth Dragonfruit" I would be careful with this one as it seems even a little to much could ruin a recipe. 




RainstormZA said:


> Yeah, flavouring is subjective. No, it was perfect. My mom had it before and said it was fine. She doesn't really like it though.
> 
> Once it was in my mouth, it had the texture of cooked oats porridge and I don't like oats porridge as it's slimey. The flavour is similar to raw turnips. I eat a lot of raw vegetables so yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Steyn777 said:


> It doesn't happen a lot but my go to response is: So?
> 
> There could be 10 Disagree rating buttons...if anything should be removed it's that damn Optimistic button. Yeah...you know who you are.


Oh @Raindance.......Grrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Roflmao @Steyn777

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Steyn777 said:


> I won't press that button, but unfortunately I have to disagree @Bumblebabe. Potatoes are 100% gluten free and gluten found in corn flour is completely harmless to people suffering from celiac disease. Only wheat (and only when it becomes wet) produces the troublesome Gluten.



This is the mistake everyone makes.
I deal with clients on a daily basis, specially kids with celiac and candida over growth.
It is not gluten but they have a protein that acts the same as gluten.

One another note, potatoes are just carbs, that equals to sugar. Too much sugar is no good for either celiac or candida.
Corn is 100% GMO and again just carbs, again no good for either celiac or candida.

It comes down to tolerance levels, but even the person who can tolerate those now, eventually develop an intolerance.
There is such a huge variety of amazing veggies to choose from. Explore them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Most likely need to replace the starters.
> 
> Why don't you get it converted to LED?



@RainstormZA You are quite right. Electrician also suggested LED so that's what I have now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

Bumblebabe said:


> This is the mistake everyone makes.
> I deal with clients on a daily basis, specially kids with celiac and candida over growth.
> It is not gluten but they have a protein that acts the same as gluten.
> 
> One another note, potatoes are just carbs, that equals to sugar. Too much sugar is no good for either celiac or candida.
> Corn is 100% GMO and again just carbs, again no good for either celiac or candida.
> 
> It comes down to tolerance levels, but even the person who can tolerate those now, eventually develop an intolerance.
> There is such a huge variety of amazing veggies to choose from. Explore them


Oh don't get me wrong, I am by no means an advocate for potatoes or corn and as you know I'm all for a low carb lifestyle. What bugs me about the gluten free industry is that they falsely label products and the pricing is not even a little justified for some of them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Am I the only woman that is pretty technical in almost every way?
> 
> Comes from growing up with 3 brothers lol. Heck I even build my own tree house



@RainstormZA WOW! That's pretty amazing! I don't think many women would build their own tree house! Come to think of it, I know many guys who couldn't/wouldn't either!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

Room Fogger said:


> It becomes a habit for us to read every sticker to find out what's in whatever we want to buy, Woolies Viennas-yes, Bokkie-no, Ina Paarman spices, nandos sauces, wellington tomato sauce, chutney, all gluten free. Rice crispies contain gluten, simba chips, gluten, rajah curry powder, gluten, Cartwright, fine.
> 
> The secret is that you are able to eat virtually anything, just in a slightly other format or brand. It is second nature for us that locust 1 has his own butter, cheese etc, and he eats first where bread or rolls are involved, gluten free of course, and lots of hand washing.
> 
> Good luck, but it becomes real easy once you start deliberately looking for gluten in everyday items, and they appear in the most strangest places, even in ice cream.


That is so true.
Once you look out and get used to it it becomes so easy.
The easiest way is to keep clear of processed "foods".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

craigb said:


> My primary contribution, especially for the ladies, is if you are having gluten issues, get your thyroids checked. If possible get tested for Hashimoto's Disease. HRH went through a very difficult time until we found a doctor prepared to test fully and finally figure out. the extremes can be managed with medicine, but knowing exactly what is wrong helps you choose an appropriate approach to food that is the real foundation for healing.


Good tip, we should check it anyway.
But, mine is working well (very grateful for that) and I am extremely gluten intolerant.
There is no one size fits all.
The gluten effect, attacks your weakest link.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Steyn777 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I am by no means an advocate for potatoes or corn and as you know I'm all for a low carb lifestyle. What bugs me about the gluten free industry is that they falsely label products and the pricing is not even a little justified for some of them.



You learn to stay calm about. 
I feel so sorry for those that trust the writing on packets. 

Where money comes in, all care and ethics goes out the back door. 

It’s infuriating but to fight those is a losing battle. 
We rather educate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA You are quite right. Electrician also suggested LED so that's what I have now.



Winner winner! It's so much easier and you don't need to fork out for new starters. It's totally unnecessary and led power consumption is 50% less than what fluorescent tubes use. Lasts just as long and more people are going over to LED these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> You learn to stay calm about.
> I feel so sorry for those that trust the writing on packets.
> 
> Where money comes in, all care and ethics goes out the back door.
> 
> It’s infuriating but to fight those is a losing battle.
> We rather educate.



Yes! Education is the key .

There's roasted garlic and rosemary butternut. Oh so yum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA WOW! That's pretty amazing! I don't think many women would build their own tree house! Come to think of it, I know many guys who couldn't/wouldn't either!



Oh it was an awesome one on the farm - far away from the house and a great look out point to the neighbours farm. I used to go up with my books and read for hours!


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Yes! Education is the key .
> 
> There's roasted garlic and rosemary butternut. Oh so yum!


You had to go there lol

Butternut bake
Cut butternut or sweet potato as you wish - blocks or slices.
Mix in cream cheese, mustard, paprika, turmeric, salt and pepper.
Bake for an hour and enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Bumblebabe said:


> You had to go there lol
> 
> Butternut bake
> Cut butternut or sweet potato as you wish - blocks or slices.
> Mix in cream cheese, mustard, paprika, turmeric, salt and pepper.
> Bake for an hour and enjoy



That sounds delicious @Bumblebabe !! Will have to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> You had to go there lol
> 
> Butternut bake
> Cut butternut or sweet potato as you wish - blocks or slices.
> Mix in cream cheese, mustard, paprika, turmeric, salt and pepper.
> Bake for an hour and enjoy



Hahahahahaha that's the only vegetable I will eat cooked. Or carrots. Everything else tastes better raw. The whole of summer, I was picking and eating off the earth or vines. Blackberries included. I even had a few Granny Smith apples off the trees - too sour for everyone but I thought they tasted perfect. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

An hallowed epitaph to a fallen knight
So bravely defending the secrets of the garden
Battling strong winds and hail
Through the winter's frozen grasp
He wears the house colours of black and white
Ridding the lands of vermin
Standing guard all day on the bush tops 
While feeding himself and his family
The battle won, always string their heads on a fence
An ode to a brave knight, indeed.

Can you guess who it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Am I the only woman that is pretty technical in almost every way?
> 
> Comes from growing up with 3 brothers lol. Heck I even build my own tree house


Nope, I am too, and Physics is my true love. 
I build tanks, coils, etcetera, I have overhauled 2 Land Rovers S ii a (Snert (pick-up and my daily for years, also had a couple of colour changes, right through from blue to Olive Drab and British racing green, white) and Ossewania Kakebenia the station wagon) and a Suzuki 410 - from scratch (must find pics of them all).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> Nope, I am too, and Physics is my true love.
> I build tanks, coils, etcetera, I have overhauled 2 Land Rovers S ii a (Snert (pick-up and my daily for years, also had a couple of colour changes, right through from blue to Olive Drab and British racing green, white) and Ossewania Kakebenia the station wagon) and a Suzuki 410 - from scratch (must find pics of them all).



Ooooh yes! That's awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooh yes! That's awesome!


What I could find now - 
Snert, my daily, in perfect mechanical condition (spare side shafts, petrol, "bloudraad", cable ties and silicon were standard in the toolbox:

This was at the "Quarry" next to the N1, trying to tow a Samel 100 from the Air Force Museum out of diff-deep mud - we did manage to "rock' it:

Ossewania, more or less where Mooikloof now is:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> Didnt you get a sherbety kind off flavour?





RainstormZA said:


> An hallowed epitaph to a fallen knight
> So bravely defending the secrets of the garden
> Battling strong winds and hail
> Through the winter's frozen grasp
> He wears the house colours of black and white
> Ridding the lands of vermin
> Standing guard all day on the bush tops
> While feeding himself and his family
> The battle won, always string their heads on a fence
> An ode to a brave knight, indeed.
> 
> Can you guess who it is?



@RainstormZA A scarecrow?


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> Nope, I am too, and Physics is my true love.
> I build tanks, coils, etcetera, I have overhauled 2 Land Rovers S ii a (Snert (pick-up and my daily for years, also had a couple of colour changes, right through from blue to Olive Drab and British racing green, white) and Ossewania Kakebenia the station wagon) and a Suzuki 410 - from scratch (must find pics of them all).



WOW @Caramia! That's amazing!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA A scarecrow?



Close enough but not a scarecrow


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Close enough but not a scarecrow





RainstormZA said:


> Close enough but not a scarecrow



@RainstormZA 

Ah! "A fallen knight" - it must be a Night Adder!


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> An hallowed epitaph to a fallen knight
> So bravely defending the secrets of the garden
> Battling strong winds and hail
> Through the winter's frozen grasp
> He wears the house colours of black and white
> Ridding the lands of vermin
> Standing guard all day on the bush tops
> While feeding himself and his family
> The battle won, always string their heads on a fence
> An ode to a brave knight, indeed.
> 
> Can you guess who it is?


The Devil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA
> 
> Ah! "A fallen knight" - it must be a Night Adder!


Nope...

Clue is its a bird


----------



## craigb

An owl


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> An owl


Noooooo. Lol.


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> The Devil


Haha you wish...


----------



## Carnival

@RainstormZA a raven?


----------



## RainstormZA

Carnival said:


> @RainstormZA a raven?


Only one raven species in South Africa and it's very rare to see them. I've only seen one in my life.

So wrong answer.


----------



## Steyn777

Its BATMAN!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA Vulture? which is what I was going to say before I got sidetracked by snakes


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> An hallowed epitaph to a fallen knight
> So bravely defending the secrets of the garden
> Battling strong winds and hail
> Through the winter's frozen grasp
> He wears the house colours of black and white
> Ridding the lands of vermin
> Standing guard all day on the bush tops
> While feeding himself and his family
> The battle won, always string their heads on a fence
> An ode to a brave knight, indeed.
> 
> Can you guess who it is?


Laksman, have no clue what the English name is.
Regards


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> Laksman, have no clue what the English name is.
> Regards


according to the reference website that shall remain unnamed, it is _Souza's Shrike _ in Engels


----------



## Raindance

Caramia said:


> Nope, I am too, and Physics is my true love.
> I build tanks, coils, etcetera, I have overhauled 2 Land Rovers S ii a (Snert (pick-up and my daily for years, also had a couple of colour changes, right through from blue to Olive Drab and British racing green, white) and Ossewania Kakebenia the station wagon) and a Suzuki 410 - from scratch (must find pics of them all).


Bloody awesome, raising my own daughter to put ears on most men. Having a daughter changes a man.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

craigb said:


> according to the reference website that shall remain unnamed, it is _Souza's Shrike _ in Engels


Mmmmm, there is a name but I will only be able to recall it once it is of no more importance. Oud word is nie vir kinners nie! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> Having a daughter changes a man


I'm sure @Dietz and many others will agree.

And in most cases, a change for the better (from personal experience)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

craigb said:


> I'm sure @Dietz and many others will agree.
> 
> And in most cases, a change for the better (from personal experience)


Most certainly!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Laksman, have no clue what the English name is.
> Regards



Woohoo you got that right

These birds are so underrated - I raised 3 babies many years ago. Only one survived and went back to the wild.

The english name is fiscal shrike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Woohoo you got that right
> 
> These birds are so underrated - I raised 3 babies many years ago. Only one survived and went back to the wild.
> 
> The english name is fiscal shrike


They underrated because 2 thirds of them die very young.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> They underrated because 2 thirds of them die very young.


I'm gonna shrill shrike fear in you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> I'm gonna shrill shrike fear in you



You'll have to do it 3 times if you intent for it to work.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Woohoo you got that right
> 
> These birds are so underrated - I raised 3 babies many years ago. Only one survived and went back to the wild.
> 
> The english name is fiscal shrike


Janfiskaal! 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Raindance said:


> Janfiskaal!
> 
> Regards


The only bird that matters at this very moment is the Liverbird.


----------



## Raindance

Steyn777 said:


> The only bird that matters at this very moment is the Liverbird.


That sure seems to be the case! Lol.

Regards


----------



## Steyn777

Raindance said:


> That sure seems to be the case! Lol.
> 
> Regards


You'll have to excuse me tonight...been waiting for this moment for many many years.


----------



## Raindance

Steyn777 said:


> You'll have to excuse me tonight...been waiting for this moment for many many years.


That sounds like a lotto moment....

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Raindance said:


> That sounds like a lotto moment....
> 
> Regards


If I had the choice between winning the lotto and Liverpool winning tonight...it's Liverpool all the way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Steyn777 said:


> If I had the choice between winning the lotto and Liverpool winning tonight...it's Liverpool all the way.


Out of scope for me unfortunately, to each his own but in my case what happens in Canada may as well not have happened at all. We are talking ice hockey right?

Cheers

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Woohoo you got that right
> 
> These birds are so underrated - I raised 3 babies many years ago. Only one survived and went back to the wild.
> 
> The english name is fiscal shrike



@RainstormZA So what prize does @Raindance get? And well done, Raindance!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA So what prize does @Raindance get? And well done, Raindance!


Think I crossed paths with that poem or similar before.

Another thread came up just now where we try to guess the book and author based on a quote. I admire some peoples ability to remember book titles and authors. I remember contents but sadly loose sight of the metadata such as these details.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Think I crossed paths with that poem or similar before.
> 
> Another thread came up just now where we try to guess the book and author based on a quote. I admire some peoples ability to remember book titles and authors. I remember contents but sadly loose sight of the metadata such as these details.
> 
> Regards



Strangely, I just wrote it from scratch today... Not quoted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Think I crossed paths with that poem or similar before


are you not thinking of the Knights templars and hospitallers?

Templars were black and white. Hospitallers wear a red cross on white with grey underneath. Even the flags are the same.


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> are you not thinking of the Knights templars and hospitallers?
> 
> Templars were black and white. Hospitallers wear a red cross on white with grey underneath. Even the flags are the same.



Schooldays: 

C. Louis Leipoldt
Oktobermaand

".....
dié hoor jy orals fluit;
Fiskaal is op die oorlog -
daaronder by die sluis,
Daar is 'n dor ou doringboom
sy spens en sy kombuis.

Dit is die maand Oktober!
....."

This would have made Mr Neethling, my Afr teacher proud...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA You WROTE that? Good gracious! You are indeed a woman of many talents!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Dietz @RainstormZA @Braki 

I don't remember which screenshot program I was using on my old laptop, so I may as well pick your IT brains. Which one would you recommend. My requirements are as follows:

1. It must be free. This is non-negotiable.
2. It must be simple and user-friendly. 
3. It must be good at taking shots of sections of the page only. 

Looking forward to your answers! Going offline now - will check in later ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Dietz @RainstormZA @Braki
> 
> I don't remember which screenshot program I was using on my old laptop, so I may as well pick your IT brains. Which one would you recommend. My requirements are as follows:
> 
> 1. It must be free. This is non-negotiable.
> 2. It must be simple and user-friendly.
> 3. It must be good at taking shots of sections of the page only.
> 
> Looking forward to your answers! Going offline now - will check in later ...


fn + prt sc Then paste in paint, edit as needed.

Absolutely free

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> fn + prt sc Then paste in paint, edit as needed.
> 
> Absolutely free
> 
> Regards


I was going to say the same. This is the most reliable method.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Dietz @RainstormZA @Braki
> 
> I don't remember which screenshot program I was using on my old laptop, so I may as well pick your IT brains. Which one would you recommend. My requirements are as follows:
> 
> 1. It must be free. This is non-negotiable.
> 2. It must be simple and user-friendly.
> 3. It must be good at taking shots of sections of the page only.
> 
> Looking forward to your answers! Going offline now - will check in later ...


Depending on your Windows version there is an application pre installed on Windows Called "Snipping tool", It works great and its free

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> Depending on your Windows version there is an application pre installed on Windows Called "Snipping tool", It works great and its free
> View attachment 133234





Mmm, seems functional enough. Thanks for this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I use print screen and paste in photoshop, not free but paint works just quite well.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> fn + prt sc Then paste in paint, edit as needed.
> 
> Absolutely free
> 
> Regards



WOW! I didn't know about this! Thanks a lot @Raindance!


----------



## Hooked

Dietz said:


> Depending on your Windows version there is an application pre installed on Windows Called "Snipping tool", It works great and its free
> View attachment 133234



And thanks to you too @Dietz! I have Windows 10 and it has the Snipping Tool. I'll try @Raindance's method and the Snipping Tool and see which I prefer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb

Hooked said:


> And thanks to you too @Dietz! I have Windows 10 and it has the Snipping Tool. I'll try @Raindance's method and the Snipping Tool and see which I prefer.


I work for a software company and we use the snipping tool daily. It works every time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> WOW! I didn't know about this! Thanks a lot @Raindance!


I am now converted to using the method supplied by @Dietz below. Actually a lot easier.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> I am now converted to using the method supplied by @Dietz below. Actually a lot easier.
> 
> Regards


After selecting, select the Edit item and Copy, then just paste directly in the message text you wish to post. It can not be any simpler.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> I use print screen and paste in photoshop, not free but paint works just quite well.



Huh!!!! Never knew about this method either. Thanks @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crockett

Raindance said:


> After selecting, select the Edit item and Copy, then just paste directly in the message text you wish to post. It can not be any simpler.
> 
> Regards


You don't even have to do the Edit>Copy step. As soon as you've snipped your image, it's automatically copied so you can just skip straight to Paste. I really love the snipping tool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Thanks to all of you! It's great having advice just a keyboard tap away! 

@Raindance @Dietz @RainstormZA @craigb @Crockett

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Crockett said:


> You don't even have to do the Edit>Copy step. As soon as you've snipped your image, it's automatically copied so you can just skip straight to Paste. I really love the snipping tool.


Lol for us oldies, sometimes old habits are hard to change...

I'm tired of the windows changing constantly bec I have to relearn new stuff... Ugh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Lol for us oldies, sometimes old habits are hard to change...
> 
> I'm tired of the windows changing constantly bec I have to relearn new stuff... Ugh.



@RainstormZA I agree! I've now got Windows 10 and it looks and acts differently from what I had before (I think it was V8?) It's really annoying because it's not that it's an improvement - it's just different. What's the point of being different just for the sake of being different? If it ain't broken, don't fix it. 

What's irritating me beyond measure is that when I type quotation marks e.g " ....... " they don't appear on the screen. I've realised that I have to type the quotation mark, then press Enter. How ridiculous is that? Two steps just for a little quotation mark!

And Excel is also different. Previously, if I wanted to repeat an action e.g. increase the row height, I could just press F4. That doesn't work anymore! I googled how to do it now and I was given three options - none of them works! It's really frustrating because I work in Excel a lot.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

craigb said:


> I work for a software company and we use the snipping tool daily. It works every time


My wife uses it all the time too. Just that in versions of Windows before xp these was no such tool, so for me it's print-screen >window+r (run)>mspaint>ctrl+v and select the required area and ctrl +c > ctrl +n(new) > ctrl+v > and then f12 for save as.... Sounds lengthy but with these short cuts it's super quick

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My wife uses it all the time too. Just that in versions of Windows before xp these was no such tool, so for me it's print-screen >window+r (run)>mspaint>ctrl+v and select the required area and ctrl +c > ctrl +n(new) > ctrl+v > and then f12 for save as.... Sounds lengthy but with these short cuts it's super quick


The joys of muscle memory combining with keyboard shortcuts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I was vaping on my obs engine which I got in trade from @Braki , started to wonder where is she these days ??? Her last post was a month back

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA I agree! I've now got Windows 10 and it looks and acts differently from what I had before (I think it was V8?) It's really annoying because it's not that it's an improvement - it's just different. What's the point of being different just for the sake of being different? If it ain't broken, don't fix it.
> 
> What's irritating me beyond measure is that when I type quotation marks e.g " ....... " they don't appear on the screen. I've realised that I have to type the quotation mark, then press Enter. How ridiculous is that? Two steps just for a little quotation mark!
> 
> And Excel is also different. Previously, if I wanted to repeat an action e.g. increase the row height, I could just press F4. That doesn't work anymore! I googled how to do it now and I was given three options - none of them works! It's really frustrating because I work in Excel a lot.



Lol I now use Google Sheets and Google Docs. So much easier...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My wife uses it all the time too. Just that in versions of Windows before xp these was no such tool, so for me it's print-screen >window+r (run)>mspaint>ctrl+v and select the required area and ctrl +c > ctrl +n(new) > ctrl+v > and then f12 for save as.... Sounds lengthy but with these short cuts it's super quick


That's exactly how I do it... Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I now use Google Sheets and Google Docs. So much easier...



Never tried them but I'll have a look ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

I had the weirdest dream where I convinced myself its ok to smoke again for a bit, just a couple of weeks or so.

I woke up thinking WTF is wrong with you? Not having craved a cigarette for about 2 years and never consciously thinking about taking up smoking again (I don't even vape nicotine)... WTF brain, kindly go f#ck yourself

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> I had the weirdest dream where I convinced myself its ok to smoke again for a bit, just a couple of weeks or so.
> 
> I woke up thinking WTF is wrong with you? Not having craved a cigarette for about 2 years and never consciously thinking about taking up smoking again (I don't even vape nicotine)... WTF brain, kindly go f#ck yourself


Eish Boet, at least you have the conscience not to take it further. But a bloody bad dream I have to agree. Now if it was for you never having a cappuccino again I would be worried!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> Eish Boet, at least you have the conscience not to take it further. But a bloody bad dream I have to agree. Now if it was for you never having a cappuccino again I would be worried!


Yeah look, if I found myself in a situation where I had to give up my cappuccinos ... we would have a problem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

TheV said:


> I had the weirdest dream where I convinced myself its ok to smoke again for a bit, just a couple of weeks or so.
> 
> I woke up thinking WTF is wrong with you? Not having craved a cigarette for about 2 years and never consciously thinking about taking up smoking again (I don't even vape nicotine)... WTF brain, kindly go f#ck yourself



Hehehe I have those dreams now and then. Quitted stinkies 9 months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

I dont get the dreams...but after a few “vuil cokes”...man oh man its a tough fight to keep the cravings in the corner!But I know how far I have come and not going to throw that away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

So this happened this morning.

We went to collect sawdust for the hens.

And I was dragging along two big bags, I tripped, lost my balance and fell flat short of my face.

The couple that is house sitting, had a really good laugh. I also laughed too. We are still laughing about it...

Best laugh in a long time, my stomach hurted so much...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> So this happened this morning.
> 
> We went to collect sawdust for the hens.
> 
> And I was dragging along two big bags, I tripped, lost my balance and fell flat short of my face.
> 
> The couple that is house sitting, had a really good laugh. I also laughed too. We are still laughing about it...
> 
> Best laugh in a long time, my stomach hurted so much...


Last time I fell like that I lost three of my front teeth, glad to know u are fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I hope saqa completes my application at least this time. It's already 4 months now
> 
> View attachment 132545


Finally a tiny tiny ray of light at the end of the tunnel. But the tunnel is still dark and full of terrors (I am sure I have heard this somewhere) 
I am just happy because saqa finally completed my evaluation. Now iitpsa, then work permit, shouldn't take long

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Last time I fell like that I lost three of my front teeth, glad to know u are fine.


Hahahahahaha the fall was softened by sawdust... So lucky me. Lol

But I was covered in sawdust and some got into my boots


----------



## Hooked

Horrible day for me again. Took m


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Last time I fell like that I lost three of my front teeth, glad to know u are fine.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar at least you lost three of your front teeth, and not your three front teeth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Horrible day for me again. Took m



Weird, I'm feeling it too but day for me was OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Horrible day for me again. Took m
> 
> 
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar at least you lost three of your front teeth, and not your three front teeth.


I give up, whats the difference between the two statements ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I give up, whats the difference between the two statements ?



Me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

TheV said:


> I had the weirdest dream where I convinced myself its ok to smoke again for a bit, just a couple of weeks or so.
> 
> I woke up thinking WTF is wrong with you? Not having craved a cigarette for about 2 years and never consciously thinking about taking up smoking again (I don't even vape nicotine)... WTF brain, kindly go f#ck yourself



A friend once told me you never become a non-smoker after stopping. You always will get the craving at times. You just learn to handle them better.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> A friend once told me you never become a non-smoker after stopping. You always will get the craving at times. You just learn to handle them better.



@Adephi I agree - once a smoker, always a smoker. Just like an alcoholic will always be an alcoholic, even if they never drink alcohol again.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> Me too



If you only had three, it would be


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Daaaaamn!!!

Who left the fridge open? Freezing my ass off now...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Just received a message from Neighbourhood Watch that very strong winds are expected tonight and that we must ensure that no loose objects are lying around outside. Ahhh this is what I love about Cape Town - gale-force winds and horizontal rain. We never had much of a winter last year but it looks as though this year is going to make up for it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Just received a message from Neighbourhood Watch that very strong winds are expected tonight and that we must ensure that no loose objects are lying around outside. Ahhh this is what I love about Cape Town - gale-force winds and horizontal rain. We never had much of a winter last year but it looks as though this year is going to make up for it.



We have a lekker cold front here - freezing my toes off!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Almost forgot to share my moment of comedy.

Yesterday I had a meeting in Bree Str,after the meeting Im sitting in my car,car running and in 1st gear and I make a call before driving...and Cape Town’s 12:00 cannon shot goes off,needless to say I wasnt expecting it,and with the alarming amounts of cash in transit heists I almost k@kked myself,foot came off the clutch and the Renault in front of me missed getting a BMW badge on its boot by a few millimeters!My wife on the other side of the phone call almost went into labour with all the laughter after hearing the massive swear words I chucked out at that moment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok so our family has a very weird/fun sence of humour. So me being a single dad i drop off my kids at my moms house before i leave for work during week days and she takes them to school. So tonight i phoned my mom to say ill be late tomorrow morning. This was our conversation:

"Hi Mom, please stop shagging Dad and listen for a sec, me and the kids will be late tomorrow"
Mom: "Thanks son, but we are at our mid week church group get together and you are on speaker"
Me: "Im going to hell"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so our family has a very weird/fun sence of humour. So me being a single dad i drop off my kids at my moms house before i leave for work during week days and she takes them to school. So tonight i phoned my mom to say ill be late tomorrow morning. This was our conversation:
> 
> "Hi Mom, please stop shagging Dad and listen for a sec, me and the kids will be late tomorrow"
> Mom: "Thanks son, but we are at our mid week church group get together and you are on speaker"
> Me: "Im going to hell"


Ah man, don’t you just love speaker on cellphones.  By the way, I might just see you where you’re going, with luck old Nick will give us each a bag of charcoal and tell us to start our own businesses  , I believe he doesn’t like others to vie for top position, something he hopes to keep for himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Finally got my driver's license !! 
Technically I only cleared the test, they were not able to issue me a license because their systems were down , so I have to go back on Monday to get my temp license. But I was never so happy to get a license before !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dietz

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Finally got my driver's license !!
> Technically I only cleared the test, they were not able to issue me a license because their systems were down , so I have to go back on Monday to get my temp license. But I was never so happy to get a license before !!!


Congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar !! Thats Good news on a friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Finally got my driver's license !!
> Technically I only cleared the test, they were not able to issue me a license because their systems were down , so I have to go back on Monday to get my temp license. But I was never so happy to get a license before !!!



Congrats Faiyaz !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Congrats @Faiyaz Cheulkar , it’s sort of a rite of passage to get your license. Many happy carefree Kilometers to you.
Remember, tires are expensive, compulsory donations to traffic departments eat into your vaping budget, and no drinking, otherwise no driving. Half of the stuffups on the road is usually when someone says, hold onto my beer and I’ll show you what this bakkie can do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Finally got my driver's license !!
> Technically I only cleared the test, they were not able to issue me a license because their systems were down , so I have to go back on Monday to get my temp license. But I was never so happy to get a license before !!!



@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Thanks soo much @Hooked , @Dietz , @RainstormZA , @Room Fogger .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Our dog is feeling depressed after 2 weeks that my parents are away.

Trying to organise a WhatsApp call for her so that she knows her "parents" haven't forgotten her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Best day of my life!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## Adephi

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations @Jp1905 , have a ball with the new bundle of joy that your family have been graced with. Enjoy the little one while they are small, they grow up too fast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Congratulations @Jp1905. May you and your wife be blessed beyond your wildest dreams. Enjoy parenthood 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!


Congratulations on the precious new life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

@Jp1905 , becoming a parent is definitely one of the things that deserves its own thread!!!

Happy Fathers Day for Sunday bud

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow! Congrats man! Truly a humbling experience!

Enjoy those soft little cries while they're exactly that! Your perception of the world is about to be thrown upside down, you're going to be amazed at the good things coming your way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

Congrats @Jp1905 , truly life's biggest blessing. Enjoy every moment, they grow up very quickly!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Finally got my driver's license !!
> Technically I only cleared the test, they were not able to issue me a license because their systems were down , so I have to go back on Monday to get my temp license. But I was never so happy to get a license before !!!



Congrats @Faiyaz Cheulkar , now you can drive to all the vape shops - hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow , congrats @Jp1905 
Wishing you guys all the best and huge joy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Congrats Jp1905 and wife!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dietz

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Jp1905 Congratulations Bud, That is truly an amazing Moment and I wish you and your family Only Love and Happiness together!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Congrats @Jp1905!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations @Jp1905 ! All the best to you and the Mrs! Enjoy every moment bud and happy father's day for Sunday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashy

Jp1905 said:


> Best day of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! It's a blessing to have children.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Feels like yesterday that you posted this on the thread, and today those booties are filled.



Happy Fathersday for Sunday ! You can send us a 20 liter drum of Havana Nights to assist in the celebrations, we can have a vape meet with minimal Organisation.  I will even have a bottle of nic ready for those that like it a bit rough around the edges, the rest will have to be happy with 2mg. Don’t send it to @TheV , he is a zero nic Guy, and @Silver will have all of us doing a silver. Pick another trusted person. 

 Just joking but just wanted to say time flies and this post is the proof!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Congrats @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Cespian said:


> It is definitely a rain spider that I've got - like the last 2 pics you've sent (not the first one I found on the property though). I aint going anywhere near to take a pic though. Yeah I have an irational fear of arachnids. I could be over exaggerating but Im pretty sure it was at least a metre long and was muttering something in Latin to me  (around 15cm in non-irational-language). How do you cope and still manage to trap the buggers? If it was in my house I could almost guarantee a "gas-leak accident".
> 
> I would much rather have a pigeon problem than the odd huntsman roaming around and ready to terrorise innocent folk merely trying to park their vehicles. Wind chimes (the aluminium ones) work really well to deter pigeons, infact anything that reflects light into their general approach direction (foil pans, mirrors etc). Ive not seen any pigeons in our current place at all, but we've got 2 owls living in one of the trees so I assume they intimidate the winged rodents.


thumbs up for the owls !!


----------



## craigb

Vent ahead :
So an individual that i know ( I hesitate to refer to him as a man, so we shall just use him/he for this tale)

He's got a beautiful, witty little daughter about 4 years old. He and the mother are separated with the mother looking after the little one most of the time. 

He gets as much time as he wants with her, but chooses (yes, I used chooses intentionally ) not to make use of the extra time unless it inconveniences the mother. During "his" allocated time, half the time she is left with his mother or landlady for babysitting while he goes out golfing, carousing or whatever other k@k people like him get up to. 

How many fathers are denied access to their kids that would kill for just 1 hour a month, how many parents have lost children that wish for just 5 more minutes!

It just makes me so angry. If the time away is because of work, that's understandable because then you are in theory building a better future for your kid, but when it's to hit a little ball around or get pissed? Jirrr, makes me the moer in.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> Vent ahead :
> So an individual that i know ( I hesitate to refer to him as a man, so we shall just use him/he for this tale)
> 
> He's got a beautiful, witty little daughter about 4 years old. He and the mother are separated with the mother looking after the little one most of the time.
> 
> He gets as much time as he wants with her, but chooses (yes, I used chooses intentionally ) not to make use of the extra time unless it inconveniences the mother. During "his" allocated time, half the time she is left with his mother or landlady for babysitting while he goes out golfing, carousing or whatever other k@k people like him get up to.
> 
> How many fathers are denied access to their kids that would kill for just 1 hour a month, how many parents have lost children that wish for just 5 more minutes!
> 
> It just makes me so angry. If the time away is because of work, that's understandable because then you are in theory building a better future for your kid, but when it's to hit a little ball around or get pissed? Jirrr, makes me the moer in.



I know of a guy that did the same to his son - goes off fishing and riding motocross. The kid's stepfather does better job of being a dad - the mother is one of my good friends...


----------



## RainstormZA

Interesting times we live in. I found this article on LinkedIn when I was updating my profile and stuff.



> An estimated 1.9 billion global bank customers will be using biometrics to access everyday banking services by the end of 2020.
> 
> This is according to the Goode Intelligence's latest research, Biometrics for Banking; Market and Technology Analysis, Adoption Strategies and Forecasts 2018-2023: Second Edition, which highlights that consumer-led adoption of biometric authentication for banking purposes is a on the rise and that by 2023 it will contribute $4.8 billion in revenue for companies involved in delivering biometric systems to the banking industry.
> 
> Alan Goode, founder and CEO of Goode Intelligence and author of the report, says biometrics for banking is increasingly a vital part of a bank's toolkit in the never-ending task of reducing financial fraud.
> 
> "Biometric vendors are experiencing tremendous growth on the back of the escalation of consumer-led adoption of biometric authentication.
> 
> "Biometrics for banking is increasingly a vital part of a bank's toolkit in the never-ending task of reducing financial fraud and ensuring that customers can conveniently prove their identity when accessing bank services, resulting in smarter identity verification and authentication for the customer-first bank.
> 
> "We have seen that the technology is being rapidly deployed to support a wide range of banking services, from the traditional to the new banking channels.
> 
> *See also*
> *Post office taps local player for beneficiaries' biometrics*
> *Millennials more likely to use biometric authentication*
> "Customer experience and convenience are major drivers for the adoption of biometrics by agile third parties wanting to differentiate their services with each other: it will be an ultra-competitive market and biometric authentication could be a key differentiator."
> 
> According to the research, customers will be using biometrics to withdraw cash from ATMs, prove their identity when contacting their bank via telephone (both actively and passively), prove identity for digital on-boarding and access digital bank services through an increasing number of connected IOT devices.
> 
> Adds Goode: "We are only at the beginning of a movement that allows bank customers to access banking services from a wide range of intelligent connected devices.
> 
> "The availability of secure banking APIs, part of the Open Banking movement, is allowing third parties to integrate banking services into their devices and services allowing bank customers to better manage their day-to-day finances.
> 
> "Biometric technology is fast becoming the glue that binds this technology together. Of course, treating biometrics as an important tool for banks, rather than thinking of it as a silver bullet, is vital in ensuring that digital transformation projects that leverage biometric technology are successful."
> 
> 
> *Local adoption: Capitec, FNB*
> George Kalebaila, director of telecoms and Internet of things for IDC, says that although the use of biometric as a form of identification and authentication is growing locally, it is yet to become mainstream.
> 
> "Given the high rate of ATM fraud in SA, use of biometrics in banking is a welcome trend. For now however it may be just for marketing value, but this trend might quickly become mainstream, especially in urban areas, as banks avoid to be seen as lagging behind."
> 
> Local bank Capitec first introduced the use of biometric verification technology in 2009.
> 
> According to Charl Nel, head of communications for Capitec, it wanted to provide increased security for client transactions and lower banking fees.
> 
> "Capitec's business model right from the start included fingerprint biometrics as an identifier. No need for signatures and comparing signatures, and also much safer. It also enables us to move towards a paperless environment in branches.
> 
> Last month, First National Bank introduced a mini-ATM that uses biometrics as a means of validation on self-service devices. Lee-Anne van Zyl, CEO of FNB Points of Presence, says the TouchPoint device biometric validation works by scanning a customer's fingerprint and is able to detect false fingerprints to prevent fraud. It allows users to open new accounts by reading a client's thumb print.
> 
> "The identity of the customer is then verified with the Department of Home Affairs to ensure the self-service account opening complies with the relevant laws. It functions as a self-service kiosk from which customers can make transfers and payments, view statements, purchase airtime and electricity, and perform card cancellations. The device is smaller than a normal ATM but does not contain cash," she notes.
> 
> Touchpoint was first piloted in Gauteng in November 2017 at the Garankuwa and Diepsloot branches. Over the next six months, the bank aims to introduce 50 TouchPoint devices in select townships.



Source: https://itweb.co.za/content/G98YdqLxO3nqX2PD


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Why do some people here use "must" instead of "please" or "may".
My landline rang so I answered the phone, it was for my wife. I informed the lady on the phone that she is busy offering prayers and i can take a message, her reply "you must ask her to call on 12345", I mean what the f*** , where is your politeness, don't they teach you basic call etiquettes ??
Not only this incident today, this has happened several times with me, "you must go there", " you must look there". 
I won't go there, I won't look there who the f*** are u to tell me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Why do some people here use "must" instead of "please" or "may".
> My landline rang so I answered the phone, it was for my wife. I informed the lady on the phone that she is busy offering prayers and i can take a message, her reply "you must ask her to call on 12345", I mean what the f*** , where is your politeness, don't they teach you basic call etiquettes ??
> Not only this incident today, this has happened several times with me, "you must go there", " you must look there".
> I won't go there, I won't look there who the f*** are u to tell me.


I share your annoyance but please consider that it is a cultural difference and not meant as an instruction as such. The ex was of British decent and it seems to have its origins from there. "So and so says you must do this and that" Now if you want to piss me off tell me what I must do because it says so on Facebook. I take things very literally, and tend to be a bit OCD where meanings and conotations are concerned so right there with you buddy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> I share your annoyance but please consider that it is a cultural difference and not meant as an instruction as such. The ex was of British decent and it seems to have its origins from there. "So and so says you must do this and that" Now if you want to piss me off tell me what I must do because it says so on Facebook. I take things very literally, and tend to be a bit OCD where meanings and conotations are concerned so right there with you buddy!
> 
> Regards


I always thought the British are the polite ones !!!
When I started my career in IT, my first job was for company who had developed a software for Vodafone UK, we used to provide software support to the employees using that software in UK. There was obviously a cultural gap so we were given 7 days cultural training by a brit who specially came from the UK for this purpose. The first thing he taught us was the difference between words like "you can", "you may", "you must". 
Now it's so well programmed in my head that when some one says "you must" I feel like giving them nice lengthy lecture on "why you must not use must".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I always thought the British are the polite ones !!!
> When I started my career in IT, my first job was for company who had developed a software for Vodafone UK, we used to provide software support to the employees using that software in UK. There was obviously a cultural gap so we were given 7 days cultural training by a brit who specially came from the UK for this purpose. The first thing he taught us was the difference between words like "you can", "you may", "you must".
> Now it's so well programmed in my head that when some one says "you must" I feel like giving them nice lengthy lecture on "why you must not use must".


Depends on the relationship and your status therein. Part of the games people play.

Google 48 laws of power. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Wow 


Raindance said:


> Depends on the relationship and your status therein. Part of the games people play.
> 
> Google 48 laws of power.
> 
> Regards


That's an interesting book, placing an order on loot.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Why do some people here use "must" instead of "please" or "may".
> My landline rang so I answered the phone, it was for my wife. I informed the lady on the phone that she is busy offering prayers and i can take a message, her reply "you must ask her to call on 12345", I mean what the f*** , where is your politeness, don't they teach you basic call etiquettes ??
> Not only this incident today, this has happened several times with me, "you must go there", " you must look there".
> I won't go there, I won't look there who the f*** are u to tell me.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar I can understand your annoyance, but I MUST say I've never heard that. Usually people would say, "Could you please ask her to call ..."

What really bugs me is when I get a sales call and they address me by my first name. I've never met them, I didn't ask them to call and we're not friends!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Wow
> 
> That's an interesting book, placing an order on loot.co.za


Please just remember that power is not leadership. If you can only lead by using power, you are not a leader. That been said, sometimes you do need to use power in leadership but only as much as is needed and never as an easy way out. Very useful knowledge for dealing with power crazed superiors, this is where I find the most use of this.

Like driving a powerful vehicle, if you abuse the power, it can hurt you badly or even worse. Own it, don't show it off.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar I can understand your annoyance, but I MUST say I've never heard that.


I hear it all the time here in athlone.
For some reason people here don't know to use the words "should" , "may" or "can".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Try explaining to the 150 th call center agent that so and so does not live here, it’s a private residence and the phone number has not changed in 30 years! And if you want me to pull a Haley’s Comet, ask me the same question and insist you want to talk to that person after I have just done the above. I’m going to tell you where to get off. Also never knew that so many people could have the same contact number and your software cannot pick up on this anomaly. Locust 1 and 2 played them soothing music by picking up and putting the handset down next to their cellphones with accompanying music playing. 

Got two of the F&$#@ing companies to quit phoning when the phrases harassment, SAPS, Ombudsman and FSCA was used. Next move is Helkom to have the last bunch of Fnuts number blocked, as they have been proven to be unethical and running a scam by getting people to agree that an amount is outstanding, as the prescribed debt is then reinstated, or to tell you that it is for another debt you know of, and may be paying. Also going to be reporting them to FSCA, for what it’s worth.

Let’s see what happens. If all else fails I will have a large jar of Vaseline and a roll of barbed wire delivered to their offices, use your imagination. I believe that someone at Nissan still has his jar that I sent him years ago, how nice of him to keep it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Room Fogger said:


> Try explaining to the 150 th call center agent that so and so does not live here, it’s a private residence and the phone number has not changed in 30 years! And if you want me to pull a Haley’s Comet, ask me the same question and insist you want to talk to that person after I have just done the above. I’m going to tell you where to get off. Also never knew that so many people could have the same contact number and your software cannot pick up on this anomaly. Locust 1 and 2 played them soothing music by picking up and putting the handset down next to their cellphones with accompanying music playing.
> 
> Got two of the F&$#@ing companies to quit phoning when the phrases harassment, SAPS, Ombudsman and FSCA was used. Next move is Helkom to have the last bunch of Fnuts number blocked, as they have been proven to be unethical and running a scam by getting people to agree that an amount is outstanding, as the prescribed debt is then reinstated, or to tell you that it is for another debt you know of, and may be paying. Also going to be reporting them to FSCA, for what it’s worth.
> 
> Let’s see what happens. If all else fails I will have a large jar of Vaseline and a roll of barbed wire delivered to their offices, use your imagination. I believe that someone at Nissan still has his jar that I sent him years ago, how nice of him to keep it.


Lol  

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I hear it all the time here in athlone.
> For some reason people here don't know to use the words "should" , "may" or "can".



I wonder .... it could be that the caller is Afrikaans and translating into English. Of course in Afrikaans one could and should also just ask if the call could be returned, but on the other hand, they could say "Sy moet vir XYZ skakel" (She must phone XYZ) which, in Afrikaans, implies that that is what she needs to do - not the imperative "must" as we understand it in English.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> I wonder .... it could be that the caller is Afrikaans and translating into English. Of course in Afrikaans one could and should also just ask if the call could be returned, but on the other hand, they could say "Sy moet vir XYZ skakel" (She must phone XYZ) which, in Afrikaans, implies that that is what she needs to do - not the imperative "must" as we understand it in English.


Now I understand, it's a classic case of mother tongue influence. Thank you soo much, that clears a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Yesterday my Coppervape mech squonker fell for the umpteenth time, but this time round I got some damage:



510 positive pin snapped clean off. Fortunately I could use one from a spare mod and @BumbleBee has spares as well. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Yesterday my Coppervape mech squonker fell for the umpteenth time, but this time round I got some damage:
> View attachment 138823
> View attachment 138824
> 
> 510 positive pin snapped clean off. Fortunately I could use one from a spare mod and @BumbleBee has spares as well.
> 
> Regards



Oh crap I hate it when things break

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Yesterday my Coppervape mech squonker fell for the umpteenth time, but this time round I got some damage:
> View attachment 138823
> View attachment 138824
> 
> 510 positive pin snapped clean off. Fortunately I could use one from a spare mod and @BumbleBee has spares as well.
> 
> Regards


The joy of mechs that I am also discovering. If it falls and something breaks chances are you can have it fixed tjop tjop and be up and running again in no time. Regulated mod = dustbin 9/10

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> The joy of mechs that I am also discovering. If it falls and something breaks chances are you can have it fixed tjop tjop and be up and running again in no time. Regulated mod = dustbin 9/10


Yip, this mod has ended up in the bath, dropped on the driveway while opening the gate a couple of times, sat in the rain outside. If it were regulated it would have been dead many times.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Yip, this mod has ended up in the bath, dropped on the driveway while opening the gate a couple of times, sat in the rain outside. If it were regulated it would have been dead many times.
> 
> Regards



Mech is da way my bradda!

It just works,and always will,no damage with some juice leakage or spills,and always hits hard!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Reo, still kicking like a horse, still trying to make up my mind on what to do to it refurb wise, but enjoying as is for now. Nothing better!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Reo, still kicking like a horse, still trying to make up my mind on what to do to it refurb wise, but enjoying as is for now. Nothing better!
> View attachment 138832


Looking at it, it has character and a seriously exclusive finish on there already. No need to rush.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Looking at it, it has character and a seriously exclusive finish on there already. No need to rush.
> 
> Regards


Definately no rush, at this stage that is referred to as perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I woke up to this and it put a smile on my face. So beautiful!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> I woke up to this and it put a smile on my face. So beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 139012
> View attachment 139013
> View attachment 139014
> View attachment 139015



So envious of you! I would love to live far from the maddening crowd. And you take the most stunning pics!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar I can understand your annoyance, but I MUST say I've never heard that. Usually people would say, "Could you please ask her to call ..."
> 
> What really bugs me is when I get a sales call and they address me by my first name. I've never met them, I didn't ask them to call and we're not friends!!



When I get a sales call and my Truecaller didn't pick it up, then I just drop the call without talking to them. If it shows no number, I don't answer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> And you take the most stunning pics!


Thanks. I try to. Not always easy when your bloody phone sometimes doesnt auto-zoom or keeps doing it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> I woke up to this and it put a smile on my face. So beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 139012
> View attachment 139013
> View attachment 139014
> View attachment 139015


Awesome pick @RainstormZA , wow, wow and WOaw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> When I get a sales call and my Truecaller didn't pick it up, then I just drop the call without talking to them. If it shows no number, I don't answer.



@zadiac Just a heads up - ignoring calls from no number or unknown number might be to your detriment. Some months back I kept getting FB friend requests from a man I don't know, so I just deleted them. Eventually he phoned me. It was World Wonders/Esheli to tell me that I'd won a few bottles of juice in a FB comp! If he hadn't of taken the trouble to phone me, I wouldn't have received my prize, I guess. By the way, his friend request showed his name only - not the company name. Since then, although I still don't accept unknown friend requests, I DO answer all calls. And it's really very easy to bring the caller to a standstill by just stating, very firmly, "I'm not interested. Good-bye" and then put the phone down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @zadiac Just a heads up - ignoring calls from no number or unknown number might be to your detriment. Some months back I kept getting FB friend requests from a man I don't know, so I just deleted them. Eventually he phoned me. It was World Wonders/Esheli to tell me that I'd won a few bottles of juice in a FB comp! If he hadn't of taken the trouble to phone me, I wouldn't have received my prize, I guess. By the way, his friend request showed his name only - not the company name. Since then, although I still don't accept unknown friend requests, I DO answer all calls. And it's really very easy to bring the caller to a standstill by just stating, very firmly, "I'm not interested. Good-bye" and then put the phone down.



Agreed but in my situation, I just divert the calls to my mom because it sucks to be deaf and not answer phone calls.

What irritates me the most is places like banks - they have it on file not to call me and rather email me, they still call me. Ah welcome to South Africa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance

Who says men can't multi task?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

My two daughters having some special "sister" time:


Excuse the sheet as curtain, blinds are on their way.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

ran into @Moerse Rooikat in Zambia

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Sat next to the N14 for an hour last night, dam, never realized people speed that much on there. So the Fix It Again Tony is under the carport and it’s personal mechanic will come do a diagnostic, home visit, I’m privileged. Hope it’s not going to cost a fluffing fortune to fix again. So, using the Granny Mobile today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Sat next to the N14 for an hour last night, dam, never realized people speed that much on there. So the Fix It Again Tony is under the carport and it’s personal mechanic will come do a diagnostic, home visit, I’m privileged. Hope it’s not going to cost a fluffing fortune to fix again. So, using the Granny Mobile today!


The joys of owning a thoroughbred Italian sports car! LOL. 

Regards

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> The joys of owning a thoroughbred Italian sports car! LOL.
> 
> Regards


The only thing sporty about it is the fact it is red! But it gets me to the vape meets and work, so no complaints.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Shifting s***z, especially when u have to do all the packing for all the stuff in the house while ur wife is busy packing her clothes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

After two months of potting and tending this tree, it finally bloomed and such a lovely smell. We found out its a Chinese privet tree.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Practice Test - 92% for Cryptography.

Yay go me!

PS I still suck at networking. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Practice Test - 92% for Cryptography.
> 
> Yay go me!
> 
> PS I still suck at networking. Lol.


Excellent, I think everyone has got leeway to suck at at least one thing, but an exceptional result, even if only a test run. Now just nail that real one with an even higher score!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Excellent, I think everyone has got leeway to suck at at least one thing, but an exceptional result, even if only a test run. Now just nail that real one with an even higher score!


This is part of my CompTIA security course. 

And going back to Networking where I failed, it seems a lot easier now that I've done the 401 Security course and still got to finish 501. 

After that, I'm onto Linux, two courses.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> This is part of my CompTIA security course.
> 
> And going back to Networking where I failed, it seems a lot easier now that I've done the 401 Security course and still got to finish 501.
> 
> After that, I'm onto Linux, two courses.


Do yourself a favour. I take it you want to do the RHCSA cours for linux. After you have it, i would stronly suggest looking into Linux Ansible coding and DevOps. There is a huge gap in the market for thise skills. In my team alone we are 20 people understaffed. We have been looking for more than a year for DevOps Linux engineers. There just isnt any

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> Do yourself a favour. I take it you want to do the RHCSA cours for linux. After you have it, i would stronly suggest looking into Linux Ansible coding and DevOps. There is a huge gap in the market for thise skills. In my team alone we are 20 people understaffed. We have been looking for more than a year for DevOps Linux engineers. There just isnt any


It's not that there aren't any... it's that the ones that exist are looked after and have no intention of looking to greener pastures as you know, the greener the pasture the more cow poo poo exists there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Do yourself a favour. I take it you want to do the RHCSA cours for linux. After you have it, i would stronly suggest looking into Linux Ansible coding and DevOps. There is a huge gap in the market for thise skills. In my team alone we are 20 people understaffed. We have been looking for more than a year for DevOps Linux engineers. There just isnt any


Well my aim was cyber security

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Don't you hate it when your fur kids hair ends up in your dripper?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Almost forgot. Today, two years ago, I owned two mods and two tanks. Today two years ago I also joined this forum and all of that changed.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> Almost forgot. Today, two years ago, I owned two mods and two tanks. Today two years ago I also joined this forum and all of that changed.
> 
> Regards



A year ago my mother was still crapping me out for smoking. Today I bought my fifth mod because of this forum. Joining was a pleasant mistake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Almost forgot. Today, two years ago, I owned two mods and two tanks. Today two years ago I also joined this forum and all of that changed.
> 
> Regards


One year and I have 4 mods. Soon to be 5. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

One year ago I chucked my last cigarette, I now own 11 mods and squonkers, going to collect no 12 tonight. I also have a good assortment of rda’s and rta’s, had to rewick my weeks needs so did 7 rta’s and 5 Rda’s.

Quit smoking, start vaping, you will safe money they said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> One year ago I chucked my last cigarette, I now own 11 mods and squonkers, going to collect no 12 tonight. I also have a good assortment of rda’s and rta’s, had to rewick my weeks needs so did 7 rta’s and 5 Rda’s.
> 
> Quit smoking, start vaping, you will safe money they said!


Omw you are rich in mods and tanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Doc says I don't have high blood pressure anymore !! Yeppiie
I had stopped taking my meds in jan. When my Wife and sister in law came to know that I don't take meds anymore they panicked and forced me to visit a doc. Its a little higher than the normal range but doc says I dont require any medication. 
Will continue to vape, little bit more exercise may be join a gym and of course no McDonalds or KFC

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Its freezing in Joburg. So my liquid is now basically a solid.
Dry hits galore.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Doc says I don't have high blood pressure anymore !! Yeppiie
> I had stopped taking my meds in jan. When my Wife and sister in law came to know that I don't take meds anymore they panicked and forced me to visit a doc. Its a little higher than the normal range but doc says I dont require any medication.
> Will continue to vape, little bit more exercise may be join a gym and of course no McDonalds or KFC



That's great, just keep an eye on it. I was taken off one medication when it suddenly became too low. 

Stress makes it worse so tell your wife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Spending a lovely day at the department of home affairs. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt

Raindance said:


> Spending a lovely day at the department of home affairs.
> 
> Regards


Oh dear. Which one are you at and how is the queue? The wife and I need to go as well. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Raindance

Humbolt said:


> Oh dear. Which one are you at and how is the queue? The wife and I need to go as well. Not looking forward to it.


Paarl, not fun bit not all that bad either. Took two and a half to three hours for a passport application. 

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Raindance said:


> Paarl, not fun bit not all that bad either. Took two and a half to three hours for a passport application.
> 
> Regards


That''s not half bad, actually. Wife and I are considering going all the way to Caledon to do ours. What time did you arrive there?


----------



## Raindance

Humbolt said:


> That''s not half bad, actually. Wife and I are considering going all the way to Caledon to do ours. What time did you arrive there?


Between ten and eleven. N1 was blocked due to an acident, wanted to be there earlier.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Thanks, will consider going to Paarl too


----------



## Raindance

You know how you do not have enough room in your cupboard yet have nothing to wear? The result of my long overdue springclean:


Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am so angry at telkom, requested to relocate my services more than a month ago and still no contact from them. Called them several times but the morons at the other end have no clue at all. They just read of their standard script and refuse to even escalate to a supervisor. The worst part is that there is no other service provider available I can move to.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Jp1905

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am so angry at telkom, requested to relocate my services more than a month ago and still no contact from them. Called them several times but the morons at the other end have no clue at all. They just read of their standard script and refuse to even escalate to a supervisor. The worst part is that there is no other service provider available I can move to.



Ive been waiting a year and a half for our office’s 2nd phone line...I know the feeling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am so angry at telkom, requested to relocate my services more than a month ago and still no contact from them. Called them several times but the morons at the other end have no clue at all. They just read of their standard script and refuse to even escalate to a supervisor. The worst part is that there is no other service provider available I can move to.



The other service providers are not much better. And the very few that are, you are paying for that extra client service one way or another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Adephi said:


> The other service providers are not much better. And the very few that are, you are paying for that extra client service one way or another.


there are literally no other service provider for a fixed service where I live. The other service provider here say that you need to have a fixed landline with telkom if you want internet with them, so like you said no point moving over to them because they will be still using the telkom infrastructure. 
I no longer believe that I live in a suburb, telkom makes me feel like I live in a outlying country side. 
And the worst part is even after everything is sorted I will be getting a speed of 4 mbps with a lot of congestion.


----------



## RainstormZA

Welcome to South Africa @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> even after everything is sorted I will be getting a speed of 4 mbps with a lot of congestion.


That is the correct abbreviation, mili-bits per second, not to be confused with MBps which denotes Mega Bytes per second.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am so angry at telkom, requested to relocate my services more than a month ago and still no contact from them. Called them several times but the morons at the other end have no clue at all. They just read of their standard script and refuse to even escalate to a supervisor. The worst part is that there is no other service provider available I can move to.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar I changed to Afrihost about 6 months ago and I haven't had a day's problems with them.

Everything, from the time that you place your order, goes smoothly. They don't have a physical presence - they courier your little modem to you. And having a modem (you saw mine the other day) is great because you can pop it in your pocket if you go out and use it for your phone internet as well if you want to. 

If you do have any hiccups their Call Centre is simply amazing. You can even send them a message asking them to phone you - and they do. I used this once when I had a small problem (which was a user problem!) and they phoned me back within a few hours.

Have a look at https://www.afrihost.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> That is the correct abbreviation, mili-bits per second, not to be confused with MBps which denotes Mega Bytes per second.



Megabits is the correct term 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Megabits is the correct term
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Which would be Mb not MB as so often advertised. Right?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar I changed to Afrihost about 6 months ago and I haven't had a day's problems with them.
> 
> Everything, from the time that you place your order, goes smoothly. They don't have a physical presence - they courier your little modem to you. And having a modem (you saw mine the other day) is great because you can pop it in your pocket if you go out and use it for your phone internet as well if you want to.
> 
> If you do have any hiccups their Call Centre is simply amazing. You can even send them a message asking them to phone you - and they do. I used this once when I had a small problem (which was a user problem!) and they phoned me back within a few hours.
> 
> Have a look at https://www.afrihost.com/


They rely on the similar LTE(mobile) the "rain" network that i use as a second SIM on my mobile for internet. The mobile network is too expensive for my level of usage. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> Which would be Mb not MB as so often advertised. Right?
> 
> Regards



Indeed 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

First Telkom and now FNB, 2 months for a credit card application ?? FNB asked us to submit a letter in a specific format because we don't have a SA-id yet. The document was prepared and emailed it to them. Few days later we called them to follow-up, the guy said we received your email but no one linked it to your credit card application so no action was taken but he will now take care of it. Today I followed up once again, guess what same reply but this time they deny receiving the email at all ! Height of incompetence, are these people not paid enough or what's the deal here ? I sincerely don't understand. Are there no target's/incentives given to these people ?
Back in India banks used to literally chase us with a credit card in their hand. I used to make excuses to shoo them away and avoid giving them documents, but they used to so relentlessly follow-up that I usually used to end up with an additional credit card that I don't need or never use.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> First Telkom and now FNB, 2 months for a credit card application ?? FNB asked us to submit a letter in a specific format because we don't have a SA-id yet. The document was prepared and emailed it to them. Few days later we called them to follow-up, the guy said we received your email but no one linked it to your credit card application so no action was taken but he will now take care of it. Today I followed up once again, guess what same reply but this time they deny receiving the email at all ! Height of incompetence, are these people not paid enough or what's the deal here ? I sincerely don't understand. Are there no target's/incentives given to these people ?
> Back in India banks used to literally chase us with a credit card in their hand. I used to make excuses to shoo them away and avoid giving them documents, but they used to so relentlessly follow-up that I usually used to end up with an additional credit card that I don't need or never use.


Try me going to change my residential address and email. It was never fixed and I've been there about 5 times. They are so bloody useless

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Try me going to change my residential address and email. It was never fixed and I've been there about 5 times. They are so bloody useless


I think they have no fear of losing their jobs that's why they are so relaxed. I read somewhere that the unemployment rate in south Africa is 22%, why not fire some of these useless existing employees and give someone with a little bit of more seriousness a try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think they have no fear of losing their jobs that's why they are so relaxed. I read somewhere that the unemployment rate in south Africa is 22%, why not fire some of these useless existing employees and give someone with a little bit of more seriousness a try.



Over 90% of failiures are under management control. Its not the employees that need firing.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> Over 90% of failiures are under management control. Its not the employees that need firing.
> 
> Regards


Complete agree. discipline, integrity, sincerity etc should be driven by the management. The employees are only an image of the "management team" of the company. 
So are their no regulatory bodies that monitor them? Do these people have no share holder's or board of directors they have to answer to ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Faiyaz Cheulkar The overall level of service in SA is below par - so much so that when I receive good service I'm quite astonished!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> The overall level of service in SA is below par



And therein lies a big opportunity !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> And therein lies a big opportunity !



Absolutely 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Security+ 501 exam at 12 today...going to be a big one for me if I pass it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Security+ 501 exam at 12 today...going to be a big one for me if I pass it.



all the best !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wmrigney

Bank account got cleaned out last week Friday. After lots of fighting got the funds back in stages. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

wmrigney said:


> Bank account got cleaned out last week Friday. After lots of fighting got the funds back in stages.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



Its a scary world we live it, atleast you got back what was yours but i can only imagine the brain wrecking days you must of had.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Blah. I failed.

The more I think about, I suspect these exams are rigged. Asking you to read an exploit code that isn't covered in the study material and asking you what measures to take . Not one mention of scada systems and 90% networking...

Wtf.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Blah. I failed.
> 
> The more I think about, I suspect these exams are rigged. Asking you to read an exploit code that isn't covered in the study material and asking you what measures to take . Not one mention of scada systems and 90% networking...
> 
> Wtf.



sorry man, don't give up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Blah. I failed.
> 
> The more I think about, I suspect these exams are rigged. Asking you to read an exploit code that isn't covered in the study material and asking you what measures to take . Not one mention of scada systems and 90% networking...
> 
> Wtf.


Don't worry second try is a charm always

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Don't worry second try is a charm always


Lol that's what my dad said. Luckily my score printout covers sections where I answered wrong. He said study those areas and I should pass. Strangely none of my mistakes were cryptography related. Just crap at networking...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

This has been a hyper k@k week.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Raindance

Some good news at last! The Mac is back.
Long story...


... suffice to say i fixed it using telepathy...

Yeah, I’m a nutcase, there’s no denying this. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches

to the people that have to work on sunday. here’s to you.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I REALLY dont want to go to work tomorrow. Im allergic to nuts and im highly contemplating eating a packet of peanuts. ICU is more fun than working at that shithole

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

SmokeyJoe said:


> I REALLY dont want to go to work tomorrow. Im allergic to nuts and im highly contemplating eating a packet of peanuts. ICU is more fun than working at that shithole


U can tell ur boss that u don't want to come to work because u are allergic to "nuts"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

SmokeyJoe said:


> I REALLY dont want to go to work tomorrow. Im allergic to nuts and im highly contemplating eating a packet of peanuts. ICU is more fun than working at that shithole


From personal experience, a kak job is better than no job.
But a good working environment is better than a kak one.

Time to update your linkedin profile maybe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> U can tell ur boss that u don't want to come to work because u are allergic to "nuts"



Ohhh @Faiyaz Cheulkar you're quick off the mark

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> From personal experience, a kak job is better than no job.
> But a good working environment is better than a kak one.
> 
> Time to update your linkedin profile maybe?



And speak to a few agencies too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> I REALLY dont want to go to work tomorrow. Im allergic to nuts and im highly contemplating eating a packet of peanuts. ICU is more fun than working at that shithole



@SmokeyJoe It's awful dreading going to work, since one's entire day is spent there. I used to phone in sick sometimes and then finally, I had a job which I loved and guess what? Not a single day off for 5 years!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

So unexpected expenses cropped up this month and I had to delve into my emergency savings fund for my jhb trip next week.

One fan on my graphics card started grinding. Just ordered a replacement set for my MSI Twinfrozr card and needed SS coils.

And fixing my Linux packages, I laughed so hard at the message output in the end saying "This Cow has Super Powers".

Aaaaand I managed to create a custom gnu grub bootloader. It lists Windows 10 as an option to boot from. So chuffed!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> So unexpected expenses cropped up this month and I had to delve into my emergency savings fund for my jhb trip next week.
> 
> One fan on my graphics card started grinding. Just ordered a replacement set for my MSI Twinfrozr card and needed SS coils.
> 
> And fixing my Linux packages, I laughed so hard at the message output in the end saying "This Cow has Super Powers".
> 
> Aaaaand I managed to create a gnu grub bootloader. So chuffed!!!


English please?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> So unexpected expenses cropped up this month and I had to delve into my emergency savings fund for my jhb trip next week.
> 
> One fan on my graphics card started grinding. Just ordered a replacement set for my MSI Twinfrozr card and needed SS coils.
> 
> And fixing my Linux packages, I laughed so hard at the message output in the end saying "This Cow has Super Powers".
> 
> Aaaaand I managed to create a gnu grub bootloader. So chuffed!!!


Fedora or rhel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Fedora or rhel?


Deepin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> English please?
> 
> Regards


Lol my Linux studying is paying off big time. I hate to admit it, I'm really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> Lol my Linux studying is paying off big time. I hate to admit it, I'm really enjoying it.


Fedora was my goto o.s. Finished my studies with fedora and sadly I was the only one using it so I never got any help.
It's very rewarding. Especially the 3D desktop with effects

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Fedora was my goto o.s. Finished my studies with fedora and sadly I was the only one using it so I never got any help.
> It's very rewarding. Especially the 3D desktop with effects


----------



## Raindance

Those were the days!


Regards


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Those were the days!
> View attachment 147212
> 
> Regards


I started getting serious with fedora 4 
Lost touch at fedora 11.


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Deepin


It's debian based and the gui looks a lot like MacOS.


----------



## RainstormZA

Just a slight wee issue with wireshark refusing to install. I'll figure it out eventually


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Those were the days!
> View attachment 147212
> 
> Regards


Holy crap Fedora 2!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Deepin


Weird that the courses are on debian based os. Not so popular anymore. Rhel vm ecm is taking over in terms of server based application configuration. Especially with ansible automation and openshift

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Not to mention containerisation in the agile and devops space


----------



## Hooked

I'm the Admin of one of the Neighbourhood Watch Groups in my town. Our task is simply to observe and pass info on to the guys on patrol. Every week there's a new team leader on patrol, and this week's team leader is a new kid on the block. I couldn't see a Whatsapp icon next to his name, so I SMSd him - twice, with no reply. Phoned him - twice, with no reply. The third time he answered. I asked him why I can't pick him up on Whatsapp and he replied that he's not on Whatsapp. He has an old phone which can't connect to the Internet. 

The mind boggles. All our Neighbourgood Watch groups rely on Whatsapp to report anything suspicious, but this week's Team Leader isn't on Whatsapp. Seriously? I phoned the Big Chief who's in charge of all operations and he said if there's a problem we can let him know and he'll relay the msg to the patrol. Great. By that time you've been murdered or whatever suspicious person you saw has long gone.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I'm the Admin of one of the Neighbourhood Watch Groups in my town. Our task is simply to observe and pass info on to the guys on patrol. Every week there's a new team leader on patrol, and this week's team leader is a new kid on the block. I couldn't see a Whatsapp icon next to his name, so I SMSd him - twice, with no reply. Phoned him - twice, with no reply. The third time he answered. I asked him why I can't pick him up on Whatsapp and he replied that he's not on Whatsapp. He has an old phone which can't connect to the Internet.
> 
> The mind boggles. All our Neighbourgood Watch groups rely on Whatsapp to report anything suspicious, but this week's Team Leader isn't on Whatsapp. Seriously? I phoned the Big Chief who's in charge of all operations and he said if there's a problem we can let him know and he'll relay the msg to the patrol. Great. By that time you've been murdered or whatever suspicious person you saw has long gone.



I don't get it either.

One of my colleagues also refuses to sign up to anything related to social media. Whatsapp, facebook, even pinterest. Its not like whatsapp can even be considered social media.

And smartphones are so cheap if you go for the lower range. And then most service providers give you special whatsapp packages thats like R15 a month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Yeah I agree. WhatsApp is by far the most cheapest communication service. Specially for deaf people. Some deaf people rely on video calling to chat, just like normal people call others.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I was confused so google gave me this -
https://www.goodthingsguy.com/fun/south-african-time-explained/
If I do mean "right now" in literal terms not south African terms what do I say

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I was confused so google gave me this -
> https://www.goodthingsguy.com/fun/south-african-time-explained/
> If I do mean "right now" in literal terms not south African terms what do I say


Will have a look at this now now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> Will have a look at this now now.


Just now is ok too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I was confused so google gave me this -
> https://www.goodthingsguy.com/fun/south-african-time-explained/
> If I do mean "right now" in literal terms not south African terms what do I say


and to answer you directly, right 'f*****g now is a pretty good method.
e-f******g-mediatly is good to.
Saying you want it done 'chop-chop' is a good one if you don't want to fully exercise your vocabulary.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Just now - a moment in time when you are ready to do it.

Maybe later is a term I understand that it may be or not be done later, 50% chance of it being procrastination.

Now now as I'm about to walk out the door to do whatever needs to be done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

craigb said:


> and to answer you directly, right 'f*****g now is a pretty good method.
> e-f******g-mediatly is good to.
> Saying you want it done 'chop-chop' is a good one if you don't want to fully exercise your vocabulary.


Chop-chop not "sharp-sharp" like people say at the end of a conversation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

RainstormZA said:


> Just now - a moment in time when you are ready to do it.
> 
> Maybe later is a term I understand that it may be or not be done later, 50% chance of it being procrastination.
> 
> Now now as I'm about to walk out the door to do whatever needs to be done.


here a brain strainer (sorry, this excludes @Stosta and @Christos - sacrifices have to made unfortunantly)
'Maybe' and 'Maybe not' technically mean the same thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Chop-chop not "sharp-sharp" like people say at the end of a conversation


sharp-sharp (shap-shap) is more of an acknowledgment/confirmation or means of closing a discussion off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> sharp-sharp (shap-shap) is more of an acknowledgment/confirmation or means of closing a discussion off.


Yebo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I was confused so google gave me this -
> https://www.goodthingsguy.com/fun/south-african-time-explained/
> If I do mean "right now" in literal terms not south African terms what do I say



@Faiyaz Cheulkar It's quite true that we South Africans have our own vocab and foreigners, with whom I used to work, never understood what I meant by "now now". But I don't agree with everything that article says. If someone says that they'll do it "now" or "right now" I understand that to mean 'immediately' and I use it in that way.

I was giving directions to a foreigner one day and I told her to turn right at the robot. "You have robots here??" she exclaimed with astonishment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar It's quite true that we South Africans have our own vocab and foreigners, with whom I used to work, never understood what I meant by "now now". But I don't agree with everything that article says. If someone says that they'll do it "now" or "right now" I understand that to mean 'immediately' and I use it in that way.
> 
> I was giving directions to a foreigner one day and I told her to turn right at the robot. "You have robots here??" she exclaimed with astonishment.


Yeah their version is different to ours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Nothing gets the weekend fun started like a burst pipe and some emergency plumming before eight on a Saturday morning!



Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Nothing gets the weekend fun started like a burst pipe and some emergency plumming before eight on a Saturday morning!
> View attachment 147395
> 
> 
> Regards



Oh. My. Vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Oh. My. Vape!


Thats what i did. Fifteen minite repair job but now the ceiling needs repainting.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Thats what i did. Fifteen minite repair job but now the ceiling needs repainting.
> 
> Regards


Arrrrrgh what a pain...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> Arrrrrgh what a pain...


Did you mean "Arrrrgh what a paint"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Nothing gets the weekend fun started like a burst pipe and some emergency plumming before eight on a Saturday morning!
> View attachment 147395
> 
> 
> Regards


I had about 3 burst pipes in succession. As soon as the ceiling was replaced on one, the whole ceiling came crashing down, another pipe burts.

I ended up replacing all my pipes in the roof with copper as the galvanised pipes were about 50 years old.
My only concern is I haven't replaced the galvanised pipes in the walls yet but that's more of a when it happens I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10

Stupid #*€$ing Huggies decided to change there nappy design and every other night they leak, you try changing beddings and clothes without waking a child up. Once they up they aint going back to sleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

jm10 said:


> Stupid #*€$ing Huggies decided to change there nappy design and every other night they leak, you try changing beddings and clothes without waking a child up. Once they up they aint going back to sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We allways went with Huggins for day and Pampers at night. Don’t know if it is still like that but we never ever had a leak on the Pampers, some of those things weighed a ton in the morning, but never a leak and never a wet bum even with that. They were expensive but I feel it was worth it. Good luck bud, in the long run it’s worth it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

jm10 said:


> Stupid #*€$ing Huggies decided to change there nappy design and every other night they leak, you try changing beddings and clothes without waking a child up. Once they up they aint going back to sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We use pampers for our 2 year old (will be 3 at the end of this month) he weighs 12 kg but my wife buys size 5 which is meant for babies weighing 14-18kgs. Never had any leaking issues. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Room Fogger said:


> We allways went with Huggins for day and Pampers at night. Don’t know if it is still like that but we never ever had a leak on the Pampers, some of those things weighed a ton in the morning, but never a leak and never a wet bum even with that. They were expensive but I feel it was worth it. Good luck bud, in the long run it’s worth it.





Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> We use pampers for our 2 year old (will be 3 at the end of this month) he weighs 12 kg but my wife buys size 5 which is meant for babies weighing 14-18kgs. Never had any leaking issues.
> 
> Sent from aPhone


Well I never thought Id talk about that kind of leak here in this forum  but We tried a huggies a few times when we could not get Pampers and they leaked alot at night. Pampers works great, its a bit more expensive, but you can decide if its worth AM patrol or not

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

So i honestly thought huggies was the more expensive brand but got a bit of a shock to find out pampers is the pricier of the two. Bought the premium, so lets hope they work for us as they do for all of you’ll. 

Gave huggies a piece of my mind on Huggies SA but just read all the other comments and everyone has the same issue as us. 

Fingers crossed for tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

And another one...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

jm10 said:


> So i honestly thought huggies was the more expensive brand but got a bit of a shock to find out pampers is the pricier of the two. Bought the premium, so lets hope they work for us as they do for all of you’ll.
> 
> Gave huggies a piece of my mind on Huggies SA but just read all the other comments and everyone has the same issue as us.
> 
> Fingers crossed for tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sleep tight, you can thank us tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

jm10 said:


> So i honestly thought huggies was the more expensive brand but got a bit of a shock to find out pampers is the pricier of the two. Bought the premium, so lets hope they work for us as they do for all of you’ll.
> 
> Gave huggies a piece of my mind on Huggies SA but just read all the other comments and everyone has the same issue as us.
> 
> Fingers crossed for tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We tried the pampers but they leaked excessively. 
The huggies worked for us and no leaking.
I think it's a matter of finding the best cut for your child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> some of those things weighed a ton in the morning


Did you need a truck to remove them?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Did you need a truck to remove them?


Just about, we just about battled to pick our sons up, those things can hold a heck of a lot of fluid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> Just about, we just about battled to pick our sons up, those things can hold a heck of a lot of fluid.


Don't tell the new parents to be gentle  
They need to discover for themselves not to squeeze a full nappy...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> We tried the pampers but they leaked excessively.
> The huggies worked for us and no leaking.
> I think it's a matter of finding the best cut for your child.





Christos said:


> We tried the pampers but they leaked excessively.
> The huggies worked for us and no leaking.
> I think it's a matter of finding the best cut for your child.


Maybe you needed a bigger size.
pampers does what its intended to do and it does it well. We also had no nappy rash with pampers ,but huggies and the other brands gave us endless issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I found a Kayfun for @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I found a Kayfun for @Silver



Thanks @Christos - hehe
Which one is that?
Looks a bit elongated - haha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - hehe
> Which one is that?
> Looks a bit elongated - haha


It's the mighty evod lookalike 
Edit: also I have no idea which kayfun it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> It's the mighty evod lookalike
> Edit: also I have no idea which kayfun it is.



Holy cow
That's the first Kayfun I've seen that looks like that @Christos !

I tell you my Evod is not happy with me seeing this. Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Holy cow
> That's the first Kayfun I've seen that looks like that @Christos !
> 
> I tell you my Evod is not happy with me seeing this. Haha


I think it's the V 2.1. I recall wanting to buy this year's ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> I found a Kayfun for @Silver


Looks like you might only have ti fill it once a week as well! May be a great time saver, as long as you really like the juice in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> Looks like you might only have ti fill it once a week as well! May be a great time saver, as long as you really like the juice in it.


Think it's a 10ml capacity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Right next to my kitchen window at 8am

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Right next to my kitchen window at 8am
> 
> View attachment 148872
> View attachment 148873


free lunch!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Noooooo! @lesvaches!

I'm blessed to have so many animals visit me.

Forgot to mention I caught a baby red lipped herald two weeks ago. Funny thing is i opened the door and it fell on my head... Lol.




@Caramia

Three weeks ago or so, a grey duiker ran up the garden while I was sitting in my vaping spot

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Noooooo! @lesvaches!
> 
> I'm blessed to have so many animals visit me.
> 
> Forgot to mention I caught a baby red lipped herald two weeks ago. Funny thing is i opened the door and it fell on my head... Lol.
> 
> View attachment 148891
> 
> 
> @Caramia


that’s awesome! i was just kidding because i knew i could trigger your compassion..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> that’s awesome! i was just kidding because i knew i could trigger your compassion..


Lol!

We also have fish eagles here too. Harriers and crested eagles doing a fly over the house.

The peregrine falcons should be here soon.

Oh and blackberry bushes flowering every where. We pick a crap load for jam.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Lol!
> 
> We also have fish eagles here too. Harriers and crested eagles doing a fly over the house.
> 
> The peregrine falcons should be here soon.
> 
> Oh and blackberry bushes flowering every where. We pick a crap load for jam.


sounds awesome!! i have a pair of barn owls doing their fly over every night. too fast to get a decent photo.


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> sounds awesome!! i have a pair of barn owls doing their fly over every night. too fast to get a decent photo.


Same here, barn owls and I've spotted the odd smallish one - can't see if it's a pygmy or spotted owl but it was very small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I added some big swing-bins to my Takealot order. I thought it strange that one had to take 4, but ... never mind ... I could always use them for something. 

This is what I received ...



Moral of the story: don't be in a hurry when you shop-online. Read the product description!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Right next to my kitchen window at 8am
> 
> View attachment 148872
> View attachment 148873


Rabbit stew

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> Rabbit stew


Too harey (hairy), pun intended.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Food for my 2 babies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

SmokeyJoe said:


> Food for my 2 babies
> 
> View attachment 149110


What's the flavour profile on that juice 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> What's the flavour profile on that juice
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Hahaha
Not sure but it tastes a bit ratty to me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## clydern

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hahaha
> Not sure but it tastes a bit ratty to me


Try steeping a bit longer. Should fix it 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GerritVisagie

SmokeyJoe said:


> Food for my 2 babies
> 
> View attachment 149110



Please tell my the "babies" are Tarantulas!
If so, show me.... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

GerritVisagie said:


> Please tell my the "babies" are Tarantulas!
> If so, show me....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps he can post a video of the feeding ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

SmokeyJoe said:


> Food for my 2 babies
> 
> View attachment 149110


"musty with a hint of moldy biscuit"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> "musty with a hint of moldy biscuit"


Sounds like my type of ADV tbh 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerritVisagie said:


> Please tell my the "babies" are Tarantulas!
> If so, show me....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to dissapoint. Its for my snakes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sorry to dissapoint. Its for my snakes



Ahh rats.
Still, let's see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerritVisagie said:


> Ahh rats.
> Still, let's see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont have a youtube account. Is it possible to upload vids straigt on this forum?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

SmokeyJoe said:


> Dont have a youtube account. Is it possible to upload vids straigt on this forum?


yes, the media button next to photo button

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Getting the below. Will create a youtube account

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Here you go. Sorry for shaky video. My left hand has always been a bit pedantic

Butterscotch Corn


Ghost Corn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

SmokeyJoe said:


> Here you go. Sorry for shaky video. My left hand has always been a bit pedantic
> 
> Butterscotch Corn
> 
> 
> Ghost Corn




That ghost is a big boy already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerritVisagie said:


> That ghost is a big boy already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja he was the 1st one i got. Just over 1 meter. The butter is about 0.8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Here you go. Sorry for shaky video. My left hand has always been a bit pedantic
> 
> Butterscotch Corn
> 
> 
> Ghost Corn




love the way you shut the door like extra fast. ....lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> love the way you shut the door like extra fast. ....lol


Lol. I do it so that they dont link my scent with food. Thats why i use the feeder probe as well. Its so when i take them out, they dont think my hands are prey when they smell me. They are actually very tame and love attention, as far as reptiles go

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

What is going on with this weather on my side lately?

It's been freezing since Thursday... Having Raynaud's Disease doesn't help, with numb blue fingers and numb toes....

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> What is going on with this weather on my side lately?
> 
> It's been freezing since Thursday... Having Raynaud's Disease doesn't help, with numb blue fingers and numb toes....
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


that's rough.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> that's rough.


Yeah I've had the oil heater on over the last few days and I'm literally freezing. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I've had the oil heater on over the last few days and I'm literally freezing. Lol.


lol i think most capetonians would happily sell their mother in laws for and ice cube right about now.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> What is going on with this weather on my side lately?
> 
> It's been freezing since Thursday... Having Raynaud's Disease doesn't help, with numb blue fingers and numb toes....
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !



@RainstormZA and here in Yzer we're experiencing a heat-wave!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Yeah and joburgs complaining about the heat too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

5 - 10 minutes vaping through a window and this happens.




I still can't feel it, the one next to the pinky finger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

a whole week of study leave to commence in 3. 2. 1. go!
back to work monday 5/11

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I was at the mosque when I met an acquaintance who then introduced me to his friend. normal small talk followed like where do you stay and what you do for a living, I said "I work in IT", hearing "IT" the guy asked me "Will you be able to repair my PS3".  
Normally I have sarcastic answers ready, but this time I was left speechless and I just said no.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

So was doing a spring clean in my pc and came across a date on one of the case fans. I got the Coolermaster Storm Scout in 2010 and nothing has failed, not yet, after 8 years.

I'm duly impressed with the quality of the case and the fans.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

lesvaches said:


> lol i think most capetonians would happily sell their mother in laws for and ice cube right about now.


You can have mine for free

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> 5 - 10 minutes vaping through a window and this happens.
> 
> View attachment 149342
> 
> 
> I still can't feel it, the one next to the pinky finger.





lesvaches said:


> a whole week of study leave to commence in 3. 2. 1. go!
> back to work monday 5/11


ahh those wonderful days of study leave 
enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Woot ! Found 3 glow worms tonight, one last night.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked

For the past two weeks almost, we've been on overnight observation (8p.m. - 6a.m.) for Neighbourhood Watch, because of problems here. I assign each person to an hour's shift and for that period of time, one sits in the house, in the dark, watching the street and reporting on anything that moves. 

I find doing nothing very tiring, because the only other time that I sit and do nothing is when my furkids and I watch the sunset - our daily ritual. Vaping is what gets me through my hour on a quiet night and I've discovered something really interesting. The flavour is enhanced - probably because there is no other stimuli!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> For the past two weeks almost, we've been on overnight observation (8p.m. - 6a.m.) for Neighbourhood Watch, because of problems here. I assign each person to an hour's shift and for that period of time, one sits in the house, in the dark, watching the street and reporting on anything that moves.
> 
> I find doing nothing very tiring, because the only other time that I sit and do nothing is when my furkids and I watch the sunset - our daily ritual. Vaping is what gets me through my hour on a quiet night and I've discovered something really interesting. The flavour is enhanced - probably because there is no other stimuli!!


right, that's it, i'm coming to visit...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> For the past two weeks almost, we've been on overnight observation (8p.m. - 6a.m.) for Neighbourhood Watch, because of problems here. I assign each person to an hour's shift and for that period of time, one sits in the house, in the dark, watching the street and reporting on anything that moves.
> 
> I find doing nothing very tiring, because the only other time that I sit and do nothing is when my furkids and I watch the sunset - our daily ritual. Vaping is what gets me through my hour on a quiet night and I've discovered something really interesting. The flavour is enhanced - probably because there is no other stimuli!!


That and possibly the colder less humid air giving a denser vapor. Also I imagine you would take slower more leisurely drags. Then there is, as you said, the sensory deprivation as well.

Combination of many possible factors.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Arrrgh Mtn and 8ta are down in my area. WiFi sucks so using my computer as a hotspot to connect here ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

the day is coming close, my fiber internet is getting installed on Tuesday, I hope it's worth the wait and all the hard work shifting my house.
Never I was so excited in my life about getting an internet connection 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> the day is coming close, my fiber internet is getting installed on Tuesday, I hope it's worth the wait and all the hard work shifting my house.
> Never I was so excited in my life about getting and internet connection
> 
> Sent from aPhone


Shifting your house? Did you move to a new trailer park? LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> Shifting your house? Did you move to a new trailer park? LOL.
> 
> Regards


, "relocating" now is it correct ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> , "relocating" now is it correct ?


You moved to a new house. I notice now that if you say it as we do: "move house" it also implies one has physically moved your home from one location to the next.

Must say it is a rather drastic move to get better internet!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> the day is coming close, my fiber internet is getting installed on Tuesday, I hope it's worth the wait and all the hard work shifting my house.
> Never I was so excited in my life about getting an internet connection
> 
> Sent from aPhone



Hope it all goes well @Faiyaz Cheulkar, considering that you've moved in order to get fibre!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> You moved to a new house. I notice now that if you say it as we do: "move house" it also implies one has physically moved your home from one location to the next.
> 
> Must say it is a rather drastic move to get better internet!
> 
> Regards



@Raindance I wish it were possible to move house. If it were, I would have moved house a long time ago!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> , "relocating" now is it correct ?



@Faiyaz Cheulkar Nope, not correct. "Relocating" is used in the context of moving to another city/country and even then, it sounds awfully pompous. Just say, "We've moved to another house."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Apropos "moving house" as above. All languages have their idiosyncrasies and it's always the literal i.e. dictionary meaning which is the "correct" one. Saying that you're "moving house" might well be the accepted way of speaking, depending on the society. That's the thing with language use - all the unspoken, unwritten laws which are embedded in a particular society.

There's one particular idiosyncrasy which drives me nuts. Someone will tell you, "I'm painting my house." That means that he is on a stepladder with paintbrush in hand - but is he? Nope. What he means to say and should say is, "I've having my house painted". So when someone tells me, "I'm painting my house." I always ask them if they're doing it themselves or if a contractor is doing it.

The other common saying when someone dies is, "She lost her husband." Well, has she tried to look for him? Did she report her loss to Lost and Found?

Ah, language, thou art a fiend and a foe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> right, that's it, i'm coming to visit...



You're more than welcome, @lesvaches! PM me if you're coming down to the West Coast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> You moved to a new house. I notice now that if you say it as we do: "move house" it also implies one has physically moved your home from one location to the next.
> 
> Must say it is a rather drastic move to get better internet!
> 
> Regards



Wife works from home whenever possible to try avoid travelling to town during rush hours. I also work from home.
It's difficult without a proper internet connection. LTE doesn't work, no matter how many different providers I try.
For some reason Telkom hates me. I wanted a second internet connection for back up so asked Telkom to put ADSL here at the new address, they have still not connected me, I even raised a complaint to ICASA, still no response.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Wife works from whenever possible to try to avoid travelling to town during rush hours. I also work from home.
> It's difficult without a proper internet connection. LTE doesn't work, no matter how many different providers I try.
> For some reason Telkom hates me. I wanted a second internet connection for back up so asked Telkom to put ADSL here at the new address, they have still not connected me, I even raised a complaint to ICASA, still no response.


telkom hates everyone equally.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> The other common saying when someone dies is, "She lost her husband." Well, has she tried to look for him? Did she report her loss to Lost and Found ?


Or we can just say it the Indian way "her husband expired"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Or we can just say it the Indian way "her husband expired"



It sounds so funny, but yes, I guess we all have an expiry date!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yikes.

6 weeks left to Christmas and 2018 is almost over

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Got vapers tongue with Red Pill, tried everything including a full day without it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

jm10 said:


> Got vapers tongue with Red Pill, tried everything including a full day without it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing that works for me is shocking my taste buds. I suck on a lemon for a day then its sorted

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10

SmokeyJoe said:


> Only thing that works for me is shocking my taste buds. I suck on a lemon for a day then its sorted



Will try this, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

my wife's car has no power and is leaking oil, took a look and noe i am busy stripping it fun times

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## RainstormZA

I nailed it.

Fun times...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> I nailed it.
> 
> Fun times...
> 
> View attachment 151365


Wakey Wakey hands off snakey

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Moerse Rooikat said:


> my wife's car has no power and is leaking oil, took a look and noe i am busy stripping it fun times
> View attachment 151358
> View attachment 151359



needs a rewick ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

lesvaches said:


> Wakey Wakey hands off snakey


Up in the morning with a hell of a stand ...
Great morning glory in the palm of your hand ...
Rub ....... 

You don't know man, you weren't there. LOL

Had to have been in the army to get this one...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Up in the morning with a hell of a stand ...
> Great morning glory in the palm of your hand ...
> Rub .......
> 
> You don't know man, you weren't there. LOL
> 
> Had to have been in the army to get this one...
> 
> Regards


ATTEN-HUT!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I just got a proper look-see at our resident barn owl and it's huge!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## jm10

RainstormZA said:


> I just got a proper look-see at our resident barn owl and it's huge!!!



You’ve been alone all of 5 mins and your out owl hunting, should of locked that liquor cabinet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

jm10 said:


> You’ve been alone all of 5 mins and your out owl hunting, should of locked that liquor cabinet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha!

No, crap cell network and in a spot for the best WiFi contact point and the owl came out of nowhere. Ive seen it before but not like this - full spread wings body and face. It loves the balcony rails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

RainstormZA said:


> Haha!
> 
> No, crap cell network and in a spot for the best WiFi contact point and the owl came out of nowhere. Ive seen it before bit not like this - full spread wings body and face. It loves the balcony rails.



I hope that owl is your ticket into Hogwarts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

View attachment 151769


Curtousy of our wonderful municipality and the dedicated staff that are assets to our country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

jm10 said:


> View attachment 151769
> 
> 
> Curtousy of our wonderful municipality and the dedicated staff that are assets to our country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good luck, that’s going to take awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 151769
> 
> 
> Curtousy of our wonderful municipality and the dedicated staff that are assets to our country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


motherfuc$%^
sorry bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Got vapers tongue with Red Pill, tried everything including a full day without it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


better you than me .... i can't stand that stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

jm10 said:


> View attachment 151769
> 
> 
> Curtousy of our wonderful municipality and the dedicated staff that are assets to our country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



so that explains why there was loadshedding the other day. you were using all the power ?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> good luck, that’s going to take awhile.



Now before someone says they read the meter wrong, on the invoice it says estimate‍ i just feel sorry for the person that I’m going to go see at the municipality just now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Now before someone says they read the meter wrong, on the invoice it says estimate‍ i just feel sorry for the person that I’m going to go see at the municipality just now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


go give them hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> motherfuc$%^
> sorry bud



You know I’m not even phased a bit, its a blessing when you have such low expectations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> go give them hell



Got the nick name “arseh@le”for a reason. Its still R500 bail right, so i can basically clean the entire place out and still save a few bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Got the nick name “arseh@le”for a reason. Its still R500 bail right, so i can basically clean the entire place out and still save a few bucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Napalm work well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10

M.Adhir said:


> so that explains why there was loadshedding the other day. you were using all the power ?!



 damn mining rigs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Napalm work well



To quick and painless dont you think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> To quick and painless dont you think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i wouldn't say painless 
but yeah maybe too quick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> i wouldn't say painless
> but yeah maybe too quick



On my way there now, don’t wish me luck cause i want a challenge, 

Hell is empty and all the devils are here -Shakespeare ‍ hi I’m here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Salamander

They are going to say "Eish, you must pay first and then we will investigate"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10

So apparently the lady that looked at this bill thought i was running a shopping centre in my yard cause she asked me if I’m sure I’m not running a business from the house.

Also she said said normally you pay and then they resolve. Yes they always say this but look at the amount and even with payment terms, i mean common.

I have lost all hope for these people, I’m handing this to my attorneys to handle, so more bills for me cause they are so useless. 

Also since they are “government officials” a threat is treated very seriously and you may be asked to leave(i really dont think anyone here would of not reacted the way i did)

As i walked out an elderly couple said i should not be talking down to people like that and using such language that everyone can hear because they just doing their jobs(para-phrasing) 

Poor old man, i feel bad for what i replied with.............yeah no i don’t


Tldr; municipality cannot sort out my issue, has been escalated. They asked if I’m willing to pay, i said no. Angry words out and i had to leave. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Salamander said:


> They are going to say "Eish, you must pay first and then we will investigate"!



Ah the opening line in the government rule book, take their money and laugh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Salamander

Based on that "detailed account" there is something very wrong. The first line is correct if you deduct previous from current readings - 45 kWh.
However if you look at the second line, the meter appears to have gone backwards by 22kWh in 3 days and for that they are claiming usage of 999978kWh. That is much more than the total usage recorded on the meter. There is no arithmetical logic on those figures.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Salamander

Take a photo of your meter with the current reading on. That should be interesting to see

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Salamander said:


> Based on that "detailed account" there is something very wrong. The first line is correct if you deduct previous from current readings - 45 kWh.
> However if you look at the second line, the meter appears to have gone backwards by 22kWh in 3 days and for that they are claiming usage of 999978kWh. That is much more than the total usage recorded on the meter. There is no arithmetical logic on those figures.



Both you and i have a brain in our head and paired with common sense we can see there is a major error but when last have you spoken to a brick because I’m telling you it would understand better then those people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Salamander said:


> Take a photo of your meter with the current reading on. That should be interesting to see



If i get home before its dark i will get the picture 

This is not the first time iv had issues, i was slapped with a R50k bill before for incorrect metre reading which i paid over a period. 

We also had issues with property evaluations which they came down very drastically with(just look at the bill), one time i actually gained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 151781
> 
> 
> So apparently the lady that looked at this bill thought i was running a shopping centre in my yard cause she asked me if I’m sure I’m not running a business from the house.
> 
> Also she said said normally you pay and then they resolve. Yes they always say this but look at the amount and even with payment terms, i mean common.
> 
> I have lost all hope for these people, I’m handing this to my attorneys to handle, so more bills for me cause they are so useless.
> 
> Also since they are “government officials” a threat is treated very seriously and you may be asked to leave(i really dont think anyone here would of not reacted the way i did)
> 
> As i walked out an elderly couple said i should not be talking down to people like that and using such language that everyone can hear because they just doing their jobs(para-phrasing)
> 
> Poor old man, i feel bad for what i replied with.............yeah no i don’t
> 
> 
> Tldr; municipality cannot sort out my issue, has been escalated. They asked if I’m willing to pay, i said no. Angry words out and i had to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is some seriously interesting maths there 
good luck buddy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> that is some seriously interesting maths there
> good luck buddy



I believe they are all apart of Mensa so their maths is beyond us mere mortals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Salamander

I was just looking at the figures again, and if you add the alleged usage to the previous reading then it comes to that figure. The meter has basically clocked over.......allegedly that is

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Salamander

If you have the standard 60A supply to the house then the maximum you could possibly use in a 31 day month is 10267 kWh.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Salamander said:


> I was just looking at the figures again, and if you add the alleged usage to the previous reading then it comes to that figure. The meter has basically clocked over.......allegedly that is


that is correct 
122929+999978-999999=122908

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Salamander said:


> I was just looking at the figures again, and if you add the alleged usage to the previous reading then it comes to that figure. The meter has basically clocked over.......allegedly that is



Clocked over, Oh here we go this shit show is going to be a mission i can see 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Salamander said:


> If you have the standard 60A supply to the house then the maximum you could possibly use in a 31 day month is 10267 kWh.



Yes standard, whats funny is during the day their is very little usage except for geyser(i suppose) and electronics in sleep mode. After 5pm thats when the real usage starts with aircons and food stuff (2 adults and 1 child) so we cant even account for full usage. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Salamander

You would have to be drawing in excess of 5800A 24/7 for 31 days to consume that amount. There must be a serious amount of burned out wire in your street!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> that is correct
> 122929+999978-999999=122908



Thought you were on my side..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Thought you were on my side.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am .... they fucked up

unless of course you were manufacturing clones again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Salamander said:


> You would have to be drawing in excess of 5800A 24/7 for 31 days to consume that amount. There must be a serious amount of burned out wire in your street!



Thank you for this, i will hand the info over to my attorneys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> i am .... they fucked up
> 
> unless of course you were manufacturing clones again



 made my day, i love that you never tread lightly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

jm10 said:


> If i get home before its dark i will get the picture
> 
> This is not the first time iv had issues, i was slapped with a R50k bill before for incorrect metre reading which i paid over a period.
> 
> We also had issues with property evaluations which they came down very drastically with(just look at the bill), one time i actually gained.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes me laugh at how incompetent the municipality is.

We recently had the water cut at the old house because the doofuses kept on adding to our bill after it was told it would be written off due to a faulty meter and start over with the new meter installed. They did sweet fcuk all and cut the water off. 

My dad had to go sort it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

RainstormZA said:


> Makes me laugh at how incompetent the municipality is.
> 
> We recently had the water cut at the old house because the doofuses kept on adding to our bill after it was told it would be written off due to a faulty meter and start over with the new meter installed. They did sweet fcuk all and cut the water off.
> 
> My dad had to go sort it out.



Yup doesn’t surprise me one bit, not my first rodeo with them so I’m pretty chill until i hear them talk then i lose it. 

I also live to see the pain in these peoples eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

jm10 said:


> Yup doesn’t surprise me one bit, not my first rodeo with them so I’m pretty chill until i hear them talk then i lose it.
> 
> I also live to see the pain in these peoples eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mom showed me the bill - it was well over R1 million. Lol. We laughed and laughed at their stupidity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

RainstormZA said:


> My mom showed me the bill - it was well over R1 million. Lol. We laughed and laughed at their stupidity.



3 million is what my house is worth imagine my sale ad, reason for sale ; need to pay lights bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Whats with the terrible nauseating vomit inducing dance movies on dstv the last month

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Go bokke!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Hectic storm here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## acorn

Massive voltage drop on those bolts 
Always mesmerizing to look at, especially with the great view you have. 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

acorn said:


> Massive voltage drop on those bolts
> Always mesmerizing to look at, especially with the great view you have.
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Haha I was actually outside filming that.

Agreed on the view but kinda scary with this type of storm as about 2 years ago, lightning struck the roof and fried half the appliances in the house. Surprisingly my pc was untouched.

Right now, I'm sitting with no power. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

RainstormZA said:


> Haha I was actually outside filming that.
> 
> Agreed on the view but kinda scary with this type of storm as about 2 years ago, lightning struck the roof and fried half the appliances in the house. Surprisingly my pc was untouched.
> 
> Right now, I'm sitting with no power. Lol.


Always respect the storm, I once saw where a farm worker was struck inside his quarters, bolt went down a tree, ran along the tin roof, went down the wall (those big building blocks - suspect water leaking through acted as a conducter) ripped a whole in the plaster and hit the worker in the back, died instantly in front of his friend who was sitting two metres in front of him, scary.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Quick question. For the current job market,do I really have to do the N+ Networking exam? 

I'm only aiming for IT Technician jobs and Security, not Networking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Quick question. For the current job market,do I really have to do the N+ Networking exam?
> 
> I'm only aiming for IT Technician jobs and Security, not Networking.


I only have a MCSE and A+ but I have never had to use it so not sure.

Any particular reason for not adding the versatility?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> I only have a MCSE and A+ but I have never had to use it so not sure.
> 
> Any particular reason for not adding the versatility?


Failed the first when I was 25, failed again a few months back. I just simply suck at it.

And not confident enough to retake it again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Failed the first when I was 25, failed again a few months back. I just simply suck at it.
> 
> And not confident enough to retake it again.


If it's not a direct requirement to finish the qualification then I guess it is fine. Personally I have always found failure to be a great character builder. 
Good luck with your decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> If it's not a direct requirement to finish the qualification then I guess it is fine. Personally I have always found failure to be a great character builder.
> Good luck with your decision.


Yeah I don't think I will ever become a Networking technician, say basic knowledge will serve me best. I can do cables and stuff but the more advanced stuff goes over my head like 100baseT, don't even ask me what it is because you'll get a blank stare. Lol. 

Encryption, security, and the like is my piece of cake, it's so easy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

The Left Hand Gives: https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...lowers-water-restrictions-to-level-3-20181129
and The Right hand Taketh away:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> The Left Hand Gives: https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...lowers-water-restrictions-to-level-3-20181129
> and The Right hand Taketh away:
> View attachment 152571



No one is surprised, it is our guavament after all. cANCer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Monday - power out in Heriotdale - 09h30 to 22h00
Tuesday - all geared up to catch up yesterday's loss of production -07h30 , Darkness my new friend...leave work early , power on 16h00.
Wednesday- 08h00 power on , let's work...2 massive power surges , blew both my Wiro machines , wait for technician to reset and restart , 11h15 ,
and there goes the power , only to return 15h00. My boss is fuming , jobs needs to be delivered and the Eskom call center states '' We are unable to assist you due to labour action taking place''
True story...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yeah @ARYANTO Wednesday two big faults, no power from 10pm Tuesday night to 6:30pm Wednesday.

Friday outage to replace cables, due to the Wednesday fault, from 8am til 7:30pm...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah @ARYANTO Wednesday tonight faults, no power from 10pm Tuesday night to 6:30pm Wednesday.
> 
> Friday outage to replace cables, due to the Wednesday fault, from 8am til 7:30pm...



Oh my vape!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

However, some good news after the power came on, I checked my emails.




I have earned my Mastery Certificates for completing the courses.

So, @BioHAZarD , is it still necessary to do the N+ exam?

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> However, some good news after the power came on, I checked my emails.
> 
> View attachment 152723
> 
> 
> I have earned my Mastery Certificates for completing the courses.
> 
> So, @BioHAZarD , is it still necessary to do the N+ exam?


Congratulations. Epic achievement.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> However, some good news after the power came on, I checked my emails.
> 
> View attachment 152723
> 
> 
> I have earned my Mastery Certificates for completing the courses.
> 
> So, @BioHAZarD , is it still necessary to do the N+ exam?


Well Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Thanks guys/ladies.

Lol @lesvaches press that brute-force button!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> However, some good news after the power came on, I checked my emails.
> 
> View attachment 152723
> 
> 
> I have earned my Mastery Certificates for completing the courses.
> 
> So, @BioHAZarD , is it still necessary to do the N+ exam?


Congratulations, excellent news for anyone studying. Hope you had a celebratory vape on those results!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I've had a few problems since getting an alarm system installed at home, mainly that the sensors are triggered for no apparent reason. However, the opposite occurred a few days it's ago. I walked into the lounge, then realised that I hadn't switched off the alarm - yet it didn't go off. 

I called the alarm guy and he and his (adult) son tested it. The alarm went off as soon as either of them walked into the lounge, but with me it didn't. Apparently I'm too short for the sensor, so they had to reposition the sensor. Strange, but true.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> I've had a few problems since getting an alarm system installed at home, mainly that the sensors are triggered for no apparent reason. However, the opposite occurred a few days it's ago. I walked into the lounge, then realised that I hadn't switched off the alarm - yet it didn't go off.
> 
> I called the alarm guy and he and his (adult) son tested it. The alarm went off as soon as either of them walked into the lounge, but with me it didn't. Apparently I'm too short for the sensor, so they had to reposition the sensor. Strange, but true.
> 
> View attachment 152756


i had once removed a starling nest from our gutter and as a result the bird lice came into the house moving over the alarm sensor triggering it every two minutes. drove me insane trying to figure out why the alarm kept going off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah @ARYANTO Wednesday two big faults, no power from 10pm Tuesday night to 6:30pm Wednesday.
> 
> Friday outage to replace cables, due to the Wednesday fault, from 8am til 7:30pm...


Looking back on the forwarded message from the farm group, Nsele Security is our source of information. Turns out the old copper cables were stolen...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> However, some good news after the power came on, I checked my emails.
> 
> View attachment 152723
> 
> 
> I have earned my Mastery Certificates for completing the courses.
> 
> So, @BioHAZarD , is it still necessary to do the N+ exam?


well done !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Haha life on the farm is never boring...

Guess what just happened

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Haha life on the farm is never boring...
> 
> Guess what just happened
> 
> View attachment 152872
> View attachment 152873


Someone froze their balls off?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

SmokeyJoe said:


> Someone froze their balls off?


only the one though
maybe it's olaff's?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

BioHAZarD said:


> only the one though
> maybe it's olaff's?


Do you wanna build a gonadal agenesis snowman

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol you guys and it's freezing outside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

SmokeyJoe said:


> Do you wanna build a gonadal agenesis snowman


ROFL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

sad day today. missed being in a head on with a reckless driver on the way home from hangklip. the car one car infront of us was hit and as far as my knowledge goes, all fatalities including a baby. overnighting at mother in-laws place because road closed. sad, the reality of negligence and recklessness that would permanently change the lives of people that had no control over it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

That is just too tragic @lesvaches 
So sad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> sad day today. missed being in a head on with a reckless driver on the way home from hangklip. the car one car infront of us was hit and as far as my knowledge goes, all fatalities including a baby. overnighting at mother in-laws place because road closed. sad, the reality of negligence and recklessness that would permanently change the lives of people that had no control over it.




Very sad, but glad that it wasn't you @lesvaches. Life changes within the fraction of a minute, doesn't it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Two months ago a woman biker was killed in a head-on with a drunk driver, leaving behind her husband and young son - about 8 yrs old.. A week or two ago the husband died of a heart attack. Just so sad ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> Two months ago a woman biker was killed in a head-on with a drunk driver, leaving behind her husband and young son - about 8 yrs old.. A week or two ago the husband died of a heart attack. Just so sad ...


i can’t even begin to imagine. really sad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i don't trust car mechanic's so i thought it was a good idea to rebuild my wife car engine. well 12k down and think i am done. mechanic said it would be around 20k first time rebuilding a fuel injection car had same stupid lols at the end like wtf is this and were sould this go. and dammit its leaking, o forgot to poet the clump on.
maar nou is ek klaar en amper als is nuut
but the star of the show is this mod god me there was covered in oil at same point in time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i don't trust car mechanic's so i thought it was a good idea to rebuild my wife car engine. well 12k down and think i am done. mechanic said it would be around 20k first time rebuilding a fuel injection car had same stupid lols at the end like wtf is this and were sould this go. and dammit its leaking, o forgot to poet the clump on.
> maar nou is ek klaar en amper als is nuut
> but the star of the show is this mod god me there was covered in oil at same point in time
> View attachment 153389



Well done mate - not an area that I am skilled in at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bulldog

Great @Moerse Rooikat missed you and your wife yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Bulldog said:


> Great @Moerse Rooikat missed you and your wife yesterday.


next time, we will be there

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Looks my avatar has old Albert impaled. Death by candycane

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks my avatar has old Albert impaled. Death by candycane


Mine as well lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Had to sit at home the whole day with the two kids, as I somehow got my car's keys in the wife's car and could not find my spare key. Now I have a few busy days left this week, and I was supposed to be on semi holiday from wednesday when schools close

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

You cant make this stuff up

https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/nu...schools-funds-to-gamble-in-las-vegas-18459010

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks my avatar has old Albert impaled. Death by candycane



unicorn

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So with all the playing with the Elevate, i finished my CBv2. This morning i searched my cupboard and found an old pack for Streaky Cotton. Me being a person that hates to waste anything, i gave it a shot. Im actually pleasantly surprised. Bar the terrible break in time, it wicks supper fast. Is it as good as CB2? No. But finding a full bag of cotton and not needing to spend another R100 is a winner

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> View attachment 153546


Candycorn. Very rare breed. But tastes delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Tonight's pickings off the Raspberry bushes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog

Wow they look delicious  that is me licking my lips by the way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bulldog said:


> Wow they look delicious  that is me licking my lips by the way.


They are! Saving them for my mom. And waiting for the blueberries and blackberries to ripen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

It snowed overnight in Zaandam, Holland. Mymom is going to have a white Christmas...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

The moon last night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> The moon last night.
> 
> View attachment 154350


Was watching it rise over the mountains last night. It was a rather special sight.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Same here @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Same here @Hooked
> 
> View attachment 154357
> View attachment 154358



Your photos are always so good @RainstormZA! The second photo looks quite eerie ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Your photos are always so good @RainstormZA! The second photo looks quite eerie ...


Thanks @Hooked, it was still light and I used the night scene mode on my cellphone camera, which is why it turned out looking eerie. 

Night scene mode works when I need a photo of the moon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

I must admit @RainstormZA your moon looks similar to ours here in the western cape. They share a lot of the same characteristics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Hooked, it was still light and I used the night scene mode on my cellphone camera, which is why it turned out looking eerie.
> 
> Night scene mode works when I need a photo of the moon.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ah thanks for the tip! I must confess I've never taken the time to go through the things which my phone camera can do. I really should!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

About 4 months ago I ordered moisturiser from an FB ad. It was a new product and they had a launch special. Can't remember the name of the brand now - it wasn't one which I've ever heard of. They stated that it would be sent via the P.O. so I resigned myself to a long wait. 

It finally arrived a few days ago, but to my horror I have to pay R400 customs duty as it was imported from Switzerland. 

I'm furious! The ad did not state that it would be imported and that customs duty would need to be paid. I won't pay it as the duty is more than the cost of the product! I'm not going to throw good money after bad - rather accept the loss as a valuable lesson!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Bulldog said:


> I must admit @RainstormZA your moon looks similar to ours here in the western cape. They share a lot of the same characteristics.


Well it's just a block of space cheese in the sky

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> About 4 months ago I ordered moisturiser from an FB ad. It was a new product and they had a launch special. Can't remember the name of the brand now - it wasn't one which I've ever heard of. They stated that it would be sent via the P.O. so I resigned myself to a long wait.
> 
> It finally arrived a few days ago, but to my horror I have to pay R400 customs duty as it was imported from Switzerland.
> 
> I'm furious! The ad did not state that it would be imported and that customs duty would need to be paid. I won't pay it as the duty is more than the cost of the product! I'm not going to throw good money after bad - rather accept the loss as a valuable lesson!!


Pity you don't remember or else you could have reported them to FB for false advertising. 

It is unacceptable really.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Spent three hours on the driving range today. Seems the more I practice, the worse I get. Had fun and a good bit of outdoor exercise though. Can not wait to go again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

lesvaches said:


> sad day today. missed being in a head on with a reckless driver on the way home from hangklip. the car one car infront of us was hit and as far as my knowledge goes, all fatalities including a baby. overnighting at mother in-laws place because road closed. sad, the reality of negligence and recklessness that would permanently change the lives of people that had no control over it.



I was lucky enough to go to another site that day and not whitness it.My colleagues had the misfortune to be there that day to see it happen aswell and had to turn around and take the n2 home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Spent three hours on the driving range today. Seems the more I practice, the worse I get. Had fun and a good bit of outdoor exercise though. Can not wait to go again.
> 
> Regards


Whiskey makes the balls go further

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

I got to say this was the most craziest Christmas day I ever had!

Long story short. Sat outside for a vape, got the biggest fright of my life - a snake between my chair and the sliding doors which is a very small gap.

It slithered away to the deck pile and I thought that was the end if it. Noooooo, it has to come back a lil distance from me. Man, I was so freaked out by then when I saw it again.

Back to the deck pile . Had a feeling it would come into the house. Went to check in my dog and there the freaking thing again. This time it reared at me and I jumped onto the desk in the office. My dog was right there. Omg I freaked again because of my dog being so close to it.

Had to call on an emergency whatsapp group chat with our neighbours. Everyone scrambling to help me out as my brother's family was heading here for 10 days and I can't have the snake here around the kids.

3 snake handlers later, Craig from Nsele came to assist me in removing the snake and relocating it. I thanked everyone involved, what a great community!





This one is for you @Viper_SA - a juvenile rinkhals.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

RainstormZA said:


> I got to say this was the most craziest Christmas day I ever had!
> 
> Long story short. Sat outside for a vape, got the biggest fright of my life - a snake between my chair and the sliding doors which is a very small gap.
> 
> It slithered away to the deck pile and I thought that was the end if it. Noooooo, it has to come back a lil distance from me. Man, I was so freaked out by then when I saw it again.
> 
> Back to the deck pile . Gad a feeling it would come into the house. Went to check in my dog and there the freaking thing again. This time it reared at me and I jumped into the desk in the office. My dog was right there. Omg I freaked again because of my dog being so close to it.
> 
> Had to call on an emergency whatsapp group chat with our neighbours. Everyone scrambling to help me out as my brothers family was heading here for 10 days and I can't gave the snake here around the kids.
> 
> 3 snake handlers later, Craig from Nsele came to assist me in removongbtge snake and relocating it. I thanked everyone involved, what a great community!
> 
> View attachment 154524
> View attachment 154525
> 
> 
> This one is for you @Viper_SA - a juvenile rinkhals.



What a beauty

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> I got to say this was the most craziest Christmas day I ever had!
> 
> Long story short. Sat outside for a vape, got the biggest fright of my life - a snake between my chair and the sliding doors which is a very small gap.
> 
> It slithered away to the deck pile and I thought that was the end if it. Noooooo, it has to come back a lil distance from me. Man, I was so freaked out by then when I saw it again.
> 
> Back to the deck pile . Had a feeling it would come into the house. Went to check in my dog and there the freaking thing again. This time it reared at me and I jumped onto the desk in the office. My dog was right there. Omg I freaked again because of my dog being so close to it.
> 
> Had to call on an emergency whatsapp group chat with our neighbours. Everyone scrambling to help me out as my brother's family was heading here for 10 days and I can't have the snake here around the kids.
> 
> 3 snake handlers later, Craig from Nsele came to assist me in removing the snake and relocating it. I thanked everyone involved, what a great community!
> 
> View attachment 154524
> View attachment 154525
> 
> 
> This one is for you @Viper_SA - a juvenile rinkhals.



holy shit !

you hung around for a photo ?

would have been legging it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> holy shit !
> 
> you hung around for a photo ?
> 
> would have been legging it


I had to watch it for the handler, or else I'd be screwed if we couldn't find it. It was terrifying...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Whew! Some Xmas! But I thought you liked snakes @RainstormZA? I'm sure once before you posted a pic of yourself holding one?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Whew! Some Xmas! But I thought you liked snakes @RainstormZA? I'm sure once before you posted a pic of yourself holding one?


That was different, it's venom isn't enough to kill a person. Rinkhals have toxic venom that can kill you in under an hour and if you survive, you get skin necrosis at the bite site. 

Not pretty, i'm telling you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> That was different, it's venom isn't enough to kill a person. Rinkhals have toxic venom that can kill you in under an hour and if you survive, you get skin necrosis at the bite site.
> 
> Not pretty, i'm telling you.



But you didn't kill it. Respect 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

In the shade.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> In the shade.
> View attachment 154563


At least we know why it is so hot here, somebody stole the boerewors gordyn,  so there’s nothing blocking the heat from your side.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> That was different, it's venom isn't enough to kill a person. Rinkhals have toxic venom that can kill you in under an hour and if you survive, you get skin necrosis at the bite site.
> 
> Not pretty, i'm telling you.



@Hooked I was handling a red lipped herald, they're easy to catch and relocate. I keep them here to control the rats and toads.




@Viper_SA a couple months ago, sorry pic was crap because I was trying to take a pic with one hand lol

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Very sad day for me today. I dropped my beloved Vapor Storm from a very hight. 510 completely loose. I dont have a torque screwdriver thats fits the screws. Hopefully i can salvage it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> The moon last night.
> 
> View attachment 154350

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> Very sad day for me today. I dropped my beloved Vapor Storm from a very hight. 510 completely loose. I dont have a torque screwdriver thats fits the screws. Hopefully i can salvage it tomorrow


Sympathies brother , hope you can pannelbeat it ?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Very sad day for me today. I dropped my beloved Vapor Storm from a very hight. 510 completely loose. I dont have a torque screwdriver thats fits the screws. Hopefully i can salvage it tomorrow


Try a small Allen key or small flat screwdriver be carefully not to damage or rather wait till you get a torx

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> Very sad day for me today. I dropped my beloved Vapor Storm from a very hight. 510 completely loose. I dont have a torque screwdriver thats fits the screws. Hopefully i can salvage it tomorrow


Sorry to hear that, hope that you can find a torque tomorrow and salvage it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> Very sad day for me today. I dropped my beloved Vapor Storm from a very hight. 510 completely loose. I dont have a torque screwdriver thats fits the screws. Hopefully i can salvage it tomorrow



Hope you can fix it @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Its alive!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its alive!!
> 
> View attachment 154715



I'm glad, it's alive !

vape on

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> I'm glad, it's alive !
> 
> vape on


Me too. That's an awesome looking mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Me too. That's an awesome looking mod.


I love it. For the price its the best mod ive ever had. This little hickup was my fault. It dropped 3 meters and only thing that was wrong was the washer inside on the 510 that was loose after the fall. Opened up and fastened with pliers and its good to go. Not a scratch on the mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> I love it. For the price its the best mod ive ever had. This little hickup was my fault. It dropped 3 meters and only thing that was wrong was the washer inside on the 510 that was loose after the fall. Opened up and fastened with pliers and its good to go. Not a scratch on the mod



The paintwork never stripped? Wow that's extremely lucky

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> The paintwork never stripped? Wow that's extremely lucky


Not even a nick

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Lost the build deck for one of my Gas Mods GR1 RDAs  UGH. Will have another look for it tomorrow and hope that it turns up somewhere.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

Carnival said:


> Lost the build deck for one of my Gas Mods GR1 RDAs  UGH. Will have another look for it tomorrow and hope that it turns up somewhere.



Never mind, lol.. found it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

The damn rat in the house has been annihilated!!! Traps weren't working - my gardener caught and killed it. 

It was being a nuisance trying to get in the spare room where the baby sleeps. Tried chewing the carpet because the door was closed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Whoopitty Doopitty dee! 

Guess what came in the post? 




My Mastery certificates !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Whoopitty Doopitty dee!
> 
> Guess what came in the post?
> 
> View attachment 155059
> 
> 
> My Mastery certificates !!!



well done !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Big Congrats @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Congrats @RainstormZA , well done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Thanks all. It was all worth it in the end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> Whoopitty Doopitty dee!
> 
> Guess what came in the post?
> 
> View attachment 155059
> 
> 
> My Mastery certificates !!!



Whoop whoop. You go girl 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I am a very proud dad today.

Locust 1 aka Bradley turns 21 today, he is a big man now!  Dam, they grow up so fast, feeling a bit old today.. Last year at varsity for him to finish his Bcom Economics and International Trade at NWU Potch.

And I’m doubly blessed today, Locust 2 aka Jason has passed Gr12 with a 61% average, he really put in the effort if you know where he and his marks came from, and for 8 subjects, not 7! Now for him to start his Bsc Information Technology.

Now to wait for that future earning potential to materialize in the long term!  Man, the vape stuff I’m going to buy then...............

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks all. It was all worth it in the end.


The online elearning is all worth it. I get to study in my own time and my own pace. Even at night you get access 24/7, and maintenance is every Sunday evening for 2 hours. 

Email support from IT Academy is awesome. Right through to issuing mastery certificates.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

@Room Fogger 







Raising kids is no easy task, but you've obviously excelled at it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising kids is no easy task, but you've obviously excelled at it!



Thank you very much @Hooked , I tried my best, but I could not ask for a bigger compliment.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising kids is no easy task, but you've obviously excelled at it!


What Hooked said!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> I am a very proud dad today.
> 
> Locust 1 aka Bradley turns 21 today, he is a big man now!  Dam, they grow up so fast, feeling a bit old today.. Last year at varsity for him to finish his Bcom Economics and International Trade at NWU Potch.
> 
> And I’m doubly blessed today, Locust 2 aka Jason has passed Gr12 with a 61% average, he really put in the effort if you know where he and his marks came from, and for 8 subjects, not 7! Now for him to start his Bsc Information Technology.
> 
> Now to wait for that future earning potential to materialize in the long term!  Man, the vape stuff I’m going to buy then...............


Congrats and well done on your boy's achievements.keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

We crib about not having ample car parking, today I was looking for a bike parking for 15 mins. Today was no black friday sale, was just another weekend, and this is how the parking lot was like

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> We crib about not having ample car parking, today I was looking for a bike parking for 15 mins. Today was no black friday sale, was just another weekend, and this is how the parking lot was like
> View attachment 155243
> View attachment 155244
> 
> View attachment 155245


Holy cow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Faiyaz Cheulkar That's the way to go. In SA it's one person in a car a lot of the time - and then we complain about the cost of petrol and parking. We should follow India's example - and China's too, with their electric bicycles. 

Actually I was considering getting an electric bicycle just for out and about here in Yzer, but then there would be one more thing to charge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Resistance @Hooked @RainstormZA @ARYANTO , what a way to end a perfect weekend.
I received this picture.


Thought it’s nice of the two of them sending me a picture ever so often again.

Then got this one!!!


Wel at least I know who my daughter in law is going to be. I’m a triple blessed dad, and in one weekend. And yes he did it correctly, asked parents before asking her. 

I wish them everything that is good that life offers. Now to finish studying and get jobs, marriage is not a cheap thing.

Also told her if your family is poor that’s unfortunate, if your in-laws are poor it’s only your fault.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance @Hooked @RainstormZA @ARYANTO , what a way to end a perfect weekend.
> I received this picture.
> View attachment 155246
> 
> Thought it’s nice of the two of them sending me a picture ever so often again.
> 
> Then got this one!!!
> View attachment 155247
> 
> Wel at least I know who my daughter in law is going to be. I’m a triple blessed dad, and in one weekend. And yes he did it correctly, asked parents before asking her.
> 
> I wish them everything that is good that life offers. Now to finish studying and get jobs, marriage is not a cheap thing.
> 
> Also told her if your family is poor that’s unfortunate, if your in-laws are poor it’s only your fault.


Glad one of my wishes to see all forum members are happy,comes true.
Congrats @Room Fogger ,awesome that your family is extending and I wish you and your family a blessed future!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Congrats @Room Fogger. All the best for their future and urs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Room Fogger 
Thats so lovely, wishing them well!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Room Fogger Ahhhh that's wonderful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

This is amazing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> This is amazing!




Maybe it can be trained to make coils with that kind of precision

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I can't believe my eyes - biggest harvest weight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Had a little visitor at home tonight, my bulterrier started barking at it's kennel, went and checked and was greeted by a nice african python hiss. Called a handler to remove as Im used to handle domesticated snakes not wild ones (had ball pythons etc.) Quite to my suprise the handler took it by hand and the "wild" python seemed calm, without a bite, posed for a few photos and in the bucket to be released somewhere safe.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

acorn said:


> Had a little visitor at home tonight, my bulterrier started barking at it's kennel, went and checked and was greeted by a nice african python hiss. Called a handler to remove as Im used to handle domesticated snakes not wild ones (had ball pythons etc.) Quite to my suprise the handler took it by hand and the "wild" python seemed calm, without a bite, posed for a few photos and in the bucket to be released somewhere safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Wow that's a beautiful one. Thank you for saving it and getting it relocated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

acorn said:


> Had a little visitor at home tonight, my bulterrier started barking at it's kennel, went and checked and was greeted by a nice african python hiss. Called a handler to remove as Im used to handle domesticated snakes not wild ones (had ball pythons etc.) Quite to my suprise the handler took it by hand and the "wild" python seemed calm, without a bite, posed for a few photos and in the bucket to be released somewhere safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Probably someone's pet that escaped

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

SmokeyJoe said:


> Probably someone's pet that escaped


Apparently not, according to the handler, the 6th python in Modimolle (Nylstroom) this year, I live opposite a Golf estate with game. Since the rain we had a lot of frogs, in my yard as well, so recon this guy came after food. Had puff adder, night adder and a lot of brown house snakes in the past, this is the first python.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

acorn said:


> Apparently not, according to the handler, the 6th python in Modimolle (Nylstroom) this year, I live opposite a Golf estate with game. Since the rain we had a lot of frogs, in my yard as well, so recon this guy came after food. Had puff adder, night adder and a lot of brown house snakes in the past, this is the first python.


That guy came looking for water

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

BREAKING NEWS: Do not attempt to take a big DL hit while chewing gum. Ever.

I found this out the hard way today. Think theres still a piece stuck in my lung

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

SmokeyJoe said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Do not attempt to take a big DL hit while chewing gum. Ever.
> 
> I found this out the hard way today. Think theres still a piece stuck in my lung


Bubblegum profile ?
Sorry though, doesn't sound fun at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Not really newsworthy I suppose, but since I fell off the wagon with quitting smoking, I just wanted to tell someone today I'm 3 months sober. Batshit crazy and stressed as hell, but sober, lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir

Viper_SA said:


> Not really newsworthy I suppose, but since I fell off the wagon with quitting smoking, I just wanted to tell someone today I'm 3 months sober. Batshit crazy and stressed as hell, but sober, lol.



This is a great news, well done. 

I've tried to do the whole quitting caffeine thing this year, failed miserably to date. We sometimes don't realise how addictive and problematic certain things become to us (sugar is another classic). 
Intake of coffee is down from 12 to 4 cups a day, but stuck here now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Probably someone's pet that escaped


Then you got no idea of how to handle a wild snake in a very calm mindset, have you? I've done it and surprised me that I never got bit by it - I was 21 and only did it hit me later because I was so pumped full of adrenaline in order to save that snake from a bunch of stupid people.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Then you got no idea of how to handle a wild snake in a very calm mindset, have you? I've done it and surprised me that I never got bit by it - I was 21 and only did it hit me later because I was so pumped full of adrenaline in order to save that snake from a bunch of stupid people.


I did snake handling training years ago. Even though i live in the surbs, ive had to catch quite a few snakes from harmless green bush snakes to rinkhals. We are in the koppies near a sanctuary, in summer we see a lot of these. In the last 12 years probably about 17-20 snakes that i had to move back to the reserve

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Viper_SA said:


> Not really newsworthy I suppose, but since I fell off the wagon with quitting smoking, I just wanted to tell someone today I'm 3 months sober. Batshit crazy and stressed as hell, but sober, lol.


It is big newsworthy achievement @Viper_SA , congratulations and wishes to read of the fourth month soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> I did snake handling training years ago. Even though i live in the surbs, ive had to catch quite a few snakes from harmless green bush snakes to rinkhals. We are in the koppies near a sanctuary, in summer we see a lot of these. In the last 12 years probably about 17-20 snakes that i had to move back to the reserve


Well the difference is I've never caught a wild snake by hand before and I had no bucket or any tool to assist me. On top of it all, I've never done a snake handling course, to this day. 

I think its something I learnt from my high school teacher when I witnessed him catching a snake calmly and it never bit him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Wild scrub hares on the lawn this morning. I wonder where that leveret (baby hare) is, I saw it yesterday morning.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Wild scrub hares on the lawn this morning. I wonder where that leveret (baby hare) is, I saw it yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 155613


Damn, what a view to wake up to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Damn, what a view to wake up to


It's was so nice and cool, it's going to be another hot day. 30*C

Yeah the hares are so used to me, I get one just a metre from my chair, strolling past casually and so relaxed.

And they have the most beautiful brown eyes too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RainstormZA said:


> Wild scrub hares on the lawn this morning. I wonder where that leveret (baby hare) is, I saw it yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 155613


Reminds me of my favourite song

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Viper_SA said:


> Not really newsworthy I suppose, but since I fell off the wagon with quitting smoking, I just wanted to tell someone today I'm 3 months sober. Batshit crazy and stressed as hell, but sober, lol.



@Viper_SA Whew! Giving up smoking AND drinking at the same time? You are definitely "batshit crazy"! Maybe you took on too much so I'm not surprised - and don't blame you - for falling off the wagon with one of them. Don't be so hard on yourself - you're only human.

That you've been sober for 3 months is awesome. Comparing smoking with drinking I'd say that smoking is the lesser of two evils so 3 months sober is a major achievement and I admire you tremendously for that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Heino13

Finally got my kite in the air...

Local kids couldn't believe it






Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches

out and about in full force today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> out and about in full force today
> View attachment 155678
> View attachment 155679
> View attachment 155680
> View attachment 155681
> View attachment 155682



Looks like you stay in the Kommetjie area?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> Looks like you stay in the Kommetjie area?


in hangklip visiting Mother in law for the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

lesvaches said:


> in hangklip visiting Mother in law for the day.


Not to worry, my ex-inlaws looked the same.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## JurgensSt

Finally finished my sleeve yesterday.






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Got two things today. Was in the Freestate for my grandparents 70th wedding aniversary. Granpa 98 and Grandma 97 this year, still going strong. All their children was there, and all the grandkids, and off course the only kids that was there was 9 great grandchildren, and a few on the way still we did not miss one, everybody there and nobody has died (yet)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok second one that dont deserve a thread. So I bought a mod the other day and it has an overwhelming smell of some previous liquid. I washed it got sort of rid of it, but the squonk bottle no chance, rinsed in lemon juice, overnight in lemon vinegar etc, nothing can get it out. So as this smell is irretating me the last week or s, I just cant figure out what it is. It is sweet and really overwhelming but thats it, cant get my head or nose to what kind of juice it can be.
Anyway so today in the freestate we have the party on a farm, with food as only you can get on a farm, meat for africa, oil, butter and grease for africa. Anyway afyer a few brandy and two plates of food, I feel that before I drive back to Pretoria, I must first go to Witbank. So after I visit Witbank, I spray some supplied refreshner for the next tourist.
Bingo, I found that smell in my mod, not similar, exactly on the dot same flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok second one that dont deserve a thread. So I bought a mod the other day and it has an overwhelming smell of some previous liquid. I washed it got sort of rid of it, but the squonk bottle no chance, rinsed in lemon juice, overnight in lemon vinegar etc, nothing can get it out. So as this smell is irretating me the last week or s, I just cant figure out what it is. It is sweet and really overwhelming but thats it, cant get my head or nose to what kind of juice it can be.
> Anyway so today in the freestate we have the party on a farm, with food as only you can get on a farm, meat for africa, oil, butter and grease for africa. Anyway afyer a few brandy and two plates of food, I feel that before I drive back to Pretoria, I must first go to Witbank. So after I visit Witbank, I spray some supplied refreshner for the next tourist.
> Bingo, I found that smell in my mod, not similar, exactly on the dot same flavour
> 
> 
> View attachment 155769


Eisch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok second one that dont deserve a thread. So I bought a mod the other day and it has an overwhelming smell of some previous liquid. I washed it got sort of rid of it, but the squonk bottle no chance, rinsed in lemon juice, overnight in lemon vinegar etc, nothing can get it out. So as this smell is irretating me the last week or s, I just cant figure out what it is. It is sweet and really overwhelming but thats it, cant get my head or nose to what kind of juice it can be.
> Anyway so today in the freestate we have the party on a farm, with food as only you can get on a farm, meat for africa, oil, butter and grease for africa. Anyway afyer a few brandy and two plates of food, I feel that before I drive back to Pretoria, I must first go to Witbank. So after I visit Witbank, I spray some supplied refreshner for the next tourist.
> Bingo, I found that smell in my mod, not similar, exactly on the dot same flavour
> 
> 
> View attachment 155769



Thats terrible @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
I assume you bought that mod second hand?
Do you think the seller sprayed air freshener into the squonk bottle??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Silver said:


> Thats terrible @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> I assume you bought that mod second hand?
> Do you think the seller sprayed air freshener into the squonk bottle??


No man, its strawberry and cream

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Someone had a fancy for strawberries and cream. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Got two things today. Was in the Freestate for my grandparents 70th wedding aniversary. Granpa 98 and Grandma 97 this year, still going strong. All their children was there, and all the grandkids, and off course the only kids that was there was 9 great grandchildren, and a few on the way still we did not miss one, everybody there and nobody has died (yet)


Bloody hell thats an achievement. Congrats to them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok second one that dont deserve a thread. So I bought a mod the other day and it has an overwhelming smell of some previous liquid. I washed it got sort of rid of it, but the squonk bottle no chance, rinsed in lemon juice, overnight in lemon vinegar etc, nothing can get it out. So as this smell is irretating me the last week or s, I just cant figure out what it is. It is sweet and really overwhelming but thats it, cant get my head or nose to what kind of juice it can be.
> Anyway so today in the freestate we have the party on a farm, with food as only you can get on a farm, meat for africa, oil, butter and grease for africa. Anyway afyer a few brandy and two plates of food, I feel that before I drive back to Pretoria, I must first go to Witbank. So after I visit Witbank, I spray some supplied refreshner for the next tourist.
> Bingo, I found that smell in my mod, not similar, exactly on the dot same flavour
> 
> 
> View attachment 155769


Just as long as its strawberries and cream. And not strawberries and cream mixed with ass. Lets face it, after going number 2, doesnt matter what you spray, it still smells like ass

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just as long as its strawberries and cream. And not strawberries and cream mixed with ass. Lets face it, after going number 2, doesnt matter what you spray, it still smells like ass


No I coild distinguish between the different profiles, definately strawberries and cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Heino13 said:


> Finally got my kite in the air...
> 
> Local kids couldn't believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Good on you... now for the next step... like going from a go cart to F1

v

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Cow slaughter has been banned in India. Killing a cow will get u 7 years in prison. No more beef here. And this is the result. Before they would have been slaughtered for meat @Raindance

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok second one that dont deserve a thread. So I bought a mod the other day and it has an overwhelming smell of some previous liquid. I washed it got sort of rid of it, but the squonk bottle no chance, rinsed in lemon juice, overnight in lemon vinegar etc, nothing can get it out. So as this smell is irretating me the last week or s, I just cant figure out what it is. It is sweet and really overwhelming but thats it, cant get my head or nose to what kind of juice it can be.
> Anyway so today in the freestate we have the party on a farm, with food as only you can get on a farm, meat for africa, oil, butter and grease for africa. Anyway afyer a few brandy and two plates of food, I feel that before I drive back to Pretoria, I must first go to Witbank. So after I visit Witbank, I spray some supplied refreshner for the next tourist.
> Bingo, I found that smell in my mod, not similar, exactly on the dot same flavour
> 
> 
> View attachment 155769



It's probably a good thing that Duchess Megan Markhle doesn't vape (as far as we know) else she'd walking around with a can of air freshener!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Hooked said:


> It's probably a good thing that Duchess Megan Markhle doesn't vape (as far as we know) else she'd walking around with a can of air freshener!


Maybe its this
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wanting-a-clone-of-that-whoop-strawberries-and-cream.t53539/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Cow slaughter has been banned in India. Killing a cow will get u 7 years in prison. No more beef here. And this is the result. Before they would have been slaughtered for meat @Raindance
> View attachment 155878


Holy cow! LOL. Check them burgers out!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Boom! This is becoming a good harvest season this year...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

RainstormZA said:


> Boom! This is becoming a good harvest season this year...
> 
> View attachment 156081
> View attachment 156082


I loooove raspberries

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Thats it,I work from home and I'm now more than a little hacked off with people ringing my gate bell,I seem to be attracting all sorts of unwanted individuals and groups.Epecially one particular church who think its fine to send different people to my house upto 3-4 times per week.Ive spoken nicely with them,told them that my views and theirs differ etc etc,it makes no difference,I listen to them but they won't listen to me.
This sign is going on my gate when it arrives and if they ring my feckin bell again its being opened so they can get introduced to one of my 4 legged family protection units.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

I take it that they are Jehovah's Witnesses @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

RainstormZA said:


> I take it that they are Jehovah's Witnesses @Genosmate



mmmmm..................I think I better take the 5th on that one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Genosmate said:


> mmmmm..................I think I better take the 5th on that one.


Oh come on, it's not America

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

Genosmate said:


> mmmmm..................I think I better take the 5th on that one.


we don’t have a 5th

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

lesvaches said:


> we don’t have a 5th



I do

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

lesvaches said:


> we don’t have a 5th


But we have a human rights commision and many that love running to them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Genosmate said:


> mmmmm..................I think I better take the 5th on that one.


And you meant to say I think I am going to invoke the 5th and remain silent as it is your right, until a lawyer of your choosing is present.

Gods I watch too many police shows

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Genosmate said:


> Thats it,I work from home and I'm now more than a little hacked off with people ringing my gate bell,I seem to be attracting all sorts of unwanted individuals and groups.Epecially one particular church who think its fine to send different people to my house upto 3-4 times per week.Ive spoken nicely with them,told them that my views and theirs differ etc etc,it makes no difference,I listen to them but they won't listen to me.
> This sign is going on my gate when it arrives and if they ring my feckin bell again its being opened so they can get introduced to one of my 4 legged family protection units.
> View attachment 156085
> View attachment 156086


Rather put up a sign saying “Cathedral of the prince of darkness, sacrifices wanted. Apply within”

Then invite them in next time they knock.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Rather put up a sign saying “Cathedral of the prince of darkness, sacrifices wanted. Apply within”
> 
> Then invite them in next time they knock.
> 
> Regards


I've tried a similar approach. The more far from religion you appear to be the harder they target you.

What seems to be working is the "don't open the door" approach.
I think they got the message and have stopped bugging me. They do however give me a small free firelighter weekly

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> I've tried a similar approach. The more far from religion you appear to be the harder they target you.
> 
> What seems to be working is the "don't open the door" approach.
> I think they got the message and have stopped bugging me. They do however give me a small free firelighter weekly


Haha The Watchtower...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ

Bought some vape stuff onlime this week, and rented a movie from box office. Used my credit card for both

Woke up this morning to see my credit card has been used to register for Netflix. I don't have netflix. 

Anyway, a cancelled credit card may be a blessing for this week.

I've been doing online purchases a long long time, so not paranoid. With my current bank since June 2018. Just wonder if it is my recent transactions or could someone have dug my details up somewhere

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

ShamZ said:


> Bought some vape stuff onlime this week, and rented a movie from box office. Used my credit card for both
> 
> Woke up this morning to see my credit card has been used to register for Netflix. I don't have netflix.
> 
> Anyway, a cancelled credit card may be a blessing for this week.
> 
> I've been doing online purchases a long long time, so not paranoid. With my current bank since June 2018. Just wonder if it is my recent transactions or could someone have dug my details up somewhere


The culprit could be Box Office, sometimes servers can be hacked. Which is why I don't like online stores keeping records of PII (personal Identification information) such as credit card, banking and other personal information including ID numbers. 

In the USA they require HIPAA compliance in the healthcare sector to protect patient information. You can't gain access without a warrant.

http://www.bmc.com/guides/security-hipaa-compliance.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> The culprit could be Box Office, sometimes servers can be hacked. Which is why I don't like online stores keeping records of PII (personal Identification information) such as credit card, banking and other personal information including ID numbers.
> 
> In the USA they require HIPAA compliance in the healthcare sector to protect patient information. You can't gain access without a warrant.
> 
> http://www.bmc.com/guides/security-hipaa-compliance.html


just for interst sake you can check exactly who was responsible for your leaked info and SA it was home affairs that had the db dumped.
EDIT: https://haveibeenpwned.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> just for interst sake you can check exactly who was responsible for your leaked info and SA it was home affairs that had the db dumped.
> EDIT: https://haveibeenpwned.com/


Lol at the way the link was named...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bwhahahahahahaha one of my accounts was compromised but it's an account I no longer use as I don't game online anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Genosmate said:


> Thats it,I work from home and I'm now more than a little hacked off with people ringing my gate bell,I seem to be attracting all sorts of unwanted individuals and groups.Epecially one particular church who think its fine to send different people to my house upto 3-4 times per week.Ive spoken nicely with them,told them that my views and theirs differ etc etc,it makes no difference,I listen to them but they won't listen to me.
> This sign is going on my gate when it arrives and if they ring my feckin bell again its being opened so they can get introduced to one of my 4 legged family protection units.
> View attachment 156085
> View attachment 156086



@Genosmate I love your sign - and your dog!! If they don't work, just disconnect the bell. That's what I've done and I have a small handwritten note pasted to the bell telling people to hoot or phone. Of course strangers don't hoot nor do they know my number so they can't phone - and I am left in blessed peace and quiet! 

If I'm expecting someone they usually give just a small hoot at the gate, or a missed call.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Genosmate said:


> Thats it,I work from home and I'm now more than a little hacked off with people ringing my gate bell,I seem to be attracting all sorts of unwanted individuals and groups.Epecially one particular church who think its fine to send different people to my house upto 3-4 times per week.Ive spoken nicely with them,told them that my views and theirs differ etc etc,it makes no difference,I listen to them but they won't listen to me.
> This sign is going on my gate when it arrives and if they ring my feckin bell again its being opened so they can get introduced to one of my 4 legged family protection units.
> View attachment 156085
> View attachment 156086


Tell them you’re Roman Catholic, they then use the opposite side of the street to pass your house. Come to think of it, I must scratch out my cross, they invaded my area last weekend. 

And the next bugger who chooses to attract my attention by banging on my gate with a key is either getting a pot of paint and a brush, or will have a no 11boot stuck in their arse.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Room Fogger said:


> Tell them you’re Roman Catholic, they then use the opposite side of the street to pass your house. Come to think of it, I must scratch out my cross, they invaded my area last weekend.
> 
> And the next bugger who chooses to attract my attention by banging on my gate with a key is either getting a pot of paint and a brush, or will have a no 11boot stuck in their arse.



Answering the door practically unclothed also keeps them away. Most of them at least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

And so the year begins for me. Broom pilot was still on holiday till today, allthough I have worked a bit allready the last two week, only from today its back to bussiness. Get kids ready for school, make them breakfast, amd lunchboxes, do the school run and then start working. Ok I did jippo a bit, first apointment only at 10, so I can first recover, bcause Im not used to the traffic from school run yet

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

So this afternoon while closing the cow gate, I spoke in chicken language and was surprised to find three of my neighbour's hens coming to me as fast as their little legs could and squeezed themselves under the fence to follow me.

I had to put them back over in their area...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RainstormZA said:


> So this afternoon while closing the cow gate, I spoke in chicken language and was surprised to find three of my neighbour's hens coming to me as fast as their little legs could and squeezed themselves under the fence to follow me.
> 
> I had to put them back over in their area...


You should not walk on a farm singing Mphe die hoenor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You should not walk on a farm singing Mphe die hoenor


Lol!!! My grandfather raised me amongst his hens and he's taught me quite a few tricks when I was growing up on the farm. 

The funniest part was when I worked at a private horse yard, I had a crowing duel with the resident rooster and my boss thought it was another rooster, turned around and caught me in the act. I never laughed so hard in my life because he said it sounded just like a rooster.

Good times!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Lol!!! My grandfather raised me amongst his hens and he's taught me quite a few tricks when I was growing up on the farm.
> 
> The funniest part was when I worked at a private horse yard, I had a crowing duel with the resident rooster and my boss thought it was another rooster, turned around and caught me in the act. I never laughed so hard in my life because he said it sounded just like a rooster.
> 
> Good times!


I hear Kentucky is recruiting....

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> I hear Kentucky is recruiting....
> 
> Regards



Yeah with a KFC chicken costume, crowing and clucking going on...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Well well well. I'm screwed... 

My psu failed after a electrical storm. I blame eskom. Thankfully Asus has surge protection built in so it seems everything else is intact.

8-ish years is a pretty long time for a psu and I knew I would need to replace it....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> So this afternoon while closing the cow gate, I spoke in chicken language and was surprised to find three of my neighbour's hens coming to me as fast as their little legs could and squeezed themselves under the fence to follow me.
> 
> I had to put them back over in their area...


Chicken language? Thats eggcellent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Well well well. I'm screwed...
> 
> My psu failed after a electrical storm. I blame eskom. Thankfully Asus has surge protection built in so it seems everything else is intact.
> 
> 8-ish years is a pretty long time for a psu and I knew I would need to replace it....


New psu bought and installed on Thursday afternoon. Pc working 100% now.






SmokeyJoe said:


> Chicken language? Thats eggcellent



Pok Pok Pok Pok!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> New psu bought and installed on Thursday afternoon. Pc working 100% now.
> 
> View attachment 157470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pok Pok Pok Pok!


650W ! What is this for? A geyser?!
Pook pok! pok pook? pok pook pook?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> 650W ! What is this for? A geyser?!
> Pook pok! pok pook? pok pook pook?
> 
> Regards


It's a mid range gaming machine, media centre and work station. Calculated requirement stood at nearly 400w so went for 650 as they only had 450 and 650, the 650 makes it easier for future upgrades as my current setup is well way over 8 years.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> It's a mid range gaming machine, media centre and work station. Calculated requirement stood at nearly 400w so went for 650 as they only had 450 and 650, the 650 makes it easier for future upgrades as my current setup is well way over 8 years.


correct decision, most PSU`s claim a higher power output but the actuall output is lower unless its a certified one, lower power output causes system crashes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> correct decision, most PSU`s claim a higher power output but the actuall output is lower unless its a certified one, lower power output causes system crashes.


Yip I tried to run my pc on an hp psu, can't even see what rating but I suspect between 300w and 350w, pc wouldn't even go through POST and shut down. And that was with my graphics card taken out.

For diagnostics purpose, it was good enough to tell me that my old psu was the problem. Found the large capacitor swollen. Definitely a huge power surge.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Raindance said:


> 650W ! What is this for? A geyser?!
> Pook pok! pok pook? pok pook pook?
> 
> Regards


for extra heat protections?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> for extra heat protections?
> View attachment 157474


Lol I did that with an hard drive for a data recovery job - 8 hours later I managed to recover all of the customer's data to a new hard drive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I did that with an hard drive for a data recovery job - 8 hours later I managed to recover all of the customer's data to a new hard drive.


i actually did that with a bosh blower on a scitex whisper that i picked up second hand from work.
the workstation had a three phase power supply and a 27" monitor, 50 pin scsi 500mb hdd's...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Look who came to visit? A curious grey duiker...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Look who came to visit? A curious grey duiker...
> 
> View attachment 157607
> View attachment 157608
> View attachment 157609
> View attachment 157610


that’s awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> Look who came to visit? A curious grey duiker...
> 
> View attachment 157607
> View attachment 157608
> View attachment 157609
> View attachment 157610


Did you ask it if it will give us some of its biltong?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> Did you ask it if it will give us some of its biltong?


I tried and it bucked before walking away casually.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

I have been waiting for this since i first saw the documentary in 2001-2002:

https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2019/feb/05/magnetic-north-pole-moving-pretty-fast-towards-russia

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Here we go again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> View attachment 158024


News24 is right up there with Huisgeboot and Facebook in the credibility ratings.

pass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> News24 is right up there with Huisgeboot and Facebook in the credibility ratings.
> 
> pass.



I did check it on other news sites. We are being blackmailed again by eishkom for their increase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> I did check it on other news sites. We are being blackmailed again by eishkom for their increase.


Time to implement the Margaret Thatcher approach.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> News24 is right up there with Huisgeboot and Facebook in the credibility ratings.
> 
> pass.


Agreed, if in doubt, go straight to the source. Eskom should have an announcement on their website if it's true.

I stopped reading the news because of all the political hogwash and negativity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

...






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @acorn 

Just can't understand why they would commence on a Sunday when surely the demand is at a low

If they loadshedding on a Sunday I worry for next week when businesses start up again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> Thanks @acorn
> 
> Just can't understand why they would commence on a Sunday when surely the demand is at a low
> 
> If they loadshedding on a Sunday I worry for next week when businesses start up again



I agree, Silver. Their excuse used to be that they take power stations offline on weekends for maintenance, hence the short supply. 

Unfortunately they don’t seem to get them back online and/or it’s just a hazy excuse for mismanagement of supplies again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Asterix said:


> I agree, Silver. Their excuse used to be that they take power stations offline on weekends for maintenance, hence the short supply.
> 
> Unfortunately they don’t seem to get them back online and/or it’s just a hazy excuse for mismanagement of supplies again.


I'd say definitely mismanagement of supplies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> I did check it on other news sites. We are being blackmailed again by eishkom for their increase.


Just came out of 5.5 hours of darkness. Just as the kettle got to a boil on the gas, the f*#%@¥£3ng lights go on. Packed the cups away, didn’t feel like it anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Oh, and I’m having diesel delivered for my work genies, about a 1,000 liters should do it, so 4,500 l on duty. That will still keep me safely under bylaw quantity before they expect me to bunker as it’s not all in one place. Will last awhile, ave of about 34 l an hour per gennie, with a 5,000 liter bunker on standby if things get rough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Farm watch reported a fault so still out of power and load shedding schedule ended at 9... Imbeciles that can't fix anything in this country

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Still without power... Luckily I just upgraded to new mods with longer lasting batteries. Still on that Pico 21700 from yesterday morning. My cellphone on my 5000mah powerbank. 

Was thinking that if someone would sue Eskom for their incompetence, they would still not get their sh1t together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

*SA granny sues UK strippers for millions after flying pants hit her in the face*
https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...ter-flying-pants-hit-her-in-the-face-20190211

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

acorn said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


At this stage I actually wish their fkn system collapse , they are a bunch of ..... the whole corrupt lot of them . We [read between the lines]
have always ''maak 'n plan'' and can and will do it again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Eh, another load shedding gone wrong. Off at 6, should be on by 8pm and it's nearly 10pm now.

Same thing happened last night too. Only had power restored sometime after 12 today...

Ah the joys of living in South Africa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> Eh, another load shedding gone wrong. Off at 6, should be on by 8pm and it's nearly 10pm now.
> 
> Same thing happened last night too. Only had power restored sometime after 12 today...
> 
> Ah the joys of living in South Africa



Loadshedding went from stage 2 earlier today to stage 4 - ie. 4-4.5 down at a time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Loadshedding went from stage 2 earlier today to stage 4 - ie. 4-4.5 down at a time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but it was in 2 hour increments. We were supposed to have two hours but turned into 18 hours without power yesterday. I think they blowing the substations every time they flip the switch. 

Our schedule said two hours at least 3 times in 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Loadshedding is threatening to deprive me of vaping. Got the second battery out of the jimny to power the essentials.




Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> Loadshedding is threatening to deprive me of vaping. Got the second battery out of the jimny to power the essentials.
> View attachment 158282
> 
> View attachment 158283
> 
> Regards


I need one of those to power my fiber modem and router. the modem requires 12V, 1A and router requires 9V, 0.6A. What I want to do is use a car battery to power both these devices. Just cant find a suitable circuit that can automatically charge the car battery and in case of power outage provide current to the modems. 
Using an inverter doesnt make sense because I will be converting AC current to DC to charge the batteries and then the inverter will convert it AC current and then the power pack of the modem and router will be converting it back to DC. 
Any suggestions ???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Using an inverter doesnt make sense because I will be converting AC current to DC to charge the batteries and then the inverter will convert it AC current and then the power pack of the modem and router will be converting it back to DC


It may be less efficient but would be the way I would do it. It would be the least complicated way of doing it and allow for more to be added without additional voltage management circuitry being required.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I need one of those to power my fiber modem and router. the modem requires 12V, 1A and router requires 9V, 0.6A. What I want to do is use a car battery to power both these devices. Just cant find a suitable circuit that can automatically charge the car battery and in case of power outage provide current to the modems.
> Using an inverter doesnt make sense because I will be converting AC current to DC to charge the batteries and then the inverter will convert it AC current and then the power pack of the modem and router will be converting it back to DC.
> Any suggestions ???


or the standard battery backup pack used for alarms. +-R300 12v 2A. no router should be without one neither should an alarm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

lesvaches said:


> or the standard battery backup pack used for alarms. +-R300 12v 2A. no router should be without one neither should an alarm.


That can work for ths fiber modem. Any link for it ? Any suggestions to step it down to 9V 0.6A for the router. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That can work for ths fiber modem. Any link for it ? Any suggestions to step it down to 9V 0.6A for the router.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


There are different modules you can get for step-up and step-down voltage regulation. You may need to dig up a bit before going that route.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That can work for ths fiber modem. Any link for it ? Any suggestions to step it down to 9V 0.6A for the router.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


and communica is notoriously expensive 
http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P0717523099


----------



## Viper_SA

Spent 19 hours straight at work yesterday. So paste today. Last time I felt this tired was after my birth

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Viper_SA said:


> Spent 19 hours straight at work yesterday. So paste today. Last time I felt this tired was after my birth


Yeah I feel old, sciatica nerve playing up on both sides... Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> or the standard battery backup pack used for alarms. +-R300 12v 2A. no router should be without one neither should an alarm.


Now that explains why security companies install a backup battery after installation of alarm systems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

14 feb 2014

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> 14 feb 2014
> View attachment 158437



Why the stinkies @lesvaches?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> Why the stinkies @lesvaches?


it’s a photo from valentine’s day 2014 when i still chain smoked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> it’s a photo from valentine’s day 2014 when i still chain smoked.



Ohhhh sorry - I saw the date but it didn't register, because I was so surprised at the stinkies!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

6 adults, 12 babies - Guinea fowls on our lawn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Elmien

I just rewicked my Zeus Dual RTA myself for the first time. I have been taking it to the shop to get rewicked since I got it and today decided to dive in and do it myself. It was successful. Feeling super stoked!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## RainstormZA

Elmien said:


> I just rewicked my Zeus Dual RTA myself for the first time. I have been taking it to the shop to get rewicked since I got it and today decided to dive in and do it myself. It was successful. Feeling super stoked!
> View attachment 158516


Feels good, doesn't it? I was forced to learn from the get go as I'm one hour from the nearest vape shops.

On another note, who likes cryptographic and steganographic puzzles?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Elmien

RainstormZA said:


> Feels good, doesn't it? I was forced to learn from the get go as I'm one hour from the nearest vape shops.
> 
> On another note, who likes cryptographic and steganographic puzzles?



Convenience can make one lazy. 

On your other note, I love any kind of puzzle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Elmien said:


> Convenience can make one lazy.
> 
> On your other note, I love any kind of puzzle.


Not a easy one. My first time making one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

@Elmien here you go. Everyone's free to try crack it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien

RainstormZA said:


> @Elmien here you go. Everyone's free to try crack it



Thanks, @RainstormZA. It's not working, though. Downloaded the file and it won't open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Elmien said:


> Thanks, @RainstormZA. It's not working, though. Downloaded the file and it won't open.
> View attachment 158530


Make sure your browser and antivirus isn't blocking it from being downloaded.

Use Chrome or Firefox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien

RainstormZA said:


> Make sure your browser and antivirus isn't blocking it from being downloaded.
> 
> Use Chrome or Firefox



So I got it downloaded, and tried another program to open it, but it is asking for a password.

Edit: Is the password part of the puzzle?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix

Elmien said:


> So I got it downloaded, and tried another program to open it, but it is asking for a password.


 and I guess we have to crack the password...... any clues @RainstormZA ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Elmien said:


> So I got it downloaded, and tried another program to open it, but it is asking for a password.
> 
> Edit: Is the password part of the puzzle?


Yes it is. Two steps asking for password and the last one you need to decrypt the cipher 

Password Clue: normally I would use an anagram but I made it a bit easy by using the filename as the password 

Cipher clue: it's a substitution cipher on the internet, you need to figure out which one I used.

WARNING: the file isn't what it seems. You might think it's a picture. What if it's an audio file? or a text file? or something else. You got to figure it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

WHEN PIGS FLY IN THE MIDDLE OF JULY IT'S A SUPER FLYING PIG

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Elmien

Asterix said:


> WHEN PIGS FLY IN THE MIDDLE OF JULY IT'S A SUPER FLYING PIG


Just when I wanted to tell @RainstormZA that I cracked the code, I saw that you beat me to it! Well done, @Asterix !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Well done @Asterix and @Elmien

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix

RainstormZA said:


> Well done @Asterix and @Elmien


 Thank you! Good fun! Had to do a bit of googling there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Asterix said:


> Thank you! Good fun! Had to do a bit of googling there.


Yep, had a much harder one - almost impossible to crack. Then I asked a member for some help, only to find out later that a certain clue had changed and he had to give me the answer. 

I didn't have time to go further - got a Security+ exam to write on Wednesday morning. Steganography and Cryptography is part of my Security studies so yeah it was fun. 

I had a little issue uploading this file to the Xenforo forums so I had to improvise and zip it instead of trying to upload a file that it didn't recognise (a bmp file, it wouldn't even upload jpg either).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien

RainstormZA said:


> Yep, had a much harder one - almost impossible to crack. Then I asked a member for some help, only to find out later that a certain clue had changed and he had to give me the answer.
> 
> I didn't have time to go further - got a Security+ exam to write on Wednesday morning. Steganography and Cryptography is part of my Security studies so yeah it was fun.
> 
> I had a little issue uploading this file to the Xenforo forums so I had to improvise and zip it instead of trying to upload a file that it didn't recognise (a bmp file, it wouldn't even upload jpg either).



That must be a really interesting course. I should do this more often. It is loads of fun and it helps to keep the brain going.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Asterix

RainstormZA said:


> Yep, had a much harder one - almost impossible to crack. Then I asked a member for some help, only to find out later that a certain clue had changed and he had to give me the answer.
> 
> I didn't have time to go further - got a Security+ exam to write on Wednesday morning. Steganography and Cryptography is part of my Security studies so yeah it was fun.
> 
> I had a little issue uploading this file to the Xenforo forums so I had to improvise and zip it instead of trying to upload a file that it didn't recognise (a bmp file, it wouldn't even upload jpg either).



Good Luck for the exam Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Elmien said:


> That must be a really interesting course. I should do this more often. It is loads of fun and it helps to keep the brain going.


Yeah this one had 7 steps to go through. I'll pm you as I'm not sure if pasting the link to another forum is allowed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Elmien said:


> I just rewicked my Zeus Dual RTA myself for the first time. I have been taking it to the shop to get rewicked since I got it and today decided to dive in and do it myself. It was successful. Feeling super stoked!
> View attachment 158516



Congrats on the wicking @Elmien !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Unpacked Deadpool Funko Pops this afternoon.








Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Tonight, before I head off to bed

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RainstormZA

So I failed Security+ again. Can you believe it? Sneaky bastards changed stuff in the exam and most were not in my study material. 

I can't believe there was not one question about steganography. 

But the good news is that I'm still going to go ahead and get my UK visa. At least I have my technician and server qualifications plus my Mastery Certificates.

Now I need to do some job hunting and try get something before I go for the visa application interview and a job to go to when I arrive there.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix

RainstormZA said:


> So I failed Security+ again. Can you believe it? Sneaky bastards changed stuff in the exam and most were not in my study material.
> 
> I can't believe there was not one question about steganography.
> 
> But the good news is that I'm still going to go ahead and get my UK visa. At least I have my technician and server qualifications plus my Mastery Certificates.
> 
> Now I need to do some job hunting and try get something before I go for the visa application interview and a job to go to when I arrive there.



Oh dear! Sorry to hear this @RainstormZA. 

But it sounds like you are still positive, which is a win. Good luck with the job hunting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> So I failed Security+ again. Can you believe it? Sneaky bastards changed stuff in the exam and most were not in my study material.
> 
> I can't believe there was not one question about steganography.
> 
> But the good news is that I'm still going to go ahead and get my UK visa. At least I have my technician and server qualifications plus my Mastery Certificates.
> 
> Now I need to do some job hunting and try get something before I go for the visa application interview and a job to go to when I arrive there.


oh man, that sucks. sorry to hear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Asterix said:


> Oh dear! Sorry to hear this @RainstormZA.
> 
> But it sounds like you are still positive, which is a win. Good luck with the job hunting.


Yeah in this country, compared to UK, there's more work in what I do over there and I've been out of a job for more than 5 years. Employers here aside the ones I know are not bothered to accommodate deaf people's needs in the job market.

I have skills, and management for first line desk support and remote desktop support but most jobs applications require you to use a telephone which is not possible for me.

And thing is that there are more deaf people than you realise. With my experience, I can provide support through written communication and video calling. Even creating screen shots to assist them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

I had a good chuckle reading this...

*And you can't not know this.*
*A scientific discovery on grapes*
Have you ever wondered why grapes spark when you microwave them? I haven’t (mainly because I didn't know that was even a thing), but there is someone out there who wondered about it so much that they investigated this phenomenon using the scientific method. Here are the results.

According to Science Mag:

"When two grapes are close to each other in a microwave, the waves they absorb bounce back and forth in the tiny space between them, creating an increasingly powerful electromagnetic field. This continues until the electromagnetic field becomes so powerful that it supercharges nearby electrolytes that then shoot out in a brief explosion of fiery plasma."

Fiery plasma sounds really cool to look at, but doesn't sound especially tasty. I wouldn't recommend eating grapes after they've caught on fire, like in the video below.




Flaming fruits could also cause damage to your microwave, so maybe don't try this at home.

Source: https://community.spiceworks.com/to...-rumors-microwaved-grapes?source=how_to&pos=7

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So big storm last night in Centurion and this is what the substation looked like at 10pm. Still without power and dont think we going to get soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Eish that's one huge ass bonfire. Someone tell the Gods it's not Halloween yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So big storm last night in Centurion and this is what the substation looked like at 10pm. Still without power and dont think we going to get soon
> View attachment 158880



@Jean claude Vaaldamme they are testing the backup transformers or something right now. The news in a nutshell is, if we don't have power ny 8pm tonight, we might only get it back on by Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Adephi said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme they are testing the backup transformers or something right now. The news in a nutshell is, if we don't have power ny 8pm tonight, we might only get it back on by Wednesday.


Yes, heard the same, except that if those tow backups cant be fixed, it might take 4-7 working days. That is maybe even week after next
But atleast I went this morning to hire a generator, had to go to kyalami as nothing left in centurion. Have two freezers full of meat and two fridges, and now internet and rugby. 
And my neighbours have my genies noise

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes, heard the same, except that if those tow backups cant be fixed, it might take 4-7 working days. That is maybe even week after next
> But atleast I went this morning to hire a generator, had to go to kyalami as nothing left in centurion. Have two freezers full of meat and two fridges, and now internet and rugby.
> And my neighbours have my genies noise



I hope my fridge can keep my meat cold untill monday. Then I can braai. Charging of batteries might become a problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Part of the latest feedback:

"... there’s a possibility of restoring power for the affected areas as soon as it is possible." 

Very accurate assessment right there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

You're screwed. Start braaiing now. Unless you have an huge freezer, it will keep cold for at least 8 hours in a fridge and the small freezer maybe 10 hours or more if you are lucky, just put a towel underneath - mine almost flooded the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> You're screwed. Start braaiing now. Unless you have an huge freezer, it will keep cold for at least 8 hours in a fridge and the small freezer maybe 10 hours or more if you are lucky, just put a towel underneath - mine almost flooded the kitchen.



Unfortunately I'm working so that won't do. If I was at home I would.

But my parents came to take some meat to keep in their freezer. And all is still frozen solid. 20 hours after the power went off. That meat will easily last 3 or more days provided the freezer stay closed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> Unfortunately I'm working so that won't do. If I was at home I would.
> 
> But my parents came to take some meat to keep in their freezer. And all is still frozen solid. 20 hours after the power went off. That meat will easily last 3 or more days provided the freezer stay closed.


Yeah, mine thawed out after 8 hours.

Like you said, if kept closed, you should be fine. 

I had to keep my meat in my mom's chest freezers as those last much longer during the dark times. For a week, the loadshedding blew our breakers every single time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Really sucks

Hope it gets sorted soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hello compatriots , went to a political manifest launch yesterday .Got rubber stamped at the gate.
Washed the ink of last night and look what happened...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ARYANTO said:


> Hello compatriots , went to a political manifest launch yesterday .Got rubber stamped at the gate.
> Washed the ink of last night and look what happened...
> View attachment 158943


How will you Cope?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> How will you Cope?


Got your punchline , put a big ass plaster over it , or go for a touch up spray tan , da options are open...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ARYANTO said:


> Got your punchline , put a big ass plaster over it , or go for a touch up spray tan , da options are open...


Thats a Good idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Hello compatriots , went to a political manifest launch yesterday .Got rubber stamped at the gate.
> Washed the ink of last night and look what happened...
> View attachment 158943



And you can bet they knew it would happen!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ

Was reading the Nic Salts thread.

Thought @Spongebob was chatting to and replying to himself, then realised @Juan_G has a simalar bloody profile pic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ShamZ said:


> Was reading the Nic Salts thread.
> 
> Thought @Spongebob was chatting to and replying to himself, then realised @Juan_G has a simalar bloody profile pic!


Yeah dont worry, there is another Spongebob fan with similar profile pic, cant remember his name

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Elmien

So I went for a job interview today. Drove all the way to Randburg. When I was done with that I didn't really feel confident about the whole thing. Anyway, I got into my bakkie and as I reversed out of the parking, probably a bit distracted at this point, I went too far and bumped into the wall. Luckily the damage is not too bad:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Elmien said:


> So I went for a job interview today. Drove all the way to Randburg. When I was done with that I didn't really feel confident about the whole thing. Anyway, I got into my bakkie and as I reversed out of the parking, probably a bit distracted at this point, I went too far and bumped into the wall. Luckily the damage is not too bad:
> 
> View attachment 159308



Eish!!!! Sorry that happened to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Ouch!! Sorry to hear this. On a lighter side, and I very much doubt you feel this way right now, but bakkies are allowed to have scratches (houding).

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Elmien

Asterix said:


> Ouch!! Sorry to hear this. On a lighter side, and I very much doubt you feel this way right now, but bakkies are allowed to have scratches (houding).



I agree. Bakkies were made to work. Except for the Lumina SS. They were just made to look pretty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix

Elmien said:


> I agree. Bakkies were made to work. Except for the Lumina SS. They were just made to look pretty.


 Yes, then please ignore previous. The SS is definitely a looker, with a growl!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I woke up, shit happened, going to go to bed now, and that's all I have to say about that....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

If i see one more Kardashian article in my google news feeds im going to lose it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@lesvaches what, in, the, hell is going on with your profile pic? Its the most random pic ive ever seen. Albeit bloody hilarious

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

SmokeyJoe said:


> @lesvaches what, in, the, hell is going on with your profile pic? Its the most random pic ive ever seen. Albeit bloody hilarious


lol, a scene from the flim Gozu by my favorite director, Takashi Miike

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

O for f#ck sakes!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

this could be you...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> @lesvaches what, in, the, hell is going on with your profile pic? Its the most random pic ive ever seen. Albeit bloody hilarious


It's a pic of him taken by his wife

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> It's a pic of him taken by his wife


hey, what happens on faceberg, stays on faceberg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> hey, what happens on faceberg, stays on faceberg.


More like FailBook

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveH

I had a wisdom tooth taken out. Then had the hole stiched up.
Exciting couple of minutes. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

DaveH said:


> I had a wisdom tooth taken out. Then had the hole stiched up.
> Exciting couple of minutes.
> 
> Dave


On a chair ?? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> On a chair ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Yep, at the dentist. 
I didn't feel anything, no pain whatsoever lots of local anesthetic. 
Although I have to say I could still feel my toes 
 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

DaveH said:


> Yep, at the dentist.
> I didn't feel anything, no pain whatsoever lots of local anesthetic.
> Although I have to say I could still feel my toes
> 
> Dave


wow thats really brave, I couldnt even think of getting any tooth removed on local anesthesia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> wow thats really brave, I couldnt even think of getting any tooth removed on local anesthesia.


Lol it's not that bad. You really can't feel anything to be honest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> wow thats really brave, I couldnt even think of getting any tooth removed on local anesthesia.



No I'm not brave, I have a servere allergy to pain in any of its forms   
He (dentist) even puts some stuff on the gum to numb it before the injection.

It is only stitched to close the hole to allow it to heal quicker and stop any infections.  The stitches are the dissolving type so I do not have to go back to have them removed.

Truely I didn't feel a thing.

I have a good reason to be frightened of the dentists I went to the dentists in the 1950's. 


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I know how you feel, Dave. Everytime I have an appointment, I always breakout in cold sores.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

DaveH said:


> He (dentist) even puts some stuff on the gum to numb it before the injection.


I love that stuff! It's so tasty! My dental practice is a place of female dentists only. I have just had quite a bit of expensive dental work over the last 6 months to fix my teeth. So been a regular with numbing gels and injections - it's not really that bad @Faiyaz Cheulkar. The only crappy part is where they use a blue solution that has a flavour of something close to sour worms but much more bitter, which they wash away quickly after using it as this is the stuff that actually keeps your teeth sterilised when doing fillings and rebuilding teeth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

DaveH said:


> Yep, at the dentist.
> I didn't feel anything, no pain whatsoever lots of local anesthetic.
> Although I have to say I could still feel my toes
> 
> Dave



Made me thought of this. 

Old but gold. From a time when comedy was completely unprofessional but funny as hell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I had an unexpected surprise today morning, got a refund from telkom !! they refunded back my deposit and the excess bill that they had charged me back in august 2018.
All the complaints with ICASA, back and forth emails and numerous calls finally paid off. The myBroadband forum has plethora of complaints regarding telkom not cancelling account and billing clients even after cancelling the service, so this feels like a victory to me. 
I hope to never hear from them again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA

I finally beat the early and late tomato blight - my first yellow cherry pear tomato!!!





Words can't describe how chuffed I am.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I had an unexpected surprise today morning, got a refund from telkom !! they refunded back my deposit and the excess bill that they had charged me back in august 2018.
> All the complaints with ICASA, back and forth emails and numerous calls finally paid off. The myBroadband forum has plethora of complaints regarding telkom not cancelling account and billing clients even after cancelling the service, so this feels like a victory to me.
> I hope to never hear from them again.



WOW! That truly is amazing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

I feel like the last human in a zombie apocalypse.... except, I'm being mobbed my single mothers....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So i buy my one shots and concentrates on a monthly basis. I work out exactly that the stock will last me atleast 5 weeks. I never run out.
Unfortunately i completely missf***ingcalculated this month. Im completely out. Only liquid i have left is this horrible coffee that someone at work gave to me to test. Tastes like vrot baked beans.
Just have to make it until tomorrow when my monthly order arrives

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> So i buy my one shots and concentrates on a monthly basis. I work out exactly that the stock will last me atleast 5 weeks. I never run out.
> Unfortunately i completely missf***ingcalculated this month. Im completely out. Only liquid i have left is this horrible coffee that someone at work gave to me to test. Tastes like vrot baked beans.
> Just have to make it until tomorrow when my monthly order arrives


If you have any vg, it's better than nothing. I once forgot a bottle to take with when I went to write my exam and got some from Clicks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Attempting to make this for my nephew's 6th birthday

He loves super heroes and chose Spiderman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Bulldog

Good Luck @RainstormZA but with your multiple talents luck won't be needed I'm sure. Make sure to post the pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Bulldog said:


> Good Luck @RainstormZA but with your multiple talents luck won't be needed I'm sure. Make sure to post the pics.


Definitely! We struggled to find black colouring but got lucky at a shop today that is well known for their large baking section.

What irritates me the most is food colouring says it's red but turns out to be dark pink. Not exactly what I wanted for his cake. Luckily we have royal icing in the right colours so not a biggie.

I've been baking the same cake recipe since I was 9  and nearly 40 now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Getting there - I look like a Smurf now with blue food colouring on my fingers and teeth 







Turns out the black was a dark blue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Some more progress, I suck at making spiders. Doing the last leg of painting then I'm done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

And it's done...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Situation right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Situation right now.
> 
> View attachment 161189



Agreed
Happened to me yesterday
I raced to finish so many things in time for the loadshedding
And it never happened
Not complaining but one feels pretty out of place when it happens
Lol

Side note - seriously, this loadshedding is very sad

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Haha. Same here. But after 30 minutes , it comes back on, sometimes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spongebob

RainstormZA said:


> Haha. Same here. But after 30 minutes , it comes back on, sometimes.


30 minutes try six hours a day

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Spongebob said:


> 30 minutes try six hours a day
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


We had 9 hours for a week because our area breakers kept blowing after switching on then one substation caught fire.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

My nephew loved the cake

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

For vark steaks, can someone please tell why theres an article about the royals or kardashians every single freaking day. Everytime i open a news website and i see one of these soul destroying articles, a little if me dies inside

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## lesvaches

SmokeyJoe said:


> For vark steaks, can someone please tell why theres an article about the royals or kardashians every single freaking day. Everytime i open a news website and i see one of these soul destroying articles, a little if me dies inside


maybe that is it's intended purpose.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

lesvaches said:


> maybe that is it's intended purpose.


Death by Kardashian

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

@SmokeyJoe, then stop reading the news lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Fresh batch of Masala made, now for some lamb Curry!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> For vark steaks, can someone please tell why theres an article about the royals or kardashians every single freaking day. Everytime i open a news website and i see one of these soul destroying articles, a little if me dies inside



 I love your expression "for vark steaks" . I'll definitely borrow this one @SmokeyJoe !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fresh batch of Masala made, now for some lamb Curry!
> View attachment 161387



I can smell that curry from here..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> For vark steaks, can someone please tell why theres an article about the royals or kardashians every single freaking day. Everytime i open a news website and i see one of these soul destroying articles, a little if me dies inside


Because the world is getting dumber. *#Idiocracy*

The Uno may have won the dice with the Merc in that tunnel but they keep multiplying. Now theres just more of them. Exponentially more! And from many different sources. And why the world cares?, hell knows. We are surrounded by people sheople... Sigh...

If I say the rest of what I want to say, I will have spy satellites and drones observing my home so I'll rather just shut up.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> Because the world is getting dumber. *#Idiocracy*
> 
> The Uno may have won the dice with the Merc in that tunnel but they keep multiplying. Now theres just more of them. Exponentially more! And from many different sources. And why the world cares?, hell knows. We are surrounded by people sheople... Sigh...
> 
> If I say the rest of what I want to say, I will have spy satellites and drones observing my home so I'll rather just shut up.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 161395


Brilliantly said!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> So i buy my one shots and concentrates on a monthly basis. I work out exactly that the stock will last me atleast 5 weeks. I never run out.
> Unfortunately i completely missf***ingcalculated this month. Im completely out. Only liquid i have left is this horrible coffee that someone at work gave to me to test. Tastes like vrot baked beans.
> Just have to make it until tomorrow when my monthly order arrives



@SmokeyJoe I spy, with my little eye, something that begins with C. Is it a DIY or commercial?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Jeepers man, this loadshedding and power failure situation can make a person mad

So we dont have loadshedding tonight but we have an unplanned power failure. From 9pm. Joy.

So its 10pm and this office near where we live has their monstrous generator blaring. No problem i think, they will switch it off soon. Nearly 11pm and its still on. Its so loud that you can hear it even if you put a pillow over your head.

Family cant sleep and i cant sleep.

So i go in my pajamas with my cellphone torch to their gate and ask the guard to call the people inside. The guy comes out but cant speak English too well. They from overseas. He tells me not to worry it should be off by 00h30.

I nearly lost it. I told him what on earth is he doing at11pm on a Saturday night? He says its very important. So i said to him he is being unreasonable. He is depriving 10 families of sleep (units in our complex) because he has to do something. I said to him I am in my pajamas and i cant sleep. And he is welcome to come to my room and see how bad the noise is. I dont think he got it. Anyhow after some to and fro he agreed to turn it off.

I go back and am upset but glad i could resolve it.

10 mins later its still blaring.

So i unlock everything and go out again. This time i told the guard i will wait there until they turn it off. He calls the guy inside. I explained to him that i cant sleep so im just going to wait here until he turns it off. I dont think he thought i was serious the first time, anyway, he turned it all off and left.

Mission accomplished

People just dont care....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

@Silver Download a recording app a


Silver said:


> Jeepers man, this loadshedding and power failure situation can make a person mad
> 
> So we dont have loadshedding tonight but we have an unplanned power failure. From 9pm. Joy.
> 
> So its 10pm and this office near where we live has their monstrous generator blaring. No problem i think, they will switch it off soon. Nearly 11pm and its still on. Its so loud that you can hear it even if you put a pillow over your head.
> 
> Family cant sleep and i cant sleep.
> 
> So i go in my pajamas with my cellphone torch to their gate and ask the guard to call the people inside. The guy comes out but cant speak English too well. They from overseas. He tells me not to worry it should be off by 00h30.
> 
> I nearly lost it. I told him what on earth is he doing at11pm on a Saturday night? He says its very important. So i said to him he is being unreasonable. He is depriving 10 families of sleep (units in our complex) because he has to do something. I said to him I am in my pajamas and i cant sleep. And he is welcome to come to my room and see how bad the noise is. I dont think he got it. Anyhow after some to and fro he agreed to turn it off.
> 
> I go back and am upset but glad i could resolve it.
> 
> 10 mins later its still blaring.
> 
> So i unlock everything and go out again. This time i told the guard i will wait there until they turn it off. He calls the guy inside. I explained to him that i cant sleep so im just going to wait here until he turns it off. I dont think he thought i was serious the first time, anyway, he turned it all off and left.
> 
> Mission accomplished
> 
> People just dont care....



@Silver How annoying!!! Perhaps you could download a recording app and next time it happens, record the noise from various bedrooms in the house. Keep those recordings and if he continues to be unreasonable, report the situation to ?? (not sure to whom). By law one may not disturb the peace after 10p.m. if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> By law one may not disturb the peace after 10p.m. if I'm not mistaken.



As far as I know that law has fallen away. There is no such thing anymore as a noise curfew. Depending on the rules set out by a complex/estate body corporate.

What that means you can have a party or make noise at any time. It also means you can report anybody for noise disturbance at any time of the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

It's actually an interesting situation, because more and more people may resort to generators in the future.

Here's an interesting article:

https://www.privateproperty.co.za/a...isy-nuisance-neighbours-know-your-rights/3273


NOISE

According to Schindlers Attorneys’ Michali Zachariou (candidate attorney) and Chantelle Gladwin, (partner) South African law makes a distinction between ‘Disturbing Noise’ - which is “objective and is defined as a scientifically measurable noise level,” and ‘Noise Nuisance,’ which is “a subjective measure and is defined as any noise that disturbs or impairs or may disturb or impair the convenience or peace of any person.”

Both are illegal in terms of the Environment Conservation Act (73 of 1989) and the Noise Control Regulations. (In terms of Schedule 5 of the Constitution, the individual provinces have been responsible for administering these regulations since 1996.)

Disturbing Noise in the urban environment - a loud party, for example - is usually governed by municipal by-laws, so if your neighbour’s kids are driving you nuts with their doef-doef-doef at a ridiculous 85 decibels after 10:00 p.m. on a Friday or Saturday night, and if they refuse to respond to your polite requests to tone it down, a visit from the SAPS will usually do the trick.

Noise Nuisance, on the other hand, is more subjective and usually happens over a longer period. It’s defined as noise that “disturbs or impairs or may disturb or impair the convenience or peace of any person,” and could include dogs that bark incessantly, the roar from machinery, or any, similar, pervasive sound that makes your life a living hell.

Michali and Chantelle warned, though, that, “In order to show that a Noise Nuisance exists, a reasonable person must find a certain noise intolerable or seriously effecting his enjoyment of his property.”

In other words - you can take your case to court if you feel that you’ve become a victim of excessive noise, but you need to remember before you do that the court will apply a test of objective reasonableness.

*LEGAL STEPS*

If you do decide to take steps against your neighbour, you should begin by making a written complaint to your Local Authority. Many of them have Noise Control Units whose officials are empowered to take steps if they find that a problem exists. They could serve an instruction to reduce the noise, issue a fine, or even - in extreme cases - confiscate equipment.

If none of this works, said Michali and Chantelle, you could “apply to a court for an interdict to prevent your neighbour from causing the specific noise, or sue your neighbour for damages suffered as a result of excessive noise.”

They said that the court would generally consider “the type of noise, the degree of persistence, where the noise occurs, the times when the noise is heard and the efforts made to resolve the matter” before it makes a ruling - but that every case is adjudicated on its own merits since no fixed standards exist when it comes to determining whether an action of this sort is unlawful or not.

If you do succeed in obtaining an interdict, but your neighbour persists with his or her unlawful actions, “the neighbour may be found guilty of contempt of court, in which case the court may impose a fine or imprisonment in serious cases.”

Penalties for violating noise by-laws are laid out in Section 9 of the Noise Control Regulations: “any person who contravenes or fails to comply section 4 and 5 and liable on conviction to a fine no exceeding R 20,000.00 or imprisonment for a period not exceeding two years.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> As far as I know that law has fallen away. There is no such thing anymore as a noise curfew. Depending on the rules set out by a complex/estate body corporate.
> 
> What that means you can have a party or make noise at any time. It also means you can report anybody for noise disturbance at any time of the day.


When I lived in a complex block, there were rules regarding noise and a set time to switch off loud music. 10pm week days and 11pm weekends. This woman next door was always complaining about us on the weekends but we never complained about her son playing music all day, every day. 

You just get sh1tty neighbours, IMHO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> When I lived in a complex block, there were rules regarding noise and a set time to switch off loud music. 10pm week days and 11pm weekends. This woman next door was always complaining about us on the weekends but we never complained about her son playing music all day, every day.
> 
> You just get sh1tty neighbours, IMHO.



I can write books about the neighbours I had in complexes. 

Once had a neighbour who had problems with his wife/fiance. One morning at 01:00 she got angry at him and started going at the lounge suite with an axe.

Then another woman with a drinking problem wanted to throw her husband with a microwave. They managed to get the microwave away from her and she went into their garage to get a broken microwave. But she was going to throw her husband with a microwave. You don't mess with woman this side of the Jukskei.

To say the least we moved from there and live in a much better estate. The only noise we get now is when the neighbour watches rugby.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

So with our unpredictable power situation I am much more aware of criminals and their opportunistic mindsets,so Im always “packing”...Tonight we pull in to the driveway and kiddo is strapped and fast asleep in her little baby seat,as I stop I see strange figure moving by her window,immediately I go ice cold and my mind goes beserk,just as I was about to draw and get serious I realize its her unicorn teddy hanging from the handle on the cars roof,wife saw the same thing and also almost painted the car seat when I started acting,was hilarious,but sad that we have to live our lives this way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Jp1905 said:


> So with our unpredictable power situation I am much more aware of criminals and their opportunistic mindsets,so Im always “packing”...Tonight we pull in to the driveway and kiddo is strapped and fast asleep in her little baby seat,as I stop I see strange figure moving by her window,immediately I go ice cold and my mind goes beserk,just as I was about to draw and get serious I realize its her unicorn teddy hanging from the handle on the cars roof,wife saw the same thing and also almost painted the car seat when I started acting,was hilarious,but sad that we have to live our lives this way.


@Jp1905 , at least you were ready, you reacted to the situation and you processed the info fast and didn’t over react. 

You could stop yourself and you did not throw lead untill you knew what it was at the window. Kudo’s to you sir, glad it was “just” a unicorn and not something worse and that you are all safe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Room Fogger said:


> @Jp1905 , at least you were ready, you reacted to the situation and you processed the info fast and didn’t over react.
> 
> You could stop yourself and you did not throw lead untill you knew what it was at the window. Kudo’s to you sir, glad it was “just” a unicorn and not something worse and that you are all safe!



I must say it gave me one hella ice cold chill down my spine,but yes,luckily the reaction was there,this is also my reasoning to owning a firearm,I would rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it.

That unicorn needs a different seat in the car from tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Jp1905 said:


> I must say it gave me one hella ice cold chill down my spine,but yes,luckily the reaction was there,this is also my reasoning to owning a firearm,I would rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it.
> 
> That unicorn needs a different seat in the car from tomorrow.


Agree wholeheartedly, rather safe than sorry. A new seat for the unicorn a bit lower perhaps or next to the precious bundle may be a better option. Otherwise he’s going to end up mounted above the fireplace!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> I can write books about the neighbours I had in complexes.
> 
> Once had a neighbour who had problems with his wife/fiance. One morning at 01:00 she got angry at him and started going at the lounge suite with an axe.
> 
> Then another woman with a drinking problem wanted to throw her husband with a microwave.



Whew! I can hardly pick up a microwave on its own, let alone that and a man at the same time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Asterix

Just got back to Jhb from Durban after a very successful Junior Champs gala. A couple of members asked that I advise on my son's achievements, and since I'm so proud, here goes:

Michael, achieved personal best times in every event and won 2 Individual medals (Gold 100m Breast and Silver 200m Breast) in the 17-18 Age Group and 2 relay medals, 1x Silver and 1 x Bronze.

Michael also swam a FINA (International Swimming Federation) Junior World’s Qualifying time in the 200m Breaststroke. 

So, we will be back in Durban in two weeks, competing in the Senior National Champs. If Mike can get a Junior World's qualifying time in the 100m breast, it may improve his chances of being selected in the SA Juniors team as a specialist breaststroker. 

(Pic: In the middle, after Gold 100m Breast).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Asterix 
That is phenomenal!
You must be such a proud father!
Congrats to your son and thanks for sharing this

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Congratulations @Asterix , he did great. Wow, what an achievement, will be holding thumbs for him in the next ones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Thanks @Silver and @Room Fogger. Super proud!!

Note too self: take more Red Pill on next trip. Lost count of the amount of tanks I went through leading up to the finals. Also nice to see the amount of vapers are steadily increasing in the "smokers areas".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

Well done Michael 
Congrats on your sons achievements @Asterix I can sense the pride oozing in your post

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Bulldog said:


> Well done Michael
> Congrats on your sons achievements @Asterix I can sense the pride oozing in your post


Hehe! You got that right! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Asterix said:


> Just got back to Jhb from Durban after a very successful Junior Champs gala. A couple of members asked that I advise on my son's achievements, and since I'm so proud, here goes:
> 
> Michael, achieved personal best times in every event and won 2 Individual medals (Gold 100m Breast and Silver 200m Breast) in the 17-18 Age Group and 2 relay medals, 1x Silver and 1 x Bronze.
> 
> Michael also swam a FINA (International Swimming Federation) Junior World’s Qualifying time in the 200m Breaststroke.
> 
> So, we will be back in Durban in two weeks, competing in the Senior National Champs. If Mike can get a Junior World's qualifying time in the 100m breast, it may improve his chances of being selected in the SA Juniors team as a specialist breaststroker.
> 
> (Pic: In the middle, after Gold 100m Breast).
> 
> View attachment 161650



Congratulations. Hope this is the start of big things to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Salamander

Well here I am sitting at OR Tambo airport about to board my flight to my new home in the UK. Serious mixed emotions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

Salamander said:


> Well here I am sitting at OR Tambo airport about to board my flight to my new home in the UK. Serious mixed emotions.


good luck @Salamander, can’t be easy and completely understandable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Whew must be quite something. How long do you intend staying there? I assume your move is work-related, or did you meet a sexy blonde on the Internet?


​

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Salamander said:


> Well here I am sitting at OR Tambo airport about to board my flight to my new home in the UK. Serious mixed emotions.


Agreed, I'm leaving for the UK on the 20th of May.

On another note, I decided to try my luck and send a Whatsapp message to my biological father, asking if I could see him one last time before I leave SA. I've not seen or heard from him in over ten years.

I get a message from him asking what would suit me, where to meet, times etc... I was very surprised as I normally never get a response from him. Perhaps I can then get a photo of us as he's old now and knowing he won't be around forever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Salamander

This is permanent. Semi retirement. Need to take things a bit easy now. @Hooked thanks. That is about how think about it. I will still be keeping an eye on the vapeing scene here. It is worlds better than in the UK

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Salamander said:


> This is permanent. Semi retirement. Need to take things a bit easy now. @Hooked thanks. That is about how think about it. I will still be keeping an eye on the vapeing scene here. It is worlds better than in the UK



Wishing you all the best with it @Salamander 
I hope you find some peace and quiet time. 
I can just imagine the mixed feelings - but I guess its great to look forward to something new and different.

Please do pop in from time to time and let us know how its going and how you finding it there - and give us an update on the vaping scene

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Salamander said:


> This is permanent. Semi retirement. Need to take things a bit easy now. @Hooked thanks. That is about how think about it. I will still be keeping an eye on the vapeing scene here. It is worlds better than in the UK


Yeah I agree, we have been very spoilt with cheap prices in SA - it's a bit more in the UK.

Good luck on your retirement.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## supermoto

good luck in the UK, I'm there now and the weather is horrible at the moment

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

See, this is why you have to go to bed when you are tired and stay off the internet... Hey @Christos, I know you're Metal AF, but are you Mongolian-Throat-Singing-Hog-Riding-Violin-Playing Metal?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> See, this is why you have to go to bed when you are tired and stay off the internet... Hey @Christos, I know you're Metal AF, but are you Mongolian-Throat-Singing-Hog-Riding-Violin-Playing Metal?



I actually came across this on Thursday for the first time. Interesting group!

On a more random internet note:
A lady that makes miniature teddies....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Christos said:


> I actually came across this on Thursday for the first time. Interesting group!
> 
> On a more random internet note:
> A lady that makes miniature teddies....
> View attachment 162842



Is it strange that I now want to need a miniature teddy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Apples picked this afternoon 





Red apple is the shop-supplied kid sized one for sizing scale

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

poor @Jean claude Vaaldamme. 
Obviously a hater

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> poor @Jean claude Vaaldamme.
> Obviously a hater


Eish Blommetjie, I rated two peoples posts optimistic as a joke about handbags, then when I joined one morning I had 50 optimistic ratings from you, then you even ran to your friends asking them to rate all my post optimistic. I then wrote one post and you and your friends ran tail between the legs and started deleting.
I let it be, but every morning I join I see you rated my posts again, so today when i had some time I rated a few(hundred) of your post, now Im the hater? Hehe check that tail

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish Blommetjie, I rated two peoples posts optimistic as a joke about handbags, then when I joined one morning I had 50 optimistic ratings from you, then you even ran to your friends asking them to rate all my post optimistic. I then wrote one post and you and your friends ran tail between the legs and started deleting.
> I let it be, but every morning I join I see you rated my posts again, so today when i had some time I rated a few(hundred) of your post, now Im the hater? Hehe check that tail



I vote you king of optimistic pride 
Also, I think you are mistaken in your assessment sweetie. If you cant handle the heat, get out of the kitchen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I just rescued a baby sparrow that hasn't learnt to fly yet and put it in our swallow nesting box as the sparrows have taken over it. Only did this because our dog will kill it. 

Man I've never seen such a tiny cute bird.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> I just rescued a baby sparrow that hasn't learnt to fly yet and put it in our swallow nesting box as the sparrows have taken over it. Only did this because our dog will kill it.
> 
> Man I've never seen such a tiny cute bird.


It would taste delicious with a white wine jus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> It would taste delicious with a white wine jus


Sure sure, come and shoot the pigeons here. They're breeding like rats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> It would taste delicious with a white wine jus


A game bird with White wine?!?! It's supposed to be a Red wine jus!!! Philistines.. ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish Blommetjie, I rated two peoples posts optimistic as a joke about handbags, then when I joined one morning I had 50 optimistic ratings from you, then you even ran to your friends asking them to rate all my post optimistic. I then wrote one post and you and your friends ran tail between the legs and started deleting.
> I let it be, but every morning I join I see you rated my posts again, so today when i had some time I rated a few(hundred) of your post, now Im the hater? Hehe check that tail


/Sarcastic voice over

Winner, winner, chicken schitz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Anybody for a "standing dead still on the N1" handcheck?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Anybody for a "standing dead still on the N1" handcheck?
> View attachment 164069


No im home with pneumonia.
And yes, i prefer pneumonia over khb traffic. Ive been driving jhb from kdp for jhb for 15 years and i dispise it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Eish Im also happily at home, was supposed to camp with family the weekend but they cancelled, seeing that traffic and I have a bad case of the flu for th first time in years, I am glad I stay at home the weekend. Hope the broom pilot did not plan anything else for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

My sympathies to @SmokeyJoe and @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

I only have a sore throat and stuffy nose (I blame aircraft cabins) and I’m miserable and juice tastes muted. Get better soon!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

This after an hectic storm and it knocked the area's power out

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

RainstormZA said:


> This after an hectic storm and it knocked the area's power out
> 
> View attachment 164085
> View attachment 164086
> View attachment 164087


Lovely pics!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

sheez! you don't visit the forum for one weekend...



so, what did I miss?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stay safe Durbanites!

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Silver we need a wow button for that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

RainstormZA said:


> @Silver we need a wow button for that.


check this @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Relating to another post i made earlier on another thread:

"Edgar Allan Poe poses with Abraham Lincoln at Mathew Brady Studios in Washington, 1849." *Edit* unfortunately a fake photo 





@Christos @Andre @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> check this @RainstormZA
> View attachment 164371


Oh geez man, that's terrible. Glad I live in the mountains now. I used to live in Toti as a kid. Apparently 21 people have been killed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

New house rule: When you stay in the bush, always close the bathroom windows when you go to the loo...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

No man, is that a squirrel? It's so cute and looks tame. I have to keep my door close or the hares will just hop in.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

RainstormZA said:


> No man, is that a squirrel? It's so cute and looks tame. I have to keep my door close or the hares will just hop in.


Yip, not tame, just very inquisitive and not scared at all! My wife had to lure it off me with a walnut, just didn't want to get off my back, probably intrigued by its reflection in my shiny bald spot

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The scale that I want is @ Blck Vapor, the Concentrates I want is @ Flavour World and the One shot's I want is @ Vape Hyper, FML, next month then....

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The scale that I want is @ Blck Vapor, the Concentrates I want is @ Flavour World and the One shot's I want is @ Vape Hyper, FML, next month then....


Been there last month , I only use Gold Nic but Flavour World doesn't stock it. So I had to get it from Blck Vapor and concentrates from Flavour World with a Mango Freeze one shot.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

RainstormZA said:


> Been there last month , I only use Gold Nic but Flavour World doesn't stock it. So I had to get it from Blck Vapor and concentrates from Flavour World with a Mango Freeze one shot.


Jip, sucks majorly, It's only one or two items from each store and the shipping fees is going to be killer

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> sheez! you don't visit the forum for one weekend...
> View attachment 164353
> 
> 
> so, what did I miss?



Yep can be overwhelming, that's why I try to check in at least twice a day, just to clear the new posts lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Jip, sucks majorly, It's only one or two items from each store and the shipping fees is going to be killer



Yes - and when I mentioned this problem of paying shipping twice because what I wanted I had to get at two different shops, I was shot down here on the forum by some nasties with AK47s.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Yes - and when I mentioned this problem of paying shipping twice because what I wanted I had to get at two different shops, I was shot down here on the forum by some nasties with AK47s.



Point me in their general direction! I hate bullies!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Jip, sucks majorly, It's only one or two items from each store and the shipping fees is going to be killer


Yeah but luckily the nic pays for itself as I tend to have left for another two months

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Looks like our IT department is onto me..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> Looks like our IT department is onto me..
> 
> View attachment 165017


Lol shame. Things do get monitored now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Lol shame. Things do get monitored now...


As long as smart phones are allowed this doesn't make a difference. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> As long as smart phones are allowed this doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


No, it's on the ACL of the network, each user or group has permission settings. If they block a site through the ACL or firewall, you're screwed. Unless you use your own cell with its data plan. 

Some companies will have an AUP (Acceptable Use Policy) and regular audits to who abuses it the most.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> No, it's on the ACL of the network, each user or group has permission settings. If they block a site through the ACL or firewall, you're screwed. Unless you use your own cell with its data plan.
> 
> Some companies will have an AUP (Acceptable Use Policy) and regular audits to who abuses it the most.



yep, thats what I meant, using a smart phone at work with its own data plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reminds me of my days working for a US tech support call center 11 years back. We had a similar content filtering system that blocked almost everything of the internet and all we wanted to use was "Orkut" which was quite popular back then. 
We started using Kproxy.com which eventually got blocked. 
So I purchased a .US domain with the help of a friend who lived in the US and installed a proxy server on it. I shared it with just one colleague at work, but over time several employees were using it. 
Everyone was happy until someone blabbed about it to one of the managers at a party and my name came up. 
I was given a compliment, wait... I think it was a gentle request to not repeat such a thing or was it a termination warning, don't know I was just 19 years old. But it was fun, made me quite popular

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> As long as smart phones are allowed this doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


With mobile devices, geo-fencing can be implemented. Be careful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Looks like our IT department is onto me..
> 
> View attachment 165017



And got to work tonight to find out ecigssa.co.za is also blocked. Reason: Tobacco.

Bloody idiots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> And got to work tonight to find out ecigssa.co.za is also blocked. Reason: Tobacco.
> 
> Bloody idiots.


whaaaat? Now that's just stupid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> And got to work tonight to find out ecigssa.co.za is also blocked. Reason: Tobacco.
> 
> Bloody idiots.


Been like that for ages for me.
Use my cell phone or my personal vpn into my home network if I need anything urgent.
I'm not too fussed about it as it is work time for me and I shouldn't be doing other things. 
My only complaint is they need to ban YouTube and Facebook as well but those are still available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> Been like that for ages for me.
> Use my cell phone or my personal vpn into my home network if I need anything urgent.
> I'm not too fussed about it as it is work time for me and I shouldn't be doing other things.
> My only complaint is they need to ban YouTube and Facebook as well but those are still available.



YT and FB has been blocked for years. Don't think it was ever allowed. 

I understand the block. But the reason is just stupid.

Won't help to take it further. I'm not really in our IT department's good books.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> YT and FB has been blocked for years. Don't think it was ever allowed.
> 
> I understand the block. But the reason is just stupid.
> 
> Won't help to take it further. I'm not really in our IT department's good books.


We have a more liberal policy. 
I'll see what I can do to get ecigssa marked as a non tobacco site. 

I think it's a generic category and it can be overcome seeing that most organisations use the same firewalls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hmmm @Christos and @Adephi work at the same company?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> Hmmm @Christos and @Adephi work at the same company?



Definitely not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> We have a more liberal policy.
> I'll see what I can do to get ecigssa marked as a non tobacco site.
> 
> I think it's a generic category and it can be overcome seeing that most organisations use the same firewalls.



What conspiracy is this?

It should be lifestyle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> What conspiracy is this?
> 
> It should be lifestyle.


I can’t get to ECIGSSA on my normal computer, but can on our staff internet as my tablet is registered, but cannot access recipies or most vape shops. Go figure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> Definitely not.


Lol yeah wasn't sure at what Christos typed out. But now I know what that was about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Room Fogger said:


> I can’t get to ECIGSSA on my normal computer, but can on our staff internet as my tablet is registered, but cannot access recipies or most vape shops. Go figure.



WiFi probably runs on a different policy to the normal machine connected to the LAN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Had my first meal at Hooters today while visiting the annual SOS Reptile Expo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Viper_SA said:


> Had my first meal at Hooters today while visiting the annual SOS Reptile Expo


Great news @Viper_SA hope you had a great time. ,I will expect my “doggy bag” to be hand delivered. She can just hooter the tooter on her scooter twice and I’ll be out in a flash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> hooter the tooter on her scooter



Classic
That made me LOL @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Classic
> That made me LOL @Room Fogger


LOL at least it's not a scooter with two flat tyres

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Great news @Viper_SA hope you had a great time. ,I will expect my “doggy bag” to be hand delivered. She can just hooter the tooter on her scooter twice and I’ll be out in a flash.



I must have been going to Hooters for completely the wrong reasons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I dont know if I should describe this incident as funny, surprising, honestly don't know the right word for it. 
I was at a local engen garage(Kliffontein road) getting new tires and alignment done for my car. I am inquisitive so I was standing by, watching the mechanics work on my car. 
I heard a lady scream so I rushed out, saw a man running, then another man getting hold of him, struggling to keep him from running away and all the bystanders were just watching. Now its a busy garage, I guess there were around 15 customers, at least 3 security guards, and several more attendants. No one came forward to help the guy to make sure the guy doesn't run away. My first instinct was to run towards the thief, because I am from Mumbai and we beat up snatchers but quickly realized that no one else is going for it, so just stood where I was. 

A few minutes later I learned that the guy running(let's call him the thief) snatched a phone from a guy on the road, the lady tried to catch the thief but he slipped so when she screamed the third guy managed to get hold of him. Within minutes the police arrive on the scene and grab the thief. 
The phone is returned and this is the exact words used by the owner of the phone " I don't want to press any charges, I have to be somewhere and it's really important" I mean WTF was wrong with that guy?? 
The thief is allowed to go with a warning "do not do it again" from the lady who of course cannot do anything more because the victim doesn't want to press charges. The thief walks without even a slap on the wrist or a spank !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I dont know if I should describe this incident as funny, surprising, honestly don't know the right word for it.
> I was at a local engen garage(Kliffontein road) getting new tires and alignment done for my car. I am inquisitive so I was standing by, watching the mechanics work on my car.
> I heard a lady scream so I rushed out, saw a man running, then another man getting hold of him, struggling to keep him from running away and all the bystanders were just watching. Now its a busy garage, I guess there were around 15 customers, at least 3 security guards, and several more attendants. No one came forward to help the guy to make sure the guy doesn't run away. My first instinct was to run towards the thief, because I am from Mumbai and we beat up snatchers but quickly realized that no one else is going for it, so just stood where I was.
> 
> A few minutes later I learned that the guy running(let's call him the thief) snatched a phone from a guy on the road, the lady tried to catch the thief but he slipped so when she screamed the third guy managed to get hold of him. Within minutes the police arrive on the scene and grab the thief.
> The phone is returned and this is the exact words used by the owner of the phone " I don't want to press any charges, I have to be somewhere and it's really important" I mean WTF was wrong with that guy??
> The thief is allowed to go with a warning "do not do it again" from the lady who of course cannot do anything more because the victim doesn't want to press charges. The thief walks without even a slap on the wrist or a spank !!



@Faiyaz Cheulkar Quite honestly, if I were in a hurry I would also not bother to press charges. Waste my time on something that will get to court in 3 years time? No ways. How did the woman try to stop him, by the way?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar Quite honestly, if I were in a hurry I would also not bother to press charges. Waste my time on something that will get to court in 3 years time? No ways. How did the woman try to stop him, by the way?


I think I saw the lady grab him by his shirt but the thief managed to run but the other guy caught him. It all happened too fast so it's a little blurry in my head. 
But she definitely looked like someone I would never mess with . 
I understand not pressing charges, but letting the thief walk is a mistake. Today it's a phone, tomorrow he is breaking into someone's house. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think I saw the lady grab him by his shirt but the thief managed to run but the other guy caught him. It all happened too fast so it's a little blurry in my head.
> But she definitely looked like someone I would never mess with .
> I understand not pressing charges, but letting the thief walk is a mistake. Today it's a phone, tomorrow he is breaking into someone's house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



WOW! I certainly would never try to stop someone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Pop into NANDO'S , SHOW YOUR VOTING NAIL AND GET A CHICKEN LUNCH . 
Just got mine ---good stuff.THANK YOU NANDO'S

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Fresh batch of spice mixed, time for some curry!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fresh batch of spice mixed, time for some curry!
> View attachment 165948


Do you also use curry leaves? Pro tip, pick when in season and freeze in a sealed bag. Once frozen it lasts you up to a year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fresh batch of spice mixed, time for some curry!
> View attachment 165948


Looks like an episode of Breaking Bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

RainstormZA said:


> Do you also use curry leaves? Pro tip, pick when in season and freeze in a sealed bag. Once frozen it lasts you up to a year.


I need to get some plants to grow my own, got some dried from a friend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fresh batch of spice mixed, time for some curry!
> View attachment 165948



What's your address @Dela Rey Steyn?

He vapes ... he cooks .... 
Interested. 
Going.
Refuse to share with friends or groups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Early morning wakeup to make the household some stove-top oats with real butter and honey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## RainstormZA

Did this with the nephew today - both of us covered in paint and glitter

He is only 6 and he had so much fun with me today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just coming home after a crazy week. .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just coming home after a crazy week. .
> View attachment 166766


Nice! I’m sure you’ll unwind fast in a setting like this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Asterix said:


> Nice! I’m sure you’ll unwind fast in a setting like this!



This past couple of weeks is water on a duck's back as I came in home today... Bliss!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Did this with the nephew today - both of us covered in paint and glitter
> 
> He is only 6 and he had so much fun with me today
> 
> View attachment 166762


Planning on creating a solar storm? Careful, you may be accused of cloning!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just coming home after a crazy week. .
> View attachment 166766



@Dela Rey Steyn Wow what a peaceful environment to come home to!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Planning on creating a solar storm? Careful, you may be accused of cloning!
> 
> Regards


Lol that was a supernova

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Since I'm not allowed to Braai tonight  can we get a pasta check going?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since I'm not allowed to Braai tonight  can we get a pasta check going?
> View attachment 166937

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Asterix

I killed my Minikin V2! (Sorry @vicTor )

Ever since my c6 neck fusion operation, if I put strain on my neck, my nerves sometimes play tricks on my daft, gullible brain. Sometimes it’s small things like non-existent water running down my arm, other times it can feel like I’m being stung in the back by a bee. 

Today, shortly after a long AGM and looking up at presentations on stage, I was sent a new message. My neck fooled my dear brain into thinking my right arm was receiving an electric shock. Unfortunately my right hand was loosely holding the minikin at the time. She did not survive the air toss and subsequent landing (the board cracked). She did take the brunt of the fall though and saved my Zeus tank.... the glass didn’t even break. 

On a lighter note, this may give me an excuse to get a 250c. Will start preparing the motivation after a suitable mourning period.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Asterix said:


> I killed my Minikin V2! (Sorry @vicTor )
> 
> Ever since my c6 neck fusion operation, if I put strain on my neck, my nerves sometimes play tricks on my daft, gullible brain. Sometimes it’s small things like non-existent water running down my arm, other times it can feel like I’m being stung in the back by a bee.
> 
> Today, shortly after a long AGM and looking up at presentations on stage, I was sent a new message. My neck fooled my dear brain into thinking my right arm was receiving an electric shock. Unfortunately my right hand was loosely holding the minikin at the time. She did not survive the air toss and subsequent landing (the board cracked). She did take the brunt of the fall though and saved my Zeus tank.... the glass didn’t even break.
> 
> On a lighter note, this may give me an excuse to get a 250c. Will start preparing the motivation after a suitable mourning period.


Sorry to hear that @Asterix , we get attached to our mods so never a nice thing to lose one.

I’ve been lucky, don’t carry mods in my left hand anymore either. Different reason same result, scraped and bruised Therion, scrapped 2 tips, one rta due to falls and nearly burnt down the family farm because of a hot cup of coffee. Hope the neck and attached escapades catch up and you make a full recovery.

If it was a Aegis you would have had to replace the floor,  but that 250c will be a good replacement.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Asterix said:


> I killed my Minikin V2! (Sorry @vicTor )
> 
> Ever since my c6 neck fusion operation, if I put strain on my neck, my nerves sometimes play tricks on my daft, gullible brain. Sometimes it’s small things like non-existent water running down my arm, other times it can feel like I’m being stung in the back by a bee.
> 
> Today, shortly after a long AGM and looking up at presentations on stage, I was sent a new message. My neck fooled my dear brain into thinking my right arm was receiving an electric shock. Unfortunately my right hand was loosely holding the minikin at the time. She did not survive the air toss and subsequent landing (the board cracked). She did take the brunt of the fall though and saved my Zeus tank.... the glass didn’t even break.
> 
> On a lighter note, this may give me an excuse to get a 250c. Will start preparing the motivation after a suitable mourning period.



so sorry to hear, look, that little mod served you, me and the person before me well. I'm glad she brought you some pleasure.

Go well little V2 and rest in peace, your name will forever be held high.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

The key to ctearfoyance is a good beef and bean chilly! Still no clue what the weather’s going to do but know for a fact that the next three day’s my arse is going to be on fire!


Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> The key to ctearfoyance is a good beef and bean chilly! Still no clue what the weather’s going to do but know for a fact that the next three day’s my arse is going to be on fire!
> View attachment 167853
> 
> Regards


Freeze a roll Boet, freeze a roll.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> ctearfoyance


Wtf is this word now?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

RainstormZA said:


> Wtf is this word now?


Clearvoyance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Wtf is this word now?


Sorry, clearfoyance.
Apparently spellchecker got it wrong! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Had to be clairvoyant to figure that out....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yeah I thought it should have been spelled right but used in the wrong context.

She is clairvoyant. She has the gift of clairvoyance.

I'm clairsentient. No lie there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Clearvoyance


A clear voyage?.D

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

my first coil burn, oooucch 







Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> my first coil burn, oooucch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Show it off, chicks like scars

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Asterix

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> my first coil burn, oooucch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


 Eina, ouch!!

Lol, when I first glanced at this photo I actually thought that the burn was the light reflecting off you nail, and you had somehow broken, twisted and dislocated your thumb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> know for a fact that the next three day’s my arse is going to be on fire!
> Regards


now u will understand why indians use water, paper might catch fire.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> my first coil burn, oooucch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


That's going to smart for a while, had that happen before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

OK that was weird. I woke up to a folded piece of paper outside the front door and knew someone left me a note - pity it wasn't time-stamped 




Cell number hidden under my nail file

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> OK that was weird. I woke up to a folded piece of paper outside the front door and knew someone left me a note - pity it wasn't time-stamped
> 
> View attachment 167872
> 
> 
> Cell number hidden under my nail file


what does it mean by "I do not Vb english " ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> what does it mean by "I do not Vb english " ??


I have no clue tbh. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Very British?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Scraped up the courage to ask out the girl at the local butchery, she said no because she has a boyfriend, but it's the first time ever a girl apologised to me for having a boyfriend. Had a lekker chat anyway, and for the 1st time I didn't feel like a failure for being shot down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


> Scraped up the courage to ask out the girl at the local butchery, she said no because she has a boyfriend, but it's the first time ever a girl apologised to me for having a boyfriend. Had a lekker chat anyway, and for the 1st time I didn't feel like a failure for being shot down.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very British?


Haha very funny

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Winter is Soup time!!!!
1 chunky beef and veg pot-o-soup coming up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Winter is Soup time!!!!
> 1 chunky beef and veg pot-o-soup coming up!
> View attachment 168212



You seem to enjoy cooking @Dela Rey Steyn! Do you have a twin brother by any chance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> You seem to enjoy cooking @Dela Rey Steyn! Do you have a twin brother by any chance?


I absolutely love to cook! Unfortunately no twin brother though

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Yesterday visited the doctor and asked him to have a listen to my chest. 

He said my chest sounds better than most non-smokers! 

Now just need to work on my diet and fitness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> my first coil burn, oooucch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Level 2 reached

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Level 2 reached



He's oficially a D.I.Y. vaper now.
well done @Faiyaz Cheulkar.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Asterix said:


> I killed my Minikin V2! (Sorry @vicTor )
> 
> Ever since my c6 neck fusion operation, if I put strain on my neck, my nerves sometimes play tricks on my daft, gullible brain. Sometimes it’s small things like non-existent water running down my arm, other times it can feel like I’m being stung in the back by a bee.
> 
> Today, shortly after a long AGM and looking up at presentations on stage, I was sent a new message. My neck fooled my dear brain into thinking my right arm was receiving an electric shock. Unfortunately my right hand was loosely holding the minikin at the time. She did not survive the air toss and subsequent landing (the board cracked). She did take the brunt of the fall though and saved my Zeus tank.... the glass didn’t even break.
> 
> On a lighter note, this may give me an excuse to get a 250c. Will start preparing the motivation after a suitable mourning period.



Sad bro.
try seeing a chyro to releave some of the pressure on the rest of your spine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Did something very difficult today. Closed my eyes and started clearing all that "good stuff I will use some day" out of my garage. Sad but liberating at the same time. Three or four bakkie loads more and I'll be done.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Did something very difficult today. Closed my eyes and started clearing all that "good stuff I will use some day" out of my garage. Sad but liberating at the same time. Three or four bakkie loads more and I'll be done.
> View attachment 168425
> 
> 
> Regards


So it begins... Good luck @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> Did something very difficult today. Closed my eyes and started clearing all that "good stuff I will use some day" out of my garage. Sad but liberating at the same time. Three or four bakkie loads more and I'll be done.
> View attachment 168425
> 
> 
> Regards


I am sure you will need at least one item from it the very next day u get rid of it.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am sure you will need at least one item from it the very next day u get rid of it.


Yeah that happened to me a month or two back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

I was enjoying a innocent looking beer at our pub and grill last weekend and had my Billet Box on the table when a old lady approached me and asked what device the BB was. I told her it's a vape machine and she immediately said OH NO! That's SOOO unhealthy for you and that I should rather smoke a pipe, like the one with tobacco leafs in it at night because that's how her husband stopped smoking cigarettes and he now coughs less and it's healthier than vaping . Needless to say my beer was not so innocent anymore after that conversation and I continued vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Juan_G said:


> I was enjoying a innocent looking beer at our pub and grill last weekend and had my Billet Box on the table when a old lady approached me and asked what device the BB was. I told her it's a vape machine and she immediately said OH NO! That's SOOO unhealthy for you and that I should rather smoke a pipe, like the one with tobacco leafs in it at night because that's how her husband stopped smoking cigarettes and he now coughs less and it's healthier than vaping . Needless to say my beer was not so innocent anymore after that conversation and I continued vaping.



You needed a vape pipe to blow her theory out of the water.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Friday Night and I am in my happy place - The Kitchen !!! A good tipple deserves a great Juice !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

18 holes in Gordonsbay today. Man I’m wrecked. Tee off at sunrise. 85, 13 over parr, happy chappie!



Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> 18 holes in Gordonsbay today. Man I’m wrecked. Tee off at sunrise. 85, 13 over parr, happy chappie!
> View attachment 169548
> 
> 
> Regards


I just love those Cape mountains.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> I just love those Cape mountains.


 Some pics for you then.
check the first one closely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> 18 holes in Gordonsbay today. Man I’m wrecked. Tee off at sunrise. 85, 13 over parr, happy chappie!
> View attachment 169548
> 
> 
> Regards



Great round, well done @Raindance 
Lovely photo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Resistance said:


> Some pics for you then.
> check the first one closely


Peek a boo I see you lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Just now, over the driving range

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> Just now, over the driving range
> 
> View attachment 169562



That's lovely @RainstormZA !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Yesterday a parking guy walks up to me for a Tip, I have some spare change so I pull my window down, he accepts the tip and then says "I am very thirsty, can you buy me a cool drink ?". I smile and say "Buddy where I am from we drink water when thirsty". Our prophet says `The gift of water is the greatest gift`, so I reach for my gym bag and pull out my water bottle. The guy just shakes his head and walks away .

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Yesterday a parking guy walks up to me for a Tip, I have some spare change so I pull my window down, he accepts the tip and then says "I am very thirsty, can you buy me a cool drink ?". I smile and say "Buddy where I am from we drink water when thirsty". Our prophet says `The gift of water is the greatest gift`, so I reach for my gym bag and pull out my water bottle. The guy just shakes his head and walks away .


That pisses me off. Exact same reason why i dont give money to beggars anymore. Months ago an oke asked me for some money, i told him that i would rather buy him some food, he told me to f off and he only wants money

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Slick

SmokeyJoe said:


> That pisses me off. Exact same reason why i dont give money to beggars anymore. Months ago an oke asked me for some money, i told him that i would rather buy him some food, he told me to f off and he only wants money


1 beggar/glue boy used to harrass myself,my brother and father everyday as we use the same road 2 times a day,swearing at us if we don't give money,then telling us to give bread and milk when he sees it on the back seat,long story short,we shot him with a paintball gun,no more harassing anymore,no regrets from my side either

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

[

ATTACH=full]170347[/ATTACH]
View attachment 170349
@Adephi[/USER[ATTACH=full]170346[/ATTACH] ]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I know this will be rubbish, but my inner childhood James Bond gadget loving self still wants one...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I know this will be rubbish, but my inner childhood James Bond gadget loving self still wants one...
> View attachment 170752



Looks nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I know this will be rubbish, but my inner childhood James Bond gadget loving self still wants one...
> View attachment 170752


i’m sure nobody predicted this for 2019, who knew we possessed this technology!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

lesvaches said:


> i’m sure nobody predicted this for 2019, who knew we possessed this technology!


$49.99
https://mall.myuwell.com/collections/pod/products/amulet-pod-system

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I wouldn't buy it but it looks interesting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

A perfect box of pringle chips !! I am so happy






Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

My dear wife @BellaBum decided she was tired of her Yellow & Black Aegis mod. It was getting a bit battered. So she had some fun today.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Asterix said:


> My dear wife @BellaBum decided she was tired of her Yellow & Black Aegis mod. It was getting a bit battered. So she had some fun today.....
> 
> View attachment 171512



@Asterix and @BellaBum How creative! It looks gorgeous! 

I renovated a black Eleaf 75, as I have two of the same and I needed to distinguish between the two, as I use them for different flavour profiles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix

Hooked said:


> @Asterix and @BellaBum How creative! It looks gorgeous!
> 
> I renovated a black Eleaf 75, as I have two of the same and I needed to distinguish between the two, as I use them for different flavour profiles.
> 
> View attachment 171515


Wow! That’s stunning @Hooked

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Asterix said:


> My dear wife @BellaBum decided she was tired of her Yellow & Black Aegis mod. It was getting a bit battered. So she had some fun today.....
> 
> View attachment 171512


Wow that looks impressive! Love the glitter there

Perhaps I should do the same to my silver Pico

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol just done spiced mine up

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Hit 71 on the first nine holes at Parow today. Did not bother scoring the next nine. Eisch!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Asterix said:


> Wow! That’s stunning @Hooked



Thank you for saying so, @Asterix! It's just glitter nail varnish - hard as rocks and doesn't come off!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Lol just done spiced mine up
> 
> View attachment 171519



Very nice @RainstormZA! Looks like raindrops!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Very nice @RainstormZA! Looks like raindrops!


Also nail glitter polish that I’ve not used in months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Wahahaha @RainstormZA @Hooked 

It seems nail products are the way to go...

I sanded, primed and sprayed panels, making sure there are no “fish-eyes”. Then my wife goes and puts nail sticky stuff, adds glitter and a top layer of nail gel! Baked under a lamp. 

Must say. Came out quite nicely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

landing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great photo @vicTor !
Where were you landing?
Your little flag under your avatar says Mozambique - so I assume you went there for work?
Or was it to lie on the beach? Lol..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Great photo @vicTor !
> Where were you landing?
> Your little flag under your avatar says Mozambique - so I assume you went there for work?
> Or was it to lie on the beach? Lol..



Maputo for work @Silver first time here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Soon I will be making the leap from Intel to AMD - need a new desktop pc and way overdue for it. I plan to get the AMD Ryzen 5.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I know this will be rubbish, but my inner childhood James Bond gadget loving self still wants one...
> View attachment 170752


now that's something you don't see everyday. 

Wait till I show the one guy at work he'll be all over that like butter on toast

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

So this conversation went down between my cousin and I today. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Got this message from @Power puffer :
Thx to ARYANTO, started vaping again. Hoping to dump the cigarettes soon!
Bought him 2 tickets to join us at Vapecon 19.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

You can say I positively went nuts!!!

Picked hazel nuts on the golf course and got drenched in rain on the way back. Lol.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Picked hazel nuts


Odd!? Would never have guessed Hazel to have any....!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Odd!? Would never have guessed Hazel to have any....!
> 
> Regards


Yeah I didn't know either until I grabbed one and stripped it down, only to realise it was an hazel nut. It's my mother's favourite and she loves them. That's why I had a feeling about it being an hazelnut and googled it, which confirmed it. My aunt is so happy - going to dry them out then split between me, her and her two daughters (the cousins who work with me).

The squirrels were eating them so that's why I picked them early

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> You can say I positively went nuts!!!
> 
> Picked hazel nuts on the golf course and got drenched in rain on the way back. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 173795
> View attachment 173796



@RainstormZA I had no idea that's what hazelnuts look like! To me hazelnuts come in a packet from PnP!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA I had no idea that's what hazelnuts look like! To me hazelnuts come in a packet from PnP!


Yeah that's exactly what they look like after they are properly dried. These are quite green and not edible right now. That's why it takes up to 6 weeks for them to properly dry and cure in their shells.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor

...just listened to the new Tool material, I might have to take the rest of the day off

``][`` [[]] [[]] [[_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

whoohoo!! whomst has missed load shedding?

https://nari.co.za/d.php?fid=57191

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So this is what my life ends up as: Kids asleep, me watching Dirty Dancing alone with a bottle of red wine

And i got to say, damn i love being a single dad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> So this is what my life ends up as: Kids asleep, me watching Dirty Dancing alone with a bottle of red wine
> 
> And i got to say, damn i love being a single dad



That's a movie that I never tire of watching @SmokeyJoe!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> So this is what my life ends up as: Kids asleep, me watching Dirty Dancing alone with a bottle of red wine
> 
> And i got to say, damn i love being a single dad


My god SJ, muttonhead and crappy music. Must be good wine!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> whoohoo!! whomst has missed load shedding?
> 
> https://nari.co.za/d.php?fid=57191


Definitely not me lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am more worried about this 
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...f-medical-aid-as-you-know-it-in-south-africa/

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Ah, Saturday made. Locust 2 passed his first semester of Bsc IT.  Timeframe and retirement plan to be updated, I see extremely good future income potential sharing on the horizon. 

 It’s going to cost him fishing weekends away for a couple of years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Ah, Saturday made. Locust 2 passed his first semester of Bsc IT.  Timeframe and retirement plan to be updated, I see extremely good future income potential sharing on the horizon.
> 
> It’s going to cost him fishing weekends away for a couple of years.



nice one, congratulations !

gather your fishing tackle so long

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Room Fogger said:


> Ah, Saturday made. Locust 2 passed his first semester of Bsc IT.  Timeframe and retirement plan to be updated, I see extremely good future income potential sharing on the horizon.
> 
> It’s going to cost him fishing weekends away for a couple of years.


Well done to the young man.
Finally me and you can go fishing soon

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

I finally caught them in the act of picking up stuff from next to the pool and dropping it into the water. Seems they were experimenting trying to determine what stuff floats and what stuff sinks. No wonder my creepy is on stress related sick leave.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am vaping today after a gap of 5 days. My non-erupting wisdom tooth was giving me a lot of trouble. I had a swollen jaw and I was not able to open my mouth. The dentist suggested pulling it off which I am terrified of, so I decided to go on a course of antibiotics and pain-killers. This route was working for me for almost 8 years but I guess with progressing age your body doesn't function as effectively as it used to so had to take the decision of pulling it out.
Now this is the calculation I dint understand about hospitalization cost :
- do it with medical aid- 25000 where you have to pay an excess of R5500
- do it without medical aid R5000 for the hospital and R5000 for the doctor ?
- do it on a chair R1000 but my Insurance won't cover it because I only have hospital cover.
I dint have R5500 lying around to pay for the excess. Also I might as well book a ticket to India for R6000 and get operated there for R2000. This way I get to run away from my wife and have my mummy take care of me for a week  and then party with friends for the next few days.
The pain was unbearable and the dentist was quite reassuring and confident that I won't feel a thing. Also I remembered @RainstormZA and @DaveH saying that it's not that bad so I decided to go for it. Long story short I hate both of you and my dentist 
The procedure was done yesterday, I feel the pain only when the pain-killers wear off. Also I took advantage of this situation and told my wife that I am supposed to be on liquids only for the next few days, so I am on a diet of yogurt, custard and icecream the only solds I am eating is cake, cheesecake, milk tart and pudding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lawrence A

My son proposed to his (now) fiance and I had the privilege of shooting their engagement pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am vaping today after a gap of 5 days. My non-erupting wisdom tooth was giving me a lot of trouble. I had a swollen jaw and I was not able to open my mouth. The dentist suggested pulling it off which I am terrified of, so I decided to go on a course of antibiotics and pain-killers. This route was working for me for almost 8 years but I guess with progressing age your body doesn't function as effectively as it used to so had to take the decision of pulling it out.
> Now this is the calculation I dint understand about hospitalization cost :
> - do it with medical aid- 25000 where you have to pay an excess of R5500
> - do it without medical aid R5000 for the hospital and R5000 for the doctor ?
> - do it on a chair R1000 but my Insurance won't cover it because I only have hospital cover.
> I dint have R5500 lying around to pay for the excess. Also I might as well book a ticket to India for R6000 and get operated there for R2000. This way I get to run away from my wife and have my mummy take care of me for a week  and then party with friends for the next few days.
> The pain was unbearable and the dentist was quite reassuring and confident that I won't feel a thing. Also I remembered @RainstormZA and @DaveH saying that it's not that bad so I decided to go for it. Long story short I hate both of you and my dentist
> The procedure was done yesterday, I feel the pain only when the pain-killers wear off. Also I took advantage of this situation and told my wife that I am supposed to be on liquids only for the next few days, so I am on a diet of yogurt, custard and icecream the only solds I am eating is cake, cheesecake, milk tart and pudding.


lol actually first few days will be painful but in the end it’s worth it. In hospital, two days later back at work. 

Enjoy the liquid diet, I lived on soup for a whole week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Lawrence A said:


> My son proposed to his (now) fiance and I had the privilege of shooting their engagement pics.
> 
> View attachment 180395



@Lawrence A Stunning pic! Interesting to have it in black and white!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A

Hooked said:


> @Lawrence A Stunning pic! Interesting to have it in black and white!


Thank you @Hooked 

It was just personal preference as to which I posted here - I feel like the color in the color version distracts too much from them as the subject, so for me personally I prefer the B&W version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I would agree @Lawrence A that those b & w pics can be really stunning on its own, reserved for really special occasions too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

when u are home and got nothing much to do.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> when u are home and got nothing much to do.



oops, youtube posted the incomplete video. Here is the full video

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am vaping today after a gap of 5 days. My non-erupting wisdom tooth was giving me a lot of trouble. I had a swollen jaw and I was not able to open my mouth. The dentist suggested pulling it off which I am terrified of, so I decided to go on a course of antibiotics and pain-killers. This route was working for me for almost 8 years but I guess with progressing age your body doesn't function as effectively as it used to so had to take the decision of pulling it out.
> Now this is the calculation I dint understand about hospitalization cost :
> - do it with medical aid- 25000 where you have to pay an excess of R5500
> - do it without medical aid R5000 for the hospital and R5000 for the doctor ?
> - do it on a chair R1000 but my Insurance won't cover it because I only have hospital cover.
> I dint have R5500 lying around to pay for the excess. Also I might as well book a ticket to India for R6000 and get operated there for R2000. This way I get to run away from my wife and have my mummy take care of me for a week  and then party with friends for the next few days.
> The pain was unbearable and the dentist was quite reassuring and confident that I won't feel a thing. Also I remembered @RainstormZA and @DaveH saying that it's not that bad so I decided to go for it. Long story short I hate both of you and my dentist
> The procedure was done yesterday, I feel the pain only when the pain-killers wear off. Also I took advantage of this situation and told my wife that I am supposed to be on liquids only for the next few days, so I am on a diet of yogurt, custard and icecream the only solds I am eating is cake, cheesecake, milk tart and pudding.



Yeah now I got payback - went to a new dentist yesterday after months with a sensitive tooth pain that kept coming and going. Surprisingly no swelling or anything whatsoever. Did xrays and checked my teeth over. Only two that were urgently needed to be attended to - the one with the filling that fell out and the sensitive one - turns out the sensitive one had an abscess in it and so he cleaned it out and put temporary fillings until I can get to my NHS dentist to register at the end of November. Even the medical system here can suck but if you really are prepared to find a place that is taking on NHS registered patients, it is really worth it in the end because the medical care they provide is far much better than in SA's government medical system. Even the waiting to see a doctor is just under an hour, more or less. 

In the overall, I may just have all my teeth pulled out and get dentures fitted because in the last 2 / 3 years in dental care, I have had more problems than I should have - now I am starting to believe that my previous dentist doesn't know what they are doing because generally rebuild teeth are really a bad idea long term. Even the alternative options are not cheap either, specially for implants and crowns but dentures they usually last you a good long time, unless you break something.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So today i tried to climb on top of a pool round tube, with a glass of wine and my vape setup, wanting to relax and float around the pool.
Didnt work out as i wanted, i see now why the tube package said under 50kg. I immediate flipped over, wine flying and 1 mod drowning.

Was still bloody funny though. Even if i had to go out and buy a new mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> So today i tried to climb on top of a pool round tube, with a glass of wine and my vape setup, wanting to relax and float around the pool.
> Didnt work out as i wanted, i see now why the tube package said under 50kg. I immediate flipped over, wine flying and 1 mod drowning.
> 
> Was still bloody funny though. Even if i had to go out and buy a new mod


Hope the new one is a Aegis?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Room Fogger said:


> Hope the new one is a Aegis?


I wish man. All my money is pumped into the building jobs i have at my home. Just got a new vapor storm, cheap and one hell of a sturdy mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The pain was unbearable and the dentist was quite reassuring and confident that I won't feel a thing. Also I remembered @RainstormZA and @DaveH saying that it's not that bad so I decided to go for it. Long story short I hate both of you and my dentist
> The procedure was done yesterday, I feel the pain only when the pain-killers wear off. Also I took advantage of this situation and told my wife that I am supposed to be on liquids only for the next few days, so I am on a diet of yogurt, custard and icecream the only solds I am eating is cake, cheesecake, milk tart and pudding.



Welcome to the club of .............. *"I had my wisdom tooth out in the chair"* 
It is a bit painfull afterwards but the pain-killers should work, and then no more pain and discomfort.

Even in hospital it is still painfull afterwards - seems no escape from that part.

Well done

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> My god SJ, muttonhead and crappy music. Must be good wine!
> 
> Regards


Its not not the quality that counts, but the quantity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

One shouldn't let the small things throw us, but it's these small things which do just that.

I was fine until I went to get take-aways for the gardener's lunch. Russian and chips. Out of stock of Russians. OK, make it a hamburger then. Out of stock of beef. WTF?? A take-away shop that can't supply Russians or hamburgers?????

He reckons it's not his fault that supplies are being delivered tomorrow. This is not the first time that he's been out of stock of essentials - and it's never his fault. How about a crash-course in stock management?

EDIT: And then he complains that things are quiet. I'm not surprised!!

So off I go to Spar, where they often have hamburgers at the Hot Food section. Can't see any. I ask the woman behind the counter if they've got any hamburgers. She doesn't understand the question. WFT??


and two in one day is just too much!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> One shouldn't let the small things throw us, but it's these small things which do just that.
> 
> I was fine until I went to get take-aways for the gardener's lunch. Russian and chips. Out of stock of Russians. OK, make it a hamburger then. Out of stock of beef. WTF?? A take-away shop that can't supply Russians or hamburgers?????
> 
> He reckons it's not his fault that supplies are being delivered tomorrow. This is not the first time that he's been out of stock of essentials - and it's never his fault. How about a crash-course in stock management?
> 
> EDIT: And then he complains that things are quiet. I'm not surprised!!
> 
> So off I go to Spar, where they often have hamburgers at the Hot Food section. Can't see any. I ask the woman behind the counter if they've got any hamburgers. She doesn't understand the question. WFT??
> 
> View attachment 181078
> and two in one day is just too much!!


Ah LOL. I had the same issue at work in the kitchen and guess what? One weekend, someone finished all the pork bangers (that we use for the breakfast orders). Come Monday morning, one of the cooks that I work with said to me why did someone not organise any sausages over the weekend or something. We both were really shocked because we normally don't run out of the basic ingredients needed for most of the menu orders. I said yeah well I often run out of potatoes and no one tells management that we need more. So it has become some part of my responsibility to make sure we have enough stock every week and that now there is always potatoes to peel and cut into chips. I even told her about the potato predicament when we ran out and now I make sure that I have at least 2 x 50kg bags left before I tell my cousin that we need more soonest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Ah LOL. I had the same issue at work in the kitchen and guess what? One weekend, someone finished all the pork bangers (that we use for the breakfast orders). Come Monday morning, one of the cooks that I work with said to me why did someone not organise any sausages over the weekend or something. We both were really shocked because we normally don't run out of the basic ingredients needed for most of the menu orders. I said yeah well I often run out of potatoes and no one tells management that we need more. So it has become some part of my responsibility to make sure we have enough stock every week and that now there is always potatoes to peel and cut into chips. I even told her about the potato predicament when we ran out and now I make sure that I have at least 2 x 50kg bags left before I tell my cousin that we need more soonest.



Where are you working @RainstormZA ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Where are you working @RainstormZA ?


I"m in the UK, working at a leisure park.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M48 nut before and after it took a trip through a Cone Crusher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> One shouldn't let the small things throw us, but it's these small things which do just that.
> 
> I was fine until I went to get take-aways for the gardener's lunch. Russian and chips. Out of stock of Russians. OK, make it a hamburger then. Out of stock of beef. WTF?? A take-away shop that can't supply Russians or hamburgers?????
> 
> He reckons it's not his fault that supplies are being delivered tomorrow. This is not the first time that he's been out of stock of essentials - and it's never his fault. How about a crash-course in stock management?
> 
> EDIT: And then he complains that things are quiet. I'm not surprised!!
> 
> So off I go to Spar, where they often have hamburgers at the Hot Food section. Can't see any. I ask the woman behind the counter if they've got any hamburgers. She doesn't understand the question. WFT??
> 
> View attachment 181078
> and two in one day is just too much!!




And the saga continues ... I went to the take-away shop again today (there's only one here), to get a hamburger. The owner nods his head and goes to the back. I breathe a sigh of relief - short-lived. Back he comes, "I don't have any patties. My lady was supposed to make some on Saturday but she didn't."

When he sees the expression on my face he says, Ït's not *my *fault." I go into a rapid decline.

So off I go to Boeretroos coffee shop, thinking I'll have a pizza. Afrikaans menu only. They're "busy translating it" they say. They said that a few months ago. I'm not going to sit there trying to decipher pizza toppings in Afrikaans (I can speak/understand Afrikaans, but only in general conversation) , so off to Spar again - my saving grace.

What is sorely needed in this little town is *competition*. Maybe then people will jack themselves up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Can someone please explain to me why kids always decide to have a chat when you are taking a dump

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Can someone please explain to me why kids always decide to have a chat when you are taking a dump


There’s nothing like a captive audience.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> Can someone please explain to me why kids always decide to have a chat when you are taking a dump


Revenge for those talks you have with them in the car?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spongebob

SmokeyJoe said:


> Can someone please explain to me why kids always decide to have a chat when you are taking a dump


When my SO wants to "discuss" something with me, she waits till I'm in the bath and then "attacks" me.... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

WTF !!!!! ?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> View attachment 182727
> 
> 
> WTF !!!!! ?
> 
> Regards


Hold on to your underwear, it’s going to get rough. First Tornado warning I’ve ever seen, and then clip of the KZN one. Our climate is taking revenge for what we’re doing to it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Hold on to your underwear, it’s going to get rough. First Tornado warning I’ve ever seen, and then clip of the KZN one. Our climate is taking revenge for what we’re doing to it.


Scary stuff is happening! All the rain of late and now this! Took me a while to realize what i was looking at.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 182727
> 
> 
> WTF !!!!! ?
> 
> Regards



I guess a kite surfers paradise.(joke)

I've seen a clip. It's not ayoba!(no joke)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> View attachment 182727
> 
> 
> WTF !!!!! ?
> 
> Regards


charge ur phone before eskom cuts off power

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> charge ur phone before eskom cuts off power


Sharp observation my friend! Lol

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Very very Special week for me, 

Locust 1 is writing his last 2 subjects today and Thursday and coming home on Thursday night from NWU Potch, with a BCom Economics and International Trade degree, have total faith he will do well!

And to double up on that, Locust 2 is writing his first subject this morning as a first year BSC IT student.

Happy man on this side of the screen.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Very very Special week for me,
> 
> Locust 1 is writing his last 2 subjects today and Thursday and coming home on Thursday night from NWU Potch, with a BCom Economics and International Trade degree, have total faith he will do well!
> 
> And to double up on that, Locust 2 is writing his first subject this morning as a first year BSC IT student.
> 
> Happy man on this side of the screen.


Many congratulations Sir!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Very very Special week for me,
> 
> Locust 1 is writing his last 2 subjects today and Thursday and coming home on Thursday night from NWU Potch, with a BCom Economics and International Trade degree, have total faith he will do well!
> 
> And to double up on that, Locust 2 is writing his first subject this morning as a first year BSC IT student.
> 
> Happy man on this side of the screen.



congrats !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Very very Special week for me,
> 
> Locust 1 is writing his last 2 subjects today and Thursday and coming home on Thursday night from NWU Potch, with a BCom Economics and International Trade degree, have total faith he will do well!
> 
> And to double up on that, Locust 2 is writing his first subject this morning as a first year BSC IT student.
> 
> Happy man on this side of the screen.



Well done to all three of you @Room Fogger!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Very very Special week for me,
> 
> Locust 1 is writing his last 2 subjects today and Thursday and coming home on Thursday night from NWU Potch, with a BCom Economics and International Trade degree, have total faith he will do well!
> 
> And to double up on that, Locust 2 is writing his first subject this morning as a first year BSC IT student.
> 
> Happy man on this side of the screen.


Happy for you bro!.
Excellent achievement for both of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

From Dad to Dad this Xmas!

My precious...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

Not sure if Tuesday was a bad day... or a good day. My wife was hit by a jackknifing truck on N1 freeway on Tuesday morning. She and her passenger were transported to hospital via ambulance but later released. She is VERY sore right now, but nothing major. So perhaps Tuesday was a good day.... she’s alive!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bulldog

Very Good Day @Asterix hope your wife feels better soon.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Asterix said:


> Not sure if Tuesday was a bad day... or a good day. My wife was hit by a jackknifing truck on N1 freeway on Tuesday morning. She and her passenger were transported to hospital via ambulance but later released. She is VERY sore right now, but nothing major. So perhaps Tuesday was a good day.... she’s alive!
> 
> View attachment 183373
> View attachment 183374



wow, glad all's ok

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Asterix said:


> Not sure if Tuesday was a bad day... or a good day. My wife was hit by a jackknifing truck on N1 freeway on Tuesday morning. She and her passenger were transported to hospital via ambulance but later released. She is VERY sore right now, but nothing major. So perhaps Tuesday was a good day.... she’s alive!
> 
> View attachment 183373
> View attachment 183374


 Glad to hear your wife is Ok, and hope she feels better soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Whew @Asterix! TG she and passenger were not seriously injured.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> View attachment 183232
> 
> 
> From Dad to Dad this Xmas!
> 
> My precious...
> 
> Regards



Ooooooh Golf Bats!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ooooooh Golf Bats!


LOL, I used to call them that to P off my friends that played this "stupid" game. Then again I also used to think vaping was a "stupid" fad as well. As they say: "live and learn!"

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

No, this didn't happen to me! I'm just posting it here out of interest. 

Imagine going shopping then returning to this! Oh. My. Vape.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Asterix said:


> Not sure if Tuesday was a bad day... or a good day. My wife was hit by a jackknifing truck on N1 freeway on Tuesday morning. She and her passenger were transported to hospital via ambulance but later released. She is VERY sore right now, but nothing major. So perhaps Tuesday was a good day.... she’s alive!
> 
> View attachment 183373
> View attachment 183374



Sorry Bro.
Good thing is Angels was on there side of the road.
Glad they all ok.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ooooooh Golf Bats!


Or golf sticks.lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Or golf sticks.lol



Nice Bos Hokkie stokkies  @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

And I can now officially confirm that Mr BK du Plessis has been awarded a BCom Economics and International Trade Degree from the North West University Potch campus and will be attending a graduation ceremony early next year.



Seeing that he is better qualified than me now I’m going to have to beat him with experience and BS. Now he is officially also not a student on Holliday but unemployed, we can now start job searching together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Dam, that old lady in her walker was a tough one to beat, but I did it,


Got it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> And I can now officially confirm that Mr BK du Plessis has been awarded a BCom Economics and International Trade Degree from the North West University Potch campus and will be attending a graduation ceremony early next year.
> View attachment 184150
> 
> 
> Seeing that he is better qualified than me now I’m going to have to beat him with experience and BS. Now he is officially also not a student on Holliday but unemployed, we can now start job searching together.



congratulations Mnr, upwards and onwards !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Room Fogger said:


> And I can now officially confirm that Mr BK du Plessis has been awarded a BCom Economics and International Trade Degree from the North West University Potch campus and will be attending a graduation ceremony early next year.
> View attachment 184150
> 
> 
> Seeing that he is better qualified than me now I’m going to have to beat him with experience and BS. Now he is officially also not a student on Holliday but unemployed, we can now start job searching together.



Great stuff mate  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

TGIF!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

The other night a new vaper Whatsapped me with some general questions. At 11p.m. Are you kidding me???

This morning a woman who makes cheese in our town sent a Whatsapp ad. At 6.45a.m. On a Sunday. On a SUNDAY!
Needles to say I was cheesed off! Marketing your business at 6.45a.m. on any day of the week is inappropriate, but on a Sunday, the only day when one can sleep a bit late, it's totally unacceptable!

I gave both people a piece of my mind and they both said that they wouldn't do it again, but there didn't seem to be any realisation from them that their timing had been inappropriate. 

I don't get it. Do people have no sense of decency, of good manners, of respect ... whatever one wants to call it?

I'm going to sound like a real old fogey now, but in my day (long before the advent of mobile phones and Whatsapp) one NEVER phoned someone after 8 p.m. unless it was really important or an emergency. 

Do people think that, because of Whatsapp, there are no boundaries??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> And I can now officially confirm that Mr BK du Plessis has been awarded a BCom Economics and International Trade Degree from the North West University Potch campus and will be attending a graduation ceremony early next year.
> View attachment 184150
> 
> 
> Seeing that he is better qualified than me now I’m going to have to beat him with experience and BS. Now he is officially also not a student on Holliday but unemployed, we can now start job searching together.



Well done and congrats to you @Room Fogger and Mr BK du Plessis on this auspicious achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I bought something from Amazon recently and WOW! I'm impressed! 

It was all so easy. They calculate Customs duty which is added to your invoice, so it's paid upfront. No wondering how much Customs is going to be; no need to wait for the goods to arrive and then pay Customs. 

My order was placed on the night of Sunday 24 Nov. They said that I would receive my parcel between 2 - 9 Dec. 
It was delivered to my door via DHL on 2 Dec.!

You've got to hand it to the Americans - they know what super-efficient service is all about!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

This morning while driving to work the news came on air.
Instead of addressing the real reasons why we have stage 9 load shedding. The president of this country blamed the new development ( the power plant ) that has issues and can't be completed.
And I think to myself...What a wonderfull world!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> This morning while driving to work the news came on air.
> Instead of addressing the real reasons why we have stage 9 load shedding. The president of this country blamed the new development ( the power plant ) that has issues and can't be completed.
> And I think to myself...What a wonderfull world!



I just received a message where the guy claims Eskom isn't paying their bills and suppliers didn't want to supply them with oil. And the're bulshitting us.


----------



## Hooked

What's worse than loadshedding? All the complaints about loadshedding!!! Everywhere you go someone has something to say about it and quite frankly I'm tired of all the negativity. Negativity breeds negativity. It's a never-ending cycle.

Yes, loadshedding is a pain. Yes, Eskom is a pain. Yes, the country is going to rack and ruin. But get over it!!! Continual complaints do nothing to help the situation.

Instead, next time there's loadshedding at night, sit outside in the dark; in the stillness and enjoy the peace. Look at the stars unobscured by street lights. Fall asleep on the bench with your dog sleeping next to you - and wake to find that the street lights are back on lol!

If you've got things to do at home, make a plan. If you don't have a generator, buy plenty of rechargeable lights. I've just ordered quite a few from Takealot. They can be recharged either via electricity beforehand or solar power.

Must have Internet? Stop complaining that there isn't any. I'm with Afrihost and my mobile modem has its own battery. Loadshedding, for example right now, doesn't affect my Internet at all, whether I'm on my laptop or phone.

Bottom line: Stop complaining. It is what it is. Get organised!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> What's worse than loadshedding? All the complaints about loadshedding!!! Everywhere you go someone has something to say about it and quite frankly I'm tired of all the negativity. Negativity breeds negativity. It's a never-ending cycle.
> 
> Yes, loadshedding is a pain. Yes, Eskom is a pain. Yes, the country is going to rack and ruin. But get over it!!! Continual complaints do nothing to help the situation.
> 
> Instead, next time there's loadshedding at night, sit outside in the dark; in the stillness and enjoy the peace. Look at the stars unobscured by street lights. Fall asleep on the bench with your dog sleeping next to you - and wake to find that the street lights are back on lol!
> 
> If you've got things to do at home, make a plan. If you don't have a generator, buy plenty of rechargeable lights. I've just ordered quite a few from Takealot. They can be recharged either via electricity beforehand or solar power.
> 
> Must have Internet? Stop complaining that there isn't any. I'm with Afrihost and my mobile modem has its own battery. Loadshedding, for example right now, doesn't affect my Internet at all, whether I'm on my laptop or phone.
> 
> Bottom line: Stop complaining. It is what it is. Get organised!


@Hooked, please come and have a chat to my mosquitos! 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> @Hooked, please come and have a chat to my mosquitos!
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Burn incense - it keeps the mozzies at bay, whether inside or outside and of course the scent is lovely. My favourites are myrrh and frankincense. They remind me of my years in the Middle East.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> @Hooked, please come and have a chat to my mosquitos!
> 
> Regards


Well you breed then in your backyard, so enjoy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Good start to my year, Locust 2 aka Jason has passed his 1st year BSC IT with a distinction in Web Technology. 

Great investment for future earning potential aka, my vape budget

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Good start to my year, Locust 2 aka Jason has passed his 1st year BSC IT with a distinction in Web Technology.
> 
> Great investment for future earning potential aka, my vape budget


Congrats bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Today...halfway through the day my mod fell into a bucket of concrete,atty first and was completely covered.
I was so fast in getting it out and cleaned there was no time to take pictures.
I wiped it,removed the batts. Washed, yes literally washed the mod with water and a rag and ran the tank under the tap upside down to avoid the concrete washing down to the wicks.
Pics after washing


And vaped happily ever after.
Surprised this mod still works after that.
(And just last week I completely took it apart and cleaned it out.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> Today...halfway through the day my mod fell into a bucket of concrete,atty first and was completely covered.
> I was so fast in getting it out and cleaned there was no time to take pictures.
> I wiped it,removed the batts. Washed, yes literally washed the mod with water and a rag and ran the tank under the tap upside down to avoid the concrete washing down to the wicks.
> Pics after washing
> View attachment 187076
> 
> And vaped happily ever after.
> Surprised this mod still works after that.
> (And just last week I completely took it apart and cleaned it out.)



wow, so glad for you that it still works man !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Today...halfway through the day my mod fell into a bucket of concrete,atty first and was completely covered.
> I was so fast in getting it out and cleaned there was no time to take pictures.
> I wiped it,removed the batts. Washed, yes literally washed the mod with water and a rag and ran the tank under the tap upside down to avoid the concrete washing down to the wicks.
> Pics after washing
> View attachment 187076
> 
> And vaped happily ever after.
> Surprised this mod still works after that.
> (And just last week I completely took it apart and cleaned it out.)


Great to hear you were able to save it, happy vaping and at least your tank isn’t “stoned”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

If this tank wasn't a top airflow I think it would have been stoned.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> If this tank wasn't a top airflow I think it would have been stoned.


I think I read somewhere the hotcig boards are water repellent.and that's the first thing that came mind.(wash it bro wash it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto

Finally it's happening..
House in Joburg is sold.. we are moving to a little village where we have bought an old settlers cottage,
we can spend some time renovating it, we are in the process of sorting out a solar system to use there as well as planning the 
vegetable patch, what livestock to get and how to live as much as possible from the land.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

supermoto said:


> Finally it's happening..
> House in Joburg is sold.. we are moving to a little village where we have bought an old settlers cottage,
> we can spend some time renovating it, we are in the process of sorting out a solar system to use there as well as planning the
> vegetable patch, what livestock to get and how to live as much as possible from the land.



That sounds lovely @supermoto! Where are you moving to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto

Hooked said:


> That sounds lovely @supermoto! Where are you moving to?


We bought a plot near Port Alfred. Near enough to the sea for a daily walk on the beach but far enough inland that we don't get the costal wind

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

supermoto said:


> We bought a plot near Port Alfred. Near enough to the sea for a daily walk on the beach but far enough inland that we don't get the costal wind



Ahhhhhh sounds heavenly @supermoto!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Januworry is finally over!! Calling in the big guns tonight  On tonight's menu: Parmesan crusted chicken breast with a garlic, bacon & mushroom cream cheese sauce

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Januworry is finally over!! Calling in the big guns tonight  On tonight's menu: Parmesan crusted chicken breast with a garlic, bacon & mushroom cream cheese sauce
> View attachment 188631


Didn't come out too bad. Some grilled fresh asparagus for the greens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Didn't come out too bad. Some grilled fresh asparagus for the greens.
> View attachment 188632



Looks and sounds divine @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Januworry is finally over!! Calling in the big guns tonight  On tonight's menu: Parmesan crusted chicken breast with a garlic, bacon & mushroom cream cheese sauce
> View attachment 188631


Love that knife!

Regards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Butter Braised Fillet steak in Garlic, tarragon and balsamic Onions. With a good whiskey and a stellar local Juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Kids asleep. Im tipsy on gin. Bag of chips and watching Dirty Dancing. 

And you know what, im enjoying the hell out of it

Dont judge me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Kids asleep. Im tipsy on gin. Bag of chips and watching Dirty Dancing.
> 
> And you know what, im enjoying the hell out of it
> 
> Dont judge me.


Epic( I just judged you!!!!!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> Kids asleep. Im tipsy on gin. Bag of chips and watching Dirty Dancing.
> 
> And you know what, im enjoying the hell out of it
> 
> Dont judge me.


Sounds like you are having the TIME OF YOUR LIFE...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

DO NOT go to the licensing dept [for license card renewals] without a eNatis pre booking form , esp Bedfordview ,it's a new thing to pre book your appointment online AND print out the damn thing .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> DO NOT go to the licensing dept [for license card renewals] without a eNatis pre booking form , esp Bedfordview ,it's a new thing to pre book your appointment online AND print out the damn thing .


Then you still have to wait 3-6 months because there's a delay in the licence cards department. And don't forget copies of your ID.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

We don't really have glasses at work. So my colleague organized me a Brandy in bottle for my birthday.

the road is loooong, halfway through the 102km home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

ARYANTO said:


> DO NOT go to the licensing dept [for license card renewals] without a eNatis pre booking form , esp Bedfordview ,it's a new thing to pre book your appointment online AND print out the damn thing .


My license had expired last year and I was told to make a booking online,I tried everyday for about 2 weeks but there was no opening,eventually I just went to the traffic department and told them I had lost my license,so they had to let me in as I needed a temporary license immediately

Reactions: Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We don't really have glasses at work. So my colleague organized me a Brandy in bottle for my birthday.
> View attachment 190501
> the road is loooong, halfway through the 102km home.



Bro! Why are you drinking and driving? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Slick said:


> My license had expired last year and I was told to make a booking online,I tried everyday for about 2 weeks but there was no opening,eventually I just went to the traffic department and told them I had lost my license,so they had to let me in as I needed a temporary license immediately


Lucky you. They had me get an affidavit first to get a temporary.


----------



## Raindance

Upgraded the shitty fitbit to a Garmin spots/golf/activity tracker/ smartwatch. Feel motivated to get active again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I decided to try and run on my ankle instead of the more commonly used sole of my foot... That didn't end well... lol







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168

I just remembered why I hate TapaTalk... Stop auto rotating my pics, stupid app.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

baksteen8168 said:


> I decided to try and run on my ankle instead of the more commonly used sole of my foot... That didn't end well... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Eisch boet! Hope you get back on your foot again soon. Looks serious!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

baksteen8168 said:


> I decided to try and run on my ankle instead of the more commonly used sole of my foot... That didn't end well... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Hope you are properly up and running again soon, take it easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

baksteen8168 said:


> I decided to try and run on my ankle instead of the more commonly used sole of my foot... That didn't end well... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Get better soon bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks guys. Even the doc said that I did a good job tearing the tendon. Lol 

But I should be out soon. If this taught me anything, it's that I should definitely invest in a better stealth vape device. This stick (and my CUE) will work for a night, but I'm definitely seeing that it won't be right for me if I needed to use it exclusively for a longer period. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

I received news yesterday that colleague of mine's wife who also work with us, passed away yesterday morning. Not even 50 years old and heart attack in her sleep with no warning at all. The thing is I have tried so hard to get them of the stinkies in the past. Managed to get them so far as to buy a vape but they rarely used it. Instead they opted for 3 packs a day each. He himself had a minor stroke a few years ago. He slowed down on the smoking for a few months but he's back again to where he was before.

Now I'm not feeling that I failed them one bit. I got them to the water, they have to drink themselves. But it just hit home how dangerous smoking is. And this thing we call vaping is so much more than just flavoured clouds and fancy mods. It really is about saving lives and getting people off cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> I received news yesterday that colleague of mine's wife who also work with us, passed away yesterday morning. Not even 50 years old and heart attack in her sleep with no warning at all. The thing is I have tried so hard to get them of the stinkies in the past. Managed to get them so far as to buy a vape but they rarely used it. Instead they opted for 3 packs a day each. He himself had a minor stroke a few years ago. He slowed down on the smoking for a few months but he's back again to where he was before.
> 
> Now I'm not feeling that I failed them one bit. I got them to the water, they have to drink themselves. But it just hit home how dangerous smoking is. And this thing we call vaping is so much more than just flavoured clouds and fancy mods. It really is about saving lives and getting people off cigarettes.



You tried bro. You can tell someone something and it's still up to them to do what they decide to do.
Best you can do is not talk about it to them but be there to support your colleague.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

01:45 on a Monday morning. Observing some processes on the night shift. Man this sucks...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Raindance said:


> 01:45 on a Monday morning. Observing some processes on the night shift. Man this sucks...
> 
> Regards


02:11 on a Monday morning...

Various pain meds are throwing my sleeping pattern way off. Lying wide awake in bed contemplating hopping on crutches over wooden floors (thus waking up the whole house in the process) to my xbox on the other side of the house, knowing full well that I'll probably pass out on the couch after playing games for about 3 minutes. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My sleep pattern is also out... had a funny fever for about a week and night sweats and the whole body aches... will visit the Doc today. At least the night sweats have gone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> My sleep pattern is also out... had a funny fever for about a week and night sweats and the whole body aches... will visit the Doc today. At least the night sweats have gone!



Also had a bit of flu few weeks ago. Flu was crap but everybody staying 5 meters away from me thinking corona was lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

There's definitely something going around. Brother and father had exactly the same symptoms as @Rob Fisher . 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

baksteen8168 said:


> There's definitely something going around. Brother and father had exactly the same symptoms as @Rob Fisher .



Thanks @baksteen8168 that is good to know because it had me worried!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @baksteen8168 that is good to know because it had me worried!


No problem. It had them floored for about a week, so I'm guessing it's the same you had. You didn't mention nausea, but they struggled with that for around 3 days as well

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> My sleep pattern is also out... had a funny fever for about a week and night sweats and the whole body aches... will visit the Doc today. At least the night sweats have gone!


Man-o-pause? 

Lol, jokes aside. I have the same issue happening and I'm only 40. Seriously, I am not ill. My doctor suspects that something is going on with my hormones and my aunt says it's normal at this age for things to change. It sucks. At least I enjoy being hot, specially in a freezing cold place with no central heating - it helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> Man-o-pause?
> 
> Lol, jokes aside. I have the same issue happening and I'm only 40. Seriously, I am not ill. My doctor suspects that something is going on with my hormones and my aunt says it's normal at this age for things to change. It sucks. At least I enjoy being hot, specially in a freezing cold place with no central heating - it helps.



After 5 days of antibiotics I'm feeling almost human again... the sweats, muscle pain and headaches have gone... still a little weak and tired but am well on the way to mending... this was not lekker!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

RainstormZA said:


> Man-o-pause?
> 
> Lol, jokes aside. I have the same issue happening and I'm only 40. Seriously, I am not ill. My doctor suspects that something is going on with my hormones and my aunt says it's normal at this age for things to change. It sucks. At least I enjoy being hot, specially in a freezing cold place with no central heating - it helps.


It’s called andropause and it usually starts much later (above 60). You should check your thyroid function.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> Also had a bit of flu few weeks ago. Flu was crap but everybody staying 5 meters away from me thinking corona was lovely.


I visited China between December and January for a holiday... and quite literally EVERY SINGLE day I have someone at work making some kind of Corona Virus comment to me. 

"Have you had yourself checked out?"
"You don't have the Corona Virus, do you?"
"Why were you off sick yesterday? Do you have the Corona Virus?"
"I'll take the next lift, I don't want the Corona Virus"
"Please don't cough on me" 
"You visited China? Let me stand further away from you"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Mr. B said:


> I visited China between December and January for a holiday... and quite literally EVERY SINGLE day I have someone at work making some kind of Corona Virus comment to me.
> 
> "Have you had yourself checked out?"
> "You don't have the Corona Virus, do you?"
> "Why were you off sick yesterday? Do you have the Corona Virus?"
> "I'll take the next lift, I don't want the Corona Virus"
> "Please don't cough on me"
> "You visited China? Let me stand further away from you"


Glad I have an antivirus on my phone after reading that. Lol.

I would have a jol with those comments.

Chec... che... achoe! Checked out you say? Why?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Glad I have an antivirus on my phone after reading that. Lol.



Good one @Raindance!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@ my work they call it China Flu ,and nobody goes to Cyrildene/Bruma or the massive China malls all over JHB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Grand Guru said:


> It’s called andropause and it usually starts much later (above 60). You should check your thyroid function.


The clinic did that - checked, I haven't been called back so it's probably a good thing. The same thing happened about two years ago, had blood drawn for exactly the same thing and doctor in SA said the same thing, everything's normal. That's why I found it so weird - she was even baffled too. But then again, my aunt had fibroids at 42 and my mom had fibroids in her mid 50's so that's probably what it is. I'm due for a scan next Friday to check that out and I don't know, we'll see when we get there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

And it’s off to NWU in Potch today, Locust 1 is having his knowledge knocked into his head this morning. Graduation day  , now he is officially an unemployed graduate, not a student anymore . Welcome to the big mans world.

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Interesting reading ...
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...cked-from-helping-to-solve-load-shedding.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Interesting reading ...
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...cked-from-helping-to-solve-load-shedding.html


Seriously, you want non PFMA compliant vendors to assist us in these financial trying times! Are you nuts!

Regards and apologies as required...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> @ my work they call it China Flu ,and nobody goes to Cyrildene/Bruma or the massive China malls all over JHB.



That's interesting. I feel sorry for the Chinese traders who are being affected, even though they probably haven't stepped foot (or chopstick) in China for months/years. Of course it's possible that the virus could be on the products. I read an article on the Internet in which it was stated that no-one knows for sure how long the virus can last on surfaces - and it also depends on the surfaces. However, one would then not buy *anything*, be it from a China mall or not, since most things are made in China.

It's quite fascinating - and scary - how a virus can have far-reaching consequences.


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> And it’s off to NWU in Potch today, Locust 1 is having his knowledge knocked into his head this morning. Graduation day  , now he is officially an unemployed graduate, not a student anymore . Welcome to the big mans world.



I bet it was a proud day for Pappa @Room Fogger!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Interesting reading ...
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...cked-from-helping-to-solve-load-shedding.html



Eskom needs to have their head read, but it's difficult to read in the dark.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> I bet it was a proud day for Pappa @Room Fogger!


Proudest day ever, he is officially now the first in our family to have obtained a Degree at a university.


And the clean face is compliments of the influence of @Clouds4Days.

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Cornelius

Congratulations my friend. Can belief it was the proudest moment of your life. 
Send them both my regards and congratulation to Locust 1 .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Proudest day ever, he is officially now the first in our family to have obtained a Degree at a university.
> View attachment 191585
> 
> And the clean face is compliments of the influence of @Clouds4Days.



awesome photo !

congratulations

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Proudest day ever, he is officially now the first in our family to have obtained a Degree at a university.
> View attachment 191585
> 
> And the clean face is compliments of the influence of @Clouds4Days.



A big day for all!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Must be a very special feeling @Room Fogger. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Proudest day ever, he is officially now the first in our family to have obtained a Degree at a university.
> View attachment 191585
> 
> And the clean face is compliments of the influence of @Clouds4Days.


F - Baie geluk , maak my hart sommer warm klop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Happy Happy! Congratulations @Room Fogger! You have every right to beam with pride!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

So... After about 3-weeks of "sharing" my garage and working around each other. I had to unfortunately remove the Black Mamba today. Ons my way into the garage to fetch some brushes, my black cat snuck past me and was very intrigued by the snake. With reflexes, I did not even know I had, I managed to keep the 2 from getting to each other. So atleast everybody is safe. I called a mate of mine that also catches snakes to come and assist, as a mamba between roof trusses is very seldom a one-man job. She was very placid and an absolute pleasure to handle. She is in the beginning stages of shedding her skin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So... After about 3-weeks of "sharing" my garage and working around each other. I had to unfortunately remove the Black Mamba today. Ons my way into the garage to fetch some brushes, my black cat snuck past me and was very intrigued by the snake. With reflexes, I did not even know I had, I managed to keep the 2 from getting to each other. So atleast everybody is safe. I called a mate of mine that also catches snakes to come and assist, as a mamba between roof trusses is very seldom a one-man job. She was very placid and an absolute pleasure to handle. She is in the beginning stages of shedding her skin.
> View attachment 191680
> View attachment 191681
> View attachment 191682
> View attachment 191683
> View attachment 191684
> View attachment 191685
> View attachment 191687
> View attachment 191688


That is one heck of a snake! Admire your respect for it, many would have dealt with it in a far less mature way. Respect sir!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

I love science..

https://www.goodshomedesign.com/experts-say-people-over-40-should-only-work-3-days-a-week/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> I love science..
> 
> https://www.goodshomedesign.com/experts-say-people-over-40-should-only-work-3-days-a-week/


It’s already the case for some government officials, the others work less

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> I love science..
> 
> https://www.goodshomedesign.com/experts-say-people-over-40-should-only-work-3-days-a-week/


25 hours, that sounds like a Bar One job. I love experts!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Been on leave for the last 3 weeks to sort out some personal things. And in the last 3 weeks the world slightly gone to sh*t.

Now I work in a pathology lab and one of my many responsibilties is to prepare the Covid-19 samples.

All I can say is I've been at work for 3 hours and I need another week of leave.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Proudest day ever, he is officially now the first in our family to have obtained a Degree at a university.
> View attachment 191585
> 
> And the clean face is compliments of the influence of @Clouds4Days.


Lekka man! Geluk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So... After about 3-weeks of "sharing" my garage and working around each other. I had to unfortunately remove the Black Mamba today. Ons my way into the garage to fetch some brushes, my black cat snuck past me and was very intrigued by the snake. With reflexes, I did not even know I had, I managed to keep the 2 from getting to each other. So atleast everybody is safe. I called a mate of mine that also catches snakes to come and assist, as a mamba between roof trusses is very seldom a one-man job. She was very placid and an absolute pleasure to handle. She is in the beginning stages of shedding her skin.
> View attachment 191680
> View attachment 191681
> View attachment 191682
> View attachment 191683
> View attachment 191684
> View attachment 191685
> View attachment 191687
> View attachment 191688


Can I adopt it?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Just to show that everyone can screw up. Installed new batteries in my HOG and wasn't paying attention

Lucky







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Just to show that everyone can screw up. Installed new batteries in my HOG and wasn't paying attention
> 
> Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Just to show that everyone can screw up. Installed new batteries in my HOG and wasn't paying attention
> 
> Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


What are you blowing up today?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> What are you blowing up today?


Haven't found anything yet 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Haven't found anything yet
> 
> Sent from small screen


I can help you look for something untill 12:00 tomorrow if it will help

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

A friend told me that at their office there is a woman who were suppose to get married next weekend and now it's off . She is apparently so pxssed off that she makes everybody else misrable too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> A friend told me that at their office there is a woman who were suppose to get married next weekend and now it's off . She is apparently so pxssed off that she makes everybody else misrable too.



pxssed off? How utterly stupid. If she had any sense in her head she would realise that cancelling is the best thing to do, even if there were no govt. regulations.

It's going to be difficult times ahead for venues and those who have booked weddings etc. The venues would probably already have bookings for the future, so how are they are going to reschedule those who have had to cancel now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> A friend told me that at their office there is a woman who were suppose to get married next weekend and now it's off . She is apparently so pxssed off that she makes everybody else misrable too.



Wouldn't matter anyway. I predict by Wednesday we could be in a total lockdown. So even if the wedding wasn't called off, nobody would be able to attend.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Two more people from UCT infected(confirmed). Heard the news on the radio a few minutes back.
So Cape town might have more infections pending.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Went to the pharmacy earlier today. No hand sanitizer in big enough volumes to make a purchase worthwhile and the 20- and 30ml volumes starts at R35.
No surgical spirits, no rubbing alcohol no masks, no gloves. And if they had it in stock the gloves would have sold for R10 a pair ( non surgical) 
And a normal dust mask that could be bought for R30 for 5 would cost R50 each. So all in all one mask a day and one pair of gloves per day unless it breaks would cost quite a pretty penny.
And the excuses where the suppliers for both stock and price hikes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> Went to the pharmacy earlier today. No hand sanitizer in big enough volumes to make a purchase worthwhile and the 20- and 30ml volumes starts at R35.
> No surgical spirits, no rubbing alcohol no masks, no gloves. And if they had it in stock the gloves would have sold for R10 a pair ( non surgical)
> And a normal dust mask that could be bought for R30 for 5 would cost R50 each. So all in all one mask a day and one pair of gloves per day unless it breaks would cost quite a pretty penny.
> And the excuses where the suppliers for both stock and price hikes.



Leave the gloves. The virus cannot get through your skin. Good old soap and water is still the best.

The gloves also give a false security. You still need to wash your hands regularly and by wearing the same pair for hours on end will just lead to you spreading more bugs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Leave the gloves. The virus cannot get through your skin. Good old soap and water is still the best.
> 
> The gloves also give a false security. You still need to wash your hands regularly and by wearing the same pair for hours on end will just lead to you spreading more bugs.



Yes ,I left everything. I came home and mixed up some DIY hand sanitizer from stuff I already had at home.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

One thing I learnt is that the generation past knew why certain things was done in a certain way.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Scrubbed out the fridge today. Now its back to bachelor mode...



Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

weird how people with zero or almost no input on this forum are the first to ask for help with juice, coils etc

just saying

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> weird how people with zero or almost no input on this forum are the first to ask for help with juice, coils etc
> 
> just saying


@vicTor , I agree 100 % with you , if you look at the activity , say the last 6 months or so , you can see who is the true backbone of this forum , then you get you get the head , that's our admins and mods . The sweet coffee drenched golden heart is ... @Hooked .The limbs are the older members who knows everything and don't need to talk a lot. The ribs are those who pop in regularly , look around and fade for another month . Then you get the intestines , you know they're somewhere but their ''function'' remains mysterious . Finally you get the mosquitoes , hardly seen , rarely heard of , appears sporadically, dive-bomb the main arteries and disappears .
just saying

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> weird how people with zero or almost no input on this forum are the first to ask for help with juice, coils etc
> 
> just saying



And they are the last people I would help, even if I could. I hate it when people just use others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> @vicTor , I agree 100 % with you , if you look at the activity , say the last 6 months or so , you can see who is the true backbone of this forum , then you get you get the head , that's our admins and mods . The sweet coffee drenched golden heart is ... @Hooked .The limbs are the older members who knows everything and don't need to talk a lot. The ribs are those who pop in regularly , look around and fade for another month . Then you get the intestines , you know they're somewhere but their ''function'' remains mysterious . Finally you get the mosquitoes , hardly seen , rarely heard of , appears sporadically, dive-bomb the main arteries and disappears .
> just saying



Ahhh @ARYANTO that's such a lovely compliment! Thank you!  You've made my day!! I'm going to copy your post to my computer!
And I love your analogy of the body of the forum - so true!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thats not nice. If there was only 10-20 members on this forum(the ones that is actually active/participating)
There would be no advertising
No Vendor would care to do anything on this forum or participate
No competitions
No Vapecon

A forum need the majority that only read, by chasing them away will only hurt a forum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## supermoto

As I can't get anything from the hardware store yet to start renovating our new place,

I thought I may as well start clearing the land that has been left to grow wild for who knows how many years.
This tree is the first thing I wanted to get to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

supermoto said:


> As I can't get anything from the hardware store yet to start renovating our new place,
> View attachment 195590
> I thought I may as well start clearing the land that has been left to grow wild for who knows how many years.
> This tree is the first thing I wanted to get to.
> View attachment 195591


That is one beautiful tree, please don't remove it.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Room Fogger

supermoto said:


> As I can't get anything from the hardware store yet to start renovating our new place,
> View attachment 195590
> I thought I may as well start clearing the land that has been left to grow wild for who knows how many years.
> This tree is the first thing I wanted to get to.
> View attachment 195591


That is an amazing tree! Hope you are planning a recreational area around it to show of the beauty and not wanting to get rid of it.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Room Fogger said:


> That is an amazing tree! Hope you are planning a recreational area around it to show of the beauty and not wanting to get rid of it.


I second that! That would be a sacrilege.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## supermoto

We have 3 of those trees and a lot of coral trees. I'm clearing round them so we can get to see them properly.
Also I don't have a big enough chainsaw to cut one of those down. They're about 3 meters wide at the base

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

supermoto said:


> We have 3 of those trees and a lot of coral trees. I'm clearing round them so we can get to see them properly.
> Also I don't have a big enough chainsaw to cut one of those down. They're about 3 meters wide at the base


Great news. It’s going to be a stunning view once you are done, please post a photo of your nature masterpiece once done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

supermoto said:


> We have 3 of those trees and a lot of coral trees. I'm clearing round them so we can get to see them properly.
> Also I don't have a big enough chainsaw to cut one of those down. They're about 3 meters wide at the base



That's epic. You don't get to see trees grow that big nowadays. 
They cleared a bush recently and they cut down all the trees mostly blue gum. It was sad. Those trees were there ever since I can remember and that time it was grown trees.
So I'm glad your saving them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

What I heard my boss say was that I should work from home because I would be more comfortable and therefore more productive. 
What he was actually saying is that I should work from home so I can be at work twenty-four seven and he can ride me like an unconscious prostitute at a hell’s angels rally. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor

http://chng.it/XJn6MrL4Cn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

vicTor said:


> http://chng.it/XJn6MrL4Cn



I'm sure I've already done this ,... or have I?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, so main sewer line blocked, toilet started backing up. Phoned to report, they only work until 6 pm. Told them I’ll be using the pavement then, they can clean it up with the stream of other sh1t flowing down the street as I opened the manhole. Had to clean the f&#%*ing bathroom once, not happening again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so main sewer line blocked, toilet started backing up. Phoned to report, they only work until 6 pm. *Told them I’ll be using the pavement then*, they can clean it up with the stream of other sh1t flowing down the street as I opened the manhole. Had to clean the f&#%*ing bathroom once, not happening again.


just to be clear, I marked your post funny because of your witty reply.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> just to be clear, I marked your post funny because of your witty reply.


A mans got to do what a mans got to do  , give the neighbors something to talk about. Last time this happened the asses dug up my newly planted lawn and used that to cover the sh1t, this time I’m going to be making them clean up, comment when I asked if they were going to replace the lawn, “Why?”

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> What I heard my boss say was that I should work from home because I would be more comfortable and therefore more productive.
> What he was actually saying is that I should work from home so I can be at work twenty-four seven and he can ride me like an unconscious prostitute at a hell’s angels rally.
> 
> Regards



Sorry to hear this.

My only advice is to use plenty of lube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> My only advice is to use plenty of lube.


Tried that stuff. Burns like hell...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chickenstrip

Some idiot came into our vet with a puppy for a checkup and the dog was named COVID. That just pissed me right off.

Sure I get it, it’s their dog but hear me out. It’s insensitive and it’s a poor taste joke. Let me explain...

Teaching birds to say profanity is against the law, yes it’s absolutely funny when an African grey replies to your friendly hello with a witty “F off Po*s” or something silly. It almost always gets a laugh. But a lot of people don’t realize that these birds can live for decades. Owners get sick, they die, they relocate or simply get tired of caring for the bird. This makes the bird extremely difficult to rehome and so it’s legally considered animal abuse.

The other day a little mixed breed came into the vet named Covid. But what happens when one of their family members dies if covid. Will it be funny then? When the dog is running away at the park, will it be funny to yell out “covid, covid, come here boy”. What if that dog needs to be rehomed. In a few years many of us will know people who passed of covid. The topic will be sensitive and it will put many potential adopters off. Essentially I find it just as cruel. If my mother passed from covid I wouldn’t want a dog named covid to remind me of her suffering and pain.

To me that should also classify as animal abuse. But perhaps I’m too sensitive. But you wouldn’t call your dog cancer or diabetes or leukemia so what makes Covid okay? This just really pissed me off.

Sorry for the rant. I love animals and loathe people who treat them as anything less than human. No, I’m not a vegan lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Chickenstrip said:


> Some idiot came into our vet with a puppy for a checkup and the dog was named COVID. That just pissed me right off.
> 
> Sure I get it, it’s their dog but hear me out. It’s insensitive and it’s a poor taste joke. Let me explain...
> 
> Teaching birds to say profanity is against the law, yes it’s absolutely funny when an African grey replies to your friendly hello with a witty “F off Po*s” or something silly. It almost always gets a laugh. But a lot of people don’t realize that these birds can live for decades. Owners get sick, they die, they relocate or simply get tired of caring for the bird. This makes the bird extremely difficult to rehome and so it’s legally considered animal abuse.
> 
> The other day a little mixed breed came into the vet named Covid. But what happens when one of their family members dies if covid. Will it be funny then? When the dog is running away at the park, will it be funny to yell out “covid, covid, come here boy”. What if that dog needs to be rehomed. In a few years many of us will know people who passed of covid. The topic will be sensitive and it will put many potential adopters off. Essentially I find it just as cruel. If my mother passed from covid I wouldn’t want a dog named covid to remind me of her suffering and pain.
> 
> To me that should also classify as animal abuse. But perhaps I’m too sensitive. But you wouldn’t call your dog cancer or diabetes or leukemia so what makes Covid okay? This just really pissed me off.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I love animals and loathe people who treat them as anything less than human. No, I’m not a vegan lol.


I guess it’s a bad time to tell you my dogs nicknames? (Real names omitted for their safety as they are minors).

The one is called fatso, the other lunchbox and the final one peepee pants

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Tried that stuff. Burns like hell...
> 
> Regards


Next time use the lube only without the chainsaw...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> I guess it’s a bad time to tell you my dogs nicknames? (Real names omitted for their safety as they are minors).
> 
> The one is called fatso, the other lunchbox and the final one peepee pants


Mine is called "STOP FKUING CHEWING THE COUCH"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mine is called "STOP FKUING CHEWING THE COUCH"


Thats my female cats job. Her nickname is princess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Chickenstrip said:


> Some idiot came into our vet with a puppy for a checkup and the dog was named COVID. That just pissed me right off.
> 
> Sure I get it, it’s their dog but hear me out. It’s insensitive and it’s a poor taste joke. Let me explain...
> 
> Teaching birds to say profanity is against the law, yes it’s absolutely funny when an African grey replies to your friendly hello with a witty “F off Po*s” or something silly. It almost always gets a laugh. But a lot of people don’t realize that these birds can live for decades. Owners get sick, they die, they relocate or simply get tired of caring for the bird. This makes the bird extremely difficult to rehome and so it’s legally considered animal abuse.
> 
> The other day a little mixed breed came into the vet named Covid. But what happens when one of their family members dies if covid. Will it be funny then? When the dog is running away at the park, will it be funny to yell out “covid, covid, come here boy”. What if that dog needs to be rehomed. In a few years many of us will know people who passed of covid. The topic will be sensitive and it will put many potential adopters off. Essentially I find it just as cruel. If my mother passed from covid I wouldn’t want a dog named covid to remind me of her suffering and pain.
> 
> To me that should also classify as animal abuse. But perhaps I’m too sensitive. But you wouldn’t call your dog cancer or diabetes or leukemia so what makes Covid okay? This just really pissed me off.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I love animals and loathe people who treat them as anything less than human. No, I’m not a vegan lol.



just yesterday my 13 year old son had to register on some site, guess what he made his password 

"covid-19"

I was like "No" son

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> I guess it’s a bad time to tell you my dogs nicknames? (Real names omitted for their safety as they are minors).
> 
> The one is called fatso, the other lunchbox and the final one peepee pants


Meet Trouble:



Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Meet Trouble:
> View attachment 198109
> 
> 
> Regards


Trouble looks like he/she is taking a break from the thug life

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Trouble looks like he/she is taking a break from the thug life


After "customising" the couch to suite her needs, its the bestest best place to have a little nap between activities. I wonder what visitors think about the state of my furniture. It's truly fur-niture.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> After "customising" the couch to suite her needs, its the bestest best place to have a little nap between activities. I wonder what visitors think about the state of my furniture. It's truly fur-niture.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance It's your dog's home, not theirs. If they don't like it, they don't need to visit you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Raindance It's your dog's home, not theirs. If they don't like it, they don't need to visit you.


I think @Raindance’s visitors are other dogs

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

I once had a client, he called his dog D4

you figure it out

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Stranger said:


> I once had a client, he called his dog D4
> 
> you figure it out


Did the dog have four, you know, legs?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

He did indeed have four legs, but not the answer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> He did indeed have four legs, but not the answer


Dog #4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> I once had a client, he called his dog D4
> 
> you figure it out



4" D?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

Let me put you right.

D 4 DOG

Say it quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

First time back to the golf course since lockdown started. Wind and rain could not stop even hitting a 127 being the best fun I had in months.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just aced my COVID-19 Preparedness and Implementation inspection from the DMR (Department of Mineral Resources and Energy)!!! Our small mine is 100% compliant and is allowed to continue to operate.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Went Chop-chop this morning to scout for new quarry locations.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Chickenstrip

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Went Chop-chop this morning to scout for new quarry locations.
> View attachment 199523
> View attachment 199524
> View attachment 199525
> View attachment 199526
> View attachment 199527




Nice! What do you mine?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chickenstrip said:


> Nice! What do you mine?


Aggregates, mainly Dolorite

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Aggregates, mainly Dolorite


Any vacancies?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Went Chop-chop this morning to scout for new quarry locations.
> View attachment 199523
> View attachment 199524
> View attachment 199525
> View attachment 199526
> View attachment 199527


Awesome. The pics are amazing and what gets to me more is the social distance around each building.
Here if you sneeze too hard you snot on the neighbors wall.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

I went to work this morning and having vaped last night my batts were half capacity this morning so I decided to charge it and vaped on my second set.

It's still at work charging, because I forgot it. Now I'm changing through the mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Bad things always happen in three's. Atleast now it is done, because honestly I don't think this day can get any worse, and I can't really take anymore. 
First - Freya had to get surgery.
Second - My cousin is in ICU with CV-19
Third - Just found out my uncle in Cape Town passed away. Today has not been a good day. Treat every day like it's your last. Say what you want and need to say to those that you love. You never know when you will no longer have that opportunity. Stay safe guys and girls, please look after yourselves. I'm calling it a night.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bad things always happen in three's. Atleast now it is done, because honestly I don't think this day can get any worse, and I can't really take anymore.
> First - Freya had to get surgery.
> Second - My cousin is in ICU with CV-19
> Third - Just found out my uncle in Cape Town passed away. Today has not been a good day. Treat every day like it's your last. Say what you want and need to say to those that you love. You never know when you will no longer have that opportunity. Stay safe guys and girls, please look after yourselves. I'm calling it a night.



Strongs for you.

My grandmother passed away last night.

This whole year needs to come to an end.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Condolences to you both @Dela Rey Steyn and @Adephi

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Sorry for your loss @Dela Rey Steyn and @Adephi. It seems to me the more we complain about this year the worse it gets... strengths!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

sorry @Dela Rey Steyn and @Adephi

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Strongs for you.
> 
> My grandmother passed away last night.
> 
> This whole year needs to come to an end.



I'm so sorry for your loss @Adephi, you and your family are in our thoughts. Agree, this trip around the sun has been some of the worst times we've ever had.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bad things always happen in three's. Atleast now it is done, because honestly I don't think this day can get any worse, and I can't really take anymore.
> First - Freya had to get surgery.
> Second - My cousin is in ICU with CV-19
> Third - Just found out my uncle in Cape Town passed away. Today has not been a good day. Treat every day like it's your last. Say what you want and need to say to those that you love. You never know when you will no longer have that opportunity. Stay safe guys and girls, please look after yourselves. I'm calling it a night.



@Dela Rey Steyn Whew! What a day! My condolences on your Uncle's death and I hope that your cousin pulls through.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Strongs for you.
> 
> My grandmother passed away last night.
> 
> This whole year needs to come to an end.



Sorry to hear that @Adephi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Sooo.... My wife's GHD Straightener decides that on some mornings it just beeps constantly and doesn't heat up. Yesterday morning this happens again and she's not a happy camper, so I decide I'm done with this hassle and I order her a new one. R2200 gone... Last night I decide to read up on why it is doing this, because if it's a small issue I might be able to fix it and sell it secondhand to recoup some of the money spent on a new one. Imagine my surprise when I read on GHD's website that the constant beeping is a BLOODY SAFETY FEATURE!!!! Apparently it's called "Shiver Mode" and kicks in when the internals are below 8 degrees celcius. This is to prevent condensation forming when the straightener heats up from cold conditions.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Our dishwasher of 10 years finally packed up a couple of months ago. (No, it's not my wife, but rather a very fancy LG) Day in and Day out I have to hear SWAMBO complain about "the dishwasher this" or "I'm so tired of doing the dishes". What I find funny Is that I replaced the dishwasher with a new one 2 days ago... Completely different brand too... Even left all the blue protective tape on it... And she still hasn't noticed the new appliance.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

baksteen8168 said:


> Our dishwasher of 10 years finally packed up a couple of months ago. (No, it's not my wife, but rather a very fancy LG) Day in and Day out I have to hear SWAMBO complain about "the dishwasher this" or "I'm so tired of doing the dishes". What I find funny Is that I replaced the dishwasher with a new one 2 days ago... Completely different brand too... Even left all the blue protective tape on it... And she still hasn't noticed the new appliance.


Maybe try sneak in another dishwasher (a wife!) and see what happens?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Grand Guru said:


> Maybe try sneak in another dishwasher (a wife!) and see what happens?


Do you know how expensive that would be? I'll stick to one thanks... 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Balsak

baksteen8168 said:


> Our dishwasher of 10 years finally packed up a couple of months ago. (No, it's not my wife, but rather a very fancy LG) Day in and Day out I have to hear SWAMBO complain about "the dishwasher this" or "I'm so tired of doing the dishes". What I find funny Is that I replaced the dishwasher with a new one 2 days ago... Completely different brand too... Even left all the blue protective tape on it... And she still hasn't noticed the new appliance.



Our LG also gave kak the other day, one of those fancy steam ones, the guy that came to fix it the problem with the lg's is the small plastic waterpump and its a common problem on them check of yours is also broken it makes a moerse noise if it is

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Balsak said:


> Our LG also gave kak the other day, one of those fancy steam ones, the guy that came to fix it the problem with the lg's is the small plastic waterpump and its a common problem on them check of yours is also broken it makes a moerse noise if it is


Do you know where I can get one of those pumps? I'm certain it's that, i just haven't managed to find a replacement and gave up

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Balsak

baksteen8168 said:


> Do you know where I can get one of those pumps? I'm certain it's that, i just haven't managed to find a replacement and gave up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk



Van Biljons in Pretoria sells them they have a online shop or u can phone LG south africa directly they are in midrand the do have a call out charge and their prices on parts is reasonable,here is the websites

https://www.appliancespares.co.za/

https://www.xecutronix.co.za/

I must say it is a mission to strip those stuff they are tightly packed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Balsak said:


> Van Biljons in Pretoria sells them they have a online shop or u can phone LG south africa directly they are in midrand the do have a call out charge and their prices on parts is reasonable,here is the websites
> 
> https://www.appliancespares.co.za/
> 
> https://www.xecutronix.co.za/
> 
> I must say it is a mission to strip those stuff they are tightly packed


Much appreciated. Thank you

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So ive decided. 
If i ever get diagnosed with a terminal illness, David Attenborough needs to tell me. 
But he must explain it to me over a 2 hour period. 
Then I can die.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Completely forgot about this thread. Thanks @Resistance for rating some of my posts 

Sooo... whats happened since I last posted here... Fixed the dishwasher (yes, the LG... The marriage one is still whining and costing me money. ) @Balsak it was the pump, thanks for the advice and recommendation.

Then proceeded to donate the LG to a friend's brother.

Bought myself a 3d printer and started a small side hustle. Already made enough back to cover cost of printer, supplies used and a little bit of spare cash.

Discovered a restoration channel on youtube and now I want to buy damaged things and restore them. Those vids look so relaxing...

Bit of an "all over the place" post, so I guess I'm in the right thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Havent seen you around a lot @baksteen8168 good to see you again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

baksteen8168 said:


> Completely forgot about this thread. Thanks @Resistance for rating some of my posts
> 
> Sooo... whats happened since I last posted here... Fixed the dishwasher (yes, the LG... The marriage one is still whining and costing me money. ) @Balsak it was the pump, thanks for the advice and recommendation.
> 
> Then proceeded to donate the LG to a friend's brother.
> 
> Bought myself a 3d printer and started a small side hustle. Already made enough back to cover cost of printer, supplies used and a little bit of spare cash.
> 
> Discovered a restoration channel on youtube and now I want to buy damaged things and restore them. Those vids look so relaxing...
> 
> Bit of an "all over the place" post, so I guess I'm in the right thread


No problem. Glad you got the LG working. Coming to think of it. Our washing machine, also LG had the same issue. Water pump failure and the thing refused to work. I replaced the water pump about 4years back,put a plastic bottle over the pump to divert spills and splashes away from it and the washing machine still works good.
So I think it was poor positioning of the water pump or lack of a splash cover.
The next time we buy a new washing machine or anything using water I'm fitting a splash cover asap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> So ive decided.
> If i ever get diagnosed with a terminal illness, David Attenborough needs to tell me.
> But he must explain it to me over a 2 hour period.
> Then I can die.



I'm trying to get Samuel L Jackson to do mine.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

SmokeyJoe said:


> Havent seen you around a lot @baksteen8168 good to see you again



Life just gets in the way sometime, but I always manage to find my way back to ecigssa. The people here are like family.



Resistance said:


> No problem. Glad you got the LG working. Coming to think of it. Our washing machine, also LG had the same issue. Water pump failure and the thing refused to work. I replaced the water pump about 4years back,put a plastic bottle over the pump to divert spills and splashes away from it and the washing machine still works good.
> So I think it was poor positioning of the water pump or lack of a splash cover.
> The next time we buy a new washing machine or anything using water I'm fitting a splash cover asap.



In my case it was the "turbine" on the inside of the pump that managed to loosen / break itself off the shaft. Apparently a common problem on the LG dishwashers  I suppose I cant be to peeved about it... That pump lasted for more than 10 years.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Did schience today... 




Vely intlesting...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31

The


Raindance said:


> Did schience today...
> View attachment 228843
> 
> View attachment 228845
> 
> Vely intlesting...
> 
> Regards


 The Poer of Mam!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

Raindance said:


> Did schience today...
> View attachment 228843
> 
> View attachment 228845
> 
> Vely intlesting...
> 
> Regards


It must literally be kak strong if the bog roll is ready for action

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Munro31 said:


> It must literally be kak strong in the bog roll is ready for action


Only did proof of concept so far, seems tricky fermenting stuff to make real moonshine. Got some real steampunk stuff on display now however. Maybe one day. Bogroll, vapers necessity!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

Raindance said:


> Only did proof of concept so far, seems tricky fermenting stuff to make real moonshine. Got some real steampunk stuff on display now however. Maybe one day. Bogroll, vapers necessity!
> 
> Regards


Never leave home without it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Only did proof of concept so far, seems tricky fermenting stuff to make real moonshine. Got some real steampunk stuff on display now however. Maybe one day. Bogroll, vapers necessity!
> 
> Regards


The first cup is metanol. Discard appropriately or store separate as external cleaning agent. The rest is internal cleaning agent.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

@Raindance
https://www.acsh.org/news/2017/06/06/throw-away-first-cut-popcorn-sutton-chemistry-moonshine-11386


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

When Tuesdays become the new Mondays....
 The amount of paperwork this is going to take, FML, if I still smoked a packet would have died before 1pm today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Eish

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When Tuesdays become the new Mondays....
> The amount of paperwork this is going to take, FML, if I still smoked a packet would have died before 1pm today.
> View attachment 235739
> View attachment 235740



eina moer !

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When Tuesdays become the new Mondays....
> The amount of paperwork this is going to take, FML, if I still smoked a packet would have died before 1pm today.
> View attachment 235739
> View attachment 235740



Did the driver get hurt, or did he run when he saw you coming?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Did the driver get hurt, or did he run when he saw you coming?


He might get hurt as soon as I get my hands on him.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

Oops that one looks awkward. Going to take some rigging to get that right, it's not like a straight lift.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When Tuesdays become the new Mondays....
> The amount of paperwork this is going to take, FML, if I still smoked a packet would have died before 1pm today.
> View attachment 235739
> View attachment 235740



Hoe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stranger

42 years ago I tied the knot. Little did I know how much pain, suffering and jealousy other people went through when they saw ME with her.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When Tuesdays become the new Mondays....
> The amount of paperwork this is going to take, FML, if I still smoked a packet would have died before 1pm today.
> View attachment 235739
> View attachment 235740



Wow , sorry bro!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, well, well... I ordered some drip tips from Fasttech 23rd of March. Didn't allow me to ship cotton, but drip tips went through  On Track17 it finally showed "land of arrival, Johannesburg" on the 14th of May. Since then nothing. I had given up on it and cut my losses. Yesterday I received a final notice from the local post office. Just picked them up. 4 beautiful Thunderhead tips. Goes to show, never say never.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...1-Near-Johannesburg-Gauteng-South-Africa.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Viper_SA

If it wasn't for nicotine, the grace of God and a lot of self-restraint I'd be asking for someone to help me hide the bodies right about now... How can grown-ups not speak their minds without yelling and kicking and screaming. Pfft. Almost time to open my vape mail for the day though, so f... 'em

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> If it wasn't for nicotine, the grace of God and a lot of self-restraint I'd be asking for someone to help me hide the bodies right about now... How can grown-ups not speak their minds without yelling and kicking and screaming. Pfft. Almost time to open my vape mail for the day though, so f... 'em


Self restraint is overated. I have a few good hiding spots

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Self restraint is overated. I have a few good hiding spots



You wouldn't happen to have a nice big shovel as well? To hit them on the noggin and then dig the whole. Dual purpose...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Was at work yesterday from 12:00 am to 19:00 last night and again from 05:00 today until now. Now it's time for dishes, laundry and the like. I can _maybe _start seeing the advantages of having a wife around

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## baksteen8168

I am oficially DEBT FREE!! It's been 4 Looooong ass years but finally passed the finish line 10 minutes ago. 

Now on to the next mission... To build up my credit score and purchase my house. So I guess I worked to be debt free to just start new debt?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Stranger

Big congrats,and very well done, there is a huge difference between having debt for clothing accounts and the latest flashy car and having debt for an asset. Very few of us can manage to buy a house cash, so that bond is essential.

I have very little spare cash as I am trying hard to pay off a second bond (finished the first) on a property that hopefully will bring in rental income in my retirement. I have no debts, well looked after old cars and a paid up property. "Them out there" know this. I have never had so many offers for more debt than in the last two years.

Message to "them" Sod off.

Keep it up, you will look at thing differently going forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stranger said:


> Big congrats,and very well done, there is a huge difference between having debt for clothing accounts and the latest flashy car and having debt for an asset. Very few of us can manage to buy a house cash, so that bond is essential.
> 
> I have very little spare cash as I am trying hard to pay off a second bond (finished the first) on a property that hopefully will bring in rental income in my retirement. I have no debts, well looked after old cars and a paid up property. "Them out there" know this. I have never had so many offers for more debt than in the last two years.
> 
> Message to "them" Sod off.
> 
> Keep it up, you will look at thing differently going forward.


It is the most surreal feeling ever. Paid off my Loan and my Vehicle today. All my other accounts have been paid off. I think month end is going to feel very weird not having the bulk of my salary going out to debt payments.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

baksteen8168 said:


> I am oficially DEBT FREE!! It's been 4 Looooong ass years but finally passed the finish line 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Now on to the next mission... To build up my credit score and purchase my house. So I guess I worked to be debt free to just start new debt?


Well done bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Just when I thought the days of "private number" were over... First my mom got a hang up call from one an hour ago (on an old extra contract number of mine that she's been using for years, and then ten minutes ago I get one on my number... P!sses me the f@ck off I tell you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> Just when I thought the days of "private number" were over... First my mom got a hang up call from one an hour ago (on an old extra contract number of mine that she's been using for years, and then ten minutes ago I get one on my number... P!sses me the f@ck off I tell you.



The reason my phone has been on silent for the last 10 years. And explaining the POPI act helps nothing. They don't care. Just pass your number to the next.

The best was when the DA phoned me on my tablet to remind me to go vote. I don't even know my tablet's number.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Talking about "modwash".... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs let me know that she had her first serious vape "accident" today...

She dropped one of her Voopoo's in the loo at work... now, my initial response was without thought but ended up being very close: "oh crap!"

So, guess who is cleaning a vooPOO device tonight, luckily it was only her number 1 accident and not a number 2...

Reactions: Funny 13 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Talking about "modwash".... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs let me know that she had her first serious vape "accident" today...
> 
> She dropped one of her Voopoo's in the loo at work... now, my initial response was without thought but ended up being very close: "oh crap!"
> 
> So, guess who is cleaning a vooPOO device tonight, luckily it was only her number 1 accident and not a number 2...


Vooping hazards!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Vooping hazards!



Bonus points for her for being a VOOPOO product...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Your story reminds me of a cell phone claim I got.

"Hi Paul
Howzit man , whatsup
I got mugged last night and they took my phone
Sho, where was this
O Hagens
Yeah right I know you, did you get pissed and loose it
er ya well
come on man just be honest or I can't help you
OK, I went to the loo for a number two after a few pints and a curry
Ya
My phone rang and I dropped it down the loo.
No sweat brother I will assist you.

"Hello, is that the assesor
Yeah Hi Paul
That claim I sent you, apparently the phone is still down the loo if you want to collect for salvage
Er ya, I already passed the claim
Don't you want the old phone then ?
Don't worry no is blocked already
Just go get it man, whats the problem ? Hello, Hello, are you still there ?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Talking about "modwash".... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs let me know that she had her first serious vape "accident" today...
> 
> She dropped one of her Voopoo's in the loo at work... now, my initial response was without thought but ended up being very close: "oh crap!"
> 
> So, guess who is cleaning a vooPOO device tonight, luckily it was only her number 1 accident and not a number 2...



So it’s not a Voopoo, it's a Voopee. 

I would just get a new mod somewhere on special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Adephi said:


> So it’s not a Voopoo, it's a Voopee.
> 
> I would just get a new mod somewhere on special.



jip, my idea too, just need to find something somewhere that has a little something for me too... two birds, one vape shop...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Adephi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> jip, my idea too, just need to find something somewhere that has a little something for me too... two birds, one vape shop...



Not that I like to punt certain vapeshops, but Vaper's Corner got some good specials on this weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Talking about "modwash".... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs let me know that she had her first serious vape "accident" today...
> 
> She dropped one of her Voopoo's in the loo at work... now, my initial response was without thought but ended up being very close: "oh crap!"
> 
> So, guess who is cleaning a vooPOO device tonight, luckily it was only her number 1 accident and not a number 2...



Quick update: she fished it out so quick that not a drop of "water" went into the battery compartment or the internals of the mod, so she was quite relieved about that. But apparently the amount of swear words started alphabetically at "A" and ended at "O" (she didn't reach the P for a second time) in the same timeframe that she fished it out... so it has been cleaned, twice... the things we do for love...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Don't you just hate it when people realise you're Facebook stalking them and they block you or change their privacy setting?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MIKE6236

Viper_SA said:


> Don't you just hate it when people realise you're Facebook stalking them and they block you or change their privacy setting?



Right before it crashed!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

My mom's domestic worker brought over some food for me and doggo while I was at work. Didn't put it in the fridge though, so now I woke up from my usual Friday afternoon nap, k@k hungry and both plates were crawling with ants


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> My mom's domestic worker brought over some food for me and doggo while I was at work. Didn't put it in the fridge though, so now I woke up from my usual Friday afternoon nap, k@k hungry and both plates were crawling with ants



That sucks!!! Nothing like waiting to eat something later just to find it full of ants or that one of your kids ate it thinking it was free game... 

Quick fix though: Rinse off with boiling hot water, that way you get rid of the ants and reheat the food at the same time.... problem solved... or not... (PS: that method doesn't work on the kids anymore either...)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Freakin' loadshedding 5 minutes before the F1 start! Pathetic what's happening in our country

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Freakin' loadshedding 5 minutes before the F1 start! Pathetic what's happening in our country


You didnt miss much. Was arguably the most boring race of the season


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> You didnt miss much. Was arguably the most boring race of the season


F1 has become the most boring thing of the century....

Regards


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Sitting in a teams meeting yesterday somewhere between 10am and 11am the geyser decided to start spewing out water through the overflow. Closed the inlet tap to the house and it eventually stopped. Up the ladder for a quick look and it popped, water flowing out of both sides of the housing. Thank goodness it did not spray all through the ceiling and was contained to the driptray and overflow.

Plumbers contacted, trustees informed but they could only come and blank off the geyser last night so that we can at least have cold water and the insurance claim will only go through today. So chances are I'll only have hot water by tomorrow night again depending on how fast the insurance and the plumbers are today. 

Good news: I can flush my toilet and make tea

Bad news: I work from home, I can't use the excuse of "no hot water" to not go to work

My son tried the "take a cold shower dad" on me, told him he's the young adult, he still needs the cold showers now and again when is GF visits. Me, I have had my fair share of them and I'll rather wash like a baby.... in the basin with kettle water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sitting in a teams meeting yesterday somewhere between 10am and 11am the geyser decided to start spewing out water through the overflow. Closed the inlet tap to the house and it eventually stopped. Up the ladder for a quick look and it popped, water flowing out of both sides of the housing. Thank goodness it did not spray all through the ceiling and was contained to the driptray and overflow.
> 
> Plumbers contacted, trustees informed but they could only come and blank off the geyser last night so that we can at least have cold water and the insurance claim will only go through today. So chances are I'll only have hot water by tomorrow night again depending on how fast the insurance and the plumbers are today.
> 
> Good news: I can flush my toilet and make tea
> 
> Bad news: I work from home, I can't use the excuse of "no hot water" to not go to work
> 
> My son tried the "take a cold shower dad" on me, told him he's the young adult, he still needs the cold showers now and again when is GF visits. Me, I have had my fair share of them and I'll rather wash like a baby.... in the basin with kettle water!



Sorry to hear that  ... we too have had a few of those burst geyser experiences of recent, as clearly geysers don't like the intermittent water and power supply currently the norm in SA  .... I now have the belt an braces approach with pressure regulation, anti backflow valve and (air),pressure release on the water main coming into the house as well as on the individual geysers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Sorry to hear that  ... we too have had a few of those burst geyser experiences of recent, as clearly geysers don't like the intermittent water and power supply currently the norm in SA  .... I now have the belt an braces approach with pressure regulation, anti backflow valve and (air),pressure release on the water main coming into the house as well as on the individual geysers.



Plumber gave me the same rundown, going to add a new pressure valve by the geyser (already got one on the mains coming in), non-return valve will be replaced, air pressure release will be replaced. The one that popped lasted us about 5 years (had a 3 year warranty on it), so it was bound to give in with the recent issues we had up and down our main road with water leaks and pressure changes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Plumber gave me the same rundown, going to add a new pressure valve by the geyser (already got one on the mains coming in), non-return valve will be replaced, air pressure release will be replaced. The one that popped lasted us about 5 years (had a 3 year warranty on it), so it was bound to give in with the recent issues we had up and down our main road with water leaks and pressure changes.



Glad to hear you're doing the same on the "protection mechanisms" ... Methinks the ol' maxim of "kak en betaal" has become a way of life in SA ... sorry to be the harbinger of doom, but belts and braces are required if we wish to apply first world technologies in a fourth world environment

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Glad to hear you're doing the same on the "protection mechanisms" ... Methinks the ol' maxim of "kak en betaal" has become a way of life in SA ... sorry to be the harbinger of doom, but belts and braces are required if we wish to apply first world technologies in a fourth world environment



Lucky for me it runs through the Complex's insurance and I only cover 50% of the excess, something I wish I knew I could do 6 years back when we moved in here when I replaced the busted gravity geyser and forked out everything from my own pocket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lucky for me it runs through the Complex's insurance and I only cover 50% of the excess, something I wish I knew I could do 6 years back when we moved in here when I replaced the busted gravity geyser and forked out everything from my own pocket.



A 50% reduction on home maintenance is certainly better than a kick in the backside  ... and if it's any consolation ... at least you now have high pressure hot water ... I have horrid memories of them old gravity fed geysers ... having a shower and someone flushing a toilet

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A 50% reduction on home maintenance is certainly better than a kick in the backside  ... and if it's any consolation ... at least you now have high pressure hot water ... I have horrid memories of them old gravity fed geysers ... having a shower and someone flushing a toilet



That is what the problem was the first time around... not just the flushing and someone putting on the washing machine, but that ebb and flow and stop and go and hot and cold, was like childhood all over again being the youngest and only getting the last turn to bath/shower (hoping that my sister did not decide to titivate or my brother did not fall asleep in the bath just to get some hot water left over for me). Brings new meaning to just hopping in and out of the bath...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is what the problem was the first time around... not just the flushing and someone putting on the washing machine, but that ebb and flow and stop and go and hot and cold, was like childhood all over again being the youngest and only getting the last turn to bath/shower (hoping that my sister did not decide to titivate or my brother did not fall asleep in the bath just to get some hot water left over for me). Brings new meaning to just hopping in and out of the bath...



Fond (NOT!) childhood memories that I relate to fully

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Things definitely happen in threes. 

First, the kitchen counter legs collapsed at the bottom and I had to have them replaced.

Then my garage door started giving problems. It wouldn't close all the way down or, if it did, it would rise up again part of the way.

Finally, on Sunday I reversed into my driveway gate. I was watching the garage door as I reversed and I thought that the driveway gates had opened fully. Clearly not. The amazing thing is that the gate, made of solid steel, buckled and came off the rails, yet my car was only slightly dented. Good advert for Toyota.

Monday a local repairman came to help with the driveway gate, which now stood half-open. He was going to drive over it with his Amarok to straighten it, which I doubted would be successful. I honestly thought I'd have to fork out for a new gate. Instead, he and his labourers - a group of about 6 guys, removed the gate and laid it flat on the driveway, then jumped up and down on it. 'Twas a sight to behold. After many, many attempts over the course of an hour they did indeed straighten it! I couldn't believe it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Well I just broke up with my psychiatrist. Not really sure how that makes me feel, but the events leading up to it sucked @ss, so something had to give. I'm reminded of a Tom Petty song now. Let me post it!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

3 phase power running into our complex shorted out this morning around 06:00. Power surges popped all the plugs and some lights, so rushed to switch everything off to save as much as possible. 21:00 municipality still has not sent out anyone to even just assess the problem. Seems this is going to take a couple of days again... 

Thank the old and new gods for a gas stove so I can boil the kettle for tea! And we had my 14yo's birthday today, so we went out for food and to kill time. 

Waiting for the horror when the power is restored to see how much electronic equipment we lost. And before anyone says I must get surge protectors, one resident had his surge protectors pop and burn stuck to plugs due to the high surge load we experienced.

At least we are subliminally doing our part for loadshedding...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 3 phase power running into our complex shorted out this morning around 06:00. Power surges popped all the plugs and some lights, so rushed to switch everything off to save as much as possible. 21:00 municipality still has not sent out anyone to even just assess the problem. Seems this is going to take a couple of days again...
> 
> Thank the old and new gods for a gas stove so I can boil the kettle for tea! And we had my 14yo's birthday today, so we went out for food and to kill time.
> 
> Waiting for the horror when the power is restored to see how much electronic equipment we lost. And before anyone says I must get surge protectors, one resident had his surge protectors pop and burn stuck to plugs due to the high surge load we experienced.
> 
> At least we are subliminally doing our part for loadshedding...



faaaark, may the old and the new gods be with you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 3 phase power running into our complex shorted out this morning around 06:00. Power surges popped all the plugs and some lights, so rushed to switch everything off to save as much as possible. 21:00 municipality still has not sent out anyone to even just assess the problem. Seems this is going to take a couple of days again...
> 
> Thank the old and new gods for a gas stove so I can boil the kettle for tea! And we had my 14yo's birthday today, so we went out for food and to kill time.
> 
> Waiting for the horror when the power is restored to see how much electronic equipment we lost. And before anyone says I must get surge protectors, one resident had his surge protectors pop and burn stuck to plugs due to the high surge load we experienced.
> 
> At least we are subliminally doing our part for loadshedding...


Sorry to hear your news ... What more can I say that we don't all already say ... Friggen Eishkom Baskets  ... Our electrical infrastructure isn't designed for load shedding surges  ... Here's nonetheless holding thumbs that your electrical / electronic appliances / equipment survived

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Sorry to hear your news ... What more can I say that we don't all already say ... Friggen Eishkom Baskets  ... Our electrical infrastructure isn't designed for load shedding surges  ... Here's nonetheless holding thumbs that your electrical / electronic appliances / equipment survived



DSTV Decoder - R1000 (no more rugby)
DVD Player - R500 (no more old school movie nights)
2 Aircons - R12000 (kids are sleaping outside for the rest of summer)
Various Power Supplies (phones, laptops, fiber) - R1500 (mobile hotspot is the way of the future)
Printer - R8000 (now I have to write stuff down again)
Sealer - R1000 (how am I going to wrap vapemail now?)
Pedestal Fan - R700 (now the Mrs is going to overheat at night)
Wii console - R1000 (back to board games)
5 lights - R500 (candles, candles everywhere)
Mrs' hair straightener - R2000 (Daise De Melker look back in fashion)

Could have been worse, my beer could go warm if the fridges was ruined.

The cause was found, the high voltage neutral feed outside on the road was stolen (pushing in excess of 350V through the normal supply in surges)... about 1 meter of cable only... bliksems will get about R100 worth of copper out of it, while the rest of us have thousands of rands worth of damage to deal with. Insurance cannot help me until office hours tomorrow. So holding thumbs I can get something sorted for that which is buggered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> DSTV Decoder - R1000 (no more rugby)
> DVD Player - R500 (no more old school movie nights)
> 2 Aircons - R12000 (kids are sleaping outside for the rest of summer)
> Various Power Supplies (phones, laptops, fiber) - R1500 (mobile hotspot is the way of the future)
> Printer - R8000 (now I have to write stuff down again)
> Sealer - R1000 (how am I going to wrap vapemail now?)
> Pedestal Fan - R700 (now the Mrs is going to overheat at night)
> Wii console - R1000 (back to board games)
> 5 lights - R500 (candles, candles everywhere)
> Mrs' hair straightener - R2000 (Daise De Melker look back in fashion)
> 
> Could have been worse, my beer could go warm if the fridges was ruined.
> 
> The cause was found, the high voltage neutral feed outside on the road was stolen (pushing in excess of 350V through the normal supply in surges)... about 1 meter of cable only... bliksems will get about R100 worth of copper out of it, while the rest of us have thousands of rands worth of damage to deal with. Insurance cannot help me until office hours tomorrow. So holding thumbs I can get something sorted for that which is buggered.



Eish! ... this is terrible news ... removing your neutral at your substation would certainly have sent your mains bouncing up to somewhere between 380 and 440 Volts ... bloody vermin. 
They have yet to invent a CVT and or surge protector that could handle a surge such as you would have experienced as they physically cut the neutral, (_which would have been followed by a 30+% increase in supply to boot_ ). If it's any consolation ... there's not much you could have done to prevent damages, other than being off the grid completely. Sorry man ... I feel your pain

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> DSTV Decoder - R1000 (no more rugby)
> DVD Player - R500 (no more old school movie nights)
> 2 Aircons - R12000 (kids are sleaping outside for the rest of summer)
> Various Power Supplies (phones, laptops, fiber) - R1500 (mobile hotspot is the way of the future)
> Printer - R8000 (now I have to write stuff down again)
> Sealer - R1000 (how am I going to wrap vapemail now?)
> Pedestal Fan - R700 (now the Mrs is going to overheat at night)
> Wii console - R1000 (back to board games)
> 5 lights - R500 (candles, candles everywhere)
> Mrs' hair straightener - R2000 (Daise De Melker look back in fashion)
> 
> Could have been worse, my beer could go warm if the fridges was ruined.
> 
> The cause was found, the high voltage neutral feed outside on the road was stolen (pushing in excess of 350V through the normal supply in surges)... about 1 meter of cable only... bliksems will get about R100 worth of copper out of it, while the rest of us have thousands of rands worth of damage to deal with. Insurance cannot help me until office hours tomorrow. So holding thumbs I can get something sorted for that which is buggered.


I pray you get sorted tomorrow. Good luck and sorry you had to deal with this.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> I pray you get sorted tomorrow. Good luck and sorry you had to deal with this.



By The Power of Greyskull!!!!

I Have (The) Power!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> By The Power of Greyskull!!!!
> 
> I Have (The) Power!!!!
> 
> View attachment 243960


There is nothing a man cannot accomplish in fluffy underpants!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> By The Power of Greyskull!!!!
> 
> I Have (The) Power!!!!
> 
> View attachment 243960



Dude I used to run from school for that cartoon. Good times!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

True,


Munro31 said:


> There is nothing a man cannot accomplish in fluffy underpants!


 I wonder if mine still fit me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

Resistance said:


> True,
> I wonder if mine still fit me


I tried mine, it hurt me. I never want to talk of this again

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> Dude I used to run from school for that cartoon. Good times!



Have you watched the new series on Netflix yet? Most awesome memories ever! Part two to air soon... 42 year old child, yes I am!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Have you watched the new series on Netflix yet? Most awesome memories ever! Part two to air soon... 42 year old child, yes I am!!!


Now that I know. I'm in!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

This is a post about those moments in your life ... those little unplanned things that happen, that alter your perceptions:
Floating in the pool , I saw this little orange dot swimming next to me , saved it from drowning and spend the next 10 minutes looking at it drying itself in the afternoon sun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

How did it taste ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> How did it taste ?


too big to put everything I see in my mouth , sir.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## GerrieP

DarthBranMuffin said:


> By The Power of Greyskull!!!!
> 
> I Have (The) Power!!!!
> 
> View attachment 243960


I still have my Heman and Sceleton figurines somewhere in a box in the garage. 35 odd years later. Will dig them out and take a snap.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

What does Lady Bird symbolize?






Ladybugs have connected deeply with all manner of spirituality, symbolism, lore, and cultural beliefs. Its most common representation is *good luck, great fortune, protection, love, and luck*.


Is seeing a ladybird lucky?

Historically and cross-culturally, *ladybugs are believed to be talismans of luck*. Some believe that, if a ladybug lands on you, you should count the number of spots to predict how many years of good luck you'll have. Many think the spots indicate the number of months until your greatest wish comes true.

I hope that your ladybird experiences bring you good luck but it is amazing what crap some people believe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*Ladybugs*
_© Jacob Buehler and “Shit You Didn’t Know About Biology” _







The ladybug.

Adorable, right? The cheery, apple-red carapace garnished with but a few, large black dots; as if a tiny pixie had painted them on, and the paintbrush tip was just too big to fit more than a few dots on. This, combined with its bumbling walk along the flowers, and its round, squat body evokes imagery of a kindred Russian grandmother, tending her garden in her brightly-colored babushka. If you are fortunate enough to get one to crawl on your hand or finger, its tiny legs tickle your skin and it eventually pops open its carapace (made of modified wings called “elytra”), and silently takes off as an itty-bitty summertime jewel of cuteness and sunshine and sparkles (and it’s supposed to be good luck! awww). Definitely adorable. Right?

Wrong.

Ladybugs (also known as “ladybirds” outside of North America, as well as “ladyclocks”, “lady cows”, and “Xena flys”) are voracious predators in their raised-bed ecosystem. Ladybugs, from the cradle to the grave, feed upon many different types of insects (many of them important crop pests, so yay), but most commonly on things like aphids. Ladybugs are built to seek-and-destroy aphids. Imagine a giant, armored tank, bearing down on you at stupid speeds, and you’re a squishy, slow, small, green thing…and you have an idea of what it’s like to be an aphid caught in the crosshairs of a hungry ladybug. Did I mention the tank’s front is equipped with more razor-sharp blades than an industrial agricultural combine? That cute little ladybug face hides a generous amount of sharp, curved mandibles that are designed by natural selection to pop an aphid’s body like a Screamin’ Green Apple-flavored Fruit Gusher. A single, adult ladybug can consume more than 1000 aphids in one day during the growing season. Seeing as how ladybugs can live up to about two years, that comes to roughly 360,000 aphid lives in the lifetime of a single ladybug, which is more than the metro population of the city I live in, Eugene, Oregon.





“*Genocide? I don’t know what you’re talking about*.”



Their squeal-inducing adorable coloration has particularly dark origins. Ladybugs are still quite small, and despite their armor, are no match for even more badass predators like birds and larger insects. So, through the wonderful ingenuity of evolution, ladybugs and their relatives have developed a potent deterrent from being gobbled up, and their bright colors serve as a warning and reminder of this capacity. Mechanical stimulation, like from a predator attack (or, you know, a human finger) releases a reflexive outpouring of alkaloid toxins from every joint and crevice in its exoskeleton. The toxins are incredibly bitter tasting, and the “goal” is that the ladybug is spat out so it can continue its merry life of slaughtering ‘lesser’ insects. Some can apparently even spray this shit when threatened, poisoning small mammals. So don’t let your hamster play in the garden. It’s thought that just being _around_ these things can be hazardous, as in large enough numbers, they’ve been shown to aggravate allergies and asthma in humans. Ladybugs are not only homicidal maniacs, they also are walking dirty bombs.

But, you say, that cute wittle bug sort of negates all the inevitable aphid death and venomous ooze. With a face like that, who couldn’t look the other way?






******* Hell! It looks like something that would wrap around your face, lay its eggs in your stomach, and produce chest-bursting progeny that would terrorize Ripley for at lrast four, increasingly shitty films.

You see, in their childhood, ladybugs are essentially nightmarish hell-creatures that would battle, and eviscerate, Godzilla were they not so diminuitive. They look like this for the first two weeks or so out of the egg, shedding their skin (in a process called “molting” or “ecdysis”) four times, growing larger and more terrifying each time. They then pupate, and emerge as an adult, and only a few days later they become sexually mature…and thus have the ability to produce a dozen more killing machines.

So, feel free to admire the ladybug for its beauty and benign appearance. But the next time one drifts by on a warm summer breeze, and daintily lands on your arm, keep in mind those tickly feet are splattered with the blood of innocents and home-brewed drain cleaner.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Ladybugs*
> _© Jacob Buehler and “Shit You Didn’t Know About Biology” _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladybug.
> 
> Adorable, right? The cheery, apple-red carapace garnished with but a few, large black dots; as if a tiny pixie had painted them on, and the paintbrush tip was just too big to fit more than a few dots on. This, combined with its bumbling walk along the flowers, and its round, squat body evokes imagery of a kindred Russian grandmother, tending her garden in her brightly-colored babushka. If you are fortunate enough to get one to crawl on your hand or finger, its tiny legs tickle your skin and it eventually pops open its carapace (made of modified wings called “elytra”), and silently takes off as an itty-bitty summertime jewel of cuteness and sunshine and sparkles (and it’s supposed to be good luck! awww). Definitely adorable. Right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Ladybugs (also known as “ladybirds” outside of North America, as well as “ladyclocks”, “lady cows”, and “Xena flys”) are voracious predators in their raised-bed ecosystem. Ladybugs, from the cradle to the grave, feed upon many different types of insects (many of them important crop pests, so yay), but most commonly on things like aphids. Ladybugs are built to seek-and-destroy aphids. Imagine a giant, armored tank, bearing down on you at stupid speeds, and you’re a squishy, slow, small, green thing…and you have an idea of what it’s like to be an aphid caught in the crosshairs of a hungry ladybug. Did I mention the tank’s front is equipped with more razor-sharp blades than an industrial agricultural combine? That cute little ladybug face hides a generous amount of sharp, curved mandibles that are designed by natural selection to pop an aphid’s body like a Screamin’ Green Apple-flavored Fruit Gusher. A single, adult ladybug can consume more than 1000 aphids in one day during the growing season. Seeing as how ladybugs can live up to about two years, that comes to roughly 360,000 aphid lives in the lifetime of a single ladybug, which is more than the metro population of the city I live in, Eugene, Oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “*Genocide? I don’t know what you’re talking about*.”
> 
> 
> 
> Their squeal-inducing adorable coloration has particularly dark origins. Ladybugs are still quite small, and despite their armor, are no match for even more badass predators like birds and larger insects. So, through the wonderful ingenuity of evolution, ladybugs and their relatives have developed a potent deterrent from being gobbled up, and their bright colors serve as a warning and reminder of this capacity. Mechanical stimulation, like from a predator attack (or, you know, a human finger) releases a reflexive outpouring of alkaloid toxins from every joint and crevice in its exoskeleton. The toxins are incredibly bitter tasting, and the “goal” is that the ladybug is spat out so it can continue its merry life of slaughtering ‘lesser’ insects. Some can apparently even spray this shit when threatened, poisoning small mammals. So don’t let your hamster play in the garden. It’s thought that just being _around_ these things can be hazardous, as in large enough numbers, they’ve been shown to aggravate allergies and asthma in humans. Ladybugs are not only homicidal maniacs, they also are walking dirty bombs.
> 
> But, you say, that cute wittle bug sort of negates all the inevitable aphid death and venomous ooze. With a face like that, who couldn’t look the other way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******* Hell! It looks like something that would wrap around your face, lay its eggs in your stomach, and produce chest-bursting progeny that would terrorize Ripley for at lrast four, increasingly shitty films.
> 
> You see, in their childhood, ladybugs are essentially nightmarish hell-creatures that would battle, and eviscerate, Godzilla were they not so diminuitive. They look like this for the first two weeks or so out of the egg, shedding their skin (in a process called “molting” or “ecdysis”) four times, growing larger and more terrifying each time. They then pupate, and emerge as an adult, and only a few days later they become sexually mature…and thus have the ability to produce a dozen more killing machines.
> 
> So, feel free to admire the ladybug for its beauty and benign appearance. But the next time one drifts by on a warm summer breeze, and daintily lands on your arm, keep in mind those tickly feet are splattered with the blood of innocents and home-brewed drain cleaner.


OK , BE SCARED ...please catch yours with a butterfly net and arrange pick up.... looking to eliminate the fxkers that eats my roses each year .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> OK , BE SCARED ...please catch yours with a butterfly net and arrange pick up.... looking to eliminate the fxkers that eats my roses each year .


LOL ... you did the right thing  ... them ladybugs will devour all the nasty aphids that are destroying your roses

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Ladybugs*
> _© Jacob Buehler and “Shit You Didn’t Know About Biology” _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladybug.
> 
> Adorable, right? The cheery, apple-red carapace garnished with but a few, large black dots; as if a tiny pixie had painted them on, and the paintbrush tip was just too big to fit more than a few dots on. This, combined with its bumbling walk along the flowers, and its round, squat body evokes imagery of a kindred Russian grandmother, tending her garden in her brightly-colored babushka. If you are fortunate enough to get one to crawl on your hand or finger, its tiny legs tickle your skin and it eventually pops open its carapace (made of modified wings called “elytra”), and silently takes off as an itty-bitty summertime jewel of cuteness and sunshine and sparkles (and it’s supposed to be good luck! awww). Definitely adorable. Right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Ladybugs (also known as “ladybirds” outside of North America, as well as “ladyclocks”, “lady cows”, and “Xena flys”) are voracious predators in their raised-bed ecosystem. Ladybugs, from the cradle to the grave, feed upon many different types of insects (many of them important crop pests, so yay), but most commonly on things like aphids. Ladybugs are built to seek-and-destroy aphids. Imagine a giant, armored tank, bearing down on you at stupid speeds, and you’re a squishy, slow, small, green thing…and you have an idea of what it’s like to be an aphid caught in the crosshairs of a hungry ladybug. Did I mention the tank’s front is equipped with more razor-sharp blades than an industrial agricultural combine? That cute little ladybug face hides a generous amount of sharp, curved mandibles that are designed by natural selection to pop an aphid’s body like a Screamin’ Green Apple-flavored Fruit Gusher. A single, adult ladybug can consume more than 1000 aphids in one day during the growing season. Seeing as how ladybugs can live up to about two years, that comes to roughly 360,000 aphid lives in the lifetime of a single ladybug, which is more than the metro population of the city I live in, Eugene, Oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “*Genocide? I don’t know what you’re talking about*.”
> 
> 
> 
> Their squeal-inducing adorable coloration has particularly dark origins. Ladybugs are still quite small, and despite their armor, are no match for even more badass predators like birds and larger insects. So, through the wonderful ingenuity of evolution, ladybugs and their relatives have developed a potent deterrent from being gobbled up, and their bright colors serve as a warning and reminder of this capacity. Mechanical stimulation, like from a predator attack (or, you know, a human finger) releases a reflexive outpouring of alkaloid toxins from every joint and crevice in its exoskeleton. The toxins are incredibly bitter tasting, and the “goal” is that the ladybug is spat out so it can continue its merry life of slaughtering ‘lesser’ insects. Some can apparently even spray this shit when threatened, poisoning small mammals. So don’t let your hamster play in the garden. It’s thought that just being _around_ these things can be hazardous, as in large enough numbers, they’ve been shown to aggravate allergies and asthma in humans. Ladybugs are not only homicidal maniacs, they also are walking dirty bombs.
> 
> But, you say, that cute wittle bug sort of negates all the inevitable aphid death and venomous ooze. With a face like that, who couldn’t look the other way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******* Hell! It looks like something that would wrap around your face, lay its eggs in your stomach, and produce chest-bursting progeny that would terrorize Ripley for at lrast four, increasingly shitty films.
> 
> You see, in their childhood, ladybugs are essentially nightmarish hell-creatures that would battle, and eviscerate, Godzilla were they not so diminuitive. They look like this for the first two weeks or so out of the egg, shedding their skin (in a process called “molting” or “ecdysis”) four times, growing larger and more terrifying each time. They then pupate, and emerge as an adult, and only a few days later they become sexually mature…and thus have the ability to produce a dozen more killing machines.
> 
> So, feel free to admire the ladybug for its beauty and benign appearance. But the next time one drifts by on a warm summer breeze, and daintily lands on your arm, keep in mind those tickly feet are splattered with the blood of innocents and home-brewed drain cleaner.


 What a cool short story

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Have you watched the new series on Netflix yet? Most awesome memories ever! Part two to air soon... 42 year old child, yes I am!!!



Which one are you referring too. I saw 5 versions or maybe it's just the pics that's different.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> Which one are you referring too. I saw 5 versions or maybe it's just the pics that's different.



Masters of the Universe: Revelation

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Guess who's having a "shitty" day

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Guess who's having a "shitty" day
> 
> View attachment 244579


Darrem gaan jy nie meer vol kak wees nie

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

What is it with me and Black Friday's??? So yesterday on my way home, I get a notification on my phone of one of my favourite vendors starting their BF Sale early. Like a responsible adult, I pull over and excitedly log on to their website to fill my cart with marvelous greatly discounted goods. Oh the excitement mounts as each item gets "added to cart". So many thing to try and new toys, it's wonderous, like a true early Christmas! Very chuffed with myself and my shopping prowess, I go to my "cart" to review and press that ever-so-sexy "Checkout" button..... Ring, ring! Ring, Ring! What is this tomfoolery???? It's SWAMBO calling, this woman has an amazing sixth sense, how did she know I was Black Friday Shopping?!?!?!?! "Liefie, die swembad is half...." Half?? How is the swimming pool half? I topped it up this past weekend? Damn crack on the deep end, about halfway down the side. FML!!!!! Seems with this wonderful rain, water managed to get in by the paving around the pool and made a nice little cavity behind the pool side. So there goes my BF budget, once again, and my weekend chore had been deiced for me, I'm playing "Pool repairman" this weekend. At least enjoyed a lekker Wing-It session last night on @KZOR 's YouTube channel. @JurgensSt graced us with his majestic beard, was a fun chat. Don't go spending too much moolah today people, you never know when your "swimming pool" will crack, metaphorically speaking. Have a great weekend all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What is it with me and Black Friday's??? So yesterday on my way home, I get a notification on my phone of one of my favourite vendors starting their BF Sale early. Like a responsible adult, I pull over and excitedly log on to their website to fill my cart with marvelous greatly discounted goods. Oh the excitement mounts as each item gets "added to cart". So many thing to try and new toys, it's wonderous, like a true early Christmas! Very chuffed with myself and my shopping prowess, I go to my "cart" to review and press that ever-so-sexy "Checkout" button..... Ring, ring! Ring, Ring! What is this tomfoolery???? It's SWAMBO calling, this woman has an amazing sixth sense, how did she know I was Black Friday Shopping?!?!?!?! "Liefie, die swembad is half...." Half?? How is the swimming pool half? I topped it up this past weekend? Damn crack on the deep end, about halfway down the side. FML!!!!! Seems with this wonderful rain, water managed to get in by the paving around the pool and made a nice little cavity behind the pool side. So there goes my BF budget, once again, and my weekend chore had been deiced for me, I'm playing "Pool repairman" this weekend. At least enjoyed a lekker Wing-It session last night on @KZOR 's YouTube channel. @JurgensSt graced us with his majestic beard, was a fun chat. Don't go spending too much moolah today people, you never know when your "swimming pool" will crack, metaphorically speaking. Have a great weekend all!



oh no man, very sorry to hear, what pool is it, fiberglass, marbilite ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What is it with me and Black Friday's??? So yesterday on my way home, I get a notification on my phone of one of my favourite vendors starting their BF Sale early. Like a responsible adult, I pull over and excitedly log on to their website to fill my cart with marvelous greatly discounted goods. Oh the excitement mounts as each item gets "added to cart". So many thing to try and new toys, it's wonderous, like a true early Christmas! Very chuffed with myself and my shopping prowess, I go to my "cart" to review and press that ever-so-sexy "Checkout" button..... Ring, ring! Ring, Ring! What is this tomfoolery???? It's SWAMBO calling, this woman has an amazing sixth sense, how did she know I was Black Friday Shopping?!?!?!?! "Liefie, die swembad is half...." Half?? How is the swimming pool half? I topped it up this past weekend? Damn crack on the deep end, about halfway down the side. FML!!!!! Seems with this wonderful rain, water managed to get in by the paving around the pool and made a nice little cavity behind the pool side. So there goes my BF budget, once again, and my weekend chore had been deiced for me, I'm playing "Pool repairman" this weekend. At least enjoyed a lekker Wing-It session last night on @KZOR 's YouTube channel. @JurgensSt graced us with his majestic beard, was a fun chat. Don't go spending too much moolah today people, you never know when your "swimming pool" will crack, metaphorically speaking. Have a great weekend all!



Damn Son!!!! What a bummer! So tomorrow you have to wake up at the crack of dawn to start with this nonsense! Good luck! If you were any closer to me I could recommend a great repairman at a reasonable cost. Hope you get it sorted!

(PS: just for the stress, at least buy something cheap cheap today to cheer you up!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> oh no man, very sorry to hear, what pool is it, fiberglass, marbilite ?


Marbelite, it's going to be fun

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Damn Son!!!! What a bummer! So tomorrow you have to wake up at the crack of dawn to start with this nonsense! Good luck! If you were any closer to me I could recommend a great repairman at a reasonable cost. Hope you get it sorted!
> 
> (PS: just for the stress, at least buy something cheap cheap today to cheer you up!)


OH I am definitely buying something today.... Pool Crete, rebar, chemical anchor, sanding discs .... At least I still have some pool paint... I've done similar repairs for my cousin on their pool, so the confidence is high, the morale is just low.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Marbelite, it's going to be fun



strongs dude

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> OH I am definitely buying something today.... Pool Crete, rebar, chemical anchor, sanding discs .... At least I still have some pool paint... I've done similar repairs for my cousin on their pool, so the confidence is high, the morale is just low.



If you carry on like this you are going to make me jump in my car and drive up to come and help you!

Should you run into snags, have a chat to @Angelskeeper , he should be able to give some valuable input for you as well.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper

@Dela Rey Steyn , as @DarthBranMuffin said, if you need to pick a brain, feel free to message me and I'll help you as much as I can

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper

@Dela Rey Steyn , post a pic of the crack, I wanna have a look....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Angelskeeper said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn , post a pic of the crack, I wanna have a look....



of THE crack... not YOUR crack. I still want to sleep this weekend.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Angelskeeper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> of THE crack... not YOUR crack. I still want to sleep this weekend.


I did say the crack

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH

My last move was largely to escape pool ownership.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31

I heard crack?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Does one really have to buy a new one of these every four f****g years?!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 244831
> 
> Does one really have to buy a new one of these every four f****g years?!



Up to me, I don't see the need. I'll just replace the o-rings and seals. Basically that thing just keeps the sand. If plumbing is an issue then I'd just replace whats broke or worn.
Good luck anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Raindance said:


> View attachment 244831
> 
> Does one really have to buy a new one of these every four f****g years?!



you chaps and your pools better stop it now before you jinx it... I just redid the lining of my pool this year and my pool pump is on the fritz as it is.... if anything happens to mine I am filling it up and planting carrots and cabbages instead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Munro31

Raindance said:


> View attachment 244831
> 
> Does one really have to buy a new one of these every four f****g years?!


Take that portal cover off, take the seal to the pool shop, get a replacement, clean area, lube up, bolt back! Much cheaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Munro31 said:


> Take that portal cover off, take the seal to the pool shop, get a replacement, clean area, lube up, bolt back! Much cheaper


Its not the seal, will post a pic once the rain stops. It is the third or fourth filter where the freaking plastic body gives in. Think I must build a stainless steel one. Gatvol of this cheap expensive stuff not lasting.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Raindance said:


> Its not the seal, will post a pic once the rain stops. It is the third or fourth filter where the freaking plastic body gives in. Think I must build a stainless steel one. Gatvol of this cheap expensive stuff not lasting.
> 
> Regards



The reason the filter itself cracks or splits is cos the filter media is dirty and needs to be replaced. It builds up too much pressure trying to pushbthe water through the media which results in the filter giving in.
Im assuming you dont backwash once a week as one should with sand, and u should backwash for about 4-5min.

Thats a speck filter, it has a 4-5yr warranty on it. Get it replaced under warranty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Sand should be replaced every 2-3yrs, glass 5-6yrs, OC-1 lasts about 9yrs, Clinobrite 5yrs or so... but its life span is all relevant to how often and how long you backwash etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

Raindance said:


> Its not the seal, will post a pic once the rain stops. It is the third or fourth filter where the freaking plastic body gives in. Think I must build a stainless steel one. Gatvol of this cheap expensive stuff not lasting.
> 
> Regards


Yip, then you are in kak. Sorry about that, it's frustrating when these things happen out of the blue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> View attachment 244831
> 
> Does one really have to buy a new one of these every four f****g years?!



Nope ... you are supposed to replace the sand every 3 to 5 years, however I just open mine up and wash the sand / break up any clumps , backwash and return to service once a year ... I have had to replace the valve top once and the filter top O-ring twice in 20+ years ... 
O ya ... put some Copaslip on them top cover screws before tightening them up, as they're stainless and the inserts they go into are brass, else you may well have to replace the entire sand filter down the line should one or more of them "weld" themselves together.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Nope ... you are supposed to replace the sand every 3 to 5 years, however I just open mine up and wash the sand / break up any clumps , backwash and return to service once a year ... I have had to replace the valve top once and the filter top O-ring twice in 20+ years ...
> O ya ... put some Copaslip on them top cover screws before tightening them up, as they're stainless and the inserts they go into are brass, else you may well have to replace the entire sand filter down the line should one or more of them "weld" themselves together.


3-5yrs if u backwash like you should, which 98% of people don't do, and most people dont do an open manual backwash as you do, so then it becomes every 2-3yrs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Angelskeeper said:


> 3-5yrs if u backwash like you should, which 98% of people don't do, and most people dont do an open manual backwash as you do, so then it becomes every 2-3yrs


To prolong the life of the sand you should in essence remove it all once a year, and give it a good wash. Also depends on which sand you use, the silica sand which is a course grit, or the consol sand which like fine beach sand

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Angelskeeper said:


> To prolong the life of the sand you should in essence remove it all once a year, and give it a good wash. Also depends on which sand you use, the silica sand which is a course grit, or the consol sand which like fine beach sand



Interesting ... I have extremely coarse sand in my Koi pond filter, and very fine sand in my pool filter, and whilst my pool filter is much larger version of the pond one, they both seem to need "declumping" / rinsing / backwashing roughly one a year.


----------



## Angelskeeper

Essentially you shouldnt ever have to replace the sand in the filter, only top it up over time as the sand erodes... this is of course in an ideal world, where everything works as it should and things are done as they should be and in a world where shit doesnt happen!!

..... nobody does things the way it ideally should be done, hence the approx lifespans of the different medias.

Just outta interested, a fun fact that no one listens to, lol, it is recommended that if your pool has gone green and been treated 3 times with sand in the filter, that the sand should be changed. (That is an internationally recognised reccomendation! One that no-one adheres to)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Angelskeeper

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Interesting ... I have extremely coarse sand in my Koi pond filter, and very fine sand in my pool filter, and whilst my pool filter is much larger version of the pond one, they both seem to need "declumping" / rinsing / backwashing roughly one a year.


Thats why its clumping, is because sand should be backwashed once a week.... 

Not backwashing causes strain on the filtration as the dirt impacts at the bottom of the filter where the collectors are and decrease their effeciency of effectively filtering the water

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

@Intuthu Kagesi your koi filter should have koi gravel which is more like small stones as opposed to sand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Angelskeeper said:


> Thats why its clumping, is because sand should be backwashed once a week....
> 
> Not backwashing causes strain on the filtration as the dirt impacts at the bottom of the filter where the collectors are and decrease their effeciency of effectively filtering the water


I backwash the filter twice a week, (well the gardener does) ... the back wash I'm referring to above is with the filter lid open


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Angelskeeper said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi your koi filter should have koi gravel which is more like small stones as opposed to sand


I guess you could well call them very small stones ... I would say they're probably about 3-5mm "pebbles"?


----------



## Angelskeeper

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I backwash the filter twice a week, (well the gardener does) ... the back wash I'm referring to above is with the filter lid open


The manual open backwash... as i said earlier once a year its good to do.
However if your sand is clumping that badly, then you need to look at the sand itself, ie what grade sand is being used, and also look at what goes into the pool that filter is trapping. There are a multitude of things that cause clumping....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I guess you could well call them very small stones ... I would say they're probably about 3-5mm "pebbles"?


Yup! Thats right, its "koi gravel".
And if you look at the collectors in your koi filter you'll see that they differ from those in your pool filter as they have bigger openings in them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Angelskeeper said:


> Yup! Thats right, its "koi gravel".
> And if you look at the collectors in your koi filter you'll see that they differ from those in your pool filter as they have bigger openings in them


I on the other hand have cheated with my koi pond and am using a standard pool filter, slightly modified to work with OC1 media...
Any pool technician or koi "expert" will tell you its wrong and it wont work.. it does work, and works well too if you know what you doing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Angelskeeper said:


> I on the other hand have cheated with my koi pond and am using a standard pool filter, slightly modified to work with OC1 media...
> Any pool technician or koi "expert" will tell you its wrong and it wont work.. it does work, and works well too if you know what you doing



Pity you're in CT ... I'd invite you over for braai / checkout my pomp, I mean filters


----------



## Angelskeeper

Hahaha!!! You should never ask me to check out your pomp... cos check her out I will!! 
Oh crap... we talking about filters still hey

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Interesting ... I have extremely coarse sand in my Koi pond filter, and very fine sand in my pool filter, and whilst my pool filter is much larger version of the pond one, they both seem to need "declumping" / rinsing / backwashing roughly one a year.



If you can find cheap pumice pebbles use that in your pond filter.

I used to work as an aquascaping consultant in a petshop a few years back and I always found it immoral to charge thousands of rands for something the guys next to road sell for a few rands. It's the same as Seachem Matrix. Will need a bit more cleaning but you will definitely appreciate the results.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

South Africa is not for sissies ... Our power went down at midday yesterday, (_like what's new_), only to find out this morning that it's apparently cable theft and sub station vandalism, that will take another four days to repair

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

On the story of pools, how do you get air out of the system. I have solar panels that drain when the pump goes off. That must let air in ? Sometimes when it goes off I get air coming out of the inlet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> On the story of pools, how do you get air out of the system. I have solar panels that drain when the pump goes off. That must let air in ? Sometimes when it goes off I get air coming out of the inlet.


Non-return valve? I haven't been able to get going on the pool, as we had rain all weekend, hopefully will get it sorted this weekend, the weather is looking up, and there are beers that need to be consumed while floating on a inflated tractor tube.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> On the story of pools, how do you get air out of the system. I have solar panels that drain when the pump goes off. That must let air in ? Sometimes when it goes off I get air coming out of the inlet.



That's easy ... put an anti-drain valve, (_one way valve_), on the feed pipe going to your roof from the pump.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

I think they like it to drain so the water does not freeze in the tubes in the winter.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> I think they like it to drain so the water does not freeze in the tubes in the winter.



In that case, you're jus' gonna have to live with air in the system

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In that case, you're jus' gonna have to live with air in the system


or take out the one-way valve during the "Arctic" Gauteng winters.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Anyway , stuff that happened was, with these lightning storms my solar battery charging system was taken out. I have a 50 w solar panel on the roof of my carport, feeding a solar controller and then down to my Pajero (Gen 3 oldie but goodie, used for holidays). Pajtu has a crank battery and a aux battery to drive the fridge. It can stand a month or more sometimes so these batteries must be kept topped up.

So yesterday was fault finding. It was either the diodes in the solar panel or the controller itself. I was getting volts from the panel so it had to be the controller. Stripped it off the system and opened it up. There is a fuse in there that was not blown, so it had to be the pc board and I am no good with them. Luckily we have a china shop close by that has cheap PWM controllers that are perfect for the job. Few hundred bucks later and we are good to go again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In that case, you're jus' gonna have to live with air in the system



Like cabbage and brussel sprouts at Xmas

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> or take out the one-way valve during the "Arctic" Gauteng winters.....



or put a bypass system with two valves in to either have the non return active or the free-flow active depending on the season...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> or put a bypass system with two valves in to either have the non return active or the free-flow active depending on the season...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

DarthBranMuffin said:


> or put a bypass system with two valves in to either have the non return active or the free-flow active depending on the season...



Burping or farting ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> Burping or farting ?



Depends... have you had the need for Eno's or Imodium in the last 3 to 6 weeks?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Beware the 22 gauge... Not the best way to count coils

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Beware the 22 gauge... Not the best way to count coils
> 
> View attachment 245507



Best way to double check that you counted right the first time... 

Damn son, I can smell that from here!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Viper_SA said:


> Beware the 22 gauge... Not the best way to count coils
> 
> View attachment 245507


Both efficient and effective, I do not see the problem?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Angelskeeper

Stranger said:


> On the story of pools, how do you get air out of the system. I have solar panels that drain when the pump goes off. That must let air in ? Sometimes when it goes off I get air coming out of the inlet.


If the pool solar was installed correctly there should be a "blow off valve" on one of the solar lines that allows the air to escape as the lines fill again..
Air coming out your return when your system starts and you have solar is nothing to worry about, it will stop after a minute or two. 
If you have air bubbles coming out the return all the time, then there is another issue... 
PM me if you'd like to chat about your pool or any issues you may be having with it and I will help you identify the issue and help resolve it.
Any pool related issues, questions etc.. send me a pm and we can chat

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That's easy ... put an anti-drain valve, (_one way valve_), on the feed pipe going to your roof from the pump.


A non return valve on the feed line will stop the pressure of the water from spinning your pumps impeller backwards when the system shuts off, however the the solar will still drain as the NRV is on the feed line, so everything after simply drains out through the return

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Stranger said:


> On the story of pools, how do you get air out of the system. I have solar panels that drain when the pump goes off. That must let air in ? Sometimes when it goes off I get air coming out of the inlet.


What's wrong with air in the system? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What's wrong with air in the system?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Air in the system/constant air coming out the return are symptoms of an underlying isaue. 
The system as a whole is a "closed" system and after starting and expelling any air that may be in the system after starting is normal, but the air should stop after a few minutes, if it doesnt then theres other things that need to be checked to determine which one is the cause. 
Constant air coming from the return indicates a problem and ultimately can result in your pump running dry and burning out

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Had to run the dishwasher again today. Seems the maggots, ants, flies and roaches are just not doing it for me anymore.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Raindance said:


> Had to run the dishwasher again today. Seems the maggots, ants, flies and roaches are just not doing it for me anymore.
> 
> Regards



If you can't even trust the maggots to clear the old food of the plates, the ants to wash the dishes, the flies to dry it and the roaches to pack it away... who can you trust these days?! In the dishwasher it must go then!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

Raindance said:


> Had to run the dishwasher again today. Seems the maggots, ants, flies and roaches are just not doing it for me anymore.
> 
> Regards


Maggots are lazy bastards, the insect equivalent of teenagers

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Munro31 said:


> Maggots are lazy bastards, the insect equivalent of teenagers



Your time for revenge will come ... my daughters eldest daughter is now a teen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MIKE6236

Just realized that I clocked my argus gt's puff counter. This is the highest photo taken


And this is now...


Does it clock at 60k or 65k?
It's about a month ago that it was on 53k...
Or was it an accidental reset?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

It should go to 99999

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MIKE6236

Stranger said:


> It should go to 99999


Then it must of been a accidental reset


----------



## Raindance

Rusted nail entry and exit wounds healing nicely. If I aint bleedin, I aint workin.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Got stung on the back of the head by one of these MOFO's yesterday... found a nest with about 8 of them under one of my palm tree leaves. I don't wish the pain this thing inflicts on anyone!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Got stung on the back of the head by one of these MOFO's yesterday... found a nest with about 8 of them under one of my palm tree leaves. I don't wish the pain this thing inflicts on anyone!
> 
> View attachment 247301



A wild atty! The housetrained ones are nicer to be around.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DavyH said:


> A wild atty! The housetrained ones are nicer to be around.
> View attachment 247304



Hell Yeah! Less sting, more flavor! Those are the wasps worth keeping in the garden!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

PCR test negative

Bots here I come.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> PCR test negative
> 
> Bots here I come.


Have a great trip, @Stranger and Mrs. Stranger, and a happy New Year to you both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks to Eskom I have at least 5 days worth of 14 hour days ahead at work with maintenance and clearing blockages. Way to go people. There goes any weekend plans I might have had.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angelskeeper

Don't ask me how, but my appy somehow managed it.....
FML! This is going to be one helluva long day....
Guess its back to old school ways... hacksaw here we come....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

when life gives u heat make biltong. 
I made it from 3 chicken breasts but everyone devoured it, I was able to save some and take a pic . I laced it with extra hot chili powder and habanero paste. Set it out to dry in a baking tray on Sunday, three days later crispy biltong.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> when life gives u heat make biltong.
> I made it from 3 chicken breasts but everyone devoured it, I was able to save some and take a pic . I laced it with extra hot chili powder and habanero paste. Set it out to dry in a baking tray on Sunday, three days later crispy biltong.
> 
> View attachment 249473


Faiyas, I love you like a brother, but boet, biltong requires red meat, what you made here, in this heat, scares the crap out of me. You have liability insurance right?

Loving regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Biltong made from chicken is really just some type of salad.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Biltong made from chicken is really just some type of salad.



Veggie Biltong... its like braai'ing mince on a weekend instead of steak...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Veggie Biltong... its like braai'ing mince on a weekend instead of steak...



Reminds me of my first, (_and last thankfully_!), American Barbeque; My host grabbed a handful of what they call hamburger, (_we call it mince_), shaped it into a pattie?, and popped it on the gas fired "braai" .... alongside Vienna sausages

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Reminds me of my first, (_and last thankfully_!), American Barbeque; My host grabbed a handful of what they call hamburger, (_we call it mince_), shaped it into a pattie?, and popped it on the gas fired "braai" .... alongside Vienna sausages



To be fair, if you are going to eat a burger I would prefer it flame-grilled to fried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> To be fair, if you are going to eat a burger I would prefer it flame-grilled to fried.



Can't argue that ... however remembering that ones level of disappointment is directly proportional to ones level of expectation;
When someone invites me to a braai, the picture in my head is of a steak, not erm ... "hamburger", and some good boerewors, not a flippen Vienna sausage  ... that said;
I have had some amazing Fish braai's in the Cape, and them Mozambicans can braai a Chicken and Prawns like no other.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Fish is a salad ingredient.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Fish is a salad ingredient.



Your new name on ecigssa is "The Carnivore"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Freakin loadshedding when I have 20+ new batteries to charge

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Viper_SA said:


> Freakin loadshedding when I have 20+ new batteries to charge



Have you become a prepper? Who *needs* 20 new batteries? Even if all your old ones have disappeared, trying to keep track of charging would be a nightmare.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Have you become a prepper? Who *needs* 20 new batteries? Even if all your old ones have disappeared, trying to keep track of charging would be a nightmare.



Get yourself one of these dispenser holder thingamabobs, then it's easy to keep track of them  ... from your mod(s) into your charger, and then into the thingamambob, and back out into a mod on a first in first out basis

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Get yourself one of these dispenser holder thingamabobs, then it's easy to keep track of them  ... from your mod(s) into your charger, and then into the thingamambob, and back out into a mod on a first in first out basis
> View attachment 249551



I have one for 18650, just not big enough and need one for 21700

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivera

I just want to curse the whole steeping thing. I abhor it, I need my own juice to vape and they all staring at me in the cupboard saying “f&ck you! Not yet”

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> I have one for 18650, just not big enough and need one for 21700



Who do you know with a 3D printer?


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Who do you know with a 3D printer?



Lol, no-one. I won the one I have at a vape meet. Will have to ask around it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Lol, no-one. I won the one I have at a vape meet. Will have to ask around it seems.


Here ya go;
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3d-printed-battery-dispensers.t73182/#post-927362

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Rivera said:


> I just want to curse the whole steeping thing. I abhor it, I need my own juice to vape and they all staring at me in the cupboard saying “f&ck you! Not yet”


Have you tried a quick steeping method at all? Get some warm water in a bowl and let everyone "chill out" like a juicecuzzi sounds like a party to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivera

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Have you tried a quick steeping method at all? Get some warm water in a bowl and let everyone "chill out" like a juicecuzzi sounds like a party to me



Tried it, lol. Nothing replaces time unfortunately!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Raindance

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Have you tried a quick steeping method at all? Get some warm water in a bowl and let everyone "chill out" like a juicecuzzi sounds like a party to me


You can do that, but, please make sure to use protection.

Have some steeping already. Use the three phase approach. A bottle in use, a bottle steeping, and when you open the one steeping, mix a new to batch to steep while you consume that one.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Same principle. Set 1 charging, set 2 in the mod, set 3 to 5 resting. The rest used the same way in single cell mods. Most of them moer tired though.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> View attachment 249557
> 
> 
> Same principle. Set 1 charging, set 2 in the mod, set 3 to 5 resting. The rest used the same way in single cell mods. Most of them moer tired though.
> 
> Regards


Winner on the process and bummer on the "moer tired"
Do you keep a record of your cell capacities and or internal resistance, or is it "_by the seat of you pants_"? ... I ask because I monitor mine every +- three months, and I'm trying to establish a baseline for tossing them ... I have some of my oldest cells that are down to around 80% capacity after almost two years, however they still last a day as I vape low power MTL most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Winner on the process and bummer on the "moer tired"
> Do you keep a record of your cell capacities and or internal resistance, or is it "_by the seat of you pants_"? ... I ask because I monitor mine every +- three months, and I'm trying to establish a baseline for tossing them ... I have some of my oldest cells that are down to around 80% capacity after almost two years, however they still last a day as I vape low power MTL most of the time.


Now what kind of nerd would I be if I did not? 



Regards

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> Now what kind of nerd would I be if I did not?
> View attachment 249559
> 
> 
> Regards


The top two are VTC6’s, very old and still well ballanced. Amazing. The bottom one a VTC 5a. Gone through hell and back during my mech squonk phase and still kicking butt. The middle lot are Samsung 30Q’s. Not impressed as they seem to age very fast and voltage drop under load (hit strength) is really unacceptable.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> The top two are VTC6’s, very old and still well ballanced. Amazing. The bottom one a VTC 5a. Gone through hell and back during my mech squonk phase and still kicking butt. The middle lot are Samsung 30Q’s. Not impressed as they seem to age very fast and voltage drop under load (hit strength) is really unacceptable.
> 
> Regards


I've found something similar in that my "Greenies" and Molicells hold their balance rather well over time, but them Samsung 30Q's, erm .... not so much ... and their voltage dips when using them on DTL setups , as to the blimming LG chocolates ... they are friggen useless  ... I've re - paired them a few times in an attempt to keep them balanced, albeit that they don't do the "pinkie voltage drop" on DTL setups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

No clue how you guys even measure that 
I need to pair 3 pairs, but all my paired ones drop at slightly different rates in their mods anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Viper_SA said:


> No clue how you guys even measure that
> I need to pair 3 pairs, but all my paired ones drop at slightly different rates in their mods anyway


The cell imbalance in some mods seems more of a mod issue than the cells themselves. Swapping the cells around still shows the same bay as being at a lower charge.

I use a DNA mod and software to do my testing. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> No clue how you guys even measure that
> I need to pair 3 pairs, but all my paired ones drop at slightly different rates in their mods anyway



I used to do it manually ... you take the readings of an open circuit cell voltage and then again with the cell under load, (_I used two 1 Ohm 5 Watt resistors in series_), and used Ohm's Law along with Kirchhoff's Voltage Law formula to calculate the Internal Resistance.
I now 'cheat" and use an XTAR battery charger that does a timed charge / discharge / charge cycle automatically.

As to trusting your mods feedback on pairing  ... erm ... nope! ... I've yet to find a mod that is accurate ... try it yourself by swopping your cells between bays and you'll see your mod still displaying one bay, (_not cell_), as being lower than the other.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Outside Supersport Park this morning. The Hennops is angry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Outside Supersport Park this morning. The Hennops is angry.
> 
> View attachment 249711
> View attachment 249712
> View attachment 249713



Never mind debating EV's over ICEV's ... you need a boat!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Never mind debating EV's over ICEV's ... you need a boat!



I'm fortunate to stay on a higher area. But I hear of a couple of houses that woke up to a river carrying out their lounge suites.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> I'm fortunate to stay on a higher area. But I hear of a couple of houses that woke up to a river carrying out their lounge suites.


That's a win for you, and a serious bummer for those flooded out ... imagine waking up and finding yourself floating down the river in your bed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Counting the days to Friday when I go on annual leave for three weeks! Just going to be at home taking care of some much needed spring cleaning and other tasks and projects, but even a bad day at home is better than a good day at work! Also planning on a few trips to Jhb, among others to watch the sunset from the top of The Leonardo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Big shout out to @Grand Guru. Last year this good man piffed me a box of juice. Unfortunately for me I had some issues and never received it. This was no fault of his and I just wanted to thank him for this wonderful gesture and I didn't know where so I picked this thread because he deserves the recognition and I don't deserve a thread.
Much appreciated and sorry for the late gesture of appreciation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Going to be a loooong and hot day. My gardener passed away and the garden looks like a proper jungle. I'm off to start the cleanup operation. Wish me luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Going to be a loooong and hot day. My gardener passed away and the garden looks like a proper jungle. I'm off to start the cleanup operation. Wish me luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Spent most of the day in the garden planting some new plants. Thought it wise to remove my watch while working in the dirt. True to Freestate form I was like "fccccck sunscreen". Anyways, note to self: that little bit of extra white skin where your watch usually goes get nice and crispy in the sun. "as die kop dom is moet die lyf suffer"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA

So bloody bored! Waiting for Glasfit for the second time this week to come and repair their shoddy work when the replaced my windscreen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> So bloody bored! Waiting for Glasfit for the second time this week to come and repair their shoddy work when the replaced my windscreen.



FFS! Different technicians this time around and guess what? The window is scew, that is why things don't line up and the mirror mechanism is busted from the previous guy taking a hammer to it to loosen it. Need to order a new mirror and the glass will have to be removed to align it and the rubber properly. Going to cost me a third day and he warned me not to drive it in the rain as is (which I've already done). So p!ssed off right now. Glasfit sucks! Hellopeter here I come.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> FFS! Different technicians this time around and guess what? The window is scew, that is why things don't line up and the mirror mechanism is busted from the previous guy taking a hammer to it to loosen it. Need to order a new mirror and the glass will have to be removed to align it and the rubber properly. Going to cost me a third day and he warned me not to drive it in the rain as is (which I've already done). So p!ssed off right now. Glasfit sucks! Hellopeter here I come.


Thats f all. When i purchased my new vehicle 2 years ago there was a vault with the windscreen. Glassfit and the vehicle supplier replaced it under warranty. When they replaced it, the side pillars panels were scratched beyond belief when they removed the old windscreen. Now this car was 2 days old. The pillars needed to be resprayed. Didnt cost me anything. But i wont ever use glassfit again. Bunch of idiots

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance

Whom is the mother f**** son of a millennium female dog that came up with this eft up idea?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251103


My gardener also passed away last year. Hit with a half brick outside his home. He was like family.


----------



## supermoto

What a weekend. My son, his wife and my grandson flew in to joburg Saturday morning from the UK to the news that their connection to East London on comair was cancelled.
We were in the middle of loadshedding so no internet or cell phone signal.
After queuing for over an hour they were told that they can catch sundays flight but no accommodation was offered. Of course as soon as our power came back on the phone started ringing. We managed to get hold of my brother in law who kindly drove ro the airport and picked them up. They stayed at his place last night. This morning just before they were going to leave for the airport the news broke that all BA Comair and kahlula flights were grounded indefinitely. 
They're now booked on another flight tomorrow.
Hopefully nothing else goes wrong and I can finally meet my grandson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Is it just me or do the kids of this generation have f all manners?
Went to a braai this weekend with ppl i havent seen in ages. I dont want to sound nasty but damn, their kids are like little swearing tornados.
Throwing fits was the order of the day.

Maybe its because im very strict with my kids as a single parent, especially since my daughter is now a teenager.

But my point is that I dont understand why some parents dont learn their kids proper manners. Those little golums didnt say thank you once when given something to drink or eat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is it just me or do the kids of this generation have f all manners?
> Went to a braai this weekend with ppl i havent seen in ages. I dont want to sound nasty but damn, their kids are like little swearing tornados.
> Throwing fits was the order of the day.
> 
> Maybe its because im very strict with my kids as a single parent, especially since my daughter is now a teenager.
> 
> But my point is that I dont understand why some parents dont learn their kids proper manners. Those little golums didnt say thank you once when given something to drink or eat.


When you look at how the younger generation looked at COVID-19 and thought it was a way of thinning the heard and taking out the elders to make room for the youngsters I think you have the answer. Plus from about the eighties parents were anti corporal punishment and thought children calling parents by their first names and parents had to reason with their children as to what was right and wrong. Maybe it's my generation is wrong?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> When you look at how the younger generation looked at COVID-19 and thought it was a way of thinning the heard and taking out the elders to make room for the youngsters I think you have the answer. Plus from about the eighties parents were anti corporal punishment and thought children calling parents by their first names and parents had to reason with their children as to what was right and wrong. Maybe it's my generation is wrong?


The simple truth is that we as parents want to make the so called struggle easier for our children, not realising that we're making the situation worse with every passing generation, and taking away their responsibility ... so yes Stew! ... you and I / our generation is wrong, (_as is every generation too for that matter_) ... a little so called "struggle and hardship", some discipline, and a "warm klap" from time to time goes a long way.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Conscription 



Entitlement

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Totally forgot about the Census taking ...the guys just showed up and ''counted'' us . Very polite and friendly lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Tried to open Sir Vape's website at work. Got a Web filter violation warning for "pornography" and an email from IT. This places blows.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DavyH

Viper_SA said:


> Tried to open Sir Vape's website at work. Got a Web filter violation warning for "pornography" and an email from IT. This places blows.


You perverted vapist, you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is it just me or do the kids of this generation have f all manners?
> Went to a braai this weekend with ppl i havent seen in ages. I dont want to sound nasty but damn, their kids are like little swearing tornados.
> Throwing fits was the order of the day.
> 
> Maybe its because im very strict with my kids as a single parent, especially since my daughter is now a teenager.
> 
> But my point is that I dont understand why some parents dont learn their kids proper manners. Those little golums didnt say thank you once when given something to drink or eat.



_*When Sheikh Rashid, the ruler of Dubai, was once asked about the future of his country, he replied: “My grandfather rode a camel, my father rode a camel, I ride a Mercedes, my son rides a Land Rover, and my grandson is going to ride a Land Rover, but my great-grandson is going to have to ride a camel again.*_
*“‘Why is that’, he was asked? And his reply was — ‘Hard times create strong men, strong men create easy times. Easy times create weak men, weak men create difficult times.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

My grandfather smoked camels, my father smoked camels, I vape, my sons will smoke camels

Why? the people get the Guvmunts they deserve.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## DavyH

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is it just me or do the kids of this generation have f all manners?
> Went to a braai this weekend with ppl i havent seen in ages. I dont want to sound nasty but damn, their kids are like little swearing tornados.
> Throwing fits was the order of the day.
> 
> Maybe its because im very strict with my kids as a single parent, especially since my daughter is now a teenager.
> 
> But my point is that I dont understand why some parents dont learn their kids proper manners. Those little golums didnt say thank you once when given something to drink or eat.


"Our sires' age was worse than our grandsires'. We, their sons, are more worthless than they; so in our turn we shall give the world a progeny yet more corrupt."

Horace, ”Odes” book III, ca. 20 BCE.

Yours is far from being a new complaint. Easy enough for us to moan, but I know I was a thoroughly poisonous little turd (and have barely improved over the years).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

As a kid we had a small estate within our estate called the oval. This was where all the old folk lived and they had a little building that they used for dominoes and darts and stuff. One day we spotted a mattress that had been left next to this building. It had a flat roof and we all climbed up and had turns jumping off the roof onto the mattress.

Of course an old biddy came out and threatened us with the walking stick, at which point my mates mother came out and threatened the old war horse with her rolling pin. I remember her words ..."leave them alone you old git, they are just kids having fun" This was around1972

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

...time for new blood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

Well, that was the end of Saturday. Great to be out on the field again after 2 years and not a terrible result for the SA Irish!

Even the rain was relatively kind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DavyH said:


> Well, that was the end of Saturday. Great to be out on the field again after 2 years and not a terrible result for the SA Irish!
> 
> Even the rain was relatively kind.
> View attachment 253950



Awesomeness!!!

Do you ever attend the Highland Gathering in Amanzimtoti? Not sure if it will be happening this year, but we go and watch a bit every time it is on. About 1km from my house, can hear the bands play all weekend long.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

All weekend long. Oy Vey

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Cigarettes Bought from a Hospital Bed in the 1950s​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

What went wrong. This was 1993. Today !@#$%^&*(

George H. Bush Leaves Letter for Bill Clinton on Inauguration Day​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Awesomeness!!!
> 
> Do you ever attend the Highland Gathering in Amanzimtoti? Not sure if it will be happening this year, but we go and watch a bit every time it is on. About 1km from my house, can hear the bands play all weekend long.



Yep, it's on 30th April this year, I think there are solos on 1 May as well - provided your town hasn't been washed into the ocean. Hang in there!

It's pretty much everyone's favourite contest of the year, the Lions do a wonderful job of putting it together and Lords & Legends is always a riot. Usually the biggest, too, since it's graded for championship points and the Cape bands make an extra effort to get up to it. See you there, maybe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DavyH said:


> Yep, it's on 30th April this year, I think there are solos on 1 May as well - provided your town hasn't been washed into the ocean. Hang in there!
> 
> It's pretty much everyone's favourite contest of the year, the Lions do a wonderful job of putting it together and Lords & Legends is always a riot. Usually the biggest, too, since it's graded for championship points and the Cape bands make an extra effort to get up to it. See you there, maybe!



Awesome, let me know if you do come down, would be great to have a mini vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

You never know what he keeps in that sporran

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Loadshedding and standby on Easter weekend... Need I say more....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Jan
Feb
Mar - Rustic
Apr
May
Jun
Jul - *VapeX*
Aug
Sep
Oct
Nov - Vapecon
Dec

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

cool vape meet today, was awesome, thanks all for coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DavyH said:


> Yep, it's on 30th April this year, I think there are solos on 1 May as well - provided your town hasn't been washed into the ocean. Hang in there!
> 
> It's pretty much everyone's favourite contest of the year, the Lions do a wonderful job of putting it together and Lords & Legends is always a riot. Usually the biggest, too, since it's graded for championship points and the Cape bands make an extra effort to get up to it. See you there, maybe!



Today I can hear the music softly playing in the background, bands starting to practice for the Highland Gathering this weekend. Good thing I got some ear plugs for the Saturday afternoon nap...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Today I can hear the music softly playing in the background, bands starting to practice for the Highland Gathering this weekend. Good thing I got some ear plugs for the Saturday afternoon nap...


If music be the food of love,,, play on

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Steve-O supporting SA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Steve-O supporting SA





Mmmm, I have questions...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> View attachment 255093
> 
> Mmmm, I have questions...
> 
> Regards


The answer is Facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

My motivation is so low today that I don't even want to drive to the bottlestore

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Got addicted to watching the Amber/Johny saga. Today's testimony: Great script, crap actress. Should never look at the camera visibly looking for signs of agreement. No matter how well you say your lines, if the eyes do not say the same, rather go flip burgers.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

@Intuthu Kagesi (and anyone else who may be interested).

Jeppe Boys High School Pipe Band Gathering this coming Saturday 14 May 2022, so pretty close by for anyone in the Kensington/Bedfordview/Edenvale area who might want to pop in. It's a cheap day out and the beer should be relatively fresh and the music...well...loud.

Venue: Jeppe Boys High School (surprise!), parking on site.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DavyH said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi (and anyone else who may be interested).
> 
> Jeppe Boys High School Pipe Band Gathering this coming Saturday 14 May 2022, so pretty close by for anyone in the Kensington/Bedfordview/Edenvale area who might want to pop in. It's a cheap day out and the beer should be relatively fresh and the music...well...loud.
> 
> Venue: Jeppe Boys High School (surprise!), parking on site.


What a win! ... Thanks @DavyH ... We'll be there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thank goodness it's weekend. No need to act "normal".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

This actually deserves it's own thread for me, but here goes... So yesterday I commented on a song from an artist I found on Tik Tok and got an actual reply! Wow, mind blown right there. Then, thi smorning I receive a DM from an international singer that I also recently started following, but been listening to for years. She actuall asked me what's my favorite song of hers and what I like about her music! Exchanged quite a few messages. Just wow! After having been disappointed and let down by "friends" and other people over the last couple of weeks this has made my day! Probab;y not a big deal for anyone else, but for me it's huge and I wanted to share

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

His Royal Highness Locust 2  got his learners license  today, now the  Atlas burden falls on me to teach him not to drive like I do,   and that my driving vocabulary is for my personal use only!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Having a shutdown from tomorrow for a week and a half and thought I'd be polite and not fog up the smoking area with so many contractors around. Wicked my Pioneer rta yesterday and added some juice to test it (since it leaks so easily). This morning I vaped it a bit and all was good. Filled up the son of a b!tch and WHAM! Leaking! I hate this freaking rta so much! I have two of them and always get one's wicking right and the other leaks. Not always the same one either. Really hit and miss with it and limited with juice choices due to the plastic tanks. Rda's for the win in any situation I guess...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Having a shutdown from tomorrow for a week and a half and thought I'd be polite and not fog up the smoking area with so many contractors around. Wicked my Pioneer rta yesterday and added some juice to test it (since it leaks so easily). This morning I vaped it a bit and all was good. Filled up the son of a b!tch and WHAM! Leaking! I hate this freaking rta so much! I have two of them and always get one's wicking right and the other leaks. Not always the same one either. Really hit and miss with it and limited with juice choices due to the plastic tanks. Rda's for the win in any situation I guess...



...RDA's for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Not to me, but to a good number of people I have met over the years. 78 years ago today:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

I'm completely in the wrong profession.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Last night ... what a night!

Loadshedding 18:00 - 22:30
Power On 22:30 - 00:00
Loadshedding 00:00 - 02:30

So only 1.5hrs of electricity from 18:00 to 02:30. WTF???
And this was only for us in Yzerfontein and Darling, another small town not far from here. It's not as if either of us consumer a tremendous amount of electricity, so what was the point????

1.5hrs of electricity doesn't give one enough time to recharge anything. Even my fridge/freezer was still way above correct temperature this morning.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Last night ... what a night!
> 
> Loadshedding 18:00 - 22:30
> Power On 22:30 - 00:00
> Loadshedding 00:00 - 02:30
> 
> So only 1.5hrs of electricity from 18:00 to 02:30. WTF???
> And this was only for us in Yzerfontein and Darling, another small town not far from here. It's not as if either of us consumer a tremendous amount of electricity, so what was the point????
> 
> 1.5hrs of electricity doesn't give one enough time to recharge anything. Even my fridge/freezer was still way above correct temperature this morning.



Yesterday we had 10-12. Then the substation tripped. Only back on at 15:30. Then loadshedding from 18:00 to 22:00. Thats 2.5 hours on from 10:00 to 22:00. Fun times.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## vicTor

rest in peace mom

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> rest in peace mom



Sorry to hear that. @vicTor.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> rest in peace mom




 Sorry @vicTor !!! Love and hugs to you and your family!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

So sorry, strength to all

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I'm very sorry for your loss @vicTor .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Very sorry for your loss, @vicTor. Stay strong.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Very sorry for your loss, @vicTor.

.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> His Royal Highness Locust 2  got his learners license  today, now the  Atlas burden falls on me to teach him not to drive like I do,   and that my driving vocabulary is for my personal use only!


Congrats

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> rest in peace mom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Yesterday we had 10-12. Then the substation tripped. Only back on at 15:30. Then loadshedding from 18:00 to 22:00. Thats 2.5 hours on from 10:00 to 22:00. Fun times.


Dude I came from work and it was off already from 4pm, 8hrs straight. then 2hrs on till 2am off again and when I got up for work the next day I thought get up 30mins later and when I did it went off as soon as I switch on the kettle it cut off again at 5:30.
When I told this sorry story at work the next day there were a few guys with the same bad experience.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Our power went out on Tuesday at 22:00 for scheduled loadshedding. Never came back on again. Cable fault and theft of about 70m worth of cable. Came back online for 10 minutes now and gone again. I suspect they blew the cable with the uninformed way it was commissioned. At least I got in a quick few beers from a bottle store that has power. And thank goodness for the extra batteries I got a while back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Long ago 35 minutes was head news now it's normal to get it for 4 hours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Spent my Saturday evening making coils. Plain round wire, spaced coils, but they work for me. Made almost 50 coils for different attys. Now I'm set for quite some time again.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## supermoto

4 weeks and 3 days ago the only cell phone tower in the village got vandalized.
Yesterday it finally got fixed. First time in a month we have internet. I've now got a months worth of posts on this forum, and all the other regular sites I watch to catch up on. Guess I'm having a day or two of abusing my phones battery

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> Spent my Saturday evening making coils. Plain round wire, spaced coils, but they work for me. Made almost 50 coils for different attys. Now I'm set for quite some time again.


Plain round ss wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Resistance said:


> Plain round ss wire?



I prefer Ni80.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

hi, please can you support me, thank you in advance






Log in to Facebook


Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Don't you just love messages from vendors saying that they put a little something "extra" in your order for you and then you have to wait until Monday to find out what it is. So curious I can die!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew

Viper_SA said:


> Don't you just love messages from vendors saying that they put a little something "extra" in your order for you and then you have to wait until Monday to find out what it is. So curious I can die!


You know the old joke, "How do you keep a woman in suspense?" Tell her you will give her the answer tomorrow. (Just saying.)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Vaping 5mg on 0.1 Ohm and 0.14 Ohm on mechs might lead to dizziness

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Nothing quite as frustrating as getting your drip on and your batteries run flat and you don't have a spare set of married batteries available

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Hard drive crashed. Up to the shop, new SSD installed, back to work. Latest Ubuntu LTS installed in less than 30 mins. Back ups restored less than 2 hours.

Fully functional again within 4 hours

Gotta love Ubuntu and all it cost me was the SSD.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...some c#nts broke into my car last night, fcuk you Universe !


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> ...some c#nts broke into my car last night, fcuk you Universe !
> 
> View attachment 262392



Eish man, not nice at all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

About to say goodbye to eight of my toenails' bed for good. No more ingrown toenails ever again. Thank goodness. Did the big toes years ago, now it's time for the other piggies to join them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

vicTor said:


> ...some c#nts broke into my car last night, fcuk you Universe !
> 
> View attachment 262392


Bummer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

Viper_SA said:


> About to say goodbye to eight of my toenails' bed for good. No more ingrown toenails ever again. Thank goodness. Did the big toes years ago, now it's time for the other piggies to join them.


Sounds eina.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> ...some c#nts broke into my car last night, fcuk you Universe !
> 
> View attachment 262392



May the flees of a thousand camels infest their crotches and their fingers turn into fish hooks!

Sorry @vicTor ! Hope not too much lost.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> ...some c#nts broke into my car last night, fcuk you Universe !
> 
> View attachment 262392



So sorry @vicTor! What did they steal? Even if nothing, just the break in is bad enough!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> ...some c#nts broke into my car last night, fcuk you Universe !
> 
> View attachment 262392



That is utterly sh!tty. Scumbags.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

DavyH said:


> That is utterly sh!tty. Scumbags.


What he said

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> So sorry @vicTor! What did they steal? Even if nothing, just the break in is bad enough!



laptop, cellphone, handbag, cash, glasses, ID, bank cards, shoes, disposables


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> laptop, cellphone, handbag, cash, glasses, ID, bank cards, shoes, disposables



Shit man, that is a heap of stuff and so much hassle to replace all the cards etc.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just has semi heart attack! Received an authorization number weeks ago for today's procedure in hospital and all codes showed approved. No I got an email showing everything as declined. Horrified I grabbed a bear, some pain meds and a tranquilizer and started making phone calls. Seems to be all sorted for now again. Geez, I was in a flat spin there for a while.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> laptop, cellphone, handbag, cash, glasses, ID, bank cards, shoes, disposables


Oh. My. Vape. That's awful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> ...some c#nts broke into my car last night, fcuk you Universe !
> 
> View attachment 262392



so sorry to hear @vicTor 
where was it parked if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> so sorry to hear @vicTor
> where was it parked if I may ask?



Parktown North

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Came across this while searching for a Titan mod. Who the hell has this kind of money for a set of speakers?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

ANC, EFF ........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Funny how City Power decides to change insulators in my suburb the same day we get hit with 3 loadsheds ... the infinite knowledge of this cxnts is flabbergasting ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> Funny how City Power decides to change insulators in my suburb the same day we get hit with 3 loadsheds ... the infinite knowledge of this cxnts is flabbergasting ...



Cable theft is an issue here. Three times now in the exact same spot. You'd think they post security there while loadshedding by now. Spent a whole 26 hours without power. And then they publish the "good" news that it was aluminium cable and can't be sold. Like I care, it's still gone and I still have no power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Where's all the insomniacs at tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

Viper_SA said:


> Where's all the insomniacs at tonight?


I was Load Shedding.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

They stole cables again last night during loadshedding. At least this time not affecting my area. When will Eskom stop this madness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Garden service took out my rear window on the Pajero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> Garden service took out my rear window on the Pajero


That's sucks brother. Sorry man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just reached stage 5 loadshedding with higher stages a possibility

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## yuliana

Few months ago a bought a used 2013 honda civic, which was claimed to have 220 000 km mileage. A few weeks later saw a vindocs.co.za ad, where you could check the history of your car by entering the VIN number. Found out that my civic had a huge odometer rollback - the real mileage was 317 000 km... I was in shock. Felt like a total idiot for believing the dealer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

yuliana said:


> Few months ago a bought a used 2013 honda civic, which was claimed to have 220 000 km mileage. A few weeks later saw a vindocs.co.za ad, where you could check the history of your car by entering the VIN number. Found out that my civic had a huge odometer rollback - the real mileage was 317 000 km... I was in shock. Felt like a total idiot for believing the dealer...


That would piss me off completely!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

yuliana said:


> Few months ago a bought a used 2013 honda civic, which was claimed to have 220 000 km mileage. A few weeks later saw a vindocs.co.za ad, where you could check the history of your car by entering the VIN number. Found out that my civic had a huge odometer rollback - the real mileage was 317 000 km... I was in shock. Felt like a total idiot for believing the dealer...


That's when I take that piece of paper for a drive to take the car back to the dealer.


----------



## Viper_SA

I just saw myself shirtless in a full-length mirror. Oh the horror! Now I need therapy.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> I just saw myself shirtless in a full-length mirror. Oh the horror! Now I need therapy.


Went swimming costume shopping during the week. My 10y old tells me "It doesn't matter what shorts you choose Dad, your tummy will cover it anyway".

I can't even smack him because he's telling the truth.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

Viper_SA said:


> I just saw myself shirtless in a full-length mirror. Oh the horror! Now I need therapy.


Because I consider you a friend 

Grey pubes
Eyebrow dandruff
Hemorrhoids
Dementia
Incontinence
Heartburn
Loss of hearing, vision and your sense of humour
Itchy butt hole

However, you have masterfully avoided all of these things by having your toe nails removed.

Smart man.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Just for you @Stranger .... Hope I don't offend anyone. Still a bit tender where the bone was cut, but healing up nicely I think. Just call me "shorty" I guess, lol. For the record, same size shoe I always wore, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Just for you @Stranger .... Hope I don't offend anyone. Still a bit tender where the bone was cut, but healing up nicely I think. Just call me "shorty" I guess, lol. For the record, same size shoe I always wore, lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 263423



Eina f*k!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Eina f*k!


That's an understatement

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Adephi said:


> That's an understatement



Funny story, I sent my boss the photos when they changed the bandages the first time after the operation. His only reply was "Ouch". That's it, just one word. More people from this forum and other groups have asked me how I'm doing than all the people at work combined, lol. Guess I know where I am on the pecking order. And I've already been told by our safety guy that I will NOT go to the smoking area without safety boots, while I have a doctor's note stating clearly, no shoes until end of August. Sometimes work sucks. Anyone got the lotto numbers for me? I'll share, hahaha.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munro31

Viper_SA said:


> Just for you @Stranger .... Hope I don't offend anyone. Still a bit tender where the bone was cut, but healing up nicely I think. Just call me "shorty" I guess, lol. For the record, same size shoe I always wore, lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 263423


Crap!! Why ? Your big toe reminds me of "The One We Can Not Name" . Looks bloody sore!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Munro31 said:


> Crap!! Why ? Your big toe reminds me of "The One We Can Not Name" . Looks bloody sore!



Suffered with ingrown toenails big time. Did the big toes in 2018 and all the others now. Nail bed completely removed bone shortened a bit and the skin pulled back up to cover the wound. Feels a bit weird, but I'll take this anytime over the pain and hassles I had with my toenails. Think the doc made a spelling mistake, because I can't find the term in Google, but he called is echinosis. Been struggling with it on and off since high-school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

Viper_SA said:


> Suffered with ingrown toenails big time. Did the big toes in 2018 and all the others now. Nail bed completely removed bone shortened a bit and the skin pulled back up to cover the wound. Feels a bit weird, but I'll take this anytime over the pain and hassles I had with my toenails. Think the doc made a spelling mistake, because I can't find the term in Google, but he called is echinosis. Been struggling with it on and off since high-school.


Wow, as long as life is better now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

And they say male vanity plastic surgery should never be talked about. Well done mate for coming out and showing all us males just how pretty our toes can be. No more "pedis" for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Viper_SA said:


> Suffered with ingrown toenails big time. Did the big toes in 2018 and all the others now. Nail bed completely removed bone shortened a bit and the skin pulled back up to cover the wound. Feels a bit weird, but I'll take this anytime over the pain and hassles I had with my toenails. Think the doc made a spelling mistake, because I can't find the term in Google, but he called is echinosis. Been struggling with it on and off since high-school.


_Onychocryptosis_ is the medical name for an ingrown toenail. For more severe ingrown toenails with an accompanying infection, a doctor may recommend a different treatment or a minor surgical procedure to treat the condition, such as - shortening the distal phalanx, the bone at the tip of the toe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> Suffered with ingrown toenails big time. Did the big toes in 2018 and all the others now. Nail bed completely removed bone shortened a bit and the skin pulled back up to cover the wound. Feels a bit weird, but I'll take this anytime over the pain and hassles I had with my toenails. Think the doc made a spelling mistake, because I can't find the term in Google, but he called is echinosis. Been struggling with it on and off since high-school.


Well I glad you feeling better and the pain is gone. As for the look, if it works then screw the rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

24hour loadshed blues

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Adephi

Went to do some grocery shopping this morning. Found the shop staff busy putting up Christmas decorations.

I mean ffs, just give us a few months to get to the end of this year please!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Adephi said:


> Went to do some grocery shopping this morning. Found the shop staff busy putting up Christmas decorations.
> 
> I mean ffs, just give us a few months to get to the end of this year please!



Yeah, it's not even Halloween yet, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Always thought of myself as a "neat" smoker. That was until I saw this memory pop on of Facebook just now and I'm repulsed by the look of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Just saw my man-boobs in a selfie while photographing a small python. I might need a cold shower....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## supermoto

just found this. Didn't know you made memes

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

supermoto said:


> View attachment 263865
> just found this. Didn't know you made memes




That's it! I'm making my own one once all the scabs and stuff are off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Got some new jewelery today and some new piercings as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Did you not have enough surgery ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Stranger said:


> Did you not have enough surgery ?



Nope... Contemplating the next piercings as I type, hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

I have only ever had one piercing,

but I shot that guy, he should not have brought a knife to a gun fight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

supermoto said:


> View attachment 263865
> just found this. Didn't know you made memes


Hai nee


----------



## Viper_SA

Life is so much simpler when you accept that most people, even some you thought were friends, will feed you farts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Continuing on from previous post... Just saw something on another platform that has shocked me silly. You think you know someone...

Also, lost a fresh piercing in the shower earlier  no idea how it came loose. Now I'll have to go to VapeCon with something I don't like just to keep it from closing up before I can get to my artist in Jhb again. Had a hectic day at work and no beer because I'm on standby  life sucks sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Actually a quick question to the @admin @Rob Fisher. If I block someone on the forum I don't see their posts, do they still see mine?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> Actually a quick question to the @admin @Rob Fisher. If I block someone on the forum I don't see their posts, do they still see mine?



@Viper_SA I'm not sure... maybe @Gizmo or Hi Ho @Silver can answer that one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Actually a quick question to the @admin @Rob Fisher. If I block someone on the forum I don't see their posts, do they still see mine?



I think you mean “ignore” @Viper_SA ?
i am not 100% sure with the new software but I think if you ignore someone’s posts, they can still see your posts


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> I think you mean “ignore” @Viper_SA ?
> i am not 100% sure with the new software but I think if you ignore someone’s posts, they can still see your posts



Yes, sorry, "ignore" was what I meant. Hoped it worked both ways. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

